# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for August 2018 <==



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Guys now rounds are once a month from August!

Lets hope the rounds going to be larger and people will see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes starting in August!

Please share your, DOE points and aznsco.

Good luck!*

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit (by BulletAK - thank you!)


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ha ha that was fast


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

That was super quick, just like the announcement at 00:01


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Really difficult to stay optimistic at this stage!


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Yea, at this point I don't care about any of this


----------



## Sakshikalra (Jul 10, 2018)

189 Code:2613 doe:6 jul2018 75points
Will ever get invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

we have skillselect to learn from... i missed the 00:01... next time!

Guys, dont be discouraged, the change is unpleasant... but lets see, we need to have this determination and hope for quota for skilled migrants to be fulfilled! and it can only be fulfilled with rounds big enough!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> we have skillselect to learn from... i missed the 00:01... next time!
> 
> Guys, dont be discouraged, the change is unpleasant... but lets see, we need to have this determination and hope for quota for skilled migrants to be fulfilled! and it can only be fulfilled with rounds big enough!


Yeah that makes sense.. 

Well.. let's hope for the best!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Today was super frustrating, with all the tension around estimates/forecasts/arguments on the July thread. So the drama continues.

18 days to go!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Agreed.


andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


True that


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


Bhahaha! What estimates?!


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Good thing is that now we have a specific date on which the invite will come.. 
speculation will only be on the numbers now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


That is exactly the point. Also better to stay calm and in peace. Too much of prediction was going around last time maybe everyone was so eager. So let’s hope for the best next time at least... it’s better to hope rather than predict and getting frustrated... anyway cheer up guys better luck in the future


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Still being optimistic, but DHA has always put us down...


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys need a feedback. I’m with 75 points now.. the way it is going looks like I need to improve my score further. Either I can go for naati or partner skills. For claiming partner points my wife completed BBM and finished MBA. Under which Anzco code she can claim and does it come under sol.. any advice or feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...




Andrey, one more thing, i saw they saying that in DHA page, 489 regional visa also will be invited as rounds like 189, once in a month. 
Does that mean 489 applications also picked by system? Without evaluating/processing it. Will that be possible? 
Can’t imagine it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

@Andrey

I spent last hour looking at your posts and I now, realize what others advised me - to stay out of your conversation with Newbienz. I respect you both and I apologize for my comments. 

I would just like to mention that I learnt a lot from Newbienz from day 1 on this forum.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Bad day.

Now, moving on to August waiting group.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Andrey, one more thing, i saw they saying that in DHA page, 489 regional visa also will be invited as rounds like 189, once in a month.
> Does that mean 489 applications also picked by system? Without evaluating/processing it. Will that be possible?
> Can’t imagine it.
> 
> ...


OOops..sorry..
I think I did not understood it correctly..
by 489 regional visa they meant that the typical 489 family visa invitation round that happen along with 189 invitation round.
Not the regional/territory sponsored 489 visa.
My bad. SOrry for the confusion mate.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Bad day.
> 
> Now, moving on to August waiting group.


Bad luck indeed. But you should get an invite on 11th Aug for sure (honestly surprised to see that yours was not picked up in the last round - as I do remember seeing 11th April as the cut-off for last round). Cheers.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am 2613* EOI May 18 75 points and seems like its an end to the Australian dream.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Brace yourself people, this is going to be a historic low in skilled migration witnessed in the last decade.

My suggestion is, be realistic and don't hesitate to look elsewhere. While you are waiting for the invite, learn new skill, switch job for better hike, apply to higher education etc.

Make most of the time instead of relying on DoHA to change your fortunes. The Australian government owes us nothing and is not answerable to us in any way. If an Australian citizen feels crushed under present migration, then they have the right to raise their voices and the government has to act on it. We are stuck in between a dream of a better life, which we don't get in our home country, and the ever increasing competition to achieve that. 

Good luck.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing good. It has been turning out to be a long wait this year as compared to 2017. Does anyone having any idea, when should I get an invite?
My credentials are as under::

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

EA report : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018.


*


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> I am 2613* EOI May 18 75 points and seems like its an end to the Australian dream.


Mine is 2 days after yours... What hope now... 
Will think of other plans after waiting for 11th Aug round...


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Me too bro, i think our chance is over.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

May have missed by hours.
I added "7 pm" after 11th July invitation round in my signature.



ronniesg said:


> Bad luck indeed. But you should get an invite on 11th Aug for sure (honestly surprised to see that yours was not picked up in the last round - as I do remember seeing 11th April as the cut-off for last round). Cheers.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hey Guys,

My timelines are in my signature below. July 2018 went quick, just 1 round on 11th. Hope Aug 11 DHA job executes a bumper round of ITAs. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.

Cheers!


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> I am 2613* EOI May 18 75 points and seems like its an end to the Australian dream.


Mine is 3 days before yours 15th May,2018. Todays DHA decision has shattered all my hopes. All I can now is pray :-(


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> @Andrey
> 
> I spent last hour looking at your posts and I now, realize what others advised me - to stay out of your conversation with Newbienz. I respect you both and I apologize for my comments.
> 
> I would just like to mention that I learnt a lot from Newbienz from day 1 on this forum.


No worries mate! I understand your point too... 

i hate this situation myself to be honest  but... it is what it is. 

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ABCD1 said:


> Me too bro, i think our chance is over.


lets not panic and see what happens next!


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please share the skillselect link where its mentioned that there will be one round going forward. cheers


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please share the skillselect link where its mentioned that there will be one round going forward. cheers


I saw the notification when I logged into my Skillselect account. That's the welcome message there haha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please share the skillselect link where its mentioned that there will be one round going forward. cheers


Once you logged in apparently. :confused2:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


So, the end of any significance for immitracker...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> So, the end of any significance for immitracker...


Myimmitracker does not estimate an invite, it shows how many are in the pool, which is about 10% of a total population (for some anzscos it higher, for others its way less). So if it says there are 500 applicants with higher points in front of you, meaning about 5000 are REALLY in front of you in the queue.

With grants it is different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> So, the end of any significance for immitracker...


There was never any significance of the tracker

Members could have utilised that time by checking their documents and rules and thus submitting a better application 

Anyways better late then never that members have started realising it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please share the skillselect link where its mentioned that there will be one round going forward. cheers


You will get the message when you login to Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There was never any significance of the tracker
> 
> Members could have utilised that time by checking their documents and rules and thus submitting a better application
> 
> ...


that's why there over 100k users there :


----------



## Shoryuken (Jul 13, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please share the skillselect link where its mentioned that there will be one round going forward. cheers


Try this

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


Agree with you... would be hard for anyone now to predict the invites. More 80 pointers piling up the pipeline.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Agree with you... would be hard for anyone now to predict the invites. More 80 pointers piling up the pipeline.


DHA are following their agenda, and doing it in a very proper manner, it has impact on applicants/aspirants and a negative one, but... immigration is not a right, its a privilige and points is a deciding factor now.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

I have to admit the new change to have monthly instead of fortnightly invitation rounds is quite smart of them.

Because if the number of invites remains the same, or even if they increase it, they are guaranteed to see even higher pointers invited due to the longer backlog build up between rounds.

So in terms of media/communication, they can claim to have both reduced immigration numbers and increased the skills of the migrants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I have to admit the new change to have monthly instead of fortnightly invitation rounds is quite smart of them.
> 
> Because if the number of invites remains the same, or even if they increase it, they are guaranteed to see even higher pointers invited due to the longer backlog build up between rounds.
> 
> So in terms of media/communication, they can claim to have both reduced immigration numbers and increased the skills of the migrants.


It is optics which is all that matters in view of the looming federal elections 

Cheers


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Time to increase points then. Anyone want to join for NAATI CCL?  With that and work experience in Feb I will have 80 points.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> DHA are following their agenda, and doing it in a very proper manner, it has impact on applicants/aspirants and a negative one, but... immigration is not a right, its a privilige and points is a deciding factor now.


DoHA will never be transparent to a level acceptable by migrant communities.Also no one can analyse and answers questions on current situation. The fact that they could do something like this feels fictional. We have to wait until we have something official from DoHA


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Time to increase points then. Anyone want to join for NAATI CCL?  With that and work experience in Feb I will have 80 points.


Yeah looks like 75 is the new 70.

I'll be finishing 1 year work experience in Oct. But not sure what the wait time is gona be at the time. My 485 expires in December.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Last month one of my friend went for PTE institute for training and said that even old guys are lining up for Australian study visa now because 189/190 is almost out of reach for most people. Oz is gonna make s**t ton of money from this and once these people flood the job market in upcoming years, there will be no need for skilled migrants. Buckle up guys rough year ahead, I will not be surprised if they give out 300 invites per month.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Good Morning to all.

Please be of my help anybody. I am BA with 75 points and want my wife also assessed for now and in need of link to find the supporting anzsco codes in which she can be assessed. She has done BCA and MBA in MIS. Please share the link if any where I can search that as I am unable to do find such on my own.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Good Morning to all.
> 
> Please be of my help anybody. I am BA with 75 points and want my wife also assessed for now and in need of link to find the supporting anzsco codes in which she can be assessed. She has done BCA and MBA in MIS. Please share the link if any where I can search that as I am unable to do find such on my own.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Here you go

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Last month one of my friend went for PTE institute for training and said that even old guys are lining up for Australian study visa now because 189/190 is almost out of reach for most people. Oz is gonna make s**t ton of money from this and once these people flood the job market in upcoming years, there will be no need for skilled migrants. Buckle up guys rough year ahead, I will not be surprised if they give out 300 invites per month.


How will Australia make **** ton of money from this? Do you have any evidence supporting this?

As far as I'm aware Australia would make a ton more money off the back of a full-time employed taxpayer than off the back of a student's uni fees.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

This is getting too annoying now. With clear line of sight on what will happen... Will Canada now become the preffered destination for ppl who have been tired waiting for Australia...



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Yeah looks like 75 is the new 70.
> 
> I'll be finishing 1 year work experience in Oct. But not sure what the wait time is gona be at the time. My 485 expires in December.


We meet again! 

Yeah most worrying was it looks like NO invitations went to our group so not even 80 points would help.

A forumer suggested I look into NAATI - I am waiting for the August 11 round to see what the trend is for pro rata, otherwise NAATI it is. Unfortunately the earliest date for my language is in... Tasmania.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> How will Australia make **** ton of money from this? Do you have any evidence supporting this?
> 
> As far as I'm aware Australia would make a ton more money off the back of a full-time employed taxpayer than off the back of a student's uni fees.


I guess it would be because these students are over and above the tax paying residents who are anyways working their asses off for the government 

These students would not have come normally to Australia had the process been easier and they are not canniballising the jobs


Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Australian plans on hold for me till December 2019 when I will be married and shall have additional experience which will take my points tally to 80 points. 

... but knowing my luck the cut off will be 85 at that time. :clap2:


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> We meet again!
> 
> Yeah most worrying was it looks like NO invitations went to our group so not even 80 points would help.
> 
> A forumer suggested I look into NAATI - I am waiting for the August 11 round to see what the trend is for pro rata, otherwise NAATI it is. Unfortunately the earliest date for my language is in... Tasmania.


I think they must've sent 20 invites on 11th July.

It's maybe becoz the no. is so low it's hard to find anyone of those 20 people.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Kindly ignore if someone has already shared this; dated 17 July 2018.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/news-media/speeches-and-messages/secretary-remarks-17072018

... worth reading.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Kindly ignore if someone has already shared this; dated 17 July 2018.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/news-media/speeches-and-messages/secretary-remarks-17072018
> 
> ... worth reading.


It is indeed

Should be an eye opener for those who are trying to hoodwink the system

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> How will Australia make **** ton of money from this? Do you have any evidence supporting this?
> 
> As far as I'm aware Australia would make a ton more money off the back of a full-time employed taxpayer than off the back of a student's uni fees.


i would be interested to learn


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

greenhost said:


> Kindly ignore if someone has already shared this; dated 17 July 2018.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/news-media/speeches-and-messages/secretary-remarks-17072018
> 
> ... worth reading.


So with regards to immigration, in a gist, what they're saying is that they are going to consider the same number of applications as before but due to increased scrutiny there have and will be more rejections.

That can only be a good thing for all of us who have made no fraudulent claims in our EOI.

What I want to know is does the DOHA verify the points claim made in the EOI before they send out an invite?

For instance, if a person makes a claim of 80 points in their EOI but is only eligible for 75 points, does the DOHA reject his application at EOI stage itself or does the verification happen after the invitation is sent out?

If it is the latter, then there is a major flaw in their scrutiny process and it will only hold back honest applicants in the queue.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kunsal said:


> So with regards to immigration, in a gist, what they're saying is that they are going to consider the same number of applications as before but due to increased scrutiny there have and will be more rejections.
> 
> That can only be a good thing for all of us who have made no fraudulent claims in our EOI.
> 
> ...


There are no checks at the EOI stage, even the assessing authorities make no claim on the authenticity of your documents. So, wasted invites, but I would imagine they anticipate that.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> This is getting too annoying now. With clear line of sight on what will happen... Will Canada now become the preffered destination for ppl who have been tired waiting for Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You make it sound like they should be delighted with your patronage. I advise you to hope for the best but expect a bit of a shambles. Should help with the frustration.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> I think they must've sent 20 invites on 11th July.
> 
> It's maybe becoz the no. is so low it's hard to find anyone of those 20 people.


That makes more sense than zero  We will have to wait for the official results.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Does this mean that 11th July round was a double round? Does it mean that the monthly invitation quota will be 800-1000 invitations?
Or will we see 2400-3000 invitations on 11th August round?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Expecting ISCAH to post another estimation


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

FFacs said:


> There are no checks at the EOI stage, even the assessing authorities make no claim on the authenticity of your documents. So, wasted invites, but I would imagine they anticipate that.


Then that is a major loophole in the system! :sad:

I hope such EOI claims are at least blacklisted for good... but even that doesn't solve the problem that the said invites are wasted and honest applicants are kept waiting due to no fault of their own.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Then that is a major loophole in the system! :sad:
> 
> I hope such EOI claims are at least blacklisted for good... but even that doesn't solve the problem that the said invites are wasted and honest applicants are kept waiting due to no fault of their own.


Better option would be to charge $300 to submit an EOI and maybe reduce that amt at the time of application if invited.
Or just charge it anyway.
So may invites r lost becoz of this


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Better option would be to charge $300 to submit an EOI and maybe reduce that amt at the time of application if invited.
> Or just charge it anyway.
> So may invites r lost becoz of this


Absolutely! 

I heard a lot of planning goes into these things... then how come such a glaring flaw is not taken care of yet? :confused2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I heard a lot of planning goes into these things... then how come such a glaring flaw is not taken care of yet? :confused2:


They want to waste invites, is the only logical explanation 
It’s not that they are not aware of this loophole

In fact if one wants he can merrily waste 6 invites per year by lodging an high point EOI and allowing it to go waste indefinitely 

Cheers


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> They want to waste invites, is the only logical explanation
> 
> Cheers


exactly. DHA is somewhat a blackhole. Their software and filtering are just a system for an immigrant as it is a border force security concern.

... they must be depending on some sort of international agency to verify the fraudulence"complex criminal business networks whose focus is immigration fraud". As he has mentioned above 40 per cent such invitations are been removed; we have to hope for the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> So with regards to immigration, in a gist, what they're saying is that they are going to consider the same number of applications as before but due to increased scrutiny there have and will be more rejections.
> 
> That can only be a good thing for all of us who have made no fraudulent claims in our EOI.
> 
> ...


I reckong there like 30k+ EOIs in the pool... how would the check all? it is impossible.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

greenhost said:


> exactly. DHA is somewhat a blackhole. Their software and filtering are just a system for an immigrant as it is a border force security concern.
> 
> ... they must be depending on some sort of international agency to verify the fraudulence"complex criminal business networks whose focus is immigration fraud". As he has mentioned above 40 per cent such invitations are been removed; we have to hope for the best.


they have a very simple thing right, if within 60 days not one lodges the visa, spot returns to the pool of issued ITAs...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I reckong there like 30k+ EOIs in the pool... how would the check all? it is impossible.


They won't need to check them all. Just check the top ones they would be inviting in a round and if they find that they are not eligible, check the next highest points and invite them accordingly while blacklisting the frauds for good.

It will consume time at the EOI stage yes, but will deter applicants from fraud and not waste invites at the same time. Since the invites will be happening once a month they would have sufficient time to do this as well.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Need advise on below mentioned scenario.

EOI : 03 April 2018
Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse).
Code : 262112 (non Pro Rata)

Spouse’s ACS is going to be expire on 09 September 2018.

My questions are:
1- Will EOI points get changed upon expiry of spouse’s ACS and subsequently change in EOI date or EOI date remain unchanged and we just have to re-evaluate the ACS and update the new reference number in EOI?

2- Can we re-evaluate the ACS before its expiry and then change the reference number in current EOI before its expiry to save the EOI date?


Or what could be the best option to select to actually save the EOI date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> They won't need to check them all. Just check the top ones they would be inviting in a round and if they find that they are not eligible, check the next highest points and invite them accordingly while blacklisting the frauds for good.
> 
> It will consume time at the EOI stage yes, but will deter applicants from fraud and not waste invites at the same time. Since the invites will be happening once a month they would have sufficient time to do this as well.


It’s very difficult and cumbersome to check the credibility of each EOI

Just put a 500 AUD fees for lodging each EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees

If you don’t accept the invite, your 500 AUD stands forfeited

Half the EOIs will vanish and not a single invite will be wasted

Cheers


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Need advise on below mentioned scenario.
> 
> EOI : 03 April 2018
> Points for 189 : 70 (65 main applicant + 5 spouse).
> ...


You should get an invite in the next round if the July 11 trend is followed. 262112 is non-pro rata.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s very difficult and cumbersome to check the credibility of each EOI
> 
> Just put a 500 AUD fees for lodging each EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees
> 
> ...


Yes that would be a more feasible solution. :nod:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes that would be a more feasible solution. :nod:


Sadly and unfortunately neither you, me or any member on the forum has the ears of the DHA bosses

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone remember last year November 2017 first round was on Thursday instead of Wednesday. I don't know I have a feeling there will be a round tonight because new rule gonna implement on 11th August. It's my gut feeling.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Does anyone remember last year November 2017 first round was on Thursday instead of Wednesday. I don't know I have a feeling there will be a round tonight because new rule gonna implement on 11th August. It's my gut feeling.


How many pegs down ?

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

mate I don't drink  go and check last year trend 9th November 17 and 18th JAN 18 round was on Thursday not on Wednesday.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How many pegs down ?
> 
> Cheers


mate I don't drink go and check last year trend 9th November 17 and 18th JAN 18 round was on Thursday not on Wednesday.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

A user reported getting an invite ?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1456502&share_fid=114200&share_type=t


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> How many pegs down ?
> 
> Cheers




Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> mate I don't drink go and check last year trend 9th November 17 and 18th JAN 18 round was on Thursday not on Wednesday.


Are you offended ?
Then I am sorry
I was just lightening the mood

I gladly call myself one of the worst villains of the Indian cinema 

We are all here to help,out each other on this frustrating journey 

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you offended ?
> Then I am sorry
> I was just lightening the mood
> 
> ...



No my bro. I am not. You are a helping person. I respect you bro but I am not kidding you can check last year trend bro. I am unable to sleep due to stress


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> mate I don't drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all hope there is.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Please elaborate on this new trend??
> I am going for drinks after I understand that.


He is just expecting a round today (based on last year trends) that's it . May be he doesn't know how cruel is DIBP.

You can go for drinks without understanding it . Cheers.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Please elaborate on this new trend??
> ...


My apologies for the post. Edited.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> My apologies for the post. Edited.


Nothing wrong in your previous post.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for the post. Edited.
> ...


Not much time left to guzzle up. I got that but meant no harm.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Do you think there will be any chance for me now ? 😞

75 May 18 , ....2613*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ABCD1 said:


> Do you think there will be any chance for me now ? 😞
> 
> 75 May 18 , ....2613*


75 is still high, despite everything, its high.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Do you think there will be any chance for me now ? 😞
> 
> 75 May 18 , ....2613*


Check here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

No need to break your head anywhere else

Cheers


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Need help reg. 489 relative sponsored visa*

Hi guys,

Could someone please help me with my doubts.

1. how to prove "proof of your relationship to your sponsor" for first cousin
2. areas allowed to work n live in victoria.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

As per latest ISCAH news, this is what they've written:

"July 25th, 2018

Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen
This was from Skill Select overnight

The question we have posed to DoHA is whether this means that the 11th August will be DOUBLE the numbers from the 11th July round, or the same
We will post any reply.

From DoHA –
SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.

Back"

Can anyone tell, whether no. of invites will be raised from 600 per month to more or not. And when the results for july 2018 will be out?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Check here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good evening @newb

This estimate to be reviewed it seems based on one round per month. You agree with me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Good day! 

I lodge an EOI offshore 15/06/2018 (70 points) Non Pro Rata. 
I'm planning to go to Australia on the 28th of August to wait for the invite (i'm on a valid business visa)
i'm just wondering will these affect my EOI or visa lodge once I get the invite?
Will there be any repercussions?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning to all.
> ...


Dear Sir grateful towards you

With your guidance have filed assessment for the wife today. As now shall be able to increase points of mine to 75+5 as per agent in 9 weeks of time.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

parthibanrey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with my doubts.
> 
> ...


birth certificate, marriage certificates showing the relationships between you and the cousin.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per latest ISCAH news, this is what they've written:
> 
> "July 25th, 2018
> 
> ...


no one knows and DHA will not disclose i would assume


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> From DoHA –
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. *There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month*.


This reads like the number of invite is not going to change on a monthly basis. So, logically, each monthly round should have number of invites equal to 2 fortnightly rounds.

But then it's DoHA so I wouldn't hold my breath. :ranger:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> As per latest ISCAH news, this is what they've written:
> 
> "July 25th, 2018
> 
> ...


Your guess is as good as anybody else’s 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Good evening @newb
> 
> This estimate to be reviewed it seems based on one round per month. You agree with me?
> 
> ...


I don’t involve myself in invites

Tony and Iscah are the only ones you should look forward to for credible information 

Rest are all just writing without any basis, and actual knowledge 
just keep track of Iscah website and Tony posts on the forum on this subject and you will not go wrong 

Cheers


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Sakshikalra said:


> 189 Code:2613 doe:6 jul2018 75points
> Will ever get invite?


You and me, same code, same points, my DOE a day ahead. LOL!

We got a bit of a wait, by a bit I mean, 6 months+ at this rate.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> Do you think there will be any chance for me now ? 😞
> 
> 75 May 18 , ....2613*


I don't quite understand why are you very upset, 75 is still a good score, unless DHA drastically reduce the number of invites further, you will get it.

It will take a few months but eventually get to you. Now compare your situation with people who got 65, whom are more or less out of the game now (sorry to say this) you stand a better chance, just need to hang in there a little bit.

Maybe you are upset because you expected to receive it before a certain date? Or are you losing points soon due to age or something?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> one thing to point out however, that any estimation of invites is unreliable...


You meant iscah. As per millions in this forum iscah is 99.99% right.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhpluto said:


> You meant iscah. As per millions in this forum iscah is 99.99% right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


you either not sure what you talking about or don't understand  sorry


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> unless DHA drastically reduce the number of invites further, you will get it.


This is the problem... they are highly unpredictable.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> You and me, same code, same points, my DOE a day ahead. LOL!
> 
> We got a bit of a wait, by a bit I mean, 6 months+ at this rate.



Me too. 2 Days ahead. 6 months (very optimistic)


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Me too. 2 Days ahead. 6 months (very optimistic)


Yeah that's a very optimistic timeline I know, Iscah estimates 8 months, so we'll see how it is, the July 11 round results will be updated soon, come September we will be in a better position to re-assess the situation I guess.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> 
> Cheers


So you can get a ACS evaluation done for your spouse if he/she just holds the relevant degree ?
or you need work ex too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> So you can get a ACS evaluation done for your spouse if he/she just holds the relevant degree ?
> or you need work ex too?


At least 2 years experience if not more would be required 

Cheers


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> ABCD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think there will be any chance for me now ? 😞
> ...


Hi no . Not loosing points for the next 1.5 years i guess


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Me too. 2 Days ahead. 6 months (very optimistic)


It is not like that man, you may get next round also, because the gov did not announce the figure per month, so there may be chances. Wait for next month before panicking.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not like that man, you may get next round also, because the gov did not announce the figure per month, so there may be chances. Wait for next month before panicking.


agree.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LimpBizkit said:


> Yeah that's a very optimistic timeline I know, Iscah estimates 8 months, so we'll see how it is, the July 11 round results will be updated soon, come September we will be in a better position to re-assess the situation I guess.


iscah does not know, don't rely on that info.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

Is there any chance of getting an invite in next round? I have 75 points for 189.

Age= 30
Bachelors= 15
Aus Studies= 5
Aus Work Exp= 5
PTE= 10
NAATI= 5 
Pro Year= 5

Total= 75 for 189 

D.O.E= 27/7/18

NON PRO RATA 

Awaiting for your kind replies.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends, please guide me on this. My wife graduate in science stream, work ex in banking operations & sales. worked for 7 years and left the job in 2014. since then not working. can I get her qualification and education assessed?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends, please guide me on this. My wife graduate in science stream, work ex in banking operations & sales. worked for 7 years and left the job in 2014. since then not working. can I get her qualification and education assessed?


What was her qualification, specifically eg bachelor's in banking and finance or bachelor's in chemistry etc 

Based on the limited info potential anzsco codes on STSOL atm

132111

131112 

225113 

225499


----------



## evishko (May 2, 2018)

*11 August 2018 Invitation 189*

Please Suggest there would be 1600 Invitation on 11 August 2018 or 800 only... This is a million dollar Question as of now.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

evishko said:


> Please Suggest there would be 1600 Invitation on 11 August 2018 or 800 only... This is a million dollar Question as of now.


No body knows until after a month the offical resutls are declared. Even at this point there is no gurantee there were 800 invites vs 600 vs even 1000. Can all be confirmed only when the offical results are out. Unit then these nubmers are just numbers...


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm expecting 3500 invites....




evishko said:


> Please Suggest there would be 1600 Invitation on 11 August 2018 or 800 only... This is a million dollar Question as of now.


----------



## evishko (May 2, 2018)

*Positive News 189*

Any Special Calculation you have  Please Share I want to be positive


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

evishko said:


> Please Suggest there would be 1600 Invitation on 11 August 2018 or 800 only... This is a million dollar Question as of now.


It might be 3400 invitations :fingerscrossed:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Most of us have spent the whole last quarter with a "hope to get bumper round of invites this month". Our hope only remained a hope. 

Now, I see people have started another trend with new hopes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

If wishes were horses , beggars would ride

DHA has turned everyone to beggars

Cheers


----------



## evishko (May 2, 2018)

Why all are saying above 3000... Please Share the source of information


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

evishko said:


> Please Suggest there would be 1600 Invitation on 11 August 2018 or 800 only... This is a million dollar Question as of now.


No one can tell you that my friend. Patience is the only key.
This is still the start of FY, in few rounds, people will be able to give more reliable estimates. Until then it's all speculations.

Cheers.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

As usual awful joke.....




newbienz said:


> If wishes were horses , beggars would ride
> 
> DHA has turned everyone to beggars
> 
> Cheers


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> I'm expecting 3500 invites....


You might be the most optimistic person on this forum


----------



## evishko (May 2, 2018)

3500 Invitations in August alone are very high numbers, I don't expect this much.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

evishko said:


> 3500 Invitations in August alone are very high numbers, I don't expect this much.


But should be 2000 I believe

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> As usual awful joke.....


usual story.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> I'm expecting 3500 invites....


I am hoping for the same or more.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
My ANZSCO code is 233211(civil engineer)(non pro rata)
189- 65 points
190(NSW)-70
190(nsw)-70
I applied in 2 states on 16 may 2018.. but now my agent is insisting to pull back EOI from VIC as it reduces my chances of an invitation... It has already been 2 months.. should I withdraw from VIC ?? will it be beneficial if it's just 1 state..? I just have time till this year.. next year I'll lose age points and will not be eligible..please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
> My ANZSCO code is 233211(civil engineer)(non pro rata)
> 189- 65 points
> 190(NSW)-70
> ...


Did you apply through a single EOI or 2

However, if you have gone through a Mara agent, then it is best to listen to him
You have engaged him because you trust him
Now let him do his job

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
> ...


3 Separate EOI for 189 and 190... he is a mara agent But isn't it that putting in 2 states makes my probability of getting an invitation double... ??


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> 3 Separate EOI for 189 and 190... he is a mara agent But isn't it that putting in 2 states makes my probability of getting an invitation double... ??


I am guessing 190 has become more strict and they probably are filtering to see if you applied only to their state or to all just to try your luck. Guess your agent nows something ask him the same question you are asking here. Is not applying for 2 states more probable and check what is the reply.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Separate EOI for 189 and 190... he is a mara agent But isn't it that putting in 2 states makes my probability of getting an invitation double... ??
> ...


I had agreed to apply in 1 state in the start but due to some misunderstanding it was applied in 2 states in may....my question is if it is ok to withdraw now)after 2 months)... He says I should but doesn't give me any satisfying answer..he has left it upon me to decide and I am Confused now...


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Guys now rounds are once a month from August!

Lets hope the rounds going to be larger and people will see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes starting in August!

Please share your, DOE points and aznsco.

Good luck!


Hi ,
Thanks for the provided information, i was looking for the same.


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Sifreh said:


> 3 Separate EOI for 189 and 190... he is a mara agent But isn't it that putting in 2 states makes my probability of getting an invitation double... ??


You can submit multiple EOI for multiple states and there wont be any issues and having multiple EOIs will not reduce your chance of getting an invitation.

As far as i know you need to withdraw your all subitted EOIs after you get an invitation in any of the EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> 3 Separate EOI for 189 and 190... he is a mara agent But isn't it that putting in 2 states makes my probability of getting an invitation double... ??


It makes your chances of invite double , but on the other hand it also shows your lack of commitment to the state

So it’s a trade off between the two

You and the Mara agent have to discuss and decide
There is no right answer, if you are looking for one

Cheers


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Did anyone get NSW or Vic pre-invite after july?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mayukhmanpathak1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Did anyone get NSW or Vic pre-invite after july?



Yes from VIC 80+5 for ICT.

NSW has not opened their business yet.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi i also submit the EOI on same skill set same points on 24th June.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> ha ha that was fast


Hi , i am new to expat forum. Mine EOI submiited on 24th june points 75 skill : software eng.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Hi i also submit the EOI on same skill set same points on 24th June.



Your comment is in hanging state. It means this reply is for expat forum AFAIK expat forum dosent have any EOI in skillselect.

Disclaimer: this is joke don't feel offended or leave this forum otherwise its your loss not mine. 

Best of luck for your invitation.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am hoping for the same or more.


And you made me dream again !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hubby has submitted ACS via RPL route on Jul 8th on 261112 code. We are hoping to get the results by this time next month. He would be deducted 6 years from his total work exp as he holds a non ICT degree. he would be completing 11yrs of total exp on Sep 11th 2018. I have two queries(related)
> 
> 1. Should we wait until Sept 11th for us to submit EOI with 75 points (Age:30; Qual: 15; work exp: 10; PTE -20) or should we submit EOI as soon as we get ACS result with 70 points (same as above except work exp : 5pts).
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - EOI points increase as the experience cut-off and decreases with age cut-off automatically. But does this auto change affect DOE.


You have already posted in another thread
It makes no sense in posting several times, as you will lose track on what is said where

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sifreh said:


> I had agreed to apply in 1 state in the start but due to some misunderstanding it was applied in 2 states in may....my question is if it is ok to withdraw now)after 2 months)... He says I should but doesn't give me any satisfying answer..he has left it upon me to decide and I am Confused now...


Do you mean withdrew EOI?


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > I had agreed to apply in 1 state in the start but due to some misunderstanding it was applied in 2 states in may....my question is if it is ok to withdraw now)after 2 months)... He says I should but doesn't give me any satisfying answer..he has left it upon me to decide and I am Confused now...
> ...


Yes... He is suggesting to withdraw EOI from VIC... do u think I should (after 2 months ) ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sifreh said:


> Yes... He is suggesting to withdraw EOI from VIC... do u think I should (after 2 months ) ???


EOI is nothing really, you can withdrew the EOI... does it has any impact on NSW if you have another one for VIC? No.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... He is suggesting to withdraw EOI from VIC... do u think I should (after 2 months ) ???
> ...


Ok thanks Andrey.. you ve been very helpful 🙂


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What was her qualification, specifically eg bachelor's in banking and finance or bachelor's in chemistry etc
> 
> Based on the limited info potential anzsco codes on STSOL atm
> 
> ...


Bachelors in Science - Major in Biotechnology, then did , PG diploma 3months course in Banking operations, got job in bank as customer service officer, later entered branch banking operations and then sales. 

My prime doubt is, after 7 years of experience, she left the organisation in 2014. since then she is not working at all. can i apply for her skill assesment and experience points claim ?

@newbeinz @andreyx108b , Tony and many experts in this forum, pls guide me.


----------



## Jacoblim (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi all 

I have lodged my EOI last November at 65 points non pro rata. I now hold a student visa which was recently approved. Now that the trend seems so unpredictable, I have decided to withdraw from the course and return home. What is the best way to do it since cancelling a student visa might have serious ramification on future visa application? 

Option 1: Return home and cancel the student visa (and withdraw from the course) from there. 

Option 2: Obtain a visitor visa onshore and have it override the student visa, then withdraw from the course. But it is uncertain if a visitor visa will be granted. 

Option 3: Withdraw from the course and depart from Australia within 28 days. 

Thanks in advance. 

Jacob


----------



## sonalisheetal (May 29, 2018)

Hi all,
Since minimum points required for eligibility increased to 65 points, to claim my spouse points should I have 65 points? Or can both together must have 65 points?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sonalisheetal said:


> Hi all,
> Since minimum points required for eligibility increased to 65 points, to claim my spouse points should I have 65 points? Or can both together must have 65 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Your EOI needs to have 65 points utilising all points for which you are eligible.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sonalisheetal said:


> Hi all,
> Since minimum points required for eligibility increased to 65 points, to claim my spouse points should I have 65 points? Or can both together must have 65 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


no, your wife needs to be as per DOH guidelines: 

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 45 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
Assessing authorities are listed against occupations in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my EOI last November at 65 points non pro rata. I now hold a student visa which was recently approved. Now that the trend seems so unpredictable, I have decided to withdraw from the course and return home. What is the best way to do it since cancelling a student visa might have serious ramification on future visa application?
> 
> ...


Does cancelling a student visa have serious ramifications? 

You've been granted it already.. I would think you can withdraw it for any number of reasons without facing a backlash 

I would just go with Option 3 unless I'm missing something


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Does cancelling a student visa have serious ramifications?
> 
> You've been granted it already.. I would think you can withdraw it for any number of reasons without facing a backlash
> 
> I would just go with Option 3 unless I'm missing something


I would also go with option 3 

As long as you don’t have any pending fees with the university or any government agency when you leave, I don’t think this pre mature withdrawal from the course would affect your future application for PR

Just make doubly sure you don’t become an illegal even for a day in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

189-75, 190nsw -80 points.
eoi date: 20th june updated, onshore in sydney....awaiting invitation. hope august 11th or next round i hear somethin fro nsw ss atleast


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my EOI last November at 65 points non pro rata. I now hold a student visa which was recently approved. Now that the trend seems so unpredictable, I have decided to withdraw from the course and return home. What is the best way to do it since cancelling a student visa might have serious ramification on future visa application?
> 
> ...


You need to in writing inform DHO and University, that you have withdrawn and leave ASAP, keep all communication as evidence, as well as tickets etc.


----------



## Jacoblim (Jul 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Does cancelling a student visa have serious ramifications?
> 
> You've been granted it already.. I would think you can withdraw it for any number of reasons without facing a backlash
> 
> I would just go with Option 3 unless I'm missing something


The ramification I was talking about was along the lines of: withdrawing from the course is a breach of student visa condition, leading to the cancellation by the department. Hence, the proposal for option 1 (withdrawing from abroad) and option 2 (visitor visa to override student visa) to circumvent the breach. 

Thanks for all your responses, Prettylsotonic, Newbienz, and Andreyx108b.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spirecode said:


> 189-75, 190nsw -80 points.
> eoi date: 20th june updated, onshore in sydney....awaiting invitation. hope august 11th or next round i hear somethin fro nsw ss atleast


what's your anzsco?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jacoblim said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my EOI last November at 65 points non pro rata. I now hold a student visa which was recently approved. Now that the trend seems so unpredictable, I have decided to withdraw from the course and return home. What is the best way to do it since cancelling a student visa might have serious ramification on future visa application?
> 
> ...



Hi

Cancellation of visa can sometimes result in a 3 year ban for future temporary visa applications - not for Provisional visas like 489 and not for any permanent visa.

But just in case you need, or want, to come back for a visit in the next 3 years, you should try and leave without the potential ban.

You need to get your visa cancelled under 116(1)(a):

the decision to grant the visa was based, wholly or partly, on a particular fact or circumstance that is no longer the case or that no longer exists;


As oppose to breach of condition 8202 and get cancelled 116(1)(b) for breach of visa condition 8202 which would have the 3 year ban for certain future visas.

Departing no later than 2 months from course withdrawal would help - and an email to the cancellations section advising that you will be departing on a certain date with a request that your visa be cancelled under 116(1)(a) so you can claim back your Health insurance, assuming that is possible ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony good to see you after a long.

Is there any news from the immigration people? 

Do you think i can still have a chance in next 12 months till my points don't fall ? 

2613* ....75 points .... May 18


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony good to see you after a long.
> 
> Is there any news from the immigration people?
> 
> ...


Hi

On leave until Wednesday - no news - no big surprise - 

I asked for them to publicly announce the numbers as there is no reason they would tell me ahead of anyone else - 

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Bachelors in Science - Major in Biotechnology, then did , PG diploma 3months course in Banking operations, got job in bank as customer service officer, later entered branch banking operations and then sales.
> 
> My prime doubt is, after 7 years of experience, she left the organisation in 2014. since then she is not working at all. can i apply for her skill assesment and experience points claim ?
> 
> @newbeinz @andreyx108b , Tony and many experts in this forum, pls guide me.


Hi Dillu

First of all, it is only possible STSOL occupation and VETASSESS wuill the the assessing body I think. At best, she may have 1 year experience in the last 5 years and maybe not even that. Also, any banking/finance occupation related to her most recent experience will not be related to her degree - so she may need two or 3 years in the last 5 to meet VETASSESS requirements.

Does not look too hopeful for 5 partner points for state sponsored 489/190

Regards

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay thanks , do you think i can still hope to get in the next 12 months ? 😞


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Okay thanks , do you think i can still hope to get in the next 12 months ? 😞


Hi

Even if it is only 600 per month and Pro ratas remain 20%, it was heading towards you about 5 to 7 days per round - so by the end of this year you would think. There are some on this forum ahead of you so it would be good to track them on 11th August 2018 round - when we get to the 11th August, I will send you a list of members who are ahead of you in April and May on 75 points so you can track the round straight away rather than wait 3, 4 weeks and even longer, for the official results.

Regards

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay thanks tony for the analysis . As always much appreciated. 

So basically you mean to say even if it remains at current worst levels i.e. 600 invites and 20% pro rata i can get through by year end ??


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Okay thanks tony for the analysis . As always much appreciated.
> 
> So basically you mean to say even if it remains at current worst levels i.e. 600 invites and 20% pro rata i can get through by year end ??


That's right - The assumption is that it does not get worse than 600 per month and 20% Pro rata restriction 0 so let's keep an eye on those ahead of you in the queue so you can see with your own eyes that the invite is getting closer each round

Regards

Tony


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay thanks a lot Tony. 

As always really appreciate your help. 

🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Okay thanks a lot Tony.
> 
> As always really appreciate your help.
> 
> 🙂


You can’t thank him enough for all the pain he takes in carefully analysing each case and giving the answer

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Jacoblim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thanks for elaborating Tony, I wasn't aware of the 116(1)(a) versus 116(1)(b) distinction, great knowledge to be aware of.


----------



## Jacoblim (Jul 28, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Cancellation of visa can sometimes result in a 3 year ban for future temporary visa applications - not for Provisional visas like 489 and not for any permanent visa.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony for your clarification. I would be grateful if you can further clarify that: 

1. If I can remain in the country for 2 months after the cancellation? Some say, it is only 28 days? 

2. Will a cancellation generate a red flag for 'all future applications' that goes to the applicant's character?

Thanks again. 

Jacob.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jacoblim said:


> Thanks Tony for your clarification. I would be grateful if you can further clarify that:
> 
> 1. If I can remain in the country for 2 months after the cancellation? Some say, it is only 28 days?
> 
> ...


Hi

The sooner you leave the better - 2 months is the maximum as they take condition 8202 as a break with no study for 2 months or more. Also, any Section 20 action from the College could trigger ban - but they do not usually move on Section 20 of ESOS Act until after 2 months anyway.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Jacoblim (Jul 28, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The sooner you leave the better - 2 months is the maximum as they take condition 8202 as a break with no study for 2 months or more. Also, any Section 20 action from the College could trigger ban - but they do not usually move on Section 20 of ESOS Act until after 2 months anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Read out the new post from ISCAH on Facebook.
It's a message from DoHA about skillselect.

Message from DoHA about skill Select new process - 

The Subclass 189 points tested visa stream and Subclass 489 invitation rounds have traditionally been run fortnightly. The Department has reviewed this process and will now extend invitations on a monthly basis. The invitation numbers will be increased accordingly, to ensure the number of applications received will maintain a strong pipeline for the skilled program. There are no other changes being implemented aside from moving to a monthly invitation process.

There is currently a very healthy pipeline of applications and we will continue to monitor those so we can make sure we invite an appropriate number each month. The invitation rounds are not set in stone in terms of invitation numbers, they can fluctuate depending on our processing capacity and pipeline.

We have been allocated the same number of places in the Migration Program as last year and will continue to work as hard as we can to meet finalisations while maintaining our high level of scrutiny and integrity in the program.

The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited.

(Any questions to [email protected] thanks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can someone please clarify me the last paragraph of this message of DoHA??

The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited.

Does this mean if similar round happened in August 11, partition for pro and non pros will be like 200 and 600. Right?? Are they giving priorities to non pro rata?

Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Dillu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many thanks for ur clear and crisp reply and God bless u tony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Bad news for pro rata


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please clarify me the last paragraph of this message of DoHA??
> 
> ...


That's what it looks like... Last year they gave preference to pro rata so this year I am expecting non pro rate preference for at least couple more rounds.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

As usual doesnt give clear picture of what to expect


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

The future will be like this, 65 points for non-pro rata will be enough, pro rata occupations need minimin 80 points to get a chance to compete for an invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> As usual doesnt give clear picture of what to expect


they don't have to give any clarity, they have their own agenda, which they continue to work on.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> they don't have to give any clarity, they have their own agenda, which they continue to work on.


Well said Andrey.


Thanks to Tony from ISCAH for his efforts. However, this does not clear all our doubts but certainly shines a ray of hope. Pro-rata occupations have been suffering now for almost a year. Let's see what happens in 11 Aug round.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Well said Andrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prorata suffering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad News if you are applying as Engineering Technologist NSW 190,

Its not on the list anymore
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I applied for NSW in June 2018 Engineering technologist 70+5
Any idea will of the removal of ET will affect me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

13akber said:


> I applied for NSW in June 2018 Engineering technologist 70+5
> Any idea will of the removal of ET will affect me?


Yes
You will no longer get an invite from nsw 
I don’t think you would qualify under stream 2 i either , even if it’s on that list
It’s not published as yet

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> I applied for NSW in June 2018 Engineering technologist 70+5
> Any idea will of the removal of ET will affect me?


It wasn't on NSW priority list last year - as per anzsocsearch, i think you would need higher points for Stream 2 if you want to get invited.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Read out the new post from ISCAH on Facebook.
> It's a message from DoHA about skillselect.
> ...


Although it's sour for pro-rata folk, I can see why they're doing it. The number of applicants for PR vs NPR is just crazy, and for only a handful of professions. Clearly they need to throttle back on those PR skills to allow nurses, teachers, etc. a chance to migrate also.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Although it's sour for pro-rata folk, I can see why they're doing it. The number of applicants for PR vs NPR is just crazy, and for only a handful of professions. Clearly they need to throttle back on those PR skills to allow nurses, teachers, etc. a chance to migrate also.


if they would do it, then a lot of non-pro rata will get an ITA... they are trying to find a balance.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if they would do it, then a lot of non-pro rata will get an ITA... they are trying to find a balance.


It's a heartbreaking news for all pro-rata candidates, including me.

I'm currently sitting on 70 points which will increase to 75 in December.

Do I still have a good enough chance ?

Or should I start looking for another option like Canada? 
_______________________
233512 Mechanical Engineer
189 - 70pts
DOE: 10/02/2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> It's a heartbreaking news for all pro-rata candidates, including me.
> 
> I'm currently sitting on 70 points which will increase to 75 in December.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imprincek said:


> It's a heartbreaking news for all pro-rata candidates, including me.
> 
> I'm currently sitting on 70 points which will increase to 75 in December.
> 
> ...


As per-me you should have been looking at Canada a while ago.... if you really want to migrate... options are limited and patterns of invites are unpredictable.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

guys seems nsw 190 state sponsorship is opened now, they have released 2018-19 sol but invitations no news yet..
mine is 190( nsw ss) wih 80 points includin ss. 189-75 points software engineer with eoi login date june 20th 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Although I was in Europe and travelled to USA also, I never considered CAnada as a possible destination 

I divided Canada in 2 parts

The cold and damp Canada and the French Canada

So neither of them suited me, and I guess most members here also would also reach the same conclusion 
But to be fair, I did not do much research as I was offered NZ, which I quickly accepted

I suppose that’s why they are still struggling to get sufficient quality applicants whereas most other countries are overflowing 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would reckon NZ with only 4 million people is not really a major immigration player. They can't take 300k people a year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Canada if one wants to migrate to a country with western style economy and lifestyle (not sure if it is a right way of term) is an alternative to Australia. 

Climate is one thing, economy, money, values and lifestyle is another. There are similarity between these countries.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Tony and other senior members, 

Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly. 

Considering the same split of 20-80 

Can i ever expect to get invited ? 

2613* , 75 points submitted 15th May 2018.

Your views would be really helpful.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would reckon NZ with only 4 million people is not really a major immigration player. They can't take 300k people a year.


Almost my entire extended family on one side moved to NZ in early 2000s. My family was the only one that got the PR but didn't move. I remember going for the medical tests and seeing the "Welcome to New Zealand!" tape


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi Tony and other senior members,
> 
> Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly.
> 
> ...


Can you ever get an invite? YES! 
When? No one can tell an exact timeline at the moment, just wait a for a month, it will be somewhat clear than it is now.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

FFacs said:


> Although it's sour for pro-rata folk, I can see why they're doing it. The number of applicants for PR vs NPR is just crazy, and for only a handful of professions. Clearly they need to throttle back on those PR skills to allow nurses, teachers, etc. a chance to migrate also.


I completely agree with you. They are trying to invite occupations with high ceilings that usually only fill a small percentage of their allowed annual intake. Apart from nurses and teachers they need plenty of trades people too.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

“The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain the same split as previous to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited”

Now this last para of the whole statement can hv 2 different meanings, 
I hope they meant previous year not previous round which seems justified by last line of the para which says NPR occupations to also be invited , lol 
🤞🏻 11 august 🤞🏻


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

In the penultimate paragraph, DoHA has compared this year's allocation to last year's allocation. 
Going by the same flow, the comparison in the last paragraph has to be with the last year's program, unless stated otherwise.


"We have been allocated the *same number of places* in the Migration Program *as last year* and will continue to work as hard as we can to meet finalisations while maintaining our high level of scrutiny and integrity in the program.

The pro-rata occupations will continue to maintain *the same split as previous* to allow room for other non pro-rata occupations to also be invited."


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@imprincek 

If ur analysis is correct then it will turn out to be gd news fr pro-rata and nt so gd for non-pro, can go either way, 11 august round will clear this doubt now 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

qazx said:


> Hi Tony and other senior members,
> 
> Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly.
> 
> ...


who said 1300?


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello guys,

If anyone can help with my situation, I would be highly appreciated. 

I was invited by Tasmania under 190, which expires in a week time. The reason for holding out the application is due to my current job offer in VIC, which extends into next year August. Assuming my visa is approved in another 6-7 months time, I will need to move to Tasmania by Feb/March 2019, which means I am not able to complete my graduate year program. I have 2 options:

1) apply 190 then submit another application for 189 if I get invited few months later. Is this approach legal?

2) let the invitation expires and wait for 189? My visa expires in April 2020.

I have also apply for Victoria state sponsorship but I don't have high hope due to the high rejection rates.

Thank you in advance for you kind feedback/advice.

Registered Nurse- 70 points - EOI submitted 10 May 2018


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

imprincek said:


> In the penultimate paragraph, DoHA has compared this year's allocation to last year's allocation.
> Going by the same flow, the comparison in the last paragraph has to be with the last year's program, unless stated otherwise.
> 
> 
> ...


I would not put too many thoughts into it. It was said that by one of the experienced member here that they tend to invite more pro-rata towards the end of the year. There is a restriction on accountants/auditors - so they get filled out easily and have to compete with other visa subclasses. On top of that, 8 occupations vs the rest of the industries (nurses are in demand, they need teachers in the rural area, doctors, trades), which deserves more allocation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leow said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If anyone can help with my situation, I would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would let the Tasmania invite expire
With a job in hand, you have a very good chance of getting Vic 190 or 189 with 70 points
Registered nurse is in demand as far as I know in all states

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would let the Tasmania invite expire
> With a job in hand, you have a very good chance of getting Vic 190 or 189 with 70 points
> Registered nurse is in demand as far as I know in all states
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I feel like letting it expires too but DOHA never failed to surprise. I guess it is a risk I must take.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newyearoldme said:


> I would not put too many thoughts into it. It was said that by one of the experienced member here that they tend to invite more pro-rata towards the end of the year. There is a restriction on accountants/auditors - so they get filled out easily and have to compete with other visa subclasses. On top of that, 8 occupations vs the rest of the industries (nurses are in demand, they need teachers in the rural area, doctors, trades), which deserves more allocation?


i am not sure, in the past few years pro-rata ceilings, were usually exhausted towards the end of the years  the only exception is the past FY.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony and other senior members,
> ...


Based on Ischa's estimate. Approximately 1300 invited per month. We can take a worst case of 1000 as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Leow said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If anyone can help with my situation, I would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


What if vic refuses?


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> What if vic refuses?


What do you mean? My options above did not consider Victoria sponsorship at all. Merely based on 189.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Tony and other senior members,
> 
> Based on the Doha reply and Ischa's estimate that the invitation numbers will be approx 1300 monthly.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am on leave but it looks like Steve is estimating the average invites per round for the coming year - if it was 1300, that could just as easily be 600 for the first 3 months and then an average just over 1500 for the last 9 months - nothing gives us any idea as to what the August and September rounds will be. When we get the figure for 11th July soon, that could show 600 to 900 invites - then we can speculate that 11th August round will be the same or double that round - or Immigration come up with some completely different figure - nobody knows. 

If things stay bad for you for the next 5 months (only 20% of pro rata quota) then I think you will still get invited by the end of the year.

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Leow said:


> What do you mean? My options above did not consider Victoria sponsorship at all. Merely based on 189.


I think this is your:



> I have also apply for Victoria state sponsorship but I don't have high hope due to the high rejection rates.


 and you have a job offer?


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello friends,, i just noticed that ISCAH estimating 1 month for 75 pointers and 1 year for 70 pointers... is it making sense?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hello friends,, i just noticed that ISCAH estimating 1 month for 75 pointers and 1 year for 70 pointers... is it making sense?


depending on how you look at it... i can't say what the next round be, not invite in 1 year for 70 pointers.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think this is your:
> 
> and you have a job offer?


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do. But I am also a fresh graduate with no experience so it is going to be hard to compete. I was thinking to accept 190 Tasmania sponsorship then withdraw IF I received an ITA for 189.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a question for you guys..

Firstly, my DOE is 15-May-2018, 75 pointer, ANZSCO 261313.

Now my question is, while I wait for 189 invitation, can I also try parallely for a temporary work visa through my current employer ? I want to make sure if this will not cause me any trouble before approaching my bosses.

Regards,
cmaroju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leow said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do. But I am also a fresh graduate with no experience so it is going to be hard to compete. I was thinking to accept 190 Tasmania sponsorship then withdraw IF I received an ITA for 189.


I hope you are aware that you forfeit your visa application fees, when you withdraw the 190 application?

Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> I have a question for you guys..
> 
> Firstly, my DOE is 15-May-2018, 75 pointer, ANZSCO 261313.
> 
> ...




@newbiez @Tony

Can anyone answer my question plz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> @newbiez @Tony
> 
> Can anyone answer my question plz?
> 
> ...


At EOI Stage yes i think... But if you case pickedup and you have applied for both visa, then only one visa can be processed... The other will not be considered..
Looking at current 489 stats and your points for 189, i suggest you to wait till your EOI is picked up...

The big guns may clarify if i missed anything or misleaded completely...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi,

Apologies if this query has been posted before. Can you guide me how long is it usually taking for getting an ITA for SC189 as per below? It's been 3 months since I have applied.

And usually what is the timeline to receive an ITA for SC190 from Victoria?

TIA.
________________________________________________

Points: 75 (Age: 25, Education: 15, Work-ex: 15, PTE-A: 20)
ANZSCO 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
EOI (SC189): 28-Apr-2018
EOI (SC190): 22-Jul-2018 (Points: 80, Victoria)


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> @newbiez @Tony
> 
> Can anyone answer my question plz?
> 
> ...


Obviously you can. 189 is your personal business. Your employer has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sonny49 (Jul 30, 2018)

Dear Newbienz,
I have 80 points in accounting 189 visa and 85 in 190(nsw)
Eoi date 15 july
Could u please tell me your opinion when i have a chance to get an invitation?
Assuming 1300 invitations per round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

you can i think only hope for 190nsw


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Leow said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do. But I am also a fresh graduate with no experience so it is going to be hard to compete. I was thinking to accept 190 Tasmania sponsorship then withdraw IF I received an ITA for 189.




Then I would choose Tas, what is DOE for sc189 and you have 70pts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please clarify me the last paragraph of this message of DoHA??
> 
> ...


Non pro-rata always had priority, that's why they're non pro rata.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Leow said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If anyone can help with my situation, I would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Just thinking out of the box here, you could apply for 190 but make the process as slow as possible. 

Eg only do medicals when asked, PCC when asked, form 80 when asked etc and take the maximum number of days to submit the docos. Maybe that would tide you over to August 2018.

Otherwise another member reported letting NSW (who sponsored them) that they have a job in Canberra - and NSW let them finish their contract before moving to NSW to fulfill the 190 conditions. 

Personally if PR is your goal, I would not forfeit anything you have in your hand already such as Tasmania sponsorship.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello ,
Need expert advise :

Currently i have 75 points ( 189 ) and have got positive skill assessment for 261313 last month . i have submitted my EOI on 2nd July . i will be losing my 5 age points end of August so i will be only getting 1 round on 11th August with 75 points and i doubt i will get the invite as per the trend . 

So i would need some expert advise if i can get my skill changed from 261313 to 262112 as there are chances i may get call quickly even if i am on 70 . Will there be any issues with my ACS as letters i submitted was as per defined 261313 R&R and i review my application to change the code i would need to submit new R&R which will contradict my previous letters . 

Thanks


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Need a suggestion. Its for my friend. His status so far: (Software Engineer)
Age: 30 + Education: 15 + Experience: 0 + PTE: 20 + Naati: 5 = 70.
EOI updated: 30/07/2018. Has also updated EOI for NSW.

Looking at the trend and the possible number of people in the queue, when do you think he can be invited? Sorry for my extremely naive question. Just trying to help him out.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonny49 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> I have 80 points in accounting 189 visa and 85 in 190(nsw)
> Eoi date 15 july
> Could u please tell me your opinion when i have a chance to get an invitation?
> Assuming 1300 invitations per round.


I don’t predict invites

But here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> I have a question for you guys..
> 
> Firstly, my DOE is 15-May-2018, 75 pointer, ANZSCO 261313.
> 
> ...


You can get a temporary work visa. No issues 
Just Make sure that the Anzsco code given in this visa application is also the same as the 189 

You have not got an invite yet, so the chances of the 189 being issued earlier and the temporary work visa later does not arise

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fahim_shahid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need a suggestion. Its for my friend. His status so far: (Software Engineer)
> Age: 30 + Education: 15 + Experience: 0 + PTE: 20 + Naati: 5 = 70.
> ...


The trend is that 70 pointers are currently not being invited...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> At EOI Stage yes i think... But if you case pickedup and you have applied for both visa, then only one visa can be processed... The other will not be considered..
> Looking at current 489 stats and your points for 189, i suggest you to wait till your EOI is picked up...
> 
> The big guns may clarify if i missed anything or misleaded completely...
> ...


You have unfortunately missed a lot, and that may be very important in some cases

If you have multiple visa applications, all will be processed simultaneously unless you withdraw them

So each visa which is issued , will overwrite all previous visas

So if the OP has a 189 and let’s say a 482 application in processing, then if by chance the 189 is issued earlier and the 482 is not withdrawn and continues to be processed , then the moment the 482 is granted, the 189 will stand cancelled

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this query has been posted before. Can you guide me how long is it usually taking for getting an ITA for SC189 as per below? It's been 3 months since I have applied.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a SS

For 189, here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fahim_shahid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need a suggestion. Its for my friend. His status so far: (Software Engineer)
> Age: 30 + Education: 15 + Experience: 0 + PTE: 20 + Naati: 5 = 70.
> ...


No one can predict SS

For 189, Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

I am a mechanical engineer. I got my positive skill assessment from EA. I completed MBA in australia and now workingp as a manager. Can i claim points for this manager experience ?


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Then I would choose Tas, what is DOE for sc189 and you have 70pts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andreyx, my DOE is 10.05.2018 for 70 points Registered Nurse nec.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that you forfeit your visa application fees, when you withdraw the 190 application?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply again newbienz. Yes, I am aware but as long as it does not breach any legal ground then I am happy to forfeit my application fees.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leow said:


> Thanks for your reply again newbienz. Yes, I am aware but as long as it does not breach any legal ground then I am happy to forfeit my application fees.


Then it’s a no brainier
I am presuming that the 189 and 190 are in different EOIs 

apply the 190 asap 

Once you get the 189 invite and you apply, withdraw the 190 application 

It’s all legal and above board 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hello friends,, i just noticed that ISCAH estimating 1 month for 75 pointers and 1 year for 70 pointers... is it making sense?


Hi Bennett

Where are you getting that from - I see from the ISCAH estimates that a 2613 with 75 points with DOE from 3 months ago (16th April 2018) would be waiting 1 months - that looks to be near enough with the last reported invite on 11th July for 75 points with DOE 11th April 2018. The table I am looking at does not say a 70 point 2613 will get invited in 1 month ? Has ISCAH posted another Estimations table since the move to monthly invites ? I am on leave so I am not sure

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

herrymehta92 said:


> I am a mechanical engineer. I got my positive skill assessment from EA. I completed MBA in australia and now workingp as a manager. Can i claim points for this manager experience ?


you can claim points against your nominated anzsco under which you were assessed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Leow said:


> Thanks for your reply again newbienz. Yes, I am aware but as long as it does not breach any legal ground then I am happy to forfeit my application fees.


I am not sure what impact withdrawal of an application has, again, this is a situation which can potentially can get complicated, if i were you, i would spend $150 to get a solid confirmation from an agent before making any further steps.


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thankx for your reply andrey, If my employer can write down my job descriptions as a mechanical engineer then it should be fine ?? and what kind of documents we need ??


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

If you have an Australian engineering degree, we don't get to nominate the occupation, EA automatically gives u an occupation based on ur specialization.
If you want to nominate any other engg occupation (other than what EA gave u), you have to do the competency report.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> If you have an Australian engineering degree, we don't get to nominate the occupation, EA automatically gives u an occupation based on ur specialization.
> If you want to nominate any other engg occupation (other than what EA gave u), you have to do the competency report.


thanks for clarifying.


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

I completed my bachelors from india. I got my positive skill assessment from EA as a mechanical engineer. After completing my MBA in australia am working with one australian employer and he will happy to write down my job description as a mechanical engineer. Can i claim points for the experience ?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi there, 
Can anyone please clarify , is there any employment requirement added to NSW Sponsership for 2018/19?
Eoi 04.04.2018 (70+5) mechanical engineering

Thnks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone please clarify , is there any employment requirement added to NSW Sponsership for 2018/19?
> Eoi 04.04.2018 (70+5) mechanical engineering
> 
> Thnks


Their priorities are listed on their web-site.. 

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure what impact withdrawal of an application has, again, this is a situation which can potentially can get complicated, if i were you, i would spend $150 to get a solid confirmation from an agent before making any further steps.


Thanks for the sound advice. I will do that for the peace of mind.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

herrymehta92 said:


> I completed my bachelors from india. I got my positive skill assessment from EA as a mechanical engineer. After completing my MBA in australia am working with one australian employer and he will happy to write down my job description as a mechanical engineer. Can i claim points for the experience ?


I'm going to claim 5 points of experience in Sept but I'm not going to get it assessed thru EA. I'm going to get it verified directly thru case officer when I apply for 189, IF EVER INVITED.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone please clarify , is there any employment requirement added to NSW Sponsership for 2018/19?
> Eoi 04.04.2018 (70+5) mechanical engineering
> 
> Thnks


Hey buddy what's your take on current situation?


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi nilkot , In which occupation you are applying. And going directly to case office may have bad impact because if he refuses the experience we can lost the invite. What am thinking is first going to EA and get it assessed so that there will be no problem in future. Whats your views on this ??


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It wasn't on NSW priority list last year - as per anzsocsearch, i think you would need higher points for Stream 2 if you want to get invited.


Hi Mate,

My nominated occupation is engineering technologist. I noticed that my occupation is not listed on NSW priority list. Can I apply for stream 2 since I have 75 pts on 189?If so, how?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My nominated occupation is engineering technologist. I noticed that my occupation is not listed on NSW priority list. Can I apply for stream 2 since I have 75 pts on 189?If so, how?


As some members have posted, NSW has abolished stream 2 from this year
So only NSW priority list remains

Cheers


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As some members have posted, NSW has abolished stream 2 from this year
> So only NSW priority list remains
> 
> Cheers


Okay Thanks.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

herrymehta92 said:


> Hi nilkot , In which occupation you are applying. And going directly to case office may have bad impact because if he refuses the experience we can lost the invite. What am thinking is first going to EA and get it assessed so that there will be no problem in future. Whats your views on this ??


I'm applying under 233513 - Production or Plant engineer (2335XX group). I've employer's reference letter with all details - type of contract, position, duties, duration, salary, etc., plus all pay slips and tax return. So there's no reason for the CO to doubt the authenticity of my experience.

But I guess if you r unsure its better to get it done thru EA.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@nilkot no idea bro because NSW 190 is unpredictable as well,
bt if 75 mechanical get invited till end of july or august first week in 11 august round then those 75 pointers waiting in queue from march 2018 for state sponsership may stand a chance, however as andreyx rightly mentioned it depends on some priority by state and they can invite anyone depending upon their priorities regardless of eoi sequence 

Thanks


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@nilkot 
And one more issue is that , how many people delete their 190 eois after getting invite fm 189 stream, i doubt not many, so god is only saviour


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi nilkot, Will you please help
me with the refrence letter what kind of things we need as my employer opened new business and am working in that new business. will you able to send me sample refrence letter so i can ask him to provide refrence letter like that. I will be very thankful to you. My id is <*SNIP*> *

See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ashishk07 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum and had a few questions in mind. I would be grateful if someone could give me advice on this. 

We've lodged our EOI on 29th July with 75 points under Developer-Programmer (261312). Going through this post, what I've gathered is that I would have to wait really long to get an invite. 
I'm currently on 485 which expires on 2 March 2019. 

I also have my partner and with her skills assessment we would get 80 points but the whole process of getting it done would take 3 months. Do you reckon it's worth doing it or would I possibly get my invitation before that?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

herrymehta92 said:


> Hi nilkot, Will you please help
> me with the refrence letter what kind of things we need as my employer opened new business and am working in that new business. will you able to send me sample refrence letter so i can ask him to provide refrence letter like that. I will be very thankful to you. My id is <*SNIP*> *
> 
> See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Here you go,



To Whom It May Concern,

Re: Confirmation of employment

This letter is to confirm that XXX is employed on a permanent full-time basis as position XXX by company XXX from date XXX to XXX. He is contracted for minimum of XX hours per week on base annual salary of $XXX per annum.

His duties on the job include:
X
X
X
X
X

Should you have any questions regarding the details above please contact XXX on XXX.
Regards,
XXX


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankew so much bro, it will be helpful.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

herrymehta92 said:


> Thankew so much bro, it will be helpful.


Make sure that your duties align with those of your anzsco


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ashishk07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and had a few questions in mind. I would be grateful if someone could give me advice on this.
> 
> ...


I would definitely get her skills assessment done too. Then you will have the monthly rounds from November to March at least with 80 points.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @nilkot no idea bro because NSW 190 is unpredictable as well,
> bt if 75 mechanical get invited till end of july or august first week in 11 august round then those 75 pointers waiting in queue from march 2018 for state sponsership may stand a chance, however as andreyx rightly mentioned it depends on some priority by state and they can invite anyone depending upon their priorities regardless of eoi sequence
> 
> Thanks


Yeah I don't know. Other state graduates have pathway to 190, with NSW I'm not very hopeful, they haven't invited any 233513 in a while. Mechanical engg maybe have a chance but Production I don't know.
Once I update my EOI to 75 pts in Sept, I've 4 rounds before my 485 expires (Dec). Not sure if that's enough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @nilkot
> And one more issue is that , how many people delete their 190 eois after getting invite fm 189 stream, i doubt not many, so god is only saviour


for sc190, applicants have only 2 weeks to lodge their state nomination, so minimum or no impact.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

So as per immitracker, for 2335XX, someone with 75 points and DOE 13th June was invited on the 11th July round.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Eoi 11 april 2018, 261313, 75 points, as per iscah next round .. 

Any hope for me getting invite on 11 aug ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys, need your opinion on our situation...

My partner is on 457 visa now under the 313112 - ICT Customer Support Engineer. However, what he really does is software development. The employer provided the reference letter listing his responsibilities and ACS assessed him as 261313 - Software Engineer.

Do you think there will be a problem when applying for 189/190 because of these codes?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ashishk07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and had a few questions in mind. I would be grateful if someone could give me advice on this.
> 
> ...


You have nothing to lose if you don't mind spending the additional money.

So yes, go for your wife's skill assessment and you will definitely get invited at 80 points as per the trend.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> So as per immitracker, for 2335XX, someone with 75 points and DOE 13th June was invited on the 11th July round.


is this out of ordinary case? If seem incorrect, report the case, moderators will pick-it up.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys if I have an EOI already submitted with 70 points on January 2018. 
But thanks to some extra work experience I have achieved recently can go up to 75 points.

When I add my new work experience in SkillSelect and the points go up, the date in which my EOI is effective changes? 
So then for ex after changing, my EOI would be as if I had submitted it on August?

Pretty important question and I would highly appreciate a reply on this, since I am analysing the trade off of adding 5 more points but losing months of being on the queue.

Thanks.


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Guys if I have an EOI already submitted with 70 points on January 2018.
> But thanks to some extra work experience I have achieved recently can go up to 75 points.
> 
> When I add my new work experience in SkillSelect and the points go up, the date in which my EOI is effective changes?
> ...


Once your Points Changes, your Date of Effect will change as well. So yes, in your case since it goes up to 75, your DOE will be August.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fhuneeus said:


> Guys if I have an EOI already submitted with 70 points on January 2018.
> But thanks to some extra work experience I have achieved recently can go up to 75 points.
> 
> When I add my new work experience in SkillSelect and the points go up, the date in which my EOI is effective changes?
> ...


are you in the same job with the same title as the last assessed?

did you leave to date open? 

If yes, then yes, you will have new DOE.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> are you in the same job with the same title as the last assessed?
> 
> did you leave to date open?
> 
> If yes, then yes, you will have new DOE.


*Oh shoot I got confused. *The +5 points would not be because of Work experience, a friend was talking of that and I got confused.

*It would be because I am thinking of doing the Naati CCL test.*
If I get 5 additional points with the Naati CCL, would that update my DOE to August?

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Guys if I have an EOI already submitted with 70 points on January 2018.
> But thanks to some extra work experience I have achieved recently can go up to 75 points.
> 
> When I add my new work experience in SkillSelect and the points go up, the date in which my EOI is effective changes?
> ...


It is a no brainier 
Higher points will always get invited earlier then a lower point applicant irrespective of how old Is the lower applicant date of effect 

There is nothing to analyse, if this is your only dilemma 

Cheers


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


As per the link for my ANZSCO I'll have to wait 8 months?!?! My DOE for 189 is 28/04/2018 i.e. 3 months ago 😞


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> As per the link for my ANZSCO I'll have to wait 8 months?!?! My DOE for 189 is 28/04/2018 i.e. 3 months ago 😞


Let the 11th August round get over
Hopefully there will be some light
Right now it’s pitch dark and everyone is shooting in the dark

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> *Oh shoot I got confused. *The +5 points would not be because of Work experience, a friend was talking of that and I got confused.
> 
> *It would be because I am thinking of doing the Naati CCL test.*
> If I get 5 additional points with the Naati CCL, would that update my DOE to August?
> ...


Any change of points irrespective of the reason whatsoever will reset the date of effect to that date

Cheers


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > As per the link for my ANZSCO I'll have to wait 8 months?!?! My DOE for 189 is 28/04/2018 i.e. 3 months ago 😞
> ...


Yup let's wait and watch. Keeping fingers crossed. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Time to increase points then. Anyone want to join for NAATI CCL?  With that and work experience in Feb I will have 80 points.


Hi Mate,

Even am planning to increase my score? Can you shed some information about NAATI pls.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

*190 or 189*



newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that you forfeit your visa application fees, when you withdraw the 190 application?
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz,

Thanks for your advice earlier. I went to a migration lawyer and was advised to proceed with 190 and also 189 if I receive an ITA later. He also stated that it is legal to submit multiple visa application but the only thing is the later visa will supersede the existing one. Considering that 190 will be processed faster than 189, I should keep both application. Plus I will not be getting any money so why bother. UNLESS I receive 189 first then I should withdraw my 190.

Hope other members can benefit from this piece of information which I have spent AUD300 on. Good luck everyone.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

iswan1990 said:


> Once your Points Changes, your Date of Effect will change as well. So yes, in your case since it goes up to 75, your DOE will be August.


second that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leow said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for your advice earlier. I went to a migration lawyer and was advised to proceed with 190 and also 189 if I receive an ITA later. He also stated that it is legal to submit multiple visa application but the only thing is the later visa will supersede the existing one. Considering that 190 will be processed faster than 189, I should keep both application. Plus I will not be getting any money so why bother. UNLESS I receive 189 first then I should withdraw my 190.
> 
> Hope other members can benefit from this piece of information which I have spent AUD300 on. Good luck everyone.


I told you it was a no brainier 
Wherever there is a slightest doubt, I am the first person to run to Mara agents
water under the bridge


Anyways, I would still feel safe having withdrawn the 190 the day I file my 189

Fate does play tricks and I would not want my 189 be overwritten by the 190

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Leow said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for your advice earlier. I went to a migration lawyer and was advised to proceed with 190 and also 189 if I receive an ITA later. He also stated that it is legal to submit multiple visa application but the only thing is the later visa will supersede the existing one. Considering that 190 will be processed faster than 189, I should keep both application. Plus I will not be getting any money so why bother. UNLESS I receive 189 first then I should withdraw my 190.
> 
> Hope other members can benefit from this piece of information which I have spent AUD300 on. Good luck everyone.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

anandmohan said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Even am planning to increase my score? Can you shed some information about NAATI pls.


Erm not that knowledgeable about it. Here is what I know:

It costs 800 AUD, you need to fill in an application form online, choose your preferred language and location, upload scans of passport sized photo and passport and pay. NAATI will email you if you pass their assessment (not sure what they assess).

Cancellation penalty is 25% of the fee if more than 21 days to exam, 50% otherwise.

For the language I chose (Malay), most of the available dates are in 2019 (Feb and June), especially for "hot" areas like Melbourne and Sydney. To get October 2018 I chose Hobart. 

Based on the practice material, the exam is purely conversational and oral. The examiner will play a recording of two people, one speaking in English and the other in your LOTE (Language Other Than English). After each sentence, you will translate English to LOTE and vice versa. For example, someone calling their landlord to complain about an issue or at the doctor.

Exam lasts roughly 20 mins.

Results will be released after a few weeks.

Practice materials: https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/ccl-practice-materials/

Hope this helps


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Is NAATIl only? I thought we have to write as well.

Because I can't write hindi and can only read a bit but can speak, not fluently but can get by in a conversation.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Is NAATIl only? I thought we have to write as well.
> 
> Because I can't write hindi and can only read a bit but can speak, not fluently but can get by in a conversation.


According to the practice material, it is oral. CCL introduced in Jan 2018 is much different from the previous translator exam. You might not be able to read the practice material but it comes with an audio file.

"The candidate will be played the recorded test by the testing officer. A chime will indicate the end of each segment. Candidates should wait until they hear the chime before providing their response in the other language. 

The testing officer will pause the test recording at each chime and allow the candidate to complete their response to the segment. The testing officer will restart the recording and play the next segment only when the candidate has finished."

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/ccl-practice-materials/


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> According to the practice material, it is oral. CCL introduced in Jan 2018 is much different from the previous translator exam. You might not be able to read the practice material but it comes with an audio file.
> 
> "The candidate will be played the recorded test by the testing officer. A chime will indicate the end of each segment. Candidates should wait until they hear the chime before providing their response in the other language.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight mate! Appreciate it!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Feel like I should have attempted it earlier to gauge my level.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Feel like I should have attempted it earlier to gauge my level.


You can try to sign up and see if there is still a slot in 2018. The application form will preview the dates depending on location. Plus you're onshore... no need to travel too far to do the exam.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello ,

Need expert advise :

Currently i have 75 points ( 189 ) and have got positive skill assessment for 261313 last month . i have submitted my EOI on 2nd July . i will be losing my 5 age points end of August so i will be only getting 1 round on 11th August with 75 points and i doubt i will get the invite as per the trend . 

So i would need some expert advise if i can get my skill changed from 261313 to 262112 as there are chances i may get call quickly even if i am on 70 . Will there be any issues with my ACS as letters i submitted was as per defined 261313 R&R and i review my application to change the code i would need to submit new R&R which will contradict my previous letters . 

My previous R&R which I had submitted was specific to 261313 roles and submitting new R&R letter from same employer period will it be any issues ?

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pwadhwa1 (Jul 31, 2018)

hi guys
i have logged an EOI with job code 233512. My partner is included in the EOI - he is a software engineer and has got a job offer letter from a company in Australia. Would that partner job offer add any points to my EOI? How do I update this info in the EOI. My current points are 70


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pwadhwa1 said:


> hi guys
> i have logged an EOI with job code 233512. My partner is included in the EOI - he is a software engineer and has got a job offer letter from a company in Australia. Would that partner job offer add any points to my EOI? How do I update this info in the EOI. My current points are 70


You cannot get partner points by just him having a job offer

He need to have all these

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Cheers


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 10 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 6-Jul-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation :


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey guys i am an External auditor and my wife is assessed as an General accountant. I can still claim 5 patners point right? or does it have to be assessed under auditor? thanks in advance


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

akashacharya30 said:


> Hey guys i am an External auditor and my wife is assessed as an General accountant. I can still claim 5 patners point right? or does it have to be assessed under auditor? thanks in advance


As long as her partner's occupation is on the MEDIUM TERM list , you can claim

However, the SOL 18-19 is yet to be finilize. Should be out in august unlike past years when it was out by july


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It is a no brainier
> Higher points will always get invited earlier then a lower point applicant irrespective of how old Is the lower applicant date of effect
> 
> There is nothing to analyse, if this is your only dilemma
> ...


Hey newbienz. So for example if in December 2018 I update my score to 75 points and then my DOE therefore is for example 10 of December.
*
If an invitation round comes on the 20 of December, who would get picked first*
1) Me with 75 points but having sent the EOI 10 days ago or
2) Someone with 70 points that sent his EOI 12 months ago

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey newbienz. So for example if in December 2018 I update my score to 75 points and then my DOE therefore is for example 10 of December.
> *
> If an invitation round comes on the 20 of December, who would get picked first*
> 1) Me with 75 points but having sent the EOI 10 days ago or
> ...


You with 75 points

Cheers


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

People are saying the number of invites would be 1300/ month as per iscah's estimation and DoHA reply. Is ita confirmed news or just a rumour?
Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> People are saying the number of invites would be 1300/ month as per iscah's estimation and DoHA reply. Is ita confirmed news or just a rumour?
> Thanks



Its just an estimation not official yet


11 august round will confirm

But first, SOL list needs to be out before.

Hope they dont remove or make too many changes in the list.

My occupation Engineering Technologist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> People are saying the number of invites would be 1300/ month as per iscah's estimation and DoHA reply. Is ita confirmed news or just a rumour?
> Thanks


Nothing’s confirmed 
All a rumour or educated guess, whatever you may call it

Cheers


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

foios said:


> Hi guys, need your opinion on our situation...
> 
> My partner is on 457 visa now under the 313112 - ICT Customer Support Engineer. However, what he really does is software development. The employer provided the reference letter listing his responsibilities and ACS assessed him as 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Do you think there will be a problem when applying for 189/190 because of these codes?


Yes, I think you might have a problem with the invitation.
Now there is a no chance with 70 points but the current situation is unpredictable so we do not know for sure

You can check the estimation from Iscah on their website (read the news from July 16th, 2018)


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

70 pointers would face stiff competition in 190 state invitation as well.. due to uncertainty on 189 invitation round and number of invites per round.

Hope to see better clarity for all soon,, all eyes on 11th august round,,


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Erm not that knowledgeable about it. Here is what I know:
> 
> It costs 800 AUD, you need to fill in an application form online, choose your preferred language and location, upload scans of passport sized photo and passport and pay. NAATI will email you if you pass their assessment (not sure what they assess).
> 
> ...


Hello kerberos, your information is really usefull, can you please tell me that , we have to pay 800 aud before they confirm that we are eligible to sit in test? But i dont see the eligibilty critiria on the site.. so how do i know before paying, if i am elible or not??? Thank you..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > Erm not that knowledgeable about it. Here is what I know:
> ...


Yes you have to pay before and after that you get the options of dates.

You can get dates for next year now mostly 

Whats you anzco and points ?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

qazx said:


> Yes you have to pay before and after that you get the options of dates.
> 
> You can get dates for next year now mostly
> 
> Whats you anzco and points ?


233512 mechanical engineer with 70 points eoi 7 march 18
with 70 i am sure i will get an invite any time soon..but if dstes are not available this year then its of no use.. are you sure there are no dates for hindi language..they should have put this stage of knowing dates and elegebilitu before the pqyment, so thqt one can know...


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you have to pay before and after that you get the options of dates.
> ...


Okay . 

I know someone who has booked it. 

He made the payment of 800 dollars and submited the application. 

The very next day his application was approved and he had to choose a date and city. 

Not a very strict criteria you must have given English proficiency test. Its score shall act as an eligibility. 

Thanks


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> sharv said:
> 
> 
> > qazx said:
> ...


But yes the test is not a cakewalk. You need to study hard to clear it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foios said:


> Hi guys, need your opinion on our situation...
> 
> My partner is on 457 visa now under the 313112 - ICT Customer Support Engineer. However, what he really does is software development. The employer provided the reference letter listing his responsibilities and ACS assessed him as 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Do you think there will be a problem when applying for 189/190 because of these codes?


hm... so you are concerned that you were brought in on one anzsco, but really do something else? There are a few threads about it, google it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Erm not that knowledgeable about it. Here is what I know:
> 
> It costs 800 AUD, you need to fill in an application form online, choose your preferred language and location, upload scans of passport sized photo and passport and pay. NAATI will email you if you pass their assessment (not sure what they assess).
> 
> ...


wow, thanks for telling us all of these details!


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Has anyone noticed Skill select is down from last night? Looks like they are updating the website....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Nilkot said:
> 
> 
> > Is NAATIl only? I thought we have to write as well.
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Just to add - the results are valid for three years


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OlgaUshakova said:


> Yes, I think you might have a problem with the invitation.
> Now there is a no chance with 70 points but the current situation is unpredictable so we do not know for sure
> 
> You can check the estimation from Iscah on their website (read the news from July 16th, 2018)


Olya, these predictions are not showing anything beyond single round. Keep this is mind.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

sharv said:


> Hello kerberos, your information is really usefull, can you please tell me that , we have to pay 800 aud before they confirm that we are eligible to sit in test? But i dont see the eligibilty critiria on the site.. so how do i know before paying, if i am elible or not??? Thank you..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah this is what they sent me the next day after paying:



> Dear -name-,
> 
> This email is to confirm that we have now completed our assessment of your application and you have been deemed eligible to sit a Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Malay.
> 
> If you have not already registered for myNAATI please click here. After registering go to My Tests to select a test session.


Don't know what is their criteria for eligibility. Please note that it caches your application and you cannot change the image of passport and photo after upload. To correct it you need to send them an email...



sharv said:


> 233512 mechanical engineer with 70 points eoi 7 march 18
> with 70 i am sure i will get an invite any time soon..but if dstes are not available this year then its of no use.. are you sure there are no dates for hindi language..they should have put this stage of knowing dates and elegebilitu before the pqyment, so thqt one can know...


In the form there is a dropdown for preferred location. If you select a location, it will load the list of dates and how full they are. But you don't get to choose then, just your preference. You need to pay first and receive the assessment email then they will send a link to the NAATI website portal to login and choose the date. After confirming the date they will send this email:



> Dear -name-,
> 
> This email is to remind you of your confirmed place for your upcoming Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Credentialed Community Language Test Malay.


----------



## pwadhwa1 (Jul 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You cannot get partner points by just him having a job offer
> 
> He need to have all these


thanks newbienz


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

*Claiming 5 points from my partner*

Hey Guys,

I currently have 75 points (updated on April 2018) as an accountant/external auditor. I lodged my EOI for NSW State sponsorship 189. However, I got to know that, I can claim 5 additional points from my partner's skill. I am writing here basically to get some guidance regarding claiming the points and assessing my partners degree. My partner's details are:

1. She completed her Master of Human Resource Degree (1.5 year) from Monash University - Melbourne 
2. She is currently working overseas as a HR manager (1 year completed in July 2018)

Few agents told me, I need to get a positive skill assessment and I am kinda having no clue how to go about this one? How to get a positive skill assessment or is this the same skill assessment through AIM ? Kindly advice 

Since HR manager is in the skill list of NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP skill list, therefore I think will be able to obtain 85 points with this additional points.


----------



## GustavoNiert (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys, does anyone know how much points to get an invite for agricultural scientist or agricultural consultor through NSW or VIC? Tks!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

What is NAATI CCL test fee and is it an online test or you should be in Aus for the same, I am currently in India how can I give this test?


----------



## Devyani (Jul 13, 2018)

*Waiting for the invite!*

ACS - ICT Business Analyst

189 - 80 Points
190 - 85 Points

Last updated EOI - 9th July 2018.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

saifsd said:


> What is NAATI CCL test fee and is it an online test or you should be in Aus for the same, I am currently in India how can I give this test?


800 AUD and the test has been arranged to next year, so even if u want to give a try, u have to wait. For now, U have to fly to oz to take the test.


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

NSW has released the skilled nominated migration (190) 2018-19. Anyone got invites from NSW?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

hakr said:


> NSW has released the skilled nominated migration (190) 2018-19. Anyone got invites from NSW?


its hearsay that NSW always start the first 190 invitation on Friday in the week of posting its new fy occupation list let’s wait for both 190 and 189


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

Mine is 261313 DOE 1st May 2018 with 75 points (w/o State Sponsorship), do I have a chance for state sponsorship?


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

The trend for NSW from last 3 years suggest that there will be only few invitations in the first 3 months of FY


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

hakr said:


> The trend for NSW from last 3 years suggest that there will be only few invitations in the first 3 months of FY


thats true they always tend to invite lots of ppl at the end of a fy. I have no choice but wait, as I am 70 pointers of a Pro Rata occupation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hakr said:


> The trend for NSW from last 3 years suggest that there will be only few invitations in the first 3 months of FY


second that.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

It will good if they invite people at the end of the fy... otherwise if they invite now then obviously 10 to 20% of the invite will be wasted by the 75/80 pointers....






Johnnytheman said:


> thats true they always tend to invite lots of ppl at the end of a fy. I have no choice but wait, as I am 70 pointers of a Pro Rata occupation


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Hi guys

May I know which qualification should i pick if my course Bachelor of Science in Computer Science has an ACS assessment stating comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

its.kc said:


> Hi guys
> 
> May I know which qualification should i pick if my course Bachelor of Science in Computer Science has an ACS assessment stating comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing?
> 
> ...


You mean occupation? Pick any ICT Occupation which is closer to your work exp...


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Olya, these predictions are not showing anything beyond single round. Keep this is mind.


Of course I understand that, that is why I've wrote about unpredictable situation, but even without that prediction do you really think that it is possible to get the invitation for 261313 with 70 points and date of affect in this July? I have many doubts about that, but I don't know for sure, maybe I'm wrong


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

OlgaUshakova said:


> Of course I understand that, that is why I've wrote about unpredictable situation, but even without that prediction do you really think that it is possible to get the invitation for 261313 with 70 points and date of affect in this July? I have many doubts about that, but I don't know for sure, maybe I'm wrong


Many of us here are in the same dilemma. Australian Immigration is only planning to invite high scorers it seems. 

Will this trend continue and will the cut-off score come down, no-one can ever answer this even most of the senior guys in the forum.


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

saifsd said:


> You mean occupation? Pick any ICT Occupation which is closer to your work exp...




I meant Qualification in EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

hakr said:


> Mine is 261313 DOE 1st May 2018 with 75 points (w/o State Sponsorship), do I have a chance for state sponsorship?


Hope that's the case! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello,

I also need to go for Singapore PCC.
Can you please advice me step by step process for the same.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Help in EOI for 189 & 190*

Hi All,

I and my wife have received our ACS results and now we are set to submit EOI for 189 & 190 separately. 

We have all the valid documents. Now my question is how to add dependant in EOI. My wife is the primary applicant and she has to add me as a dependant for PR. She is claiming 5 points for partner skills.

My ACS Result:
*The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/12 ‐ 03/16 – 3 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Pvt. Ltd.
Country: India

Dates: 03/16 ‐ 01/18 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: ABC Private Limited
Country: India​*
Secondly, she is working in the same company for past 5+ years, she got only 1 designation on her RnR that is assessed by ACS. Now we would like to understand if we need to divide the experience entry in EOI for only non-relevant & relevant experience or should we create the entry for each promotion that she has received during her tenure and marked them non-relevant & relevant accordingly?

Her ACS Result:
*The following employment after March 2015 is considered to equate to
work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
03/13 - 05/18 – 5 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position:
Software Engineer
Employer:
XXX PVT. LTD
Country:
India
*​
Kindly help us with the above queries so that we can fill the EOI form precisely and submit it ASAP. Remaining details are in my signature. 

Regards
Ankur

Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15 - MCA
Exp - 5
PTE - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ANZSCO - 261313

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 29 years old
ACS - +ve with 1.5 years as relevant experience
PTE - (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife have received our ACS results and now we are set to submit EOI for 189 & 190 separately.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i am a bit confused, you mentioned that out of 5 years in the same company, some jobs/roles were irrelevant, what do you mean?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry, i am a bit confused, you mentioned that out of 5 years in the same company, some jobs/roles were irrelevant, what do you mean?


Irrelevant means it will not be considered for points calculation. ACS has deducted 2 years from my wife's experience & 4 years from mine(Btech in Electronics).

I hope now I explained it correctly!

Regards
Ankur

Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15 - MCA
Exp - 5
PTE - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ANZSCO - 261313

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 29 years old
ACS - +ve
PTE - (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys,
In july, nobody received invite?? 189/190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also need to go for Singapore PCC.
> Can you please advice me step by step process for the same.


Ask prettyIsotonic

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife have received our ACS results and now we are set to submit EOI for 189 & 190 separately.
> 
> ...


PRIMARY 

Day 1 to 31st March 2015 NON relevant
01.04.15 TO DATE Relevant 

Split the experience in 2 parts

DEPENDENT 

Day 1 to 31.08.16 all employments non relevant 
( Enter each employment date wise)

01.09.16 Till 31.01.18 Relevant 
(Split if necessary)

In both cases enter exact dates in case start or end dates are different

Lastly submit 2 sets of EOIs for both of you as primary and dependent vice versa

Cheers


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum 
I have few questions. Here are my details:
Code: 261312 Software developer
Points: 75
EOI DOE: 11 Apr 2018 11PM 
No invite yet
Seriously I was expecting my invitation on late June but none until now, my temporary visa will be terminated 13th September and I'm currently working in the nominated occupation (+5pts this 15 Nov IF I remain here lawfully after Sep 13).
My question is, If I was invited next round, would I be granted a bridging visa after visa lodge but not yet with completed documents? (For example medical)
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum
> I have few questions. Here are my details:
> Code: 261312 Software developer
> Points: 75
> ...


Bridging visa will be issued to you the moment you lodge the application and pay the visa fees

It has nothing to do with what documents you uploaded or whether you have completed the medicals or not

I hope you are aware that the Bridging visa will kick in only if the current visa expires naturally and is not abruptly terminated by your employer

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> PRIMARY
> 
> Day 1 to 31st March 2015 NON relevant
> 01.04.15 TO DATE Relevant
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for the update.

Regarding dependent relevant experience, docs were presented from 1st Aug'12 till 12th Jan 2018 and after that, no experience docs were shared for ACS assessment. 16th Jan 2018 onwards dependant joined a new company (current company) till date - this should be non-relevant. So how should be the entries in EOI for dependant?

Regards
Ankur

Points:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15 - MCA
Exp - 5
PTE - 20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English 
Partner Skill - 5
ANZSCO - 261313

* Total - 189(75), 190(80) *

*Spouse:*
Age - 29 years old
ACS - +ve
PTE - (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> ...


Mark employment entries only till 12th jan 2018 as Relevant and close it 
From 16th jan 2018 start a new entry and leave to date blank but mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for your fast reply newbienz.

Yup I'm aware . My employer will still let me continue working as long as the bridging visa allow me to work full-time. Will the points keep increasing or decreasing when they're making grant decision?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

KP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also need to go for Singapore PCC.
> Can you please advice me step by step process for the same.


In case you haven't seen already:
https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance

Are you in Singapore or outside Singapore?

Have you already submitted your EOI? If yes, I can help you:

For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department signed by me:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I have posted the same question in July,2018 thread also. Posting the same question here and hopping to get some more information.

I know a lot a people may be asking the similar questions. But here is one from me.
I have lodged EOI on 17July for 189 and 190 QLD. with 65+5(QLD Work ex) + 5(Partner) = 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 QLD. My Visa expires in Feb2019.
Is there any chances of me getting any positive outcome before that or should I start looking for Visa extension/alternative options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

budhwar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have posted the same question in July,2018 thread also. Posting the same question here and hopping to get some more information.
> 
> ...


What is the anzsco code you are nominating? Only asking cause if you are pro-rata or non pro-rata other members will be better able to give their input


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is the anzsco code you are nominating? Only asking cause if you are pro-rata or non pro-rata other members will be better able to give their input



Ahh forgot to mention that!!!

ANZCO 261312 Developer/Programmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Newbienz and Akbar! Thanks for your reply guys.
And i wanted to know if NSW has started accepting EOIs now?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Newbienz and Akbar! Thanks for your reply guys.
> And i wanted to know if NSW has started accepting EOIs now?


They have released the list of occupations so they should start from coming Friday as suggested by NewB and Andrey...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case you haven't seen already:
> https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance
> 
> Are you in Singapore or outside Singapore?
> ...


Thanks PI. This is really useful info.
So I don't need to wait for a pre-invite/invite(189/190 NSW) to get a PCC in SG.

Since I am fairly confident of getting an invite in few months' time (may be 190 NSW), I should probably get my PCC/COC ready.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

budhwar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have posted the same question in July,2018 thread also. Posting the same question here and hopping to get some more information.
> 
> ...


I believe there is a better probably of getting an invite under 190 SS, if the trend on pro-rata occupations for 189 remains the same for at least the new few months/rounds (especially the 20% restriction for pro-rata)


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

saifsd said:


> They have released the list of occupations so they should start from coming Friday as suggested by NewB and Andrey...


Someone mentioned that hey invite very few people in first 3 months.Does this mean only 85 pointers(including state 5 points) will get invited?
Any chance for 80 pointers in first 3 months for 2613
So the likely first round is on 3rd Aug?


Is there any link for splitup every month that NSW invited in 2017-18?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > In case you haven't seen already:
> ...


That was my thought process too - after my skills assessment I was fairly confident that everything else would fall into place, so kickstarted the PCC process straight after submitting an EOI (it takes about a month from mailing your fingerprints to SG and receiving your CoC back in AU).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Thank you for your fast reply newbienz.
> 
> Yup I'm aware . My employer will still let me continue working as long as the bridging visa allow me to work full-time. Will the points keep increasing or decreasing when they're making grant decision?


The moment you get invited, your points freeze

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> Newbienz and Akbar! Thanks for your reply guys.
> And i wanted to know if NSW has started accepting EOIs now?


They should start the process soon

Keep an eye on the forum

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That was my thought process too - after my skills assessment I was fairly confident that everything else would fall into place, so kickstarted the PCC process straight after submitting an EOI (it takes about a month from mailing your fingerprints to SG and receiving your CoC back in AU).


Cool, thanks. I am currently based out of Singapore, so I guess the process will be rather straightforward


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Erm not that knowledgeable about it. Here is what I know:
> 
> It costs 800 AUD, you need to fill in an application form online, choose your preferred language and location, upload scans of passport sized photo and passport and pay. NAATI will email you if you pass their assessment (not sure what they assess).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed info mate. But should we need to travel to Aus or can appear from India as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anandmohan said:


> Thanks for the detailed info mate. But should we need to travel to Aus or can appear from India as well?


At the moment the test centres are only in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Someone mentioned that hey invite very few people in first 3 months.Does this mean only 85 pointers(including state 5 points) will get invited?
> Any chance for 80 pointers in first 3 months for 2613
> So the likely first round is on 3rd Aug?
> 
> ...


I doubt if a large number of 80 pointers will line up for NSW/VIC nominations. Based on the 189 stats (20th June and before that), they probably don't have to wait for more than couple of rounds(or only one) to get an invitation under 189 category. So I am hopeful that at least a few of 2613* 75 pointers (ss +5) will get invite from 190 stream early on.

Then again, we have a selection criteria to rank the candidates. So no guarantees simply based on the overall score. 

1) Occupation
2) Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3) English language ability
4) Skilled employment


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Everyone,
Can we use this thread solely for 189 related discussions? Little deviation is ok.. but I guess we are totally getting distracted.

Use appropriate threads guys. Or else for guys who are solely looking for 189 relatives Q&A will have to surf numerous number of pages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Please help me with the questions in EOI. I want to add my dependant spouse only and I have chosen the options in the attached screenshot. 

Please confirm if this is correct or not?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ankur yes you have done it correctly.

btw read above post. Kindly ask your question in appropriate thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Ankur yes you have done it correctly.
> 
> btw read above post. Kindly ask your question in appropriate thread.
> 
> ...


So that means question 1 will need to have yes as an option to add the spouse and then provide the value 1 in TextBox. Question 2 is related to question 1 where I have chosen yes?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> So that means question 1 will need to have yes as an option to add the spouse and then provide the value 1 in TextBox. Question 2 is related to question 1 where I have chosen yes?




Dude post in appropriate thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OlgaUshakova said:


> Of course I understand that, that is why I've wrote about unpredictable situation, but even without that prediction do you really think that it is possible to get the invitation for 261313 with 70 points and date of affect in this July? I have many doubts about that, but I don't know for sure, maybe I'm wrong




I agree with you, i mean to say the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Irrelevant means it will not be considered for points calculation. ACS has deducted 2 years from my wife's experience & 4 years from mine(Btech in Electronics).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, then you need to split it as per your post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Bridging visa will be issued to you the moment you lodge the application and pay the visa fees
> 
> It has nothing to do with what documents you uploaded or whether you have completed the medicals or not
> 
> ...


Scenario 1: What happens in the case where an applicant is already on a Bridging Visa (I.e. applied for student visa but not granted) and then later 189 application has been submitted?

Scenario 2: Student Visa is granted and then the applicant submits a 189 application? What happens in this case? Will they issue a bridging visa immediately?

Both the cases are onshore..


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

jshah said:


> Scenario 1: What happens in the case where an applicant is already on a Bridging Visa (I.e. applied for student visa but not granted) and then later 189 application has been submitted?
> 
> Scenario 2: Student Visa is granted and then the applicant submits a 189 application? What happens in this case? Will they issue a bridging visa immediately?
> 
> Both the cases are onshore..


1. A new bridging visa should be issued alongside any new visa application. So you'll get bridging visa for 189 regardless of what visa you're on. Whether the bridging visa will be valid/active though is not guaranteed and depends on several factors.

2. They will. But the 189 bridging visa will not be valid until the Student visa naturally expires, so you will still have to comply with the student visa conditions. If you cancel the student visa somehow, the 189 bridging visa will not come into effect.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Wat if someone is on student visa and applied 189 and gets invited?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

anandmohan said:


> Thanks for the detailed info mate. But should we need to travel to Aus or can appear from India as well?


Welcome. As @PrettyIsotonic added, CCL certificate is valid for 3 years and as @newbienz said, test centers are all in Australia only in major cities - Perth, Brisbane, Darwin, Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide, Hobart. I found the exams for Malay in Melbourne, Sydney and Perth are the most popular, Hobart is the least.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> 1. A new bridging visa should be issued alongside any new visa application. So you'll get bridging visa for 189 regardless of what visa you're on. Whether the bridging visa will be valid/active though is not guaranteed and depends on several factors.
> 
> 2. They will. But the 189 bridging visa will not be valid until the Student visa naturally expires, so you will still have to comply with the student visa conditions. If you cancel the student visa somehow, the 189 bridging visa will not come into effect.


Thanks for your response Rocktopus, in that case applying for a tourist visa (instead of student visa) would be better right?

The reason why I'm asking is because my 485 TR expires in end of September and I gain 5 additional points for age exactly after a month (end of October, I'll be having 80 points for 261312). Chances are high that I'll get invited on 11th November round but somehow i need another visa to buy some time. 

What would you or the experts recommend?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

jshah said:


> Thanks for your response Rocktopus, in that case applying for a tourist visa (instead of student visa) would be better right?
> 
> The reason why I'm asking is because my 485 TR expires in end of September and I gain 5 additional points for age exactly after a month (end of October, I'll be having 80 points for 261312). Chances are high that I'll get invited on 11th November round but somehow i need another visa to buy some time.
> 
> What would you or the experts recommend?


It really depends what you want to do while you wait, and you need to factor in the chances that you don't get the invite when you expect it given how unreliable skillselect has been.

If you've got savings and resources to keep you going for a few months then tourist visa shouldn't be an issue, but don't forget that you cannot work on a tourist visa. Student visa would allow you to work 20h per week.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Submitted EOI - 189*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI but didn't receive any mail confirmation of submission or any mail in regards to EOI updates/submission. The only mail we have is when we created the skillselect account. Kindly advise if this is a normal scenario or we suppose to get a mail after submission?

With the 75 points, I know I have to wait for a long time to get an invite but hoping to get it in 11-Aug or 11-Sep round. Optimism at its best!  

Regards
Ankur

Points & Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age - 30 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 5 | PTE - 20 | Partner - 5 | Total -75

PTE - 15-05-2018
ACS - 01-08-2018
EOI 189 DOE - 02-08-2018
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jshah said:


> Thanks for your response Rocktopus, in that case applying for a tourist visa (instead of student visa) would be better right?
> 
> The reason why I'm asking is because my 485 TR expires in end of September and I gain 5 additional points for age exactly after a month (end of October, I'll be having 80 points for 261312). Chances are high that I'll get invited on 11th November round but somehow i need another visa to buy some time.
> 
> What would you or the experts recommend?


What is your nationality (sorry I'm on mobile)? 

The reason I ask is, cause say for example a Singaporean applies for a tourist visa to tide them over, and gets a one year multiple entry visa (as is usually the case) - then you're stuck unable to work on your bridging visa for 189 till that tourist visa comes to an end. 

If you had the cash, student visa might be safer, but withdrawing / cancelling your student visa will have to be done carefully (Tony might be best positioned to comment, he highlighted a difference in a post here that is worth being aware of: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nvitations-august-2018-a-17.html#post14591498)


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but didn't receive any mail confirmation of submission or any mail in regards to EOI updates/submission. The only mail we have is when we created the skillselect account. Kindly advise if this is a normal scenario or we suppose to get a mail after submission?
> 
> ...



good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but didn't receive any mail confirmation of submission or any mail in regards to EOI updates/submission. The only mail we have is when we created the skillselect account. Kindly advise if this is a normal scenario or we suppose to get a mail after submission?
> 
> ...


Just login again and check if the EOI is there or not in the system

That’s what’s important and not the confirmation email

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but didn't receive any mail confirmation of submission or any mail in regards to EOI updates/submission. The only mail we have is when we created the skillselect account. Kindly advise if this is a normal scenario or we suppose to get a mail after submission?
> 
> ...


Looking at my email records, I only have an email confirming the creation of my account.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just login again and check if the EOI is there or not in the system
> 
> That’s what’s important and not the confirmation email
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, EOI is there with the correct DOE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Yeah, EOI is there with the correct DOE.


Take a printout of the application and check dates carefully especially if you have several entries

It’s very easy to get the dates wrong

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Take a printout of the application and check dates carefully especially if you have several entries
> 
> It’s very easy to get the dates wrong
> 
> Cheers


Downloaded application, correspondence & points break up files and dates are reflecting correctly. Thanks a lot for sharing your experience, I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your nationality (sorry I'm on mobile)?
> 
> The reason I ask is, cause say for example a Singaporean applies for a tourist visa to tide them over, and gets a one year multiple entry visa (as is usually the case) - then you're stuck unable to work on your bridging visa for 189 till that tourist visa comes to an end.


Do they issue different types of tourist visas? I came over to Australia on one and then applied for a partner visa onshore. I was then issued a bridging visa that came into effect once my tourist visa expired and I have full working rights now. Would it not be the same for a Singaporean?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > What is your nationality (sorry I'm on mobile)?
> ...


The length might differ, which is my point. And yes, there's different types of visitor visas with different conditions for different nationalities. Might be worth checking so you don't get yourself into a quagmire. 

Singaporeans usually get a one year multiple entry, so you might even get your 189 visa before you even get to use your bridging visa for work, if that is possible - and hence not ideal if you just want something to tide you over till you get an ITA for 189.

Edit:
you = jshah


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but didn't receive any mail confirmation of submission or any mail in regards to EOI updates/submission. The only mail we have is when we created the skillselect account. Kindly advise if this is a normal scenario or we suppose to get a mail after submission?
> 
> ...


You don't get any email confirmation for submission. Just check in your skillselect account.
All the best!


----------



## prasantha (Jul 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Take a printout of the application and check dates carefully especially if you have several entries
> 
> It’s very easy to get the dates wrong
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for sharing the valuable insight here. This helps to not have heart breaks while filing.

Regards,
Prasanth


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

By when we can expect result of 11th july round........... by 10th Aug or before that.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, I have added the current processing times of 189 & 190 visa within the sheet for the ease of everyone.
PS. It gets auto updated, every 15 minutes in real time  

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone please provide some tips for RPL? Should I go for professional help, or do it myself...any recommendations will be really helpful

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Guys, I have added the current processing times of 189 & 190 visa within the sheet for the ease of everyone.
> PS. It gets auto updated, every 15 minutes in real time
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Will take a detailed look on laptop. Thanks for sharing 🙂


----------



## Mascool (Jun 27, 2018)

According to ImmiTracker, 2 people got their invitation from NSW today. Finally, a good news!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mascool said:


> According to ImmiTracker, 2 people got their invitation from NSW today. Finally, a good news!


I know of Perth Electrician 65+5 got invited today also

Tony


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> I know of Perth Electrician 65+5 got invited today also
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony - I believe you are affiliated to iscah. Do you have any insight on what to expect for job code electronics 233411 for 190 nsw and 189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

How can we if we have received pre invite from a state. Only by mail or on skillset


----------



## Fathimanaz (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi all. This is my first post. I have submitted EOI with 80 points general accountant. Effective date is 26 th May 2018. My question is that I have submitted single EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) and if I get invited for 190, will my EOI get suspended and no invitation for 189? Because my visa expires in November and I’m looking for 189 as my first option. Please give me a reply!! Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Fathimanaz said:


> Hi all. This is my first post. I have submitted EOI with 80 points general accountant. Effective date is 26 th May 2018. My question is that I have submitted single EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) and if I get invited for 190, will my EOI get suspended and no invitation for 189? Because my visa expires in November and I’m looking for 189 as my first option. Please give me a reply!! Thanks


Yes, the EOI is frozen the moment you are invited to apply under any visa category selected. You will not receive invite for 189, assuming you get invited for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Yes, the EOI is frozen the moment you are invited to apply under any visa category selected. You will not receive invite for 189, assuming you get invited for 190.


The invite you get from the states is in 2 parts
First the pre invite and then the final,invite

The EOI is frozen only when you get the final invite and not the pre invite

Cheers


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> How can we check if we have received pre invite from a state. Only by mail or on skillset


Tony please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Tony please suggest


The preinvite will not be reflected on Skillselect 

You have to watch for the email only

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mascool said:


> According to ImmiTracker, 2 people got their invitation from NSW today. Finally, a good news!


Any idea about their DOE and points?


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The invite you get from the states is in 2 parts
> First the pre invite and then the final,invite
> 
> The EOI is frozen only when you get the final invite and not the pre invite
> ...


May I know what is the difference between pre-invite and final invite?

please dont mind if I am asking layman questions.. I just started my trials... 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nath123Perth said:


> May I know what is the difference between pre-invite and final invite?
> 
> please dont mind if I am asking layman questions.. I just started my trials...
> 
> Thanks


After getting the preinvite, you submit a detailed application to the state supported by the documents for their verification 

If they still like your application then they will send you a final,invite

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

HI Friends,

I have less than 4 months of experience (out of 12.5 years total), the first after college, which is totally non relevant non IT, so I did not mention this in my ACS application for ICT BA, now my question is, should I update my EOI to include it and mark it non relevant, or just leave it out since it may raise the question of not submitting it to ACS in the first place?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

saifsd said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> I have less than 4 months of experience (out of 12.5 years total), the first after college, which is totally non relevant non IT, so I did not mention this in my ACS application for ICT BA, now my question is, should I update my EOI to include it and mark it non relevant, or just leave it out since it may raise the question of not submitting it to ACS in the first place?


stick to what ACS report says. if ACS removes your 4 months of experience, mark it as irrelevant in EoI.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> stick to what ACS report says. if ACS removes your 4 months of experience, mark it as irrelevant in EoI.


Thanks, but that is not my question. Sorry, let me explain again...

..I did not mention this under 4 months of employment to ACS either, hence I did not put it in my EOI when I filed it in May, should I update my EOI to include this or leave as is...?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Thanks, but that is not my question. Sorry, let me explain again...
> 
> ..I did not mention this under 4 months of employment to ACS either, hence I did not put it in my EOI when I filed it in May, should I update my EOI to include this or leave as is...?



if it is not reported to ACS, their assessment report will not have this...so better not to include this in EoI.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

A very basic doubt. DoHA does say that the invites will be given out on the 11th day of every month starting from August. But 11th August is a Sunday. Does it mean it will be the 11th business day which means invites will be sent out on 15th August?

Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> A very basic doubt. DoHA does say that the invites will be given out on the 11th day of every month starting from August. But 11th August is a Sunday. Does it mean it will be the 11th business day which means invites will be sent out on 15th August?
> 
> Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


Going by the words on skillselect, it should be the 11th of the month by the calendar. Since the process of invites is completely automatic, weekday or weekend should not matter...but we are all speculating, time will solve the matter. Good luck.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
Can any one help me with the below queries please?? I have 80 points for 189, ANZSCO 261313 and 85 for 190(NSW & VIC). 

1. Once I receive the invite(say 189 invite), what are the next steps to be followed??

2. Medicals procedure

3. If I make visa fee payment using credit card, the name on my credit card is Nikhil Manohar S, while the name on the official documents like Passport, Salary Slip etc is Nikhil Manohar Shetty(so EoI is submitted with this name). So is it mandatory that the name on the card with which we make the payment should exactly match the name specified in EoI?? Sorry if this question sounds stupid.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

saifsd said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > A very basic doubt. DoHA does say that the invites will be given out on the 11th day of every month starting from August. But 11th August is a Sunday. Does it mean it will be the 11th business day which means invites will be sent out on 15th August?
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. So its just wait and watch 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Can any one help me with the below queries please?? I have 80 points for 189, ANZSCO 261313 and 85 for 190(NSW & VIC).
> 
> 1. Once I receive the invite(say 189 invite), what are the next steps to be followed??
> ...


1. Submit the application, upload the documents and pay the visa fees

2. Either you can complete the medicals before you submit the application, or wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID and then get them done 

3. The DHA is not bothered who is paying the fees . As long as they get paid, that’s all that they care about
Make sure you have sufficient limit in the card to make the payment in 1 stroke

Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have posted a question in another thread regarding India PCC. Can anyone respond to it?

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105110-indian-police-clearance-certificate-256.html#post14598280

I just want to know if anyone applied for India PCC to CGI Chicago by mail ?


----------



## sammylee (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please I need some advise/clarifications:

- To claim points for onshore work experience (189/190), are you allowed to combine months to make one year (12 months in total) from different organisations over a period of time?
- This is my situation:
1 - I started my skilled employment here with a two months contract with a recruitment agency from Oct 2017 to Nov 2017 (barely over two months). I was assigned to a client as an engineer in my Anzo 263312.
- I then moved to a full time job in the same anzo immediately after the contract expired with another company. Unfortunately the job did not go too well, So I eventually left just 1 week before my 3 months probationary period.
- Making almost 5 months of skilled work directly in my field between Oct 2016 to Late Feb 2017.

- Meanwhile, I was doing professional year and later commenced my compulsory internship after my last skilled job. Things dint go to well and I ended up not receiving my invitation at 60 points Non-Prota before the end of the financial year 30th June 2017 because the occupation had met its quota (2633).
- I eventually had to fall on student visa to extend my stay and boost my scores to 70 points.
- Currently on my student visa I commenced part time work with my current employer Beginning April 2018 (where I did my PY internship) at 20 hours per week. I have been there for over 4 months now. My question is, in the next 3 months I will have been there for 7 months making my total skilled onshore experience 12 months in Australia. 
- Can I combine this 2/3 skilled experience together to make 12 months onshore experience even though there is about 1 year gap between them?
- I already have a skill assessment from Engineers Australia for 263312 - Telecoms Network Engineer (using masters and overseas work experience), so I guess I will just need to assess the onshore experience if acceptable?

2 -Can the recruitment agency write a reference letter for me detailing my experience as I was not with the assigned company directly so I have no official document from them. The recruitment agency is a reputable one especially in the ICT sector. 
- All payslips and TAX are available for all companies worked.

- Please senior members (Tony) please throw some light on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> At the moment the test centres are only in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, mate.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Submit the application, upload the documents and pay the visa fees
> 
> 2. Either you can complete the medicals before you submit the application, or wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID and then get them done
> 
> ...


Thank you so much NewBienz. Few additional queries, kindly help me with the same please.

1. I was in UK on deputation from 2007 till 2011, I do have all the UK payslips, UK tax certificates along with the corresponding Indian payslips for this period. But I cannot get bank statement from the UK bank as I am in India now. Also, during this period my Indian salary was credited to UK bank account itself. So it is mandatory to get bank statement, even though I have all the necessary payslips and tax certificates to prove my employment??

2. Also, I have Indian IT returns only from 2012 onwards, but I do have Form16 for all the years ACS has assessed positive(i,e, from 2009), so is it ok if I upload form16 for all the years but IT return only from 2012??


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys 11 july rounds result are up

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx


1000 invitations
Only 180 went to pro rata

For other engineering professional only 7, 

Hopefully they lift it up in coming rounds

However celing unchanged for 2018-19 so thats atleast a good news


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your response Rocktopus, in that case applying for a tourist visa (instead of student visa) would be better right?
> ...


Yes you're correct student visa would be a safe option, thanks for your response.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your nationality (sorry I'm on mobile)?
> 
> The reason I ask is, cause say for example a Singaporean applies for a tourist visa to tide them over, and gets a one year multiple entry visa (as is usually the case) - then you're stuck unable to work on your bridging visa for 189 till that tourist visa comes to an end.
> 
> If you had the cash, student visa might be safer, but withdrawing / cancelling your student visa will have to be done carefully (Tony might be best positioned to comment, he highlighted a difference in a post here that is worth being aware of: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nvitations-august-2018-a-17.html#post14591498)


Thanks for the valuable info, it really helps 🙂


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Does it mean in the coming round (11th August) they'll invite 2000 applicants?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

jshah said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> ...



I personally dont think so

I they were to invite 2000, they would have had 2000 in july as well or may be a second round in july to make it 2000

But lets hope for the best


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Where did you see 180 to pro rata mate?

I am happy 2335xx got enough invitations to move 75 from April to June.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

OMG..!! Only 3 people invited from Electronics Engineers (233411)..!! Situation turning out to be worse... so thats just 3% of the normal invitations per month... Will this change? Any idea?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kerberos said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> ...



Just calculate the numbers in occupstion ceiling and add pro rata occupations


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Only 3 for Electronics Engineers mate..!!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Just calculate the numbers in occupstion ceiling and add pro rata occupations


Thanks, I was looking at the results page. 180 means 18%, lower than the 20% Tony predicted. Only 17 to 233512 which means only 75 and above get a chance. Need at least 30 to touch the 70 pointers...


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Thanks, I was looking at the results page. 180 means 18%, lower than the 20% Tony predicted. Only 17 to 233512 which means only 75 and above get a chance. Need at least 30 to touch the 70 pointers...




Can anyone calculate for the number of invitations for 261312 Developer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

1000 invitations
Only 180 went to pro rata

For other engineering professional only 7, 

Hopefully they lift it up in coming rounds

However celing unchanged for 2018-19 so thats atleast a good news[/quote]


Hi,

Thanks for your information..
How can we check the details of each occupation invited list like numbers Only 180 went to pro rata
I forgot the link in home offairs site...can you please share me


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Thanks, I was looking at the results page. 180 means 18%, lower than the 20% Tony predicted. Only 17 to 233512 which means only 75 and above get a chance. Need at least 30 to touch the 70 pointers...


It's not even 18%. the invitations sent were 17 for entire month of July , not for fortnight. So technically it's 9% of the total ceiling.

Million dollar question is would they continue to strict the no. at 17 in coming rounds?

Or would there be an increase to at least 36 per round (month) so as to keep the cap at 20%.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

budhwar said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I was looking at the results page. 180 means 18%, lower than the 20% Tony predicted. Only 17 to 233512 which means only 75 and above get a chance. Need at least 30 to touch the 70 pointers...
> ...


69, no need for calculation, gov posts it along with the official result.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I totally understand that DHA needs to diversify there invitations and limit prorata. But currently they r capping it at 9% of actual celing. That's crazy when the round had 1000 invites.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

With this trend, at 17 invites per month, for 2335XX, the 75 pointers movement is going to be 10-12 days per round. So every round the backlog would increase further by 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how many accountants were invited???


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

36 accountants and 13 auditors were invited!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Total round of 1000
180 to prorata
820 to non prorata

Is this the flavour of new FY?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

how many were invited for 2613* category?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> how many were invited for 2613* category?


69 See here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

jshah said:


> Thanks for your response Rocktopus, in that case applying for a tourist visa (instead of student visa) would be better right?
> 
> The reason why I'm asking is because my 485 TR expires in end of September and I gain 5 additional points for age exactly after a month (end of October, I'll be having 80 points for 261312). Chances are high that I'll get invited on 11th November round but somehow i need another visa to buy some time.
> 
> What would you or the experts recommend?


u should not apply for visitor visa because if you get no further stay condition, which happened very often for the visitor visa, you will not get bridging visa and must depart aus once it is expired.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> 69 See here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3


thank you


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Yeah this is what they sent me the next day after paying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the complete information.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just I saw an email from skilselect on my birthday (as per records)

My points reduced to 65 and date of effect changed to 3rd August:

I couldn’t see any chances of invite this fy.

Only Pte can save me. 

Newbeinz/ tony : my friend, as per iscah estimation for 189 is showing 6m. Will they going to change this estimate based of official skill select round results? Pls advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Just I saw an email from skilselect on my birthday (as per records)
> 
> My points reduced to 65 and date of effect changed to 3rd August:
> 
> ...


How close are your PTE scores to getting "Superior English"? If you are already in the 70s for all sections, it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Till what date 70 pointers of non-pro are invited. Can anyone share the input on this.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

With 1000 invites out for July... Will August be close to 2000 or remain at 1000 levels?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> With 1000 invites out for July... Will August be close to 2000 or remain at 1000 levels?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It will be 5000.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> With 1000 invites out for July... Will August be close to 2000 or remain at 1000 levels?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


No one knows just yet. Most probably it's gonna be 1000 hereafter, but I guess 1000 is still better than 600, only issue is it's not gonna be such a big advantage to pro-rated occupations.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> No one knows just yet. Most probably it's gonna be 1000 hereafter, but I guess 1000 is still better than 600, only issue is it's not gonna be such a big advantage to pro-rated occupations.


Forget the "big advantage" bro.. They are hammering pro-ratas..!!


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Experts

What will be estimate for 65 pointer non-pro. Will iscah update it's estimate as per the official


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> What will be estimate for 65 pointer non-pro. Will iscah update it's estimate as per the official


ISCAH will update the estimate over the weekend as per their Facebook page. However, nothing will be clear until the August 11 round happens..!!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> No one knows just yet. Most probably it's gonna be 1000 hereafter, but I guess 1000 is still better than 600, only issue is it's not gonna be such a big advantage to pro-rated occupations.


True...but there is a sense that non pro ratas will get cleared very soon if they continue to invite with this trend. Eventually , pro ratas will start gaining momentum if they agree to maintain the 1000 invites ceiling

Am I right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> It will be 5000.


Lol... That's very optimistic of you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

LimpBizkit said:


> How close are your PTE scores to getting "Superior English"? If you are already in the 70s for all sections, it's worth giving it a try.




Last three attempts all are 79 plus except reading


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Any electrical engineer with 65 pointer got invite, if so what is date or effect.

I saw Immitracker- only very few updated 

as per skillselect they invited 48 out of 1000 application.

Pls reply if any !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Any electrical engineer with 65 pointer got invite, if so what is date or effect.
> 
> I saw Immitracker- only very few updated
> 
> ...


The cut off for 189 invitations was 70 for July 11 round. So no occupations were invited with 65 points. The minimum was 70 for the non pro rata occupations.!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


So for 26111 stream (ICT BA) the cut off is increased to 80!!! When I applied with 75 points I thought I would get an early invite  but realisation sunk in gradually 
Hopeful for the August round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> The cut off for 189 invitations was 70 for July 11 round. So no occupations were invited with 65 points. The minimum was 70 for the non pro rata occupations.!


Pro-rata occupations seem so elusive


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Till what date 70 pointers of non-pro are invited. Can anyone share the input on this.




Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	70 06/03/2018 11:33 AM


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Dillu85 said:


> LimpBizkit said:
> 
> 
> > How close are your PTE scores to getting "Superior English"? If you are already in the 70s for all sections, it's worth giving it a try.
> ...


You are really close!! 

You can do it! 

Have you been following the PTE thread on this forum?


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

What is the EOI effective date and cutoff expected for non-pro rata occupations for the August round? Will they clear of 70 or above candidates for the next 4 months or reduce the cutoff to 65?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

No date movement for 2613. Man my expectation was so far off. I thought i would see atleast 1 month movement. Damn, like a hammer (Thor) hit my head.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> What is the EOI effective date and cutoff expected for non-pro rata occupations for the August round? Will they clear of 70 or above candidates for the next 4 months or reduce the cutoff to 65?



No one can answer that question mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Any electrical engineer with 65 pointer got invite, if so what is date or effect.
> 
> I saw Immitracker- only very few updated
> 
> ...


its now a lot of applicants, hence rarity of data...


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

ANZSCO 2613* quota is around 6000. Invitation in current round 69. 
Are you f**in kidding me 69*12= 828 invitations in a year. At max 2000-3000 invitations gonna go out in 2018-2019 as per last year’s trend.
What the hell is going on guys? Can anyone explain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

budhwar said:


> ANZSCO 2613* quota is around 6000. Invitation in current round 69.
> Are you f**in kidding me 69*12= 828 invitations in a year. At max 2000-3000 invitations gonna go out in 2018-2019 as per last year’s trend.
> What the hell is going on guys? Can anyone explain?
> 
> ...


Welcome to post Trump Immigration realities

Just like BC and AD , immigration policies will always be divided as PT and AT (Pre Trump and After Trump)

Cheers


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Last three attempts all are 79 plus except reading
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, do yourself a big favor, go get the PTE Superior, you are almost there, it's really possible for you, don't give up now.

Watch some videos and purchase some mock tests that might help.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

budhwar said:


> ANZSCO 2613* quota is around 6000. Invitation in current round 69.
> Are you f**in kidding me 69*12= 828 invitations in a year. At max 2000-3000 invitations gonna go out in 2018-2019 as per last year’s trend.
> What the hell is going on guys? Can anyone explain?
> 
> ...


Relax. There was a non pro rata bias for last round... which I don't think will last for long.

If it does, then there is no option for us 2613** guys other than increasing our points to 80.

Sadly, I can't do that till December 2019. If you can, then go ahead and do it. All the best!


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

There are very few updates from construction manager (133111)!!!!...

Is there any one who can guide me...any senior or who is waiting for invite...I am waiting with 70 points from March 23 2018...


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

Is there any chance for me in upcoming round as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August 2018.


189 

D.O.E 28/07/2018

75 points Non Pro Rata

190 NSW

75+5 points. Non Pro rata.

Awaiting for your kind replies Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Is there any chance for me in upcoming round as my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August 2018.
> 
> ...


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

LimpBizkit said:


> Dude, do yourself a big favor, go get the PTE Superior, you are almost there, it's really possible for you, don't give up now.
> 
> Watch some videos and purchase some mock tests that might help.


pls suggest which mocks are better, i already did mock from ptepractice. Test C i got all 90 even .. but i dont know why i couldnt make it in mains..


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

The ratio of pro rata to non pro-rata invites for June's last round was *180:120*

While for July 11th round it changed to *180:820*

DoHA recently said that the number of invites will be increased accordingly (hopefully to 2000) and will continue to maintain the "same split as previous (..*?*..)"

Now.. 

If they meant "previous year", then pro ratas will get at least 1200 invites

If they meant "previous round", then pro ratas will get only 360 invites.


Mystery Intensifies


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I see that now 70 pointers are also invited as per last invitation in July month. Please suggest what are the chances of my invitation (as per my below break-up) -

ANZSCO: 261312
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, VIC)
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Experience: 10
English - 10
Partner - 5
EOI DOE: 4th Jun 2018

Please suggest!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I see that now 70 pointers are also invited as per last invitation in July month. Please suggest what are the chances of my invitation (as per my below break-up) -
> 
> ...


70 pointers were only NON pro rata as far as I could see

You are Pro rata

Cheers


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> pls suggest which mocks are better, i already did mock from ptepractice. Test C i got all 90 even .. but i dont know why i couldnt make it in mains..


I actually got the ones that from Pearson itself. There's one that has 3 mock tests. Because I thought they could be using the same marking mechanism that they use to mark real papers.

Head to the *PTE thread* they discuss all this.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I see that now 70 pointers are also invited as per last invitation in July month. Please suggest what are the chances of my invitation (as per my below break-up) -
> 
> ...


They were all non-pro rata applicants, they've not touched the 70 pointers in this occupation yet, the last one to get an invitation was a still a 75 pointer, who submitted on 11th April.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

I am unable to digest this split 
300 round (180 pro rata - 120 non pro rata)
1000 round (180 pro rata- 820 non pro rata) 

I am nt against non pro rata and will agree to justification which says that non pro rata are in more demand but i just cant digest this split.. complex mathematical concepts of the person whose splitting this split..

And then they issue statement saying split will remain same like previous 


Even if analogy of 300 is followed it should be 600 pro rata - 400 non pro rata for 1000 round 

Anyways 11 august will make it clear wht they are focussing 

Good luck to all


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*Missed by less than an hour*

So, for 2613* Software 75 points invitation for 11 July rounds stopped at 11/04/2018 6:05 PM.

Missed by 45 mins  .

Let's hope :fingerscrossed: 2613* 80 pointer do not mess up the 11 Aug party.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> So, for 2613* Software 75 points invitation for 11 July rounds stopped at 11/04/2018 6:05 PM.
> 
> Missed by 45 mins  .
> 
> Let's hope :fingerscrossed: 2613* 80 pointer do not mess up the 11 Aug party.


We will change the description of 1 hour in the quote

“If you want to know the value of one year, just ask a student who failed a course. 

If you want to know the value of one month, ask a mother who gave birth to a premature baby. 

If you want to know the value of one hour, ask the lovers waiting to meet. 

If you want to know the value of one minute, ask the person who just missed the bus. 

If you want to know the value of one second, ask the person who just escaped death in a car accident. 

And if you want to know the value of one-hundredth of a second, ask the athlete who won a silver medal in the Olympics.”


Cheers


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello , 

Can anyone give me the information as to where can i find the total number of invites that were offered last financial year under each anzco code ? 

Where can i find the information ? 

Can anyone help please ? 

Thanks


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

If one gets a 189 invite then what documents are required to be sent and how is work experience assessed in case of engineering disciplines for which education qualification is completed by Engineers Australia?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone give me the information as to where can i find the total number of invites that were offered last financial year under each anzco code ?
> 
> ...


You probably wasting your time in trying to compare with last year. What mattes is this year, there is no way to make any clear predication with last year data. Only thign matters is current year and some estiamtes of the queue length from Myimm. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

I see many hooked onto last year previous year pattens, none will get you anywhere close to reality. Current trend is blindly invite only high pointers it is as simple as that. min 75+ for pro rata, min 70 for rest.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ABCD1 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can anyone give me the information as to where can i find the total number of invites that were offered last financial year under each anzco code ?
> 
> ...


Here are the figures for 2017-18:

ANZSCO Occupation Invited/Ceiling
1331	Construction Managers	47/5400
1332	Engineering Managers	14/1155
1341	Child Care Centre Managers	9/1000
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	11/1374
2211	Accountants*	2858/4785
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers*	998/1327
2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	42/1000
2245	Land Economists and Valuers	15/1000
2312	Marine Transport Professionals **	2/1000
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	135/1474
2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	32/1000
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	191/1000
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	445/3296
2333	Electrical Engineers	229/1042
2334	Electronics Engineers*	501/1000
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers*	1195/2178
2339	Other Engineering Professionals*	642/1000
2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	82/1000
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	52/1487
2347	Veterinarians	33/1000
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	19/1000
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	64/2639
2414	Secondary School Teachers	206/7910
2415	Special Education Teachers	8/1000
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	29/1113
2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	12/1000
2519	Other Health Diagnostic and Promotion Professionals	1/1000
2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	10/1000
2524	Occupational Therapists	34/1109
2525	Physiotherapists	51/1464
2526	Podiatrists	6/1000
2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	28/1000
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers	171/3495
2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	28/1000
2534	Psychiatrists	12/1000
2535	Surgeons	11/1000
2539	Other Medical Practitioners	315/1000
2541	Midwives	10/1090
2544	Registered Nurses	838/16741
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1180/1574
2621	Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists	306/2391
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	3629/6202
2631	Computer Network Professionals*	763/1318
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	386/1000
2711	Barristers	1/1000
2713	Solicitors	95/4161
2723	Psychologists	27/1750
2725	Social Workers	126/1562
3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	31/1000
3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	27/1000
3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	12/1000
3211	Automotive Electricians	0/1000
3212	Motor Mechanics	51/5980
3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1/1000
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	16/4426
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	19/5330
3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	0/1000
3241	Panelbeaters	1/1344
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	10/1271
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	19/6968
3322	Painting Trades Workers	5/2780
3331	Glaziers	1/1000
3332	Plasterers	4/2103
3334	Wall and Floor Tilers	0/1407
3341	Plumbers	6/5507
3411	Electricians	36/9354
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	4/1427
3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	0/1000
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	25/1878
3513	Chefs	66/2675
3941	Cabinetmakers	2/1905
3991	Boat Builders and Shipwrights	0/1000


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

How many invitations we can expect for software engineer category this 11th aug round. 

cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many invitations we can expect for software engineer category this 11th aug round.
> 
> cheers


seem like they invited: 69 last round.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> seem like they invited: 69 last round.


I think it'll remain the same, with 5 or 6 days movement at a time.

If non-pro dries out maybe they'll increase. Oh well! Who knows LOL! :rolleyes2:


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many invitations we can expect for software engineer category this 11th aug round.
> 
> cheers


Hoping minimum same as last round 69, could increase provided there are less non pro rata. I also on the conspricy therory that should there be many 75+ lets say like 200 for just 2613, they will accomidate all of them. While everyone assumes it is based on numbers, I am off the belief that it is more of who meets their set high bar, and same the same for rest of the pro rata set high bar. 

There can be 2 way, if there are not many 75+ then that means they start inviting 70+ and they might balance this out but giving more number to other codes that meet the the high bar.

On the contrary what if you get 500 75+ by Aug 11 for 2613, well they will just raise the bar to 80 to be new high bar, which has already happend in codes like Accountant.

Feel free to disagree with all my theory  No harm


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Hoping minimum same as last round 69, could increase provided there are less non pro rata. I also on the conspricy therory that should there be many 75+ lets say like 200 for just 2613, they will accomidate all of them. While everyone assumes it is based on numbers, I am off the belief that it is more of who meets their set high bar, and same the same for rest of the pro rata set high bar.
> 
> There can be 2 way, if there are not many 75+ then that means they start inviting 70+ and they might balance this out but giving more number to other codes that meet the the high bar.
> 
> ...


Accountants and Auditors have 80 cut off because of the limitations in rule to invite them. Please look at there numbers. There is some rule which limits the numbers of accountants to be invited. 

And btw they dont look at the number of people at a particular score and then decide the cutoff. 

They invite the number of people they have to invite thats all . Weather they are 80 pointer, 75 pointer or 70 pointers that is irrelevant for them. They decide the numbers and just invite from the merit queue.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm expecting 310....






acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many invitations we can expect for software engineer category this 11th aug round.
> 
> cheers


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> You probably wasting your time in trying to compare with last year. What mattes is this year, there is no way to make any clear predication with last year data. Only thign matters is current year and some estiamtes of the queue length from Myimm.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3
> 
> I see many hooked onto last year previous year pattens, none will get you anywhere close to reality. Current trend is blindly invite only high pointers it is as simple as that. min 75+ for pro rata, min 70 for rest.


i know there is no way to predict anything . 

But i think comparing year on year makes more sense than comparing round by round. 

For e.g if they have invited 3500 software engineers last year then even if there is a lot of variation the number can not fall below a certain point. It can not be that they invited 3000 people last year in a code and this year they invite merely 500. So you do get a rough idea about the priority of DOHA as to what importance is given to each occupation. 

To be frank this trend can not continue for long actually. don't forget that pro rata jobs are the most well paying jobs which fetches the government maximum taxes. all the discussions in Australian parliament in favour of immigration has been only because of the argument that they increase the GDP at-least by 1% annually. So it is very clear that Australian government is also concerned about the monetary benefit which immigrants bring with them. To support there purpose they HAVE to invite Pro rata codes anyhow. holistically the year on year number can not vary drastically till the time official ceilings are almost the same. Pro rata jobs brings maximum money to there economy there is no secret in that. 

If 80-85% invites are given to non pro rata all through the year ( plumbers , electricians , site managers , and other job codes ) the whole purpose of immigration that is to bring economic prosperity will get defeated. So the split has to change there is no doubt about it . The only question or argument can be when will they do it . That is something no one can tell right now. 

Anyways , my personal opinion again. :juggle:


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

While updating the EOI, ACS date should be the one when we get Result or the one when we submit for assessment?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes u r right @ABCD 
Enough of pro rata restriction from last 8 months...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> While updating the EOI, ACS date should be the one when we get Result or the one when we submit for assessment?


The one printed on your assessment letter

Cheers


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Newbienz and Akbar! Thanks for your reply guys.
> ...


Sure. Thanks.
263111 is still there in the occupation list? And do you think 75 points for 190 is enough to get invited?
I am waiting for 189 with 70 pts since 24th nov t


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Sure. Thanks.
> 263111 is still there in the occupation list? And do you think 75 points for 190 is enough to get invited?
> I am waiting for 189 with 70 pts since 24th nov t


Slim chances !! 

No none knows. You might get a positive or a negative response but it's all assumptions.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Today only I have seen the July 11 results, best of luck for the non-pro guys. We pro rata guys are out of the game for this year without 80 points or more. I don't understand the logic behind this kind calculation of 820 180 split when the occupation under 180 is so competitive. In my opinion, at least they could have given 600 400 split. Really made every pro rata guys hopeless.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ABCD1 said:


> If 80-85% invites are given to non pro rata all through the year ( plumbers , electricians , site managers , and other job codes ) the whole purpose of immigration that is to bring economic prosperity will get defeated. So the split has to change there is no doubt about it.


That is not the only purpose of immigration. The Australian Government is also trying to fill skill gaps in the country. They desperately need teachers as not enough Australians choose that path. The same goes for doctors and nurses. Have you looked at their occupation ceilings?

Imagine what would happen if they only invited accountants and IT professionals. Who would take care of them when they get sick and need to go to hospital if there is a shortage of doctors and nurses? Who would teach their children if schools can't find teachers to hire? Who would build their houses or fix their leaking bathroom if they don't have trades people? How will all those IT specialists do their job if there is no electricity to power their computers because the grid has been disrupted and there are no electricians to fix the problem? In reality, the occupations you are dismissing are crucial to keep the country going. And anyway, many non pro-rata occupations are high earners, like surgeons, Civil Engineers and many others. Why shouldn't they be invited?

There is one point where I agree with you though. They can't keep inviting 80-85% non pro-ratas for long simply because they would run out of EOIs. At that rate they would invite all 70 and 65 pointers by the end of this year. Maybe that's precisely what they want to do. After that they would need to invite more pro-ratas to keep the program going. 

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> That is not the only purpose of immigration. The Australian Government is also trying to fill skill gaps in the country. They desperately need teachers as not enough Australians choose that path. The same goes for doctors and nurses. Have you looked at their occupation ceilings?
> 
> Imagine what would happen if they only invited accountants and IT professionals. Who would take care of them when they get sick and need to go to hospital if there is a shortage of doctors and nurses? Who would teach their children if schools can't find teachers to hire? Who would build their houses or fix their leaking bathroom if they don't have trades people? How will all those IT specialists do their job if there is no electricity to power their computers because the grid has been disrupted and there are no electricians to fix the problem? In reality, the occupations you are dismissing are crucial to keep the country going. And anyway, many non pro-rata occupations are high earners, like surgeons, Civil Engineers and many others. Why shouldn't they be invited?
> 
> ...




I also would agree with you.

The only reason that they are called pro-rata is that there are many applicants for those occupations. So to keep those available throughout the year they invite a percentage of their ceiling value and it's not because only those occupations bring "Economic Prosperity". They have included those occupations because they are important to the country.

I have seen in a previous reply by a member that pro-rata applicants are more technically(or professionally) competent and also more capable in English language.

Just go and see all the occupations listed and see how many of these non pro-rata occupations are there which are normally highly regarded in a country (i.e Surgeons, Civil/Electrical/Telecomm Engineers).

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3

I'm not against the idea that pro-rata should be given a higher percentage(60%-40% is a fair ratio) but the basis of the argument should be understood clearly.

Only hope is they would invite more that 1000 per month so that the percentages would matter less. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Was not able to find the code 263311 in new occupation list for 18-19 but 2633 was there , does that mean 2633 apply for 263311.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> ABCD1 said:
> 
> 
> > If 80-85% invites are given to non pro rata all through the year ( plumbers , electricians , site managers , and other job codes ) the whole purpose of immigration that is to bring economic prosperity will get defeated. So the split has to change there is no doubt about it.
> ...


Damn well said. 

I'm so glad Australia doesn't have that same white collar blue collar divide that imho Singapore has (basically we look down on blue collar jobs and value them less, it's disgusting).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> That is not the only purpose of immigration. The Australian Government is also trying to fill skill gaps in the country. They desperately need teachers as not enough Australians choose that path. The same goes for doctors and nurses. Have you looked at their occupation ceilings?
> 
> Imagine what would happen if they only invited accountants and IT professionals. Who would take care of them when they get sick and need to go to hospital if there is a shortage of doctors and nurses? Who would teach their children if schools can't find teachers to hire? Who would build their houses or fix their leaking bathroom if they don't have trades people? How will all those IT specialists do their job if there is no electricity to power their computers because the grid has been disrupted and there are no electricians to fix the problem? In reality, the occupations you are dismissing are crucial to keep the country going. And anyway, many non pro-rata occupations are high earners, like surgeons, Civil Engineers and many others. Why shouldn't they be invited?
> 
> ...


The other side of the coin is that without taxes where will the government run hospitals and schools
It’s the high salaried people who pay the maximum taxes which enables the government to finance the schools and hospitals 


So there has to be a careful balance between the 2

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Was not able to find the code 263311 in new occupation list for 18-19 but 2633 was there , does that mean 2633 apply for 263311.


It is there 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Was not able to find the code 263311 in new occupation list for 18-19 but 2633 was there , does that mean 2633 apply for 263311.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

ABCD1 said:


> i know there is no way to predict anything .
> 
> But i think comparing year on year makes more sense than comparing round by round.
> 
> ...


With this logic, why do they even waste invites to non pro rate? if it is all about money as you stated.

I am sure it is way bigger than that, or maybe they just need to fill certain jobs. That explain the ceiling for each occupation.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> The other side of the coin is that without taxes where will the government run hospitals and schools
> It’s the high salaried people who pay the maximum taxes which enables the government to finance the schools and hospitals
> 
> 
> ...


You make it sound as if non pro-rata occupations do not pay taxes. Surgeons are some of the highest earners in many countries and the same can be said of Civil and Electrical Engineers. Besides, have you seen the rates that trades people charge in this country? Many of them earn well above $120k, which is not a small amount.

I agree that there has to be a balance but I don't think that people should be invited just based on their earning capacity.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The other side of the coin is that without taxes where will the government run hospitals and schools
> It’s the high salaried people who pay the maximum taxes which enables the government to finance the schools and hospitals
> 
> 
> ...


Your assumption is based that for every IT professional out there (for example) there is only 1 carpenter? Granted that the pro rata occupations pay more money but there are less number of opportunities for pro rata than non pro rate.

So the way I look at it, if there is an accountant who is paying x amount of money in tax there are 10 if not more trade skilled individuals who are paying in total 2x amount of money.

Thus, higher salary does not always mean a higher tax for the government if you don't take the number of tax payers into account.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MarshallTank said:


> Your assumption is based that for every IT professional out there (for example) there is only 1 carpenter? Granted that the pro rata occupations pay more money but there are less number of opportunities for pro rata than non pro rate.
> 
> So the way I look at it, if there is an accountant who is paying x amount of money in tax there are 10 if not more trade skilled individuals who are paying in total 2x amount of money.
> 
> Thus, higher salary does not always mean a higher tax for the government if you don't take the number of tax payers into account.


You are again missing the point

A 200k earning accountant does not pay only 4 times tax as that of a 50k earning Carpenter
He pays 8 times the tax
Moreover higher paying jobs create a lot more jobs opportunities for others also

Don’t want to get into a match with you
If you feel that Carpenters pay more taxes, you must be correct 

Cheers


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

*Calm before the Storm*

Pro ratas, non-pro ratas, all calm down! We are in this together guys! Understandable that the DHA is making everyone anxious. Hope everyone pro rata or not gets an invite! :clap2:

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

True @newb ...

Let the shower of 3000 invite with 50-50 fall upon every eoi on 11 august


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,
Can anyone advise me how to sit for NAATI exam? Do we have exam centers in all countries?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

When can we expect 65 pointers to be invited ?

Anzco 233311

DOE 13th Dec 2017


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

imriz said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise me how to sit for NAATI exam? Do we have exam centers in all countries?



exam centers are only in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise me how to sit for NAATI exam? Do we have exam centers in all countries?


There is an active NAATI thread which has all the information you may need

Currently the test centres are only in Australia and are booked ahead for several months

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Here you go @imriz
https://www.naati.com.au/resources/faq/ccl-faqs/


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When can we expect 65 pointers to be invited ?
> 
> Anzco 233311
> 
> DOE 13th Dec 2017


Well 20 July round was able to move the cutoff of 70 pointers non-pro rata about 3 months (from Dec 17 to Mar 18). If this trend continues, then we can do math to calculate how long it's gonna take to clear up those 70 pointers and start with 65 pointers.

We also know that 65 pointers non-pro rata have been waiting since Sep 2017 yet we don't really have an idea how many people are waiting since then until your DOE. Once they start inviting people with 65 people, we can get better idea on this (i.e. how many days the cutoff move).

Again, that is based on the assumption of 1000 invitations per round continues.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> MarshallTank said:
> 
> 
> > Your assumption is based that for every IT professional out there (for example) there is only 1 carpenter? Granted that the pro rata occupations pay more money but there are less number of opportunities for pro rata than non pro rate.
> ...


So correct newbienz.


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > The other side of the coin is that without taxes where will the government run hospitals and schools
> ...


Well surgens and professions in medical field like doctors are really somethimg which a very localized issues. Medical field is such that the doctors have to be very much aware about the local conditions. In medical science the name of the medicines are different at different parts of the world. Even though the the chemical compund might be the same. Medical sciences is such a field which is governed by strict and stringent local laws in different countries hence is is not so easy to immediately move to a new place and practice surgery. Also in many countries you have to pass various medical tests to practice medical sciences in that country. These limitations are not with the other jobs. Once you are an established surgeon not many people would like to change countries. Since the repo building would have to be done from the beginning and in a field like medical sciences most of the game is about what repo you share. 
There are loads of such issues which i can't even write about. 

I am again saying these are just my opinion and in the end nothing is going to change what doha had in mind 🙂


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Damn well said.
> 
> I'm so glad Australia doesn't have that same white collar blue collar divide that imho Singapore has (basically we look down on blue collar jobs and value them less, it's disgusting).


100% agree with you. I've seen it first hand. Cheers!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi can anyone please calrify, 
I hv 2 eois in system for 189 and 190
Can i apply separate eoi for 489 (regional) 

And what are the rules and regulations of 489 , is it direct pr just like 190 or something else ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi can anyone please calrify,
> I hv 2 eois in system for 189 and 190
> Can i apply separate eoi for 489 (regional)
> 
> ...



You can create a separate EOI, yes. 

489 is a TR visa (temporary, provisional) - and if you meet certain conditions you can then apply for a PR visa such as 887.

See here for an elaborated answer (I'm not sure if it is completely up to date, but to give you the gist)

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-nominated-sponsored-provisional-subclass-489.php


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks PI


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Am really surprised to see posts that speaks prorata being useful and no prorata being not useful for the country etc. we all should join hands rather than thinking why this share is made and injustice, last many months I am closely following but no / few nonprorata are saying or crying when the share will reverse. Let’s help if possible to each other’s and meet at our destiny. 

Special thanks to admins, newbeinz (his tax analysis), tony, many others who answer and increase the positive spirit of our struggle.

It’s obvious that we choose a stream in engineering not that we should not or not capable of going to other countries. 

This forum should always generate positive vibes and yes, we cannot escape from reality but let’s not discriminate.

Extremely sorry as I have no intention to hurt anyone, just shared. If any issues, I will delete the post also. 

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi can anyone please calrify,
> I hv 2 eois in system for 189 and 190
> Can i apply separate eoi for 489 (regional)
> 
> ...


you can, it is not a PR, it has a PR pathway, but it is often challenging.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*Just a joke*

Dear friends, 

are we looking at a total 33 invites to electronics engineers this total year? I think instead of removing the occupation they just have done it through this cap. For my category as well, 70 invites per this total year. Very nice to hear that after a waiting of 1.5 years.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> are we looking at a total 33 invites to electronics engineers this total year? I think instead of removing the occupation they just have done it through this cap. For my category as well, 70 invites per this total year. Very nice to hear that after a waiting of 1.5 years.


I wish that's not the case mate..!!


----------



## budhwar (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi guys,
I know this thread is for 189.
Im posting here because I expect to get better answer as lot of users are active in this thread always.

Does points matter in 190 subclass? I mean for invitation process does an EOI with highest points gets the priority? Or is this more of first come first server basis.?

I have applied for 190 QLD with 80 points and another friend of mine applied for the same with 70 points, though he applied a week(5th july) before me. He has got the invitation on 31 of last month. And I am still waiting.
Any explanation would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I wish that's not the case mate..!!


Really I also think in the same way, I don't know how to remove this shock after hearing this. There is no way out of this now. DOHA has made our lives like hell in some way. For me, at least the 90% is due to assessing authority. In any way, I am not expecting an invite this year under this trend. 33 invites per year are horrible yar. Really feel pathetic. Hopeless about life after the results were out.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

budhwar said:


> Hi guys,
> I know this thread is for 189.
> Im posting here because I expect to get better answer as lot of users are active in this thread always.
> 
> ...



190 is lucky draw, it never follow a pattern, if they like your profile they will sponsor u or else dont expect .


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Really I also think in the same way, I don't know how to remove this shock after hearing this. There is no way out of this now. DOHA has made our lives like hell in some way. For me, at least the 90% is due to assessing authority. In any way, I am not expecting an invite this year under this trend. 33 invites per year are horrible yar. Really feel pathetic. Hopeless about life after the results were out.


Same here.. I just have a 1 day gap to invite.. I now understand the importance of 1 day.. Invited till december 6.. I am waiting at december 8..!!

I wish and hope the August 11 round provides atleast 50% invites to pro rata..!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Same here.. I just have a 1 day gap to invite.. I now understand the importance of 1 day.. Invited till december 6.. I am waiting at december 8..!!
> 
> I wish and hope the August 11 round provides atleast 50% invites to pro rata..!


That was too close for you, 1 day gap. Very sad about that dear. When is ur next point coming for experience.
50% is too high to think for us to think based on prev results. No mate, don't expect any deviation from previous round for sure. I feel it was better they remove our occupations then we will have this thought problem for that night only. Now, this is making me sleepless every day. I never have a good news from DOHA or DIBP since last one and half year.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> That was too close for you, 1 day gap. Very sad about that dear. When is ur next point coming for experience.
> 50% is too high to think for us to think based on prev results. No mate, don't expect any deviation from previous round for sure. I feel it was better they remove our occupations then we will have this thought problem for that night only. Now, this is making me sleepless every day. I never have a good news from DOHA or DIBP since last one and half year.


I will get 5 points in January for spouse and another 5 points in April for experience.. But for experience, I will have to assess myself in Telecom. Can i get assessed in 2 occupations? Any idea?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I will get 5 points in January for spouse and another 5 points in April for experience.. But for experience, I will have to assess myself in Telecom. Can i get assessed in 2 occupations? Any idea?


You can assess as two, no problems, but it will take time. I don't know 100% sure.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyway lets hope good, and every non pro must have a good dreams since their chances are increased now with even 65 also.


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Would be grateful to anybody who'd be able to answer this question. 

My details are as follows : 
ANZSCO Code - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 
PTE-A (L-87, R-90, W-86, S-90)
EOI 189 - 06th April'18 (70 Points)
EOI 190 NSW - 06th April'18 (75 Points)

Till now, I have only applied to NSW nomination since its my preferred destination. Would you also suggest I apply to VIC given the current trends just to be safe? Will I be invariably jeopardizing my chances with NSW if I also apply to VIC?


----------



## Hhchan (Aug 4, 2018)

New to here 🙂 I am wondering in the past does some non prorata occupation gets a higher chance of getting invited compares to others, even with same point? 
I am a veterinarian but with only 65 points for 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would be grateful to anybody who'd be able to answer this question.
> 
> ...


i think its not possible to get an ITA with 70 points on SC189...


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i think its not possible to get an ITA with 70 points on SC189...


I know. My question was not about 189 actually, it was with regards to state nomination.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Hhchan said:


> New to here 🙂 I am wondering in the past does some non prorata occupation gets a higher chance of getting invited compares to others, even with same point?
> I am a veterinarian but with only 65 points for 189


For the subclass 189 it makes no difference what your non pro-rata occupation is. They all get lumped together and getting an invite depends solely on your total points and DOE.

As you are a vet, have you considered applying for the subclass 190? Your occupation is in high demand in NSW so you would stand a good chance of getting state nomination even with 65 points. For this subclass your occupation is the first thing to be taken into account and not your points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> For the subclass 189 it makes no difference what your non pro-rata occupation is. They all get lumped together and getting an invite depends solely on your total points and DOE.
> 
> As you are a vet, have you considered applying for the subclass 190? Your occupation is in high demand in NSW so you would stand a good chance of getting state nomination even with 65 points. For this subclass your occupation is the first thing to be taken into account and not your points.


not sure if ver is nsw demand list...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan19 said:


> I know. My question was not about 189 actually, it was with regards to state nomination.


would put it the same, chances are low.


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> would put it the same, chances are low.


Oh is it? Could you elaborate a bit on this?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

budhwar said:


> Does points matter in 190 subclass? I mean for invitation process does an EOI with highest points gets the priority? Or is this more of first come first server basis.?
> 
> I have applied for 190 QLD with 80 points and another friend of mine applied for the same with 70 points, though he applied a week(5th july) before me. He has got the invitation on 31 of last month. And I am still waiting.
> Any explanation would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


Which state did you apply to? Do you and your friends have the same ANZSCO code?
In NSW your occupation is the first thing they look at, so for example, a trades person can be invited with 60+5 points whereas a Software engineer will need 75+5. It depends on how many points the other candidates within your occupation have. If your points are equal then they look at your English score, so people with superior English get priority. If that is also equal the person with more working experience has the advantage.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan19 said:


> Oh is it? Could you elaborate a bit on this?


look all 75+5 are going to SC190, nsw and vic, now you have 70+5... for NSW priority are points, hence 75+5 will be invited... VIc is different, but i would not risk with Vic, too many refusals....


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Dillu85 said:


> Am really surprised to see posts that speaks prorata being useful and no prorata being not useful for the country etc. we all should join hands rather than thinking why this share is made and injustice, last many months I am closely following but no / few nonprorata are saying or crying when the share will reverse. Let’s help if possible to each other’s and meet at our destiny.
> 
> Special thanks to admins, newbeinz (his tax analysis), tony, many others who answer and increase the positive spirit of our struggle.
> 
> ...


No need to delete your post. Your opinion is as valid as anyone else's.

I agree with you. We should all try to help each other and refrain from making comments about some occupations being more deserving of an invite than others.

I hope you get your desired PTE score soon. You're very close and with 75 points you would get an invite pretty quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> No need to delete your post. Your opinion is as valid as anyone else's.
> 
> I agree with you. We should all try to help each other and refrain from making comments about some occupations being more deserving of an invite than others.
> 
> ...


totally agree.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> not sure if ver is nsw demand list...


You made me doubt for a minute so I just double checked the NSW 190 priority list and Veterinarians are there.


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> look all 75+5 are going to SC190, nsw and vic, now you have 70+5... for NSW priority are points, hence 75+5 will be invited... VIc is different, but i would not risk with Vic, too many refusals....


Thanks andreyx108b for your answer. However, my initial question is not at all related to this topic. I am aware that 70+5 for SS to VIC or NSW is difficult given the current trend of 75+5 applicants taking the SS route. However, people like me who have 70+5 points are hoping it's a temporary trend caused due to the backlog of last FY and that the 75+5 trend doesn't apply to each and every occupation.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

did august invitation round happen on 1 August ? When is it expected to go ? I'm so curious if they will keep the numbers this way. 

75 points software engineers cutoff is still around 10 April. It's shocking hahahaha. I guess 70-75 points is also getting rekt this FY - they are going to lower the numbers even further, if you look at the yearly graph of intakes, this is a repeated pattern of balancing it out.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> did august invitation round happen on 1 August ? When is it expected to go ? I'm so curious if they will keep the numbers this way.
> 
> 75 points software engineers cutoff is still around 10 April. It's shocking hahahaha. I guess 70-75 points is also getting rekt this FY - they are going to lower the numbers even further, if you look at the yearly graph of intakes, this is a repeated pattern of balancing it out.


The next round is anticipated to run on 11th August 12:00 AM AEST..!!


----------



## Hhchan (Aug 4, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hhchan said:
> 
> 
> > New to here 🙂 I am wondering in the past does some non prorata occupation gets a higher chance of getting invited compares to others, even with same point?
> ...


Thanks a lot! I have applied for both and my visa expires in May, just need that bit of luck to get in before than.
I had every chance to apply for 189 over 1 year ago, really regret i didn't do that earlier!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan19 said:


> Thanks andreyx108b for your answer. However, my initial question is not at all related to this topic. I am aware that 70+5 for SS to VIC or NSW is difficult given the current trend of 75+5 applicants taking the SS route. However, people like me who have 70+5 points are hoping it's a temporary trend caused due to the backlog of last FY and that the 75+5 trend doesn't apply to each and every occupation.


i highly doubt it will be temp...  past 4 years the points continued to climb, the trend has never changed, but if 65 to 70 points was doable for most applicants, 70 to 75, was hard but doable, 75 to 80 is very hard... and the number of ITAs does not help to reverse the trend.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i want to understand 2 things. 

1. I have filed an eoi for 189 and VIC at 75 points. Can i also file a seperate eoi for NSW ? Will this have any effect on my existing eoi ? 

2. What happens if i get an invite from nsw or vic ? Do i have to suspend my 189 in that case ? I have heard that for state we need to prepare our detailed CV and submit and after that we can be rejected as well. So if i go ahead and submit my detailed CV to nsw and vic when they ask what happens to 189 at that time ? When does my eoi application for 189 finally freeze . 

3. While applying in state sponsorship is there any time in between that when my invitation for state sponsorship visa is not certain and my cv gets rejected and i also loose my 189 slot

Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi i want to understand 2 things.
> 
> 1. I have filed an eoi for 189 and VIC at 75 points. Can i also file a seperate eoi for NSW ? Will this have any effect on my existing eoi ?
> 
> ...


Most members file separate EOIs for each state and 189

That way they are not hamstrung by any invite in any category 
The other 2 categories remain unaffected by the invite in the third

If you have a common EOI for 189 and VIC, then once you get the final invite , then only the 189 will be suspended 
Till then it will participate in the rounds. So at no point you will be in a position where you don’t have a final invite and yet your EOI does not participate in the 189 round

Whether applying for More then 1 state have a negative effect or not is and will remain for ever an unending debate

You will have to submit a detailed application to the state supported by your CV and other evidence 
If they still like your application, they will,issue the final,invite

NSW ratio of pre invite conversion to final invite is extremely high whereas VIC is extremely low

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i want to understand 2 things.
> ...


Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply. 

I would like to personally take a suggestion. 

I have currently 75 points for 2613* EOI filed on 15th May. The EOI that i have filed is for 189 and VIC currently.

To increase my points and to be on the safe side i have already started preparing for naati and booked my exam as well. I am hoping that by year end i would have 80 points. 

I was planning to file another EOI for NSW precisely because of the reason you mentioned ( high conversion rate). 

Would you recommend me filling another EOI for NSW ? I just want to understand what negative effect can it have on my application ? In what sense if there a negative effect ?

Would really like to have your suggestion.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

qazx said:


> Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> 
> I would like to personally take a suggestion.
> 
> ...


none.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

qazx said:


> Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> 
> I would like to personally take a suggestion.
> 
> ...


How come you have not received your invite yet as 75 is a good score. If not for 189 you will definitely get the state call. Best of Luck


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> ...


Sorry andreyx108b did not get you ? 

None ?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> ...


I am from 2613* anzco code. With EOI date 15th May 75 points. The date for my anzco code has moved till 11th April. Hence havent got it till now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> 
> I would like to personally take a suggestion.
> 
> ...


Vic asks a question if you have applied to any other state 
How do you answer that truthfully when you have also applied to NSW
If you say YES, they are more likely to reject you for lack of commitment 

It’s deciding to put all eggs in one basket and have more chances in that state or divide the eggs and reduce the chance in VIC

NSW does not ask this question

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks newbienz again for your help and kind reply.
> ...


I am okay to let VIC go as well. I feel i should have just applied for NSW and 189 and not VIC. 

So if i am ready to let VIC go then in that case is it okay to file another EOI for NSW ? 

Also another doubt i have , suppose VIC asks me questions about other states that i have applied to and i say YES and i get rejected by VIC . Then in that case does it affect my 189 application in any way ? 

If it is just about letting go VIC then i dont have too much of a problem because i am already aiming for 189 and i really hope to get it soon. 

Please suggest ? 

And also please let me know are we actually allowed to apply for 2 states legitimately ? 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need advise urgently.

I was about to claim 5 points Onshore experience on 4th August. BUT while checking my first job ending and 2nd starting, i found there was 2 days missing. So I was thinking to get 5 points extra on 6th of August. But just now ( 5th August), I got an email from skillselect and while checking EOI, my points have been increased. 
It's good that my points are increased but because of that 2 days missing, it should have been on 6th August. Isn't it??
I don't know how skillselect gave me 5 points on 1 day prior to 6th August.

Please advise me if anyone have any idea about this thing.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> I am okay to let VIC go as well. I feel i should have just applied for NSW and 189 and not VIC.
> 
> So if i am ready to let VIC go then in that case is it okay to file another EOI for NSW ?
> 
> ...



Rejection by Vic or any state does not affect your 189

You are legally allowed to apply to as many states as you want as long as you don’t apply to the same state twice

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need advise urgently.
> 
> ...


I guess this is 'the one good deed' they do.
My employment started 1st Aug 2013 and I was due 5 points this year. But I also got an email from them on 29th July 7.30 PM IST, which would be midnight 30th July Aus time about the points increase. So, my new DOE shows 30th July.
Enjoy being 1 day ahead in the queue


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

moveoz said:


> I guess this is 'the one good deed' they do.
> 
> My employment started 1st Aug 2013 and I was due 5 points this year. But I also got an email from them on 29th July 7.30 PM IST, which would be midnight 30th July Aus time about the points increase. So, my new DOE shows 30th July.
> 
> Enjoy being 1 day ahead in the queue




I was even surprised when I got that email a day prior to exactly become 1 yr for me. 
Yeah It's good to have 1 day bonus, but I still don't understand how does this system count experience days?? 
Big curiosity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

**Posting this here because I didn't get a reply on PTE thread**
I appeared for my 2nd attempt of PTE today at Jakarta.

All was going well until question 12, when the mic stopped working. I called the invigilator and they moved me to another computer. This happened 3 times back to back including me having to sit outside the room for a while 

By the time, the system started functioning properly, I was too tensed. 

Now the exam centre told me to write to PTE customer service within 24 hours about what happened. I immediately mailed them after the exam. Unfortunately, the customer service works only from Monday to Friday from 9 to 5. I am worried that if the result is out by tomorrow i.e. before customer care resumes work on Monday, I am going to be in a fix. I might miss out on the 11th August round.

Has anyone of you experienced such a situation before? Does PTE consider such glitches while scoring?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> No need to delete your post. Your opinion is as valid as anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love you and God bless u mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > qazx said:
> ...


Hi andreyx108b , would like to have your opinion. Did not get what you meant.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Hi andreyx108b , would like to have your opinion. Did not get what you meant.


Andrey answered your question: 
what negative effect can it have on my application? 
None


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.


You should already get the maximum points for experience (Equal to or greater than 8 years for offshore experience) if it's 1st Jun 2010. So I wonder how that update to May would help increase your points. In any case, I don't think you should update this to May given that ACS report already assessed your employment to be relevant 'After May'.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.


I would record after 1 June 2010 as per ACS. 



ronniesg said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.
> ...


There might have been a gap of a few days in employment between 1 June 2010 to present, and that's why it isn't all tallying up to 8 years - just a guess


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Got extra 5 points from Skillselect for Onshore experience.

Now I am on pool of 70 points non pro- rata.

Hopefully 11th August round will bring something what I am desperate to get from 1 year.
✌✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Got extra 5 points from Skillselect for Onshore experience.
> 
> Now I am on pool of 70 points non pro- rata.
> 
> ...


Extra points just in time for the next round, that's a great feeling I would imagine 🙂 all the best


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Got extra 5 points from Skillselect for Onshore experience.
> 
> Now I am on pool of 70 points non pro- rata.
> 
> ...




Doe changed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Doe changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yup bro!! DOE gets changed whenever points get increased or decreased and in my case, it increases, so DOE is new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.


You must update as per ACS, it is mentioned in the "information" pop ups in SkillSelect, also if your "skills met" date fall in the middle of an occupation, you can break it into 2 parts, and the earlier part you can indicate as "not relevant" and the part where ACS say your skills are met, you can indicate as "relevant" in SkillSelect, hope this helps.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Yup bro!! DOE gets changed whenever points get increased or decreased and in my case, it increases, so DOE is new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep I also experienced!! Points reduced , nonprorata, from 70 to 65, doe from 26 March to 3rd aug 
Birthday gift from DHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends sorry to ask this question in this group : is there any app to install in MacBook to see expatforum chat similar to Tapatalk ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Yep I also experienced!! Points reduced , nonprorata, from 70 to 65, doe from 26 March to 3rd aug
> Birthday gift from DHA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Omg. You would have definitely invited in coming rounds if your points weren't changed. Damn!! Sorry for your loss mate!! Explore other options now to increase points as 70 points non pros have chance, but who knows this yr 65 points can be 60 points of last yr. Hope for the best mate!!
All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Omg. You would have definitely invited in coming rounds if your points weren't changed. Damn!! Sorry for your loss mate!! Explore other options now to increase points as 70 points non pros have chance, but who knows this yr 65 points can be 60 points of last yr. Hope for the best mate!!
> All the best!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its just such bad luck


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> its just such bad luck


If things remain the same way (180-820 ratio), then i think they will invite non pros with 65 points.. But not sure what is going through their minds.. They can also start inviting more pro ratas once the 70 pointers from non pro are cleared (if they think they dont want to invite 65 pointers anymore)..!!

Anyways... lets wait and see...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> If things remain the same way (180-820 ratio), then i think they will invite non pros with 65 points.. But not sure what is going through their minds.. They can also start inviting more pro ratas once the 70 pointers from non pro are cleared (if they think they dont want to invite 65 pointers anymore)..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways... lets wait and see...




Nice disclaimer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

What happens if someone missed family details in Form 8O when applying for 485 and was granted?
Should the person follow the same pattern or provide missing details when applying for 189?
What are the possible outcomes for both cases?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mendax said:


> What happens if someone missed family details in Form 8O when applying for 485 and was granted?
> Should the person follow the same pattern or provide missing details when applying for 189?
> What are the possible outcomes for both cases?
> 
> ...




For 485 ( post study/ temporary graduate) visa, it's not compulsory to submit form 80. My friend didn't even submit form 80, but granted VISA. So don't worry about what you did on temporary visa. Permanent resident visas are different and they need in more details here. 
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> For 485 ( post study/ temporary graduate) visa, it's not compulsory to submit form 80. My friend didn't even submit form 80, but granted VISA. So don't worry about what you did on temporary visa. Permanent resident visas are different and they need in more details here.
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for reply.. 
im very confused about this. But if they do check previously submitted form. And do come back. What then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> If things remain the same way (180-820 ratio), then i think they will invite non pros with 65 points.. But not sure what is going through their minds.. They can also start inviting more pro ratas once the 70 pointers from non pro are cleared (if they think they dont want to invite 65 pointers anymore)..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways... lets wait and see...




Ceilings for this yr have been kept same and PM and immigration minister are also same, so in my opinion, they have no intention to invite more people than last year. They can even reduce if they want. I am not saying that they are not gonna invite 70 pros, but if they slow down the movement of 75 pros, 70s pro will have to wait many months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Yep I also experienced!! Points reduced , nonprorata, from 70 to 65, doe from 26 March to 3rd aug
> Birthday gift from DHA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh... such bad luck mate. I'm in a similar situation also. I will lose 5 points by the end of August due to age. My only hope is Aug 11 round otherwise I will have to try PTE to increase my points


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mendax said:


> Thanks for reply..
> im very confused about this. But if they do check previously submitted form. And do come back. What then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As you said, you just missed to fill your parents details. You didn't submit wrong details so no need to worry. If they come back, just tell them that you missed to fill because of ............ reasons. 
They will care if you had filled wrong, but you didn't so don't worry.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Any guesses for number of Invites in 11th August and 11th September rounds???


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Any guesses for number of Invites in 11th August and 11th September rounds???




180  if you know what i mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

No m not getting.. I travelled to Aus on 5th maY 2018 hence if i put 1st june 2010 i do not complete more than 8 yrs till 5th may 2010 but if i enter 2nd may 2010, i get just more than 8 yrs hence confused 

9f


Ravish84 said:


> Hi Seniors i have a quick query.. I have filed my EOI for 261312 with 75 points (189) .i can raise it to 80 bt have a small doubt... My ACS report is counting experience after May 2010 hence in my eoi i have started from 1st june 2010, however if i start from 2nd May 2010, my points will increase to 80..can i do it? Basically can i start claiming poin ts from 2nd May 2010 when my ACS say after May 2010 or it has to be from 1st June 2010.


You should already get the maximum points for experience (Equal to or greater than 8 years for offshore experience) if it's 1st Jun 2010. So I wonder how that update to May would help increase your points. In any case, I don't think you should update this to May given that ACS report already assessed your employment to be relevant 'After May'.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Any guesses for number of Invites in 11th August and 11th September rounds???




Minimum 1000 for sure, max they can go 3500 while looking at last yr September round. But can't guarantee about anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Waiting for iscah estimate after 11th July official results.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ISCAHs Skill Select Assessment August 2018

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Skill-Select-Analysis-August-2018.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
Iscah believes that occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is only 696 not 1000 See below

http://www.iscah.com/iscahs-skill-select-assessment-august-2018/


If it is true, than 189 is option is nearly over specially for 70 pointers like me


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> ISCAHs Skill Select Assessment August 2018
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Skill-Select-Analysis-August-2018.pdf
> 
> ...




So experts !!

I am Nonpro !! What are my chances.

One query: I applied eoi with 70points in apr. Now doe changed to aug as I lost 5 points . Will it consider as apr 65 pointer or aug 65 pointer?

@newbeinz @tony @experts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> No m not getting.. I travelled to Aus on 5th maY 2018 hence if i put 1st june 2010 i do not complete more than 8 yrs till 5th may 2010 but if i enter 2nd may 2010, i get just more than 8 yrs hence confused
> 
> 9f
> 
> You should already get the maximum points for experience (Equal to or greater than 8 years for offshore experience) if it's 1st Jun 2010. So I wonder how that update to May would help increase your points. In any case, I don't think you should update this to May given that ACS report already assessed your employment to be relevant 'After May'.


[/QUOTE]

That was close. But I don't think you should alter the date, as it should it be entered as per ACS assessment letter (which is 1st Jun 2010). How many years were deducted in your assessment from ACS? Do you think you can get a favourable outcome if you appeal for a review from ACS again (i.e. they change the effective date to something earlier than Jun)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> So experts !!
> 
> I am Nonpro !! What are my chances.
> 
> ...


August 65 pointer

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> So experts !!
> 
> I am Nonpro !! What are my chances.
> 
> ...


The DOE will be Aug with 65 points with the decrease of 5 points.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Guys, will I get it this time? 261313, 75, April 12th. Am a bit worried as there are more registrations on immitracker on April 11th than previous days.

Also, this time 11th is on Saturday, will they still have an invitation round on that day or will it be on following Monday?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i just have a query. 
I am 2613* , 75 points , eoi submitted 15th May 

To be on the safer side i am preparing for Naati and have already taken an exam date . 

Just want to ask is it possible to take another exam date right now just a month after my naati exam just in case i am not able to clear in the first attempt ? 

Asking this coz getting a naati date has been a problem

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Guys, will I get it this time? 261313, 75, April 12th. Am a bit worried as there are more registrations on immitracker on April 11th than previous days.
> 
> Also, this time 11th is on Saturday, will they still have an invitation round on that day or will it be on following Monday?


The day of the week is now immaterial 

It will be done on that day, and every 11th after that, be rest assured 

Cheers


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi i just have a query.
> I am 2613* , 75 points , eoi submitted 15th May
> 
> To be on the safer side i am preparing for Naati and have already taken an exam date .
> ...


Hi Mate
That is not possible. Even I have tried that. But it seems like we can't register again if we already have open registration.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i just have a query.
> ...


You have tried that with naati ?


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys i have an urgent query . 

My passport is expiring next year in January but i am getting it renewed now since to travel mostly we need passport with 6 month validity. 

What effect will have this on my EOI ? 

What shall i do ? 

I may get an ITA before or aftery current passport expires in january. 

Please suggest


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi guys,
I am expecting an ITA on 11th Aug. As part of medicals, I need to know what tests are carried out for toddlers. I have 20 months old daughter, so just wanted to understand what tests will be performed on her?? Will they draw blood sample??

I was not sure where else to post this query, so have posted it here. Please suggest based on your experience with medicals.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > No m not getting.. I travelled to Aus on 5th maY 2018 hence if i put 1st june 2010 i do not complete more than 8 yrs till 5th may 2010 but if i enter 2nd may 2010, i get just more than 8 yrs hence confused
> ...


That was close. But I don't think you should alter the date, as it should it be entered as per ACS assessment letter (which is 1st Jun 2010). How many years were deducted in your assessment from ACS? Do you think you can get a favourable outcome if you appeal for a review from ACS again (i.e. they change the effective date to something earlier than Jun)?[/QUOTE]
They deducted 4 yrs which i don't think I can challenge... Yeah matter of 20 days and i lost 5 points.. I have, however, seen cases in the past wherein folks have entered the 1st day of the month when their experience becomes relevant..e. g. If ACS says ur experience is valid after May 2010. Folks have put 1st May 2010 in their EOI and have even got the pr... M just a touch circumspect coz i believe it depends on the CO.


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Doe changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, I didn't know the DOE will changed when the point increased automatically. I put my intern unpaid job in and marked as relevant because it said "relevant nominated occupation" but I can't count this in. My paid job started on 15/11/17 but intern started 22/08/17. If I don't get the invitation by Aug11, I'm afraid my EOI will automatically update on 22/08, what should I do?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lagxen said:


> Oh no, I didn't know the DOE will changed when the point increased automatically. I put my intern unpaid job in and marked as relevant because it said "relevant nominated occupation" but I can't count this in. My paid job started on 15/11/17 but intern started 22/08/17. If I don't get the invitation by Aug11, I'm afraid my EOI will automatically update on 22/08, what should I do?


Points increasing is always going to be preferential over an earlier DOE date with lower points. 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Points increasing is always going to be preferential over an earlier DOE date with lower points.
> 
> Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


But I'm worry that the automatic system add points to my intern job which is unpaid and supposed to be not relevant, I thought thr tick is for whether if it's under the nominated occupation. I wonder if the system could pick up whether if it's unpaid job or not cause I explicitly wrote "Developer Intern" in it and another section for the paid one which the date I left blank. Here's my case:

Developer intern
Started 22/08/17
Ended 14/11/17
Unpaid

Junior Developer
Started 15/11/17
Ended *blank*
Paid

Both of them I checked the relevant nominated occupation. Will my EOI update this 22/08?l due to 1 year experience?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> But I'm worry that the automatic system add points to my intern job which is unpaid and supposed to be not relevant, I thought thr tick is for whether if it's under the nominated occupation. I wonder if the system could pick up whether if it's unpaid job or not cause I explicitly wrote "Developer Intern" in it and another section for the paid one which the date I left blank. Here's my case:
> 
> Developer intern
> Started 22/08/17
> ...


As far as I know, internship cannot be considered as an employment. Only paid work with proper employment contract and salary slip is considered as employment.
Skill Select will add points for your internship as you have mentioned it to be relevant work experience. You can change that in EOI and your DOE will not change if you have not claimed any points for it already.


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> As far as I know, internship cannot be considered as an employment. Only paid work with proper employment contract and salary slip is considered as employment.
> Skill Select will add points for your internship as you have mentioned it to be relevant work experience. You can change that in EOI and your DOE will not change if you have not claimed any points for it already.


Yes, I have not claimed anything from employment, so did you mean I can now go ahead and untick the relevant without changing the DOE date? Thank you for your reply


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Yes, I have not claimed anything from employment, so did you mean I can now go ahead and untick the relevant without changing the DOE date? Thank you for your reply


Yes you can. Change in DOE will only occur if there is any change in your point score.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi guys i have an urgent query .
> 
> My passport is expiring next year in January but i am getting it renewed now since to travel mostly we need passport with 6 month validity.
> 
> ...


Nothing happens
Go ahead and renew your passport 
You can give your new passport number when you get the invite in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi guys,
> I am expecting an ITA on 11th Aug. As part of medicals, I need to know what tests are carried out for toddlers. I have 20 months old daughter, so just wanted to understand what tests will be performed on her?? Will they draw blood sample??
> 
> I was not sure where else to post this query, so have posted it here. Please suggest based on your experience with medicals.


In case you don’t get any answer in the forum, you can call up the nearest DHA clinic and ask

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Oh no, I didn't know the DOE will changed when the point increased automatically. I put my intern unpaid job in and marked as relevant because it said "relevant nominated occupation" but I can't count this in. My paid job started on 15/11/17 but intern started 22/08/17. If I don't get the invitation by Aug11, I'm afraid my EOI will automatically update on 22/08, what should I do?


Forget the DOE
Have you edited the EOI and marked the unpaid intern job as non relevant?

Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi guys,
> I am expecting an ITA on 11th Aug. As part of medicals, I need to know what tests are carried out for toddlers. I have 20 months old daughter, so just wanted to understand what tests will be performed on her?? Will they draw blood sample??
> 
> I was not sure where else to post this query, so have posted it here. Please suggest based on your experience with medicals.


Usually for kids the and for adults are well the main test is the TB test. So for kids no XRay, and there are 2 options one is a one day test which requires to draw blood sample for kids and it is called Gold TB test something similar and the other is skin test which requires that u visit the center again in 24-48 hrs. So that option is up to you.

You can call any of the authorised health centers to confirm the same.


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I am new to this forum. Just wondering, my EOI doe is 17th July, 2018 with 70 under 263312, what's the probability of getting an invite? Kindly assist.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to this forum. Just wondering, my EOI doe is 17th July, 2018 with 70 under 263312, what's the probability of getting an invite? Kindly assist.


If the trend remains the same as the previous round, You will get the invite in the next round mate.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to this forum. Just wondering, my EOI doe is 17th July, 2018 with 70 under 263312, what's the probability of getting an invite? Kindly assist.


Hi Vik,

Can you also please send me your CDR if you dont mind? Can you send me a private message as i am not able to send one to you?

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

To give a background, on Oct 2017, I submitted an EOI with 65 points for Chemical Engineering (NPR) Visa 189. I am eligible for 75 points even before Oct 2017, I just decided not to claim my work experience (10 points) due to lack of sufficient documents and I don't wanna risk refusal. Due to the long waiting time which I did not anticipate before submitting the 65-point EOI and in the hopes of securing documents, I decided to submit another EOI with the 75 points last June 2018 and luckily got invited. Due to unfortunate circumstances, I was not able to complete my employment docs. Because of somewhat favorable trend for the non-prorata, I then decided now to just forfeit the 75-point invitation and wait instead for the 65 points to be invited.

My questions: 

1. Will my 65 points be forfeited? Right now, the status is still "submitted"
2. When can I expect an invite for the 65 points? If it will be long, I may rethink and risk submitting the 75 points in hopes of a considerate CO.

Thanks very much!


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Forget the DOE
> Have you edited the EOI and marked the unpaid intern job as non relevant?
> 
> Cheers


Hi thanks for the reply.
I have not yet, but I will after 11 Aug. Channelling positive vibe for my invitation, if I do get invitation, I don't have to change it right? Otherwise I'll update it before Aug 22. Best of luck for everyone!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lagxen said:


> Hi thanks for the reply.
> I have not yet, but I will after 11 Aug. Channelling positive vibe for my invitation, if I do get invitation, I don't have to change it right? Otherwise I'll update it before Aug 22. Best of luck for everyone!


Skilled employment is defined as paid work - hence it would not be relevant employment. 

I would mark it irrelevant asap, especially if it has changed your points tally. 

Otherwise, if you get an invitation, lodge an application, and the CO asks for evidence of paid employment for that internship - and you're unable to provide any, that would in my mind jeopardise your whole application (PIC 4020 potentially coming into play comes to my lay mind)

Edit:
By the way invitation rounds are expected to happen monthly now on the 11th of each month 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Randynineohone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To give a background, on Oct 2017, I submitted an EOI with 65 points for Chemical Engineering (NPR) Visa 189. I am eligible for 75 points even before Oct 2017, I just decided not to claim my work experience (10 points) due to lack of sufficient documents and I don't wanna risk refusal. Due to the long waiting time which I did not anticipate before submitting the 65-point EOI and in the hopes of securing documents, I decided to submit another EOI with the 75 points last June 2018 and luckily got invited. Due to unfortunate circumstances, I was not able to complete my employment docs. Because of somewhat favorable trend for the non-prorata, I then decided now to just forfeit the 75-point invitation and wait instead for the 65 points to be invited.
> 
> ...



1) Your previous EOI with 65 points should remain active
2) It's hard to say until we see what the 11th August round looks like, but assuming same trends you'll be waiting quite a while (+9 months) I reckon


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> 1) Your previous EOI with 65 points should remain active
> 2) It's hard to say until we see what the 11th August round looks like, but assuming same trends you'll be waiting quite a while (+9 months) I reckon


Thanks! Hoping the August 11 round will turn favourable for everyone. If not, I might go with the 75-point EOI.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,

My eoi is 11 april 261313, 75 points and I missed in the last round by 3 hours.

My question is if they invite the same number of 1000 on 11 Aug, will I have any chance to get invited or only 80 pointers will get thru?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My eoi is 11 april 261313, 75 points and I missed in the last round by 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Not even a week to go

Your guess will be as good as anybody else’s 

Last year when I got my invite last year there were very few 80s in the pipeline
With just 70, I got my invite in the second round after I applied 

Now it appears that there have been a flood of 80s



Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sahil804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My eoi is 11 april 261313, 75 points and I missed in the last round by 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Ceteris paribus you are more likely to get invited, cause you're 3 hours away from the front of the line. 

But, nobody can predict how many 80 pointers have joined the Q since. 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My eoi is 11 april 261313, 75 points and I missed in the last round by 3 hours.
> 
> ...


You should be getting it in the next round. Chill!


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Not even a week to go
> 
> Your guess will be as good as anybody else’s
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response !!

Whats your calculation say ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Thanks for the response !!
> 
> Whats your calculation say ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It’s just like predicting the weather

If it does not rain, the weather will be dry

So I will also predict like this

If there are only few 80s , then you will get invited


Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Good day! 

May I know when is my DOE? June 15 or 26? Thanks!
Is it likely that I get an invite next month? 70 points non prorata


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> Good day!
> 
> May I know when is my DOE? June 15 or 26? Thanks!
> Is it likely that I get an invite next month? 70 points non prorata


26th


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In case you don’t get any answer in the forum, you can call up the nearest DHA clinic and ask
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I had called up DHA clinic, they confirmed that for children only physical examination will be carried out by a paediatrician.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Usually for kids the and for adults are well the main test is the TB test. So for kids no XRay, and there are 2 options one is a one day test which requires to draw blood sample for kids and it is called Gold TB test something similar and the other is skin test which requires that u visit the center again in 24-48 hrs. So that option is up to you.
> 
> You can call any of the authorised health centers to confirm the same.


Thanks Sahthosh. I had called up DHA clinic, they confirmed that for children only physical examination will be carried out by a paediatrician. There will be no TB test as such.


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Experts

I have a question about form 80. I have missed one of my part-time job when I applied for my 485 visa. However, I listed this job in my ACS skill assessment. My agent who filled the form has written that I was unemployed during that period. I got the scanned copy of the form 80 from my agent today and I am little worried now. I think I am in deep trouble and can get my visa refused if I get invited to apply. Please advise what should I do now. Thanks


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

If someone is positive for TB then does it leads to straight away rejection of application ? It you have to be treated first before proceeding application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have a question about form 80. I have missed one of my part-time job when I applied for my 485 visa. However, I listed this job in my ACS skill assessment. My agent who filled the form has written that I was unemployed during that period. I got the scanned copy of the form 80 from my agent today and I am little worried now. I think I am in deep trouble and can get my visa refused if I get invited to apply. Please advise what should I do now. Thanks


You are already having an agent to advise you

Ask him and follow what he says

I am sure he is quite competent and that’s why you must have appointed him in the first place

It’s a very tricky and complicated situation you are in, and it may be money well spent to consult an immigration lawyer also 

Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

I have applied for both NSW and VIC for SS. Reading some of the comments here, should I withdraw from VIC?

261111
75 - 3rd May
75+5 - 29 July


----------



## manojsharmakkr (Jul 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are already having an agent to advise you
> 
> Ask him and follow what he says
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz

Thanks for quick reply. 

I have not appointed any agent till now. it was when I applied for 485 visa back in 2015. I am also thinking of consulting a good lawyer as it's a complicated situation. also, I am not claiming any points for that experience but it's included in the skill assessment. Thanks


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Randynineohone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To give a background, on Oct 2017, I submitted an EOI with 65 points for Chemical Engineering (NPR) Visa 189. I am eligible for 75 points even before Oct 2017, I just decided not to claim my work experience (10 points) due to lack of sufficient documents and I don't wanna risk refusal. Due to the long waiting time which I did not anticipate before submitting the 65-point EOI and in the hopes of securing documents, I decided to submit another EOI with the 75 points last June 2018 and luckily got invited. Due to unfortunate circumstances, I was not able to complete my employment docs. Because of somewhat favorable trend for the non-prorata, I then decided now to just forfeit the 75-point invitation and wait instead for the 65 points to be invited.
> 
> ...




Sory to say

If people like this keep eoi open, dha will keep thinking so many applicants backlog etc, really will reduce needy person opportunity. God bless all such people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Randynineohone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To give a background, on Oct 2017, I submitted an EOI with 65 points for Chemical Engineering (NPR) Visa 189. I am eligible for 75 points even before Oct 2017, I just decided not to claim my work experience (10 points) due to lack of sufficient documents and I don't wanna risk refusal. Due to the long waiting time which I did not anticipate before submitting the 65-point EOI and in the hopes of securing documents, I decided to submit another EOI with the 75 points last June 2018 and luckily got invited. Due to unfortunate circumstances, I was not able to complete my employment docs. Because of somewhat favorable trend for the non-prorata, I then decided now to just forfeit the 75-point invitation and wait instead for the 65 points to be invited.
> 
> ...


As you have 2 separate EOIs in Skillselect, they are running paralelly independent of each other

So whether you got the invite under 75 points or not, does not affect the 65 points EOI

You can check your chances of invite with 65 points here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

I am not commenting on the morality or the legality of having 2 EOIs under 189 for same Anzsco code


Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> If someone is positive for TB then does it leads to straight away rejection of application ? It you have to be treated first before proceeding application?


Can someone please suggest


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My eoi is 11 april 261313, 75 points and I missed in the last round by 3 hours.
> 
> ...


Let's pray together, mine is 2 hours behind you finger crossedddd


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> If someone is positive for TB then does it leads to straight away rejection of application ? It you have to be treated first before proceeding application?


Here you go

Tuberculosis

Tuberculosis is a serious disease which has been declared an epidemic and a global emergency.
Visa applicants aged 11 years or older must undergo a chest x-ray. Applicants under 11 may be required to have an x-ray if there are indications they have tuberculosis or have a history of contact with a person with tuberculosis. The purpose of the x-ray is to determine whether there is any evidence of either active or previous tuberculosis.

Evidence of active or previous tuberculosis will not, in itself, adversely impact on the outcome of the visa application.

Where x-rays show possible evidence of tuberculosis, the applicant will be asked to undergo more specific tests to establish whether or not active tuberculosis is present.

If active tuberculosis is found, Australian migration law does not allow a visa to be granted until the person has undergone treatment and been declared free of active tuberculosis. A course of treatment usually lasting between six to nine months is required, plus further testing to show that the treatment has been successful.
If the x-ray shows evidence of previous but now inactive tuberculosis the applicant may be asked to sign an undertaking at the time of visa grant.

By signing the undertaking, the applicant agrees to contact the Health Undertaking Service on a free call number on arrival in Australia. The applicant also agrees to report for follow-up monitoring to a state or territory health authority, as directed by the Health Undertaking Service. The visa is not at risk, once in Australia, no matter what status of tuberculosis is diagnosed as a result of the monitoring.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/22health


Cheers


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

saifsd said:


> I have applied for both NSW and VIC for SS. Reading some of the comments here, should I withdraw from VIC?
> 
> 261111
> 75 - 3rd May
> 75+5 - 29 July


Anyone?


----------



## Ausmigration (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi, am new to this forum,

I received a positive ACS evaluation and now in process of filling EOI. I have 2 questions.

1. I have done Bachelors from State Univ and then MBA from a private university in India but ACS did not recognize my MBA as masters. It recognized only my Bachelors, My ACS evaluation reads: 
Your Bachelor of Computer Science completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. 

Qn: When filling my EOI form, SkillSelect asks me to select Qualification, should I select "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Tech" for my MBA or should I select "Other qualification or award"

Since my masters was not recognized by ACS.

2. My wife and my son will accompany me to Aus (on getting the PR). But my son was born in US and is a US citizen, I do not want to change his status. In such case what should I put on number of dependents in the EOI form?

Thanks so much in advance.

Thanks,
Aus Migration


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lagxen said:


> Let's pray together, mine is 2 hours behind you finger crossedddd


you should get it guys...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> I have applied for both NSW and VIC for SS. Reading some of the comments here, should I withdraw from VIC?
> 
> 261111
> 75 - 3rd May
> 75+5 - 29 July


with NSW potentially, but when - hard to say.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> with NSW potentially, but when - hard to say.


Dont know about others, but personally i have not withdrawn my VIC application yet. Hoping either one of them comes through.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> with NSW potentially, but when - hard to say.


Thanks Andrey, but I'm afraid that is not what I'm asking...
People have said on this thread that if you apply for VIC and NSW both your chances of receiving an invite reduces, is it true. If yes, should I suspend/withdraw my application from VIC as NSW is my first choice...


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Dont know about others, but personally i have not withdrawn my VIC application yet. Hoping either one of them comes through.


That's what I thought initially...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsundarraman said:


> Dont know about others, but personally i have not withdrawn my VIC application yet. Hoping either one of them comes through.


Vic is just strange... they send invitations and then refuse state nomination, i can't get their process to be honest. NSW is solid once you are invited.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Vic is just strange... they send invitations and then refuse state nomination, i can't get their process to be honest. NSW is solid once you are invited.


But, is there any harm in keeping the VIC EOI alive along with NSW? Whoever sends the invite first, I'll go ahead with it, that's the thought...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> But, is there any harm in keeping the VIC EOI alive along with NSW? Whoever sends the invite first, I'll go ahead with it, that's the thought...


no harm.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Ausmigration said:


> Hi, am new to this forum,
> 
> I received a positive ACS evaluation and now in process of filling EOI. I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


Answering question 1.
I have mentioned both in the EOI. Bachelor's degree for my B.tech and Graduate Diploma for the MBA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifsd said:


> Thanks Andrey, but I'm afraid that is not what I'm asking...
> People have said on this thread that if you apply for VIC and NSW both your chances of receiving an invite reduces, is it true. If yes, should I suspend/withdraw my application from VIC as NSW is my first choice...


Better to keep both for now, but i would have better hopes for NSW and better selecting NSW as refusal chance is minimum.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Answering question 1.
> I have mentioned both in the EOI. Bachelor's degree for my B.tech and Graduate Diploma for the MBA.


Hey Suraj, good to see someone in the same boat as me...what are our chances this month bro? 
Just behind you by 5 days.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

saifsd said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Answering question 1.
> ...


Hi Saif,

When I was lodging my EOI I was expecting that I would get my invite in about a month but then reality hit me 😄
So just have patience and it will surely come. Be hopeful and don't bother yourself too much 😊
All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

surajgarg said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> When I was lodging my EOI I was expecting that I would get my invite in about a month but then reality hit me 😄
> So just have patience and it will surely come. Be hopeful and don't bother yourself too much 😊
> All the best!


The best approach is to focus on other things, while grant is pending, a lot of things need to be considered before moving and that's the best time to be spent on that planning now.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> When I was lodging my EOI I was expecting that I would get my invite in about a month but then reality hit me 😄
> So just have patience and it will surely come. Be hopeful and don't bother yourself too much 😊
> All the best!


Second that! Not desperate at all...


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> The best approach is to focus on other things, while grant is pending, a lot of things need to be considered before moving and that's the best time to be spent on that planning now.


You've hit the nail right on the head, I was about to write the same when ppl were arguing about pro rata and non pr 

Human being is such that we focus on the shorter pic all the time and get desperate about it...
In this case of a PR visa, an invite is just the tip of the iceberg, once you get the invite the visa grant process is as tough and time consuming as this wait, and suppose you pass that hurdle too, standing in the middle of nowhere without a job or recognition is not a walk in the park...so I take it as it comes dude!

One of my friends who was excited to get an invite in Jan-Feb got the grant after good 5 months of ITA is 'now' planning to move in Feb next year and that too all alone leaving his family back home in India, they are currently in Singapore. So not an easy thing by any means...processes apart - family, kids education, fear of unknown, job and what not...exciting nonetheless


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,
I decided to apply for 190 Visa today as am waiting for invitation of 189 since November 26 ..i have 70 points under 233913...
I looked into the occupation list of NSW and Queensland and I found that 233913 on the list ..
Is there anything I need to do either than making an EOI for 190?
How often they send invitations!
I will be 75 points under 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

You are good to apply if your occupation is on the list of NSW, nothing extra you need to do other than submitting a EOI for NSW.

Regarding frequency of invitations, there are no known timeliness or patterns for the invitations.
They send invites throughout the month for the selected profiles.



alhuyam said:


> Hi All,
> I decided to apply for 190 Visa today as am waiting for invitation of 189 since November 26 ..i have 70 points under 233913...
> I looked into the occupation list of NSW and Queensland and I found that 233913 on the list ..
> Is there anything I need to do either than making an EOI for 190?
> ...


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s very difficult and cumbersome to check the credibility of each EOI
> 
> Just put a 500 AUD fees for lodging each EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees
> 
> ...


Maybe release PR Coin !


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Experts.

Just a query. What are the number for ANZSCO - 261111 if we are expecting 2000 invite on 11 August & how we calculate numbers for any ANZSCO.

Thanks in advance

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Experts,

please respond to my query.

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> please respond to my query.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert but check the below link and the tab/section 'Occupation Ceiling'

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> I am not an expert but check the below link and the tab/section 'Occupation Ceiling'
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Thanks Suraj,

Just to confirm if there is any % of total pro rata invitation per round ?

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
DOE for 189 & 190 - 27-03-2018
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points
Total Points: 80 (Age 25,English 20,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Just a query. What are the number for ANZSCO - 261111 if we are expecting 2000 invite on 11 August & how we calculate numbers for any ANZSCO.
> 
> ...


it seems to vary, historically, invites for pro-rata anzsco were pro-rated, but not the case for sometime now... so hard to say, i think you have better chance with NSW.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Friends,

What are the chances for getting the invitation, as per ISCA prediction its long road ahead. Just curios to know whether keep on waiting or try to push with partner skill (261111) to 80 for 189.


Skill: 261313 
Points 189: 75 ( this is the max i can achieve)
190 NSW: 80
EOI updated: 24th june


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What are the chances for getting the invitation, as per ISCA prediction its long road ahead. Just curios to know whether keep on waiting or try to push with partner skill (261111) to 80 for 189.
> 
> ...


Gaining a few points is always better than waiting endlessly...if you can just go for it! Do remember that the date of effect of your EOI changes with any change in points. Good Luck mate!


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Gaining a few points is always better than waiting endlessly...if you can just go for it! Do remember that the date of effect of your EOI changes with any change in points. Good Luck mate!


Thanks man, let see what happens on 11th, then accordingly need to put efforts in getting 20 in pte/ilets for partner. Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> please respond to my query.
> 
> ...


whats the query?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

intruder_ said:


> You are good to apply if your occupation is on the list of NSW, nothing extra you need to do other than submitting a EOI for NSW.
> 
> Regarding frequency of invitations, there are no known timeliness or patterns for the invitations.
> They send invites throughout the month for the selected profiles.


i would add on to that, they seem to invite regularly, sometimes larger batches sometimes single invites, we know that are 4000 spots, so we can assume they spread them evenly (based on the last year) throughout the year.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Just a query. What are the number for ANZSCO - 261111 if we are expecting 2000 invite on 11 August & how we calculate numbers for any ANZSCO.
> 
> ...


Hi

We (I) can expect 28 invites for ICT BA with a total round of 2000 invites. 28 invites with a 31 day gap between invites, is likely to reach a 75 point DOE 28th February 2018 or maybe just crawl into March 2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many can we expect for 263111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> How many can we expect for 263111?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

42 with 2000 total and invites getting to 75 points with DOE towards the end of May 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. So still no chance for 70 pointers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

Nice to see you after long. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> Nice to see you after long.
> 
> Cheers


He has to be more active on the forum

He really helps a lot of members 

He may not post on every thread but when he does, it really helps the member understand his situation 
Just posting indiscriminately doesn’t help

Cheers


----------



## mauritz.erick (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys, I have been a silent reader on this forum.

May I ask your opinion when will I be invited for 189? I have read Iscah's prediction regarding all the non pro rata occupation with 65 pointer will be invited by the end of 2018. What do you guys think? 

Total point details:
ANZSCO - 263312 Telecommunication Network Engineer
Age: 30 pts
Education: 15 pts
Australia study requirement: 5 pts
Partner skill: 5 pts 
English: 10 pts
DOE: 23/03/2018

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader on this forum.
> 
> May I ask your opinion when will I be invited for 189? I have read Iscah's prediction regarding all the non pro rata occupation with 65 pointer will be invited by the end of 2018. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Iscah is the best bet 

Cheers


----------



## ravisaavi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sakshikalra said:


> 189 Code:2613 doe:6 jul2018 75points
> Will ever get invite?


Hi,
I am also having the same profile 

261313
75 points
DOE: 07/07/18

Please confirm by when i hope to get the invite.

Regards,


----------



## ravisaavi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Should i go for state sponsorship for 75 points too?

Regards,


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

ravisaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Should i go for state sponsorship for 75 points too?
> 
> Regards,


You don't lose anything by doing so. In fact, you'd probably have another avenue to receive an Invite.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> We (I) can expect 28 invites for ICT BA with a total round of 2000 invites. 28 invites with a 31 day gap between invites, is likely to reach a 75 point DOE 28th February 2018 or maybe just crawl into March 2018.
> 
> ...


The earlier date was 26/02/2018. You mean it will move only by 2 days for 75 pointers. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Members,

I have lodged an application for electronics engineer assessment with Engineers Australia. As a result of outcome then have assessed only my education. I have not got any assessment on my work experience. Do work experience assessment is required in order to claim experience points in 189/190 VISA?

Do EA provide assessment of work experience as well? Is is required to lodge application for 189 VISA?

Please guide me.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

What's the probability to get all 70 points non pros getting cleared in 11th August round, having similar restrictions to pro-rata (180-820).

My DOE is of 5th August 70s non pro. That's why I am curious about it.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

I submitted EOI for 190 QLD Alumni stream on 16th July, 2018 for ANZSCO 261312 with 80 Points.

Was I too late to submit EOI on 16th July??

Has Anyone received invitation recently for QLD 190??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

mendax said:


> I submitted EOI for 190 QLD Alumni stream on 16th July, 2018 for ANZSCO 261312 with 80 Points.
> 
> Was I too late to submit EOI on 16th July??
> 
> ...


Its like catching the bus, you are always late but at the same time never too late...good luck!


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, 

Can someone please clarify. 

ACS has rounded off the 4 years experience that they deducted for education (BE EEE) not related to the occupation (Systems Analyst). They have actually deducted 4 years and 17 days instead of 4 years when they rounded off and mentioned that skills can be considered after Oct 2019. As a result i have lost 5 points by 2-3 days. 

Can I request ACS to re-consider so that I would be able to claim 15 points instead of 10? Has anyone seen this kind of scenario..please provide feedback.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please clarify.
> 
> ...


I don't think so but you can raise a query with ACS for the same. They have a criteria which they apply and share the result.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

This seems a bit unfair to round off to a nearest month when couple of days matter a lot for us.


saurabhpluto said:


> I don't think so but you can raise a query with ACS for the same. They have a criteria which they apply and share the result.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What's the probability to get all 70 points non pros getting cleared in 11th August round, having similar restrictions to pro-rata (180-820).
> 
> ...


Hi 
I've made some calculations based on figures from DOHA and Iscah and I think that if they invite 2000 with the same % of non pro-rata - you might get invite. I think that all 70 pointers NPR will get invites and they even start to pick up 65 pointers from Sept. and Oct'2017
But it is my opinion and I don't know for sure, I created the situation with the similar conditions as previous round but with 2000 places


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

There is a 100% probability of invitations to all 70 & above Non Pro Rata on 11th August, assuming that all 1640 invitations are given to NPR. 

Also, new cut off will be 65 with over 2-weeks of moving days, i.e somwhere between or end of October 2017. 


Again, if same trend continued in September, over 50% of 65 pointers from NPR will be pulled by the skillselect system. 



Thanks.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

It has a simple rule if month to month work experience.


Karthik. said:


> This seems a bit unfair to round off to a nearest month when couple of days matter a lot for us.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Pro rata could get full invitations probably from October unless there is 3000+ invitations in August.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OlgaUshakova said:


> Hi
> I've made some calculations based on figures from DOHA and Iscah and I think that if they invite 2000 with the same % of non pro-rata - you might get invite. I think that all 70 pointers NPR will get invites and they even start to pick up 65 pointers from Sept. and Oct'2017
> But it is my opinion and I don't know for sure, I created the situation with the similar conditions as previous round but with 2000 places


Lets Olya, lets see


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

James018 said:


> There is a 100% probability of invitations to all 70 & above Non Pro Rata on 11th August, assuming that all 1640 invitations are given to NPR.
> 
> Also, new cut off will be 65 with over 2-weeks of moving days, i.e somwhere between or end of October 2017.
> 
> ...




Can't believe how time has changed for non pro rata within a month. Back in July, before 1st round of this FY happened, 70 points non pros had 7 months backlogs and ISCAH had predicted that 65 non pros have no chance in this FY18/19. 
There is nothing impossible when it relates to Australian Immigration. 
Last time when I had 60 points ( non pros), I missed invitation by 1 round in July 2017 and now having 70 points, close to invitation by 1 round, yet I am not confident enough to get invitation.
What a life given to us by DoHA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Can't believe how time has changed for non pro rata within a month. Back in July, before 1st round of this FY happened, 70 points non pros had 7 months backlogs and ISCAH had predicted that 65 non pros have no chance in this FY18/19.
> There is nothing impossible when it relates to Australian Immigration.
> Last time when I had 60 points ( non pros), I missed invitation by 1 round in July 2017 and now having 70 points, close to invitation by 1 round, yet I am not confident enough to get invitation.
> What a life given to us by DoHA.
> ...


you are persistent, you get where you need to get, i am sure, DHA or not  all the best!


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys need info on the below:

1. My EOI Date is 6thApril18 with 70 points for 189 and for job code 261311 category, as per ISCAH for 70 points the invites would be post June2019, is this true? or some anomaly in their predictions?
2. I can get another 5 points by September as i had shifted job and i need to reassessed by ACS for that experience part alone, How much time does it take for ACS reassessment cases?
3. When points become 75 then EOI Date also gets updated to the new points reflected date?
4. In this blog i have seen people are saying even with a score of 75 people dont get invite, but as per the July 11th invites list for 2613 i could see EOI date until April 1st week or something the invites have been released for 75 score, so based on this by at-least 3 months frequency wouldn't the invites be released?
5. Also i see in this thread 2613 does have pro rata mechanism, what does it imply?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Thanks. So still no chance for 70 pointers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will be extremely hard  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Guys need info on the below:
> 
> 1. My EOI Date is 6thApril18 with 70 points for 189 and for job code 261311 category, as per ISCAH for 70 points the invites would be post June2019, is this true? or some anomaly in their predictions?
> 2. I can get another 5 points by September as i had shifted job and i need to reassessed by ACS for that experience part alone, How much time does it take for ACS reassessment cases?
> ...


1. At this moment everyone is just guessing on what DHA means what it has put out on their plans for the rest of the year
Let the August round be completed, maybe we will have a better sense of what we can expect going forward 

2. The approximately delay in ACS is currently at 2 months
As you are a repeat applicant, maybe you can be a bit fast, but don’t take chances

3. YES . The date of effect which is used to issue invites will reset to September 

4. Let the August round get completed and allow some time to Iscah to update their calculations 
Then you can visit Iscah and estimate your invite

5. Pro rata means that only a limited number of invites are issued to that category every month 

Cheers


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have lodged an application for electronics engineer assessment with Engineers Australia. As a result of outcome then have assessed only my education. I have not got any assessment on my work experience. Do work experience assessment is required in order to claim experience points in 189/190 VISA?
> 
> ...


1. I believe if you are going to claim points for experience you need to have it assessed by the relevant body.

2. Yes EA will assess experience. (I also got my experiences assessed by EA, had to provide Salary slips,bank statements, Provident fund documents etc. but pls note that required documents can change from one CO to another )


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe how time has changed for non pro rata within a month. Back in July, before 1st round of this FY happened, 70 points non pros had 7 months backlogs and ISCAH had predicted that 65 non pros have no chance in this FY18/19.
> ...


1st assumption= 80 % of NPR invitations may continue till September !

If DOHA continue to invite the same ratio till October, almost all 65 pointers will get cleared Or unless they change their mind and says they will invite 60 pointers as well.

2nd assmuption= 3000 + invitations in August! This could be very very good news for both PR & NPR. This will bring balance in terms of cut off. PR will drop to 75 in average while NPR will be on 65. On the other hand, a full round of invitations to Accountants of 288 or more will clear all 80 & above backlog till May, leaving 3 months or more backlog of them before 75 get invited. 

3rd assumption= 2000 invitations in August & 50-50 split to both PR & NPR from September !

In this case, if DOHA start inviting to both in 50-50 ratio, cut off of NPR at 65 will move atleast 2 months from October 2017. This will also gradually opens the doors for PR to get healthy invitations accross the program year. 


Regards,

James


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Do we need to provide separate ACS if we're claiming points for experience in Australia? Even after positive assessment from 2yr study + professional year?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> 1st assumption= 80 % of NPR invitations may continue till September !
> 
> If DOHA continue to invite the same ratio till October, almost all 65 pointers will get cleared Or unless they change their mind and says they will invite 60 pointers as well.
> 
> ...


You are very optimistic but we should be more realistic at this time. DoHA wanted to cut down on total invites being sent. They are not considering the migration intake numbers as targets to meet but rather a quota which they are not obliged to fill.


@Andreyx108b: On immitracker, can you tell me the period (month) CO contact has been made so far for new visa applications for 189?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> Do we need to provide separate ACS if we're claiming points for experience in Australia? Even after positive assessment from 2yr study + professional year?


Yes ACS needs to re-assessment and will issue a new outcome letter mentioning your employment periods. This usually takes 6 weeks or some times more.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> You are very optimistic but we should be more realistic at this time. DoHA wanted to cut down on total invites being sent. They are not considering the migration intake numbers as targets to meet but rather a quota which they are not obliged to fill.
> 
> 
> @Andreyx108b: On immitracker, can you tell me the period (month) CO contact has been made so far for new visa applications for 189?


Can you please elaborate? Do you mean % of CO contact by months?


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

How does NPR get picked ?? Like last round I saw that fairly high number of civil engineer and nurses were invited compared to other occupations in NPR so is it based on occupation?? That more from a particular ANZSCO code and few from other?? Or is it purely number based ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> How does NPR get picked ?? Like last round I saw that fairly high number of civil engineer and nurses were invited compared to other occupations in NPR so is it based on occupation?? That more from a particular ANZSCO code and few from other?? Or is it purely number based ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


All NPR are clubbed together and the highest points are invited
Among equal points, earlier DOE are invited

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok thanks mate


newbienz said:


> All NPR are clubbed together and the highest points are invited
> Among equal points, earlier DOE are invited
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > 1st assumption= 80 % of NPR invitations may continue till September !
> ...


 You are correct with my assumption number 1.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please elaborate? Do you mean % of CO contact by months?


Hmmm... Sort of.. I want to know if there are any CO contacts made for April and May lodge applications (189).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Hmmm... Sort of.. I want to know if there are any CO contacts made for April and May lodge applications (189).


Please see attached. 

Does it help?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...189/analytics/statuses-by-month-of-submission 

*Co-contact are in orange.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can anyone please advise me , can we count paid annual leave weeks while claiming experience points?? 20hrs/week has to be maintained to claim experience weeks, but what if we took a whole week as an paid annual leave? Can we still count that paid leave in experience weeks?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone please advise me , can we count paid annual leave weeks while claiming experience points?? 20hrs/week has to be maintained to claim experience weeks, but what if we took a whole week as an paid annual leave? Can we still count that paid leave in experience weeks?
> 
> ...


Paid leave can be claimed, yes. 

I am less certain about paid maternity leave but I would think so, yes - probably worth checking with a MARA agent though.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Some Good news !!!!


https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1881902331895773




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Paid leave can be claimed, yes.
> 
> I am less certain about paid maternity leave but I would think so, yes - probably worth checking with a MARA agent though.




Thanks bro!! I will talk to some MARA agent then.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Update from ISCAH..!! Finally some good news for pro rata occupations..!!

DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

We have confirmed with DoHA that the Pro rata invites for the 2018/19 program year will be approximately 60% of the total program over the year.

DoHA have previously also said that the program is the same as last year, so we expect close to 15,600 invites. Which will then mean :

- 9360 invitations for Pro Rata occupations
- 6240 invitations for Non Pro rata occupations
With an average of 1300 invitations per round

They also confirmed that they were intending to invite a more than usual number of EOIs in July than the average. Which gives us confidence that it was anticipated to be 2000 in July in total (two rounds of 1000).

Given DoHA now say that 60% of invites will be Pro Rata occupations for the program year, it means that shortly DoHA will have to change their settings of inviting just 180 out of 1000 Pro ratas per round. We expect this in the next two months. This will be good news for Pro Rata occupations and we will update our invitations estimates table after the 11th August round


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Some Good news !!!!
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1881902331895773
> ...


Thanks for that. Nice to see someone who is in the same boat as me. 

Also, the next 189 round will be held on this Friday, 7.30 pm IST, right?


----------



## iswan1990 (Jul 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Update from ISCAH..!! Finally some good news for pro rata occupations..!!
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


This is definitely good news! Let's hope they execute their plans as mentioned from 11 August invite onwards.

Good luck to all!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Please see attached.
> 
> Does it help?
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I was after. Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Update from ISCAH..!! Finally some good news for pro rata occupations..!!
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Indeed good news. Thanks ISCAH for getting this information.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Update from ISCAH..!! Finally some good news for pro rata occupations..!!
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Phew!! A cloud of hope!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Indeed good news. Thanks ISCAH for getting this information.


i wonder with july over, where are the two rounds?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i wonder with july over, where are the two rounds?




I think 11th Aug will be 3000 round given the update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i wonder with july over, where are the two rounds?


"..they were intending to invite.."


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> "..they were intending to invite.."


i hope it won't mean they are intending to invite "one day"...


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

So if we assume that from now one, they invite 60% of pro-rata occupations each round (780 invites), how many of those can be for 233511,233512, 233513 (Mechanical and related occupations)?

Earlier, it used to be 15-25 invites out of 300 per round.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Now the shadow of doubt is on Electronics Engineers and Other engineering professionals who received a drastically low number of 3 and 7 respectively in the last round... I hope that was not intentional..!!!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i hope it won't mean they are intending to invite "one day"...


Yikes! I seriously hope not!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Now the shadow of doubt is on Electronics Engineers and Other engineering professionals who received a drastically low number of 3 and 7 respectively in the last round... I hope that was not intentional..!!!


True that.... This is a good sign but hope electronics also participates in pro rata party 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

This new news of 60-40 is not good for non pro rata. Backlogs of 70 won't even be cleared till July 2017 if this new rule is applied with 2000 invitations caps. Having 3000 caps can make a difference and can clear all 70 points non pros, but this is something which we cannot expect to have. 
What an ups and down !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

_"Invitation rounds are anticipated to run on the 11th day of each month. Dates for the rounds are subject to change."_

Any chance they gonna invite earlier or later since 11th is a Saturday??


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> _"Invitation rounds are anticipated to run on the 11th day of each month. Dates for the rounds are subject to change."_
> 
> Any chance they gonna invite earlier or later since 11th is a Saturday??


Day has no significance as per the new system. It will run at 12.01 AM on the 11th day of every month..


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> True that.... This is a good sign but hope electronics also participates in pro rata party
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I strongly believe that the last round was a one-off round.. I think electronics will receive same priority as other pro rata occupations from the coming round..!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> I strongly believe that the last round was a one-off round.. I think electronics will receive same priority as other pro rata occupations from the coming round..!


Let's hope man...are you waiting for electronics too? What's ur points and doe?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> This new news of 60-40 is not good for non pro rata. Backlogs of 70 won't even be cleared till July 2017 if this new rule is applied with 2000 invitations caps. Having 3000 caps can make a difference and can clear all 70 points non pros, but this is something which we cannot expect to have.
> What an ups and down !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dont think so mate.. I believe they can clear off the 70 point backlogs even with a 60:40 split.. However, it will take more rounds compared to a 20:80 split... So this is equally good for pro rata and non pro rata..!!

and i think you had a typo in July 2017.. Cuz non pro 70 pointers have been cleared till March 2018..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This new news of 60-40 is not good for non pro rata. Backlogs of 70 won't even be cleared till July 2017 if this new rule is applied with 2000 invitations caps. Having 3000 caps can make a difference and can clear all 70 points non pros, but this is something which we cannot expect to have.
> What an ups and down !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why don't people are hardly earning points? People are the same whether he is in pro or non-pro. More efficient people should go on. 
Earning 75 or 80 points still waiting for one year is fair???


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Why don't people are hardly earning points? People are the same whether he is in pro or non-pro. More efficient people should go on.
> Earning 75 or 80 points still waiting for one year is fair???


I second that man..!!


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Let's hope man...are you waiting for electronics too? What's ur points and doe?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Its in my signature mate.. DOE : 8th december 2017.. Points 70..!!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Its in my signature mate.. DOE : 8th december 2017.. Points 70..!!


For some reason I am unable to see the signature using this Tapatalk app...


You are almost there... 70 pts is cleared till 6 Dec if I remember correctly and there is not a huge 75 pointers waiting in electronics...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> For some reason I am unable to see the signature using this Tapatalk app...
> 
> 
> You are almost there... 70 pts is cleared till 6 Dec if I remember correctly and there is not a huge 75 pointers waiting in electronics...
> ...


Yeaah mate.. 1 day gap to invite.. If electronics is given the same priority as other pro ratas, then I may get an invite soon.. But if they have purposefully reduced the ceiling value for electronics and continue to invite very low number only for that occupation, then no hopes..!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I second that man..!!


Anyway, let us see man. What happens next coming months will decide our lives. Anyway, they can't continue 20 to 80 throughout the year for sure. Because even 60 pointed people will also come to the line for non-pro if the 80 to 20 ration remains. This year 60 point is not legal so I think they have to change the cap in coming months.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I dont think so mate.. I believe they can clear off the 70 point backlogs even with a 60:40 split.. However, it will take more rounds compared to a 20:80 split... So this is equally good for pro rata and non pro rata..!!
> 
> 
> 
> and i think you had a typo in July 2017.. Cuz non pro 70 pointers have been cleared till March 2018..




Yeah, I meant to say July 2018 instead of 2017. 

60-40 split of 2000 invitations caps for coming round will clear 70s NPR backlogs till Mid of May. As I am on 70 points NpR of DOE 5th August, I was hoping to get an invitation. Now this split will make at least 2 more rounds to come up till 5th August. It's not even guaranteed if they lower the caps again in future or put more restrictions on non pro rata. This is very bad news for non pro rata people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Yeah, I meant to say July 2018 instead of 2017.
> 
> 60-40 split of 2000 invitations caps for coming round will clear 70s NPR backlogs till Mid of May. As I am on 70 points NpR of DOE 5th August, I was hoping to get an invitation. Now this split will make at least 2 more rounds to come up till 5th August. It's not even guaranteed if they lower the caps again in future or put more restrictions on non pro rata. This is very bad news for non pro rata people.
> 
> ...


Mate..!! 70 pointers from Pro rata are waiting for 8-9 months now... and you are crying for a 2 month wait..!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyway, let us see man. What happens next coming months will decide our lives. Anyway, they can't continue 20 to 80 throughout the year for sure. Because even 60 pointed people will also come to the line for non-pro if the 80 to 20 ration remains. This year 60 point is not legal so I think they have to change the cap in coming months.


60 pointers have zero chance of being invited based on current legislation, even if their EOIs haven't expired.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Mate..!! 70 pointers from Pro rata are waiting for 8-9 months now... and you are crying for a 2 month wait..!!




Mate it could be 2 months for other people, but for me, who have already missed invitations twice by 1 round, is no less than 2 years. Immigration policies and restrictions can change any time so, what I believe is if you think you can get an invitation in coming round, you can relax. Otherwise, no guarantee about the other coming coming rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mate it could be 2 months for other people, but for me, who have already missed invitations twice by 1 round, is no less than 2 years. Immigration policies and restrictions can change any time so, what I believe is if you think you can get an invitation in coming round, you can relax. Otherwise, no guarantee about the other coming coming rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops.. sorry mate..!! I was not aware of that history... Anyways, I wish you get an invite soon man..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 60 pointers have zero chance of being invited based on current legislation, even if their EOIs haven't expired.


I think the EOIs submitted before the legislation should continue to be active because that doesn't seem to be fair, but if this is the case, I pity those waiting for months and years only to see the EOIs being dropped for no fault of their's...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Oops.. sorry mate..!! I was not aware of that history... Anyways, I wish you get an invite soon man..




Nah you're buddy!!!
Now let's what what's coming in 11th August round!!
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*Relieved but no surity*

I am relieved after hearing this news. But still only after getting an invite in the mail can make anyone sure of this news. Let us hope well for both pro rata and non-pro ratas.

Best of luck everyone. 

Each other can understand the pain in earning each point. 

Appreciate and go along on the journey.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Yeah, I meant to say July 2018 instead of 2017.
> 
> 60-40 split of 2000 invitations caps for coming round will clear 70s NPR backlogs till Mid of May. As I am on 70 points NpR of DOE 5th August, I was hoping to get an invitation. Now this split will make at least 2 more rounds to come up till 5th August. It's not even guaranteed if they lower the caps again in future or put more restrictions on non pro rata. This is very bad news for non pro rata people.
> 
> ...


You should be happy that it's 60-40, not 70-30.Believe last FY the ratio was closer to that. For you it will eventually get to your DOE in 2,3 rounds. But in my case I will lose 5 points at the end of Aug. So Aug 11th round is critical for me. I have a gap of 24 days.

Good luck and Let's hope for a 3000 round in Aug 11. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saifsd said:


> I think the EOIs submitted before the legislation should continue to be active because that doesn't seem to be fair, but if this is the case, I pity those waiting for months and years only to see the EOIs being dropped for no fault of their's...


Yeah it is really unfortunate for folks who have no means to increase their points.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Why don't people are hardly earning points? People are the same whether he is in pro or non-pro. More efficient people should go on.
> Earning 75 or 80 points still waiting for one year is fair???


That's true mate but there are people who have got maximum points from Education and English but lacking in the Age/Experience/Spouse categories. 

And also there are occupations where the highest qualification is not always a degree so it would be unfair to them too.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

Do I have any chance to get invited on 11th August cause my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August.

189 Non Pro Rata

75 Points

DOE: 26-08-18

Age: 30
Aus Studeis: 5
Bachelors: 15
PTE: 10
NAATI: 5
PRO year: 5
Aus Experience: 5

Total= 75 189visa and 75+5 190 NSW


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> That's true mate but there are people who have got maximum points from Education and English but lacking in the Age/Experience/Spouse categories.
> 
> And also there are occupations where the highest qualification is not always a degree so it would be unfair to them too.


You occupation is anyway due for invite this month yar.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Do I have any chance to get invited on 11th August cause my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August.
> 
> ...


You have a very high chance of getting invited this week mate.. get ready with some beer..!


----------



## Renusam (Aug 8, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Today was super frustrating, with all the tension around estimates/forecasts/arguments on the July thread. So the drama continues.
> 
> 18 days to go!!



Hey @ronniesg

Did you get invite ???


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Do I have any chance to get invited on 11th August cause my 485 visa is expiring on 26th August.
> 
> ...


Ohh sorry.. Your doe says 26/08/2018.. and today is only 8/08/2018..!!


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Ohh sorry.. Your doe says 26/08/2018.. and today is only 8/08/2018..!!


Ohhhh Sorry I mean 26/07/2018


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Today’s iscah update brings so much hope fr me 

9.12.17 , 70, mechanical 

485 expiring 12 october 2018
I hv 3 rounds to go 
🤞🏻


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Ohh sorry.. Your doe says 26/08/2018.. and today is only 8/08/2018..!!


Do you sill think that I have a chance with 26-07-18 doe ???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

With 75 in non pro is of full chance i this round yar. Dont worry you will get an invite on Aug 11 for sure.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> You should be happy that it's 60-40, not 70-30.Believe last FY the ratio was closer to that. For you it will eventually get to your DOE in 2,3 rounds. But in my case I will lose 5 points at the end of Aug. So Aug 11th round is critical for me. I have a gap of 24 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and Let's hope for a 3000 round in Aug 11. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Your DOE is of 30 March Non pro rata. No one can stop you to get invitation in coming round. Better you start preparing documents and money
For me, I always miss the invitation when it comes closure , so I am being bit selfish and thinking about myself only at the moment but that's what are human beings
Anyways good luck for coming round!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> With 75 in non pro is of full chance i this round yar. Dont worry you will get an invite on Aug 11 for sure.


Thanks mate lets see hoping for the best. My visa is expiring and I am here from last 6.5 years thats why I am stressed. I was 18 when I moved here.....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Thanks mate lets see hoping for the best. My visa is expiring and I am here from last 6.5 years thats why I am stressed. I was 18 when I moved here.....


You are lucky that you are at 75 now. At least you are so lucky that you have 75 and now the invite cutoff is at 70 for non pros. As the other mate said prepare pcc and medical and leave it. Sleep for long time.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Your DOE is of 30 March Non pro rata. No one can stop you to get invitation in coming round. Better you start preparing documents and money
> For me, I always miss the invitation when it comes closure , so I am being bit selfish and thinking about myself only at the moment but that's what are human beings
> Anyways good luck for coming round!!
> 
> ...


I hope so too Ram.
Of course everyone gets so nervous and selfish when something they were expecting eagerly gets closer. You will also get it mate don't worry. If they decide to add remaining invites of July to August round I'm sure it will get to your DOE or closer at least. Good luck.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> I hope so too Ram.
> 
> Of course everyone gets so nervous and selfish when something they were expecting eagerly gets closer. You will also get it mate don't worry. If they decide to add remaining invites of July to August round I'm sure it will get to your DOE or closer at least. Good luck.




Our MARA agent has advised me that, to get me an invitation; non pro rata has to get more than 1000 invitations, which is only possible;

1. If total invitations are more than 2500 in this 60-40 split.

2. If total invitations are around 1500 , in 18-22 split.

In both cases, it seems unlikely to get me an invitation in this round. Immigration is always unpredictable so I will see how things goes on Friday night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

As I comment before, this is what could be the 11th August round like.

1st assumption= 80 % of NPR invitations may continue till September !
If DOHA continue to invite the same ratio till October, almost all 65 pointers will get cleared Or unless they change their mind and says they will invite 60 pointers as well.
2nd assmuption= 3000 + invitations in August! This could be very very good news for both PR & NPR. This will bring balance in terms of cut off. PR will drop to 75 in average while NPR will be on 65. On the other hand, a full round of invitations to Accountants of 288 or more will clear all 80 & above backlog till May, leaving 3 months or more backlog of them before 75 get invited. 
3rd assumption= 2000 invitations in August & 50-50 split to both PR & NPR from September !
In this case, if DOHA start inviting to both in 50-50 ratio, cut off of NPR at 65 will move atleast 2 months from October 2017. This will also gradually opens the doors for PR to get healthy invitations accross the program year. 
Regards,
James


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

James018 said:


> As I comment before, this is what could be the 11th August round like.
> 
> 1st assumption= 80 % of NPR invitations may continue till September !
> If DOHA continue to invite the same ratio till October, almost all 65 pointers will get cleared Or unless they change their mind and says they will invite 60 pointers as well.
> ...




According to you, can all 70 points NPR get cleared - while having 60-40 split with total 2000 invitations??
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Our MARA agent has advised me that, to get me an invitation; non pro rata has to get more than 1000 invitations, which is only possible;
> 
> 1. If total invitations are more than 2500 in this 60-40 split.
> 
> ...


Yes let's wait and see what happens, what if they decide to maintain the 20%-80% split for next round also.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Yes let's wait and see what happens, what if they decide to maintain the 20%-80% split for next round also.


Most probably this will happen for 2 more rounds.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Not sure if people have seen this. Just wanted to share if not shared.

DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro
DOE: 26/06/2018
70 points

Hoping to be invited this Friday! 
🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Most probably this will happen for 2 more rounds.


I personally dont think so mate.. Even in the last round, I dont think they purposefully did a 20:80 split.. I think they were "intending" to invite 2000 people, but forgot to remove the restriction on pro ratas...!! so if things were as planned, it would have been a 1180:820 split between pro rata and non pro rata.. 1180 is approximately 60% of 2000.. This makes sense from what doHa informed ISCAH..!!

So personally, I believe last round was a blunder made by DoHA.. I think it wont happen anymore...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I personally dont think so mate.. Even in the last round, I dont think they purposefully did a 20:80 split.. I think they were "intending" to invite 2000 people, but forgot to remove the restriction on pro ratas...!! so if things were as planned, it would have been a 1180:820 split between pro rata and non pro rata.. 1180 is approximately 60% of 2000.. This makes sense from what doHa informed ISCAH..!!
> 
> So personally, I believe last round was a blunder made by DoHA.. I think it wont happen anymore...


I cant believe mate. It cannot be possible. This is totally complicated mate.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Thats a big big relief to see that news! A big ray of hope for 70 pointers.


233512, doe 7 march.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sharv said:


> Thats a big big relief to see that news! A big ray of hope for 70 pointers.
> 
> 
> 233512, doe 7 march.
> ...


Really man. So much surprise hidden.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hoping the best for both pro and non pro.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all , I believe the next round as per India timing would be on 10 August 2018 7.30 PM pls confirm.


----------



## tintinlink (Jul 3, 2018)

After 10 times of attempt to achieve PTE 79+ now I have fulfilled my dream of getting 75 pts for 189 application (lodged EOI previously on 08/12/2017 with 65 pts in 233211: Civil Engineer- 189).

 Wish all the best in the upcoming invitation round.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tintinlink said:


> After 10 times of attempt to achieve PTE 79+ now I have fulfilled my dream of getting 75 pts for 189 application (lodged EOI previously on 08/12/2017 with 65 pts in 233211: Civil Engineer- 189).
> 
> Wish all the best in the upcoming invitation round.


Snowy must be delighted, what is your DOE ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all , I believe the next round as per India timing would be on 10 August 2018 7.30 PM pls confirm.


Even i got the same doubt. Experts please confirm.


----------



## tintinlink (Jul 3, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Snowy must be delighted, what is your DOE ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

My DOE has been updated to 03/08/2018. 

My occupation is 233211 Civil Engineer. 

Regards,

Tri


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

My DOE is 04/05/2018. I had 189 and 190 in the same EOI. I got a 190 invite but the 2 months to apply for visa will expire on 11 August. So my question is if I decide to let the 190 expire the DOE for my 189 will remain the same or get updated to 11 August?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I personally dont think so mate.. Even in the last round, I dont think they purposefully did a 20:80 split.. I think they were "intending" to invite 2000 people, but forgot to remove the restriction on pro ratas...!! so if things were as planned, it would have been a 1180:820 split between pro rata and non pro rata.. 1180 is approximately 60% of 2000.. This makes sense from what doHa informed ISCAH..!!
> 
> So personally, I believe last round was a blunder made by DoHA.. I think it wont happen anymore...


this is what all of us said when they invited 300 for the first time last year ... DoHA doesnt make mistakes they do things on purpose ... i hope both the PR and NPR guys get the invites  
Good Luck


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony

After 60:40 split in favour of Pro Rata

Do i stand a chance sometime this year

DOE: 29 NOV 17
70 POINTS
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
ONSHORE


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tintinlink said:


> After 10 times of attempt to achieve PTE 79+ now I have fulfilled my dream of getting 75 pts for 189 application (lodged EOI previously on 08/12/2017 with 65 pts in 233211: Civil Engineer- 189).
> 
> Wish all the best in the upcoming invitation round.


You´re the king!


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:



dragonmigrant said:


> Update from ISCAH..!! Finally some good news for pro rata occupations..!!
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> After 60:40 split in favour of Pro Rata
> 
> ...


Still borderline even if it gets to 60 invites per months for your occupation 

would need to get up to - but looking a lot better after that news

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Still borderline even if it gets to 60 invites per months for your occupation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony,

You answered about 263111 yesterday saying that it could be 42 invites. Now after today’s good news for pro rata, what you reckon for 70 pointers?Will they get invited in next couple of rounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SD7 said:


> My DOE is 04/05/2018. I had 189 and 190 in the same EOI. I got a 190 invite but the 2 months to apply for visa will expire on 11 August. So my question is if I decide to let the 190 expire the DOE for my 189 will remain the same or get updated to 11 August?


Hi

It will remain the same but I think you will still be suspended at 1 minute past midnight on 11th August 2018, so you will only be in contention for the round of 11th September

Regards

Tony


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It will remain the same but I think you will still be suspended at 1 minute past midnight on 11th August 2018, so you will only be in contention for the round of 11th September
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the confirmation Tony! Yes the EOI will open up only on 12th August. I am all ready to apply and planning to take the final decision based on the 11 Aug round. Am 261313 with 75 points (189) with DOE 4 May, so I might decide to give up the 190 if there is some significant movement and wait another month..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You answered about 263111 yesterday saying that it could be 42 invites. Now after today’s good news for pro rata, what you reckon for 70 pointers?Will they get invited in next couple of rounds?
> 
> ...


Definitely looks better for you longer term - maybe even this Friday night if they re-adjust the split in the next round - so if it is 2000 total, you would be now hoping that it will be a minimum of 42 - let's see what happens

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Definitely looks better for you longer term - maybe even this Friday night if they re-adjust the split in the next round - so if it is 2000 total, you would be now hoping that it will be a minimum of 42 - let's see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Tony. Hoping for the best.🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

Great to see you after long time. 

After todays news do you think i can get an invite soon ? 

2613* , 75 points , May 18. 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

SD7 said:


> My DOE is 04/05/2018. I had 189 and 190 in the same EOI. I got a 190 invite but the 2 months to apply for visa will expire on 11 August. So my question is if I decide to let the 190 expire the DOE for my 189 will remain the same or get updated to 11 August?


Hi SD7 , did you get a preinvite for 190 or final invite for 190 ?? 

Also under which state ? 

I have heard that we get 190 invite in 2 stages. In thr first stage they ask us for our detailed CV and documents and then after that they give the final invite ? 

Also if i have got only pre invite stage will my EOI for 189 be freezed at that time ? Or will my EOI be freezed only when i get the final confirmed invite for 190 ? 

Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi SD7 , did you get a preinvite for 190 or final invite for 190 ??
> 
> Also under which state ?
> 
> ...


You are correct
SS is in 2 parts 

You EOI will freeze only when you get the final confirmed invite

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > As I comment before, this is what could be the 11th August round like.
> ...


. If 2000 are invited with 50-50 split NPR at 70 may get cleared until May or June. With 1640 invites to NPR, not only 70 get cleared but also few hundreds of 65 also get invited. But I hope, beliebe DOHA will issue 3000 invitations considering last month issue.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SD7 , did you get a preinvite for 190 or final invite for 190 ??
> ...


Okay Thanks newbienz , 

But then just wondering that why is Tony above saying that his EOI for 189 will only be considered after his 2 months visa invite expires ? 

That means his 189 EOI has been freezed till he has got the 190 invite ?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> this is what all of us said when they invited 300 for the first time last year ... DoHA doesnt make mistakes they do things on purpose ... i hope both the PR and NPR guys get the invites
> Good Luck


Totally agree with your comment!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Okay Thanks newbienz ,
> 
> But then just wondering that why is Tony above saying that his EOI for 189 will only be considered after his 2 months visa invite expires ?
> 
> That means his 189 EOI has been freezed till he has got the 190 invite ?


I am not sure which post you are referring to
But most likely his 189 and 190 are in the same EOI

He must have got a final invite under 190, which he is not keen to use
So he can get invite under 189 only after the 190 invite expires in 60 days

Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi newbiez please have a look....i am referring to the above post.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Day has no significance as per the new system. It will run at 12.01 AM on the 11th day of every month..


I am also same point ...Have you applied for 190 NSW or not because I applied i didn't get any response they will call or not for just confirmation


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tintinlink said:


> After 10 times of attempt to achieve PTE 79+ now I have fulfilled my dream of getting 75 pts for 189 application (lodged EOI previously on 08/12/2017 with 65 pts in 233211: Civil Engineer- 189).
> 
> Wish all the best in the upcoming invitation round.


That is some perseverance, congratulations and all the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi newbiez please have a look....i am referring to the above post.


What I have written earlier is correct

Cheers


----------



## rotem (Apr 11, 2017)

SD7 said:


> Thanks a lot for the confirmation Tony! Yes the EOI will open up only on 12th August. I am all ready to apply and planning to take the final decision based on the 11 Aug round. Am 261313 with 75 points (189) with DOE 4 May, so I might decide to give up the 190 if there is some significant movement and wait another month..


Man, I must say something regarding your waiting. I'm almost 35 yo and I've learned an important lesson in life. If someone gives you something TAKE IT! and don't think maybe I can get something better tomorrow, because probably you are going to regret you didn't take it.

It happens to me a couple of times and since then I take the first thing I can get, and it proves itself. I also know other ppl who chose to pass on something because of the chance they may get something better, but eventually they got nothing and they regret it.

In your case I say take the SS, it doesn't really matter where you are going to settle in Australia as long as it is Australia, and after 2 years you can go wherever you want.


I wish you all the best 

cheers!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbiez please have a look....i am referring to the above post.
> ...


Thanks a lot newbienz. 

You and other senior members really make this a lot easier for all of us. 

Cant thank you all enough.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Tony and Newbienz,

Whats you take on today`s ISCAH news on DoHA planning for this year?

DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi @Welshtone,

please could you tell me in your opinion, if there are 2000 invitations and the same percentage PR vs NPR, if there would be 65 NPR pointers invited and what would be more or less the latest EOI date invited?

Thanks


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Duplicate post hence Deleted


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Duplicate post hence Deleted


I believe Tony himself is from iscah and new is a blind follower of iscah.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I believe Tony himself is from iscah and new is a blind follower of iscah.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Both are senior pros and almost try to help everyone in the forum with selfless interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Bennet.Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Duplicate post hence Deleted
> ...


So ? 

Yes tony is from iscah and newbiez is blind follower of iscah? 

So what ? 

Whats the point ? 

We have realistic aspirations, we cant go on following pluto !! Its too far


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am fairly new to this forum. But I follow each and every threads. 
I think we should respect senior members like welshtone and newbienz to maintain certain decorum.

We can only doubt their intentions if either we can help more people in a day as newbienz does or if we can more accurately or precisely predict outcomes than welshtone does.

I can only suggest we do not do that, rest is upto good members to understand. As we all are here for PR process and these two good people are only helping out.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## simha87 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Do we have any chance for 70 points for 189 Subclass in Aug 2018 Invitation ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> So ?
> 
> Yes tony is from iscah and newbiez is blind follower of iscah?
> 
> ...


Just leave him to criticise or comment as he wants
Shallow waters make the most noise

Both Tony and I have added him and those he follows To our ignore list 
We cannot even see what he has posted , unless it’s quoted by someone, which has happened in this case

I am thankful to the members for appreciating my work

But seriously since I have added such members to my ignore list , whose posts I find not useful and repetitive or irritating , my time on the forum is well spent

So if any member finds that I am suddenly not responding to him, you can be sure that I have added him to my ignore list 

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@sourabh dont forget newbeinz, welshstone try to help those in need and are dealing with most unpredictable immigration system in the world,,,as far as predictions are concerned they r based on present scenario ,certainly they dont want to make anyone panic with their predictions but a reality check for applicants to prepare themselves for worst case scenario, 
name one immigration agent/group who take their job so seriously by questioning Doha?? No one mate no one , if u disagree thats ok bt please dont make personal statements 

Thanks


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I believe Tony himself is from iscah and new is a blind follower of iscah.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure you are mentally handicapped. No words to say.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hi Tony and Newbienz,
> 
> Whats you take on today`s ISCAH news on DoHA planning for this year?
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah


Hi

Too many variables again so it has to be a "let's wait and see" round.

I think it will be total invites of 1,000, 2,000 or 3,000 - I think 2,000 is favourite (for me) and 3,000 is 2nd favourite.

Then we have the question on whether the split is re-adjusted towards the pro ratas.

I am of the opinion that the 180/820 split was an error so I think it may be adjusted to 60/40 on Friday night. So maybe a one-off 3,000 round with 1800 pro rata to 1200 non pros is possible and then reverting to 2000 per month with 1200/800 pro rata/non pro split. 

So let's wait and see

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Get a life pluto

Rather than prodding senior members who r unselfishly helping us maybe concentrate on finding ways to get an invite, if thats ur ultimate goal.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

I am on this fourm. From december 2016... waiting for an invite... newbienz, tony , anderxx , sultan, jeetmelborn, nilkot, imprincek ( iam sory if i missed a name or two) are the guys why we all here.. everyone is always asking,, this my case whenni get invite...these are the few guys who always take out precious time to answer everyone, using there expreience, calulations or optimism.. we all know that doha is unpredictable.. wil get invite/grant when doha wants,... here for moral support to eqch other... 
If not agree with anyone just leave it and move on to smthinv else...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> I am on this fourm. From december 2016... waiting for an invite... newbienz, tony , anderxx , sultan, jeetmelborn, nilkot, imprincek ( iam sory if i missed a name or two) are the guys why we all here.. everyone is always asking,, this my case whenni get invite...these are the few guys who always take out precious time to answer everyone, using there expreience, calulations or optimism.. we all know that doha is unpredictable.. wil get invite/grant when doha wants,... here for moral support to eqch other...
> If not agree with anyone just leave it and move on to smthinv else...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sharv so true . 

These guys are great. 

I wish i could meet them all and specially Tony and newbienz when i come to Australia and personally treat them for all the help they are providing. 

Guys , words are not enough to thank you. You all really make life easier. 

Thank you , cant say this enough


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi All,

When is the right time to submit US PCC considering it takes 3 months.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thnks sharv appreciated ur kind words
Newbeinz and welshtone are pro


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When is the right time to submit US PCC considering it takes 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk




It doesn’t take 3 months. 
FBI pcc takes less than 2 weeks
State Pcc depends on your state

Note: state pcc is also mandatory now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> It doesn’t take 3 months.
> FBI pcc takes less than 2 weeks
> State Pcc depends on your state
> 
> ...


Hi Shekar,

By 2 weeks do you mean using the new Electronic service ? If so, the website is not working for very long. Or the paper one is fast now ?
Not sure when are we required to submit the PCC so checking.
Also I believe state is required only if you had stayed more than 3 months in last 12 months.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> By 2 weeks do you mean using the new Electronic service ? If so, the website is not working for very long. Or the paper one is fast now ?
> Not sure when are we required to submit the PCC so checking.
> ...



You submit fbi request and pay fees online. Send finger prints by post. 

If you have lived in any state for more than 3 months in last 12 months you need pcc from all those states. 

Pcc can be submitted while lodging visa or when co asks you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> You submit fbi request and pay fees online. Send finger prints by post.
> 
> If you have lived in any state for more than 3 months in last 12 months you need pcc from all those states.
> 
> ...


Their website edo.cjis.gov which is used to pay online is down whenever I check. Is there any other way to pay online ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Their website edo.cjis.gov which is used to pay online is down whenever I check. Is there any other way to pay online ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk




I am yet to start the process. But I know a friend who got it using this process. 

Many members in forum commented that it is faster now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> I am yet to start the process. But I know a friend who got it using this process.
> 
> Many members in forum commented that it is faster now
> 
> ...


Let me call FBI and see when will it be up. Thank you Shekar.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Let me call FBI and see when will it be up. Thank you Shekar.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk




On that website it is recommended to use internet explorer or Mozilla firefox. Did you try using these browsers ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> On that website it is recommended to use internet explorer or Mozilla firefox. Did you try using these browsers ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah tried. Not working. Is it working for you ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Yeah tried. Not working. Is it working for you ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk




Yet to start the process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

From all indications most invitations will be in the 75points and above. This is becoming increasingly difficult.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Guys, 

Help me with one of my query. Whenever CO contact somebody’s office or manager, from where they get that info. 

Is it from form 80 or through the statutory deceleration submitted to ACS??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Another update from ISCAH... 

DoHA have confirmed that the Occupational Ceilings have not been updated yet for the 189 visa for 2018/19. The correct figures will be updated shortly.

I wish this is not a bad news for Electronics Engineers and Other engineering professionals..


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

On the basis of ISCAH update, ~9000 invites to Pro Rata should be sufficient to clear the backlog?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad news, they havnt updated occupational celings yet

https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1883618715057468/


Hope they dont reduced more , other engineering only have 1000 with few sub categories


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Another update from ISCAH...
> 
> DoHA have confirmed that the Occupational Ceilings have not been updated yet for the 189 visa for 2018/19. The correct figures will be updated shortly.
> 
> I wish this is not a bad news for Electronics Engineers and Other engineering professionals..


Does it mean they can add, move or remove some occupations also from sol list ?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Does it mean they can add, move or remove some occupations also from sol list ?


No. They will modify the ceiling values of each occupation.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> Sharv so true .
> 
> These guys are great.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this,, they have been continues support for all in this long waiting process..

Thanks again guys..


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Too many variables again so it has to be a "let's wait and see" round.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony.. Its going to be wait n watch.


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello All,

Am silent listener of the forum since past 4 months, when I submitted EOI.

Below are my 2 cents, agree or disagree up to you.

1 ) Last year, July 2017 round had 2000 invites and 130 for 263111. Split of 60/40 makes around 11% invites for PR quota.
2 ) Last month, July 2018 round had 1000 invites and 21 for 263111. Split of 80/20 makes around 20 invites.

So factor of 11% of PR quota would be used for calculation, Same figure matched for other months of 2017s.

Next for August 11th round it could be :

1 ) For 1000 invites 80/20 split - 263111 could be 20 invites.
2 ) For 1000 invites 60/40 split - 263111 could be 66 invites.
3 ) For 2000 invites 80/20 split - 263111 could be 40 invites.
4 ) For 2000 invites 60/40 split - 263111 could be 130 invites. (Makes round exactly same as July 2017)
5 ) For 3000 invites 80/20 split - 263111 could be 60 invites.
6 ) For 3000 invites 60/20 split - 263111 could be 198 invites.

If 198 invites, then based on immi tracker we have 19 70+ pointers, so multiply by 10 equals 190. This will clear 70 pointers till May 2018.

Am one of 263111, so performed analysis for this only. I did performed for 261311 and is more or less the same.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi greetings to newbeinz and tony

Based on iscah recent update and many conversations in this regard, I want to reiterate iscah words stated in aug 5th - “a nonprorata 65 point lodged today will likely get invite in just 4m”

Does this holds good even today? (After iscah aug 8th update)

Kindly advise experts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

$andeep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish you were electrical engineer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

$andeep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am silent listener of the forum since past 4 months, when I submitted EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep

The new ceilings have not yet been published but it looks like the ceiling for 2613 will increase from 6202 to over 7000 - to explain the increased quota from 58 to 69.

so for say a 2000 round this Friday night I would expect 138 invites to go to 2613 with the terrible 18/82 split.

A 60/40 split in favour of the pro ratas for a 2000 round would be 1200 invites for all pros - 2613 share of them would be 460 (based on the fact that they got 69 of the 180 pro rata invites on 11th July).

So I am more optimistic than you. If you think only 130 invites for 2613 for a 2000 round with 60/40 split - that leaves 1070 invites for the other 7 pro rata occupation groups - sorry, does not compute.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're the experienced and knowledgeable person regarding to migration thing, and do you really believe that 18-82 split was an error?? Immigration has been so much careful and extra cautious while sending invitations from 1 year. I believe they cannot afford to do such thing like an error or mistakes. Earlier they have announced the minimum criteria to 65 for PR and it could be their first step towards giving invitations to 65 people at least for a month. It seems like everything is well planned. We just don't know what they are thinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys, 

I have to apply for ACS again as my new job role needs to be assessed for additional 5 points as i would complete 10 years of overall experience by September 1st week. Need your inputs here :

1. My EOI date is 1st week of april 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. Now should i apply for 75 points or will i get invite with this 70 points itself before my new ACS is assessed?
2. If i apply for 75 points, if i use same login of ACS to reapply then i'm unable to edit the end date for the previous job and also all the documents seems available as part of previous assessment there. Now should i only upload the new job role documents and others ACS will automatically understand with relieving documents of previous company and the new company and arrive at appropraite experience?
3. So do i need to apply ACS under same login, since my assessment is for only that work experience part and will it help in quick processing of my application understanding the fact that already my ACS has been assessed for all other categories earlier? 
4. If answer to 3 points is that ACS takes same time of 2 months to assess even with same login for only experience assessment then my question is should i create a different login and assess with ACS so that my old ACS application is still effective with old score? or do they invalidate my old acs when applied through same login? 
5. If answer to point 4 is they don't invalidate, so does that mean i can apply for invite with 75 score separately as well without touching the 70 score in Skill Select?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi greetings to newbeinz and tony
> 
> Based on iscah recent update and many conversations in this regard, I want to reiterate iscah words stated in aug 5th - “a nonprorata 65 point lodged today will likely get invite in just 4m”
> 
> ...


Hi

Those predictions were based on certain parameters that now look out of date - we need to be patient and get some analysis of the coming round

Regards

Tony


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So we can construe that in other words, aug 5th prediction is no more valid.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

By the grace of God, got my grant today for myself and family (wife and two kids)

My timeline is as following 

IELTS exam 7 in each band November 2016
Skill assessment done September 2017
EOI nsw 190 submitted October 2017
EOI Skillselect invitation received December 2017
Application Lodged December 2017
First CO contact March 2018
Last CO contact May 2018
Grant August 2018

my case took a long time because of the VAC2 arrangement and the immi card ordering since the Australian government doesn't recognize my Somali passport, also the last two week I got a strange request to provide bio-metric which I did in the VFS center in Dubai... 

I have done everything by myself (no agent)


The waiting period is painful but the best advise is to just forget about it and if you exceed the average processing time, then send an email to the co or lodge a feedback 

And try to provide the requested information as early as possible 

I would like to thank everyone in this platform, I have learnt valuable information that helped me with my PR application here and please dont hesitate to contact me should you need any help 

Good luck to all


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> The new ceilings have not yet been published but it looks like the ceiling for 2613 will increase from 6202 to over 7000 - to explain the increased quota from 58 to 69.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

If its a 1200-800 split tomorrow, how many invites do you think will go to Electronics Engineers in the worst case scenario? is there any chance for 70 pointers to move atleast 1 day?

Regards


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@Ramramram2222

There were many instances in last 3-4 years and may b more than that where there were glitches and error occured in skillselect (now its due to immigration officer’s error or not i am not sure but definitely it occured and welshtone will confirm it ) 

I remebr one post of iscah from 2016 or 2015 where tony wrote in the post and i quote “these 20 or 30 people are luckiest people on earth today cos they got invited accidently” if memory is nt wrong

So yes error can occur 

Thanks


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Congrats @beloved20

Enjoy


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@dragonmigrant 
If 1200-800 happens definitely u will if u r 1 day behind,🤞🏻

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @dragonmigrant
> If 1200-800 happens definitely u will if u r 1 day behind,🤞🏻
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jeet,

Not sure bro. Cuz there is a chance that they will reduce the ceiling value for electronics to a very low value from 1000. The last round had only 3 invites for electronics which was unusual..!! So I am a bit worried.

Thanks mate


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> The new ceilings have not yet been published but it looks like the ceiling for 2613 will increase from 6202 to over 7000 - to explain the increased quota from 58 to 69.
> 
> ...



Hello Tony, I performed detailed analysis for 263111 and not 261311. 

BTW - 180 invite for 8 PR makes around 22 invites. So 1200 on 2000 invites will be 120 for each PR occupation.

1800 out of 3000 invites will be 130 for each PR occupation.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> Not sure bro. Cuz there is a chance that they will reduce the ceiling value for electronics to a very low value from 1000. The last round had only 3 invites for electronics which was unusual..!! So I am a bit worried.
> 
> Thanks mate


I think 1000 is the lowest ceiling Doha sets... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes ram i remebr electronic engineers were only 3 in last round bt if u amplify that 180 to 1200 u stand a chance considering last invite being 16.06.18 75 points , u stand a fair chance (assuming not much 75 pointers added from 16.06 to 11.08) 

Good luck


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

$andeep said:


> Hello Tony, I performed detailed analysis for 263111 and not 261311.
> 
> BTW - 180 invite for 8 PR makes around 22 invites. So 1200 on 2000 invites will be 120 for each PR occupation.
> 
> 1800 out of 3000 invites will be 130 for each PR occupation.


Hi Mate,

Tony is a very experienced guy in this field. The way you calculate things is wrong. Invites does not go equally to all the PR occupations. It depends on many other factors - ceiling values being the main one. So this is not basic averaging technique..!!

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi tony

Do u think the celing for others engineering will be less than 1000?


----------



## $andeep (Feb 8, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Tony is a very experienced guy in this field. The way you calculate things is wrong. Invites does not go equally to all the PR occupations. It depends on many other factors - ceiling values being the main one. So this is not basic averaging technique..!!
> 
> Thanks


Did you see my disclaimer in first post.? 
Agree or disagree up to you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

All these estimation, calculations, experience guys, its similar to future telling on the street or astrologists... "stars say: we will invite 5000" next day they invite 300. You can't guess, and there is no historical data which can support anything for future.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

OUT OF TOPIC

It's for ONSHORE people.

80 millions PowerBall lottery is gonna happen tonight. 
Who knows you will get 80 millions before you get PR invitation.
Test your luck if you dare

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Too many variables again so it has to be a "let's wait and see" round.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the analysis Tony.

As we saw in the last round 820 ITAs were enough to move DOE of non pros almost 3 months.
So according to your analysis a 2000 round with 60-40 split would move the DOE 3 months to beginning of June. And a 3000 round would move it further one to two months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> OUT OF TOPIC
> 
> It's for ONSHORE people.
> 
> ...


excellent point


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I now pray to god that at the last moment of invite like 12 pm in the night another news like immigration is closed for this year should not happen. Anything can happen, no predictions are correct. Only god and DHA knows what they intend to do.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

we should make bets, 1000 max.


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

I am hoping I would get an invite tomorrow. It's been a stressful few months waiting for EOI to move to May for 70.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> I now pray to god that at the last moment of invite like 12 pm in the night another news like immigration is closed for this year should not happen. Anything can happen, no predictions are correct. Only god and DHA knows what they intend to do.


immigration will not close this year... invites will remain as last year, 1-2-3 rounds in theory no difference, in reality, with longer span between the rounds, more higher pointers will get ITAs...


----------



## Stylishlalit (Oct 8, 2015)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> Not sure bro. Cuz there is a chance that they will reduce the ceiling value for electronics to a very low value from 1000. The last round had only 3 invites for electronics which was unusual..!! So I am a bit worried.
> 
> Thanks mate



My understanding is, they only Invited 3 electronics engineers last round, because they wanted to set the cut-off being 75 points for all pro-ratas. I don't believe the true ceiling will negatively impact 'electronics engineer'. Hopefully!

Next round, will allow the cut-off to drop then we will hopefully see much more allocation to Electronics Engineers as well in line with other pro-ratas. It was my 2 cents worth only.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newyearoldme said:


> I am hoping I would get an invite tomorrow. It's been a stressful few months waiting for EOI to move to May for 70.


Your case is sure to 95% for tomorrow man.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> immigration will not close this year... invites will remain as last year, 1-2-3 rounds in theory no difference, in reality, with longer span between the rounds, more higher pointers will get ITAs...


I am not proposing the immigration will close. Under these circumstances, I will not be surprised if I see a news at night 12 that the immigration has been closed for this year. Because of the fact that DOHA is impossible to predict at all and it does make so many surprises as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newyearoldme said:


> I am hoping I would get an invite tomorrow. It's been a stressful few months waiting for EOI to move to May for 70.


lets see how it goes.... maybe we will get some consistency after the changes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am not proposing the immigration will close. Under these circumstances, I will not be surprised if I see a news at night 12 that the immigration has been closed for this year. Because of the fact that DOHA is impossible to predict at all.


agree... they have their own agenda and which is, i guess, quite understandable.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Thanks a lot for the analysis Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This time round is happening exactly after a month, which means there must have lots of 75 points Non pros been added to system. 
I believe 3000 rounds will move 70 points backlogs to max June. Only 18-22 splits will clear all the 70s backlogs. If invitations came less than 2000, we will be once back to old days; frustrated, tired, helpless!! 
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

As 11 is Saturday, so I wonder if they work on Saturday also...


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This time round is happening exactly after a month, which means there must have lots of 75 points Non pros been added to system.
> I believe 3000 rounds will move 70 points backlogs to max June. Only 18-22 splits will clear all the 70s backlogs. If invitations came less than 2000, we will be once back to old days; frustrated, tired, helpless!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Well it is really hard to touch 75 in Non Pro RATA occupations. So I dont think so there will be a lot of 75s in a que. Cause the trade qualifications points are less and then I dont think so everyone will ge 79+ in PTE cause there are not enough people who apply for non pro rata,


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Madhu Sharma said:


> As 11 is Saturday, so I wonder if they work on Saturday also...


There is no manual intervention for these invitation rounds, it's all automated.
Btw, it's expected to run on 11th Aug at around 12:00 AM AEST time.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> we should make bets, 1000 max.


2000


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Well it is really hard to touch 75 in Non Pro RATA occupations. So I dont think so there will be a lot of 75s in a que. Cause the trade qualifications points are less and then I dont think so everyone will ge 79+ in PTE cause there are not enough people who apply for non pro rata,




There could be average of 380 EOis on 75 or higher points by 11th August- According to MARA agent.
This number can affect heavily to 70 points movements. 
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> There could be average of 380 EOis on 75 or higher points by 11th August- According to MARA agent.
> This number can affect heavily to 70 points movements.
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...



How can they say that cause they have DOHA cleared all 75s of NON pro rata in 11th July round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> 2000


lets see.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Experts, one small query:

I have applied through 261111 with 70 points. My spouse falls under 241411 secondary school teacher. My questions are:

1. Can I gain 5 points if my spouse profile is assessed positively as a secondary applicant ? 
2. Is 241411 a prorate or non prorata ? 
3. If she is secondary applicant, does the invitation in 241411 matters as I have applied through 261111 ?
4. It says the assessing body is AITSL, how much time do they take to assess the profile and whats the charges ? Normally are they strict like ACS ?
5. To claim the 5 partner points, will my partner have to appear for PTE / IELTS ?

TIA


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> How can they say that cause they have DOHA cleared all 75s of NON pro rata in 11th July round.




All 75 non pros backlogs were cleared in 11th July, however, around 380 new 75 points and higher can be added by 11th August round. This is what I have been told. 
It seems like every day around 12-13 higher Points EOIs are adding in system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> All 75 non pros backlogs were cleared in 11th July, however, around 380 new 75 points and higher can be added by 11th August round. This is what I have been told.
> It seems like every day around 12-13 higher Points EOIs are adding in system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it seems about right


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Experts, one small query:
> 
> I have applied through 261111 with 70 points. My spouse falls under 241411 secondary school teacher. My questions are:
> 
> ...


1. YES . She also needs to be below 45 in age and competent English score
2. Does not matter. It’s your code that matters
3. Does not matter
4. No idea.
5. Yes. She will need at least competent scrore

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it seems about right




It's digestible if 12-13 higher or 75 points EOIs everyday for Pro-rata. But for non pro rata, it's really a big value. It took more than a year for me to make 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES . She also needs to be below 45 in age and competent English score
> 2. Does not matter. It’s your code that matters
> 3. Does not matter
> 4. No idea.
> ...


Thanks a Lot bro.

Can I claim 5 points from state nomination and 5 points from spouse together ? or is it either of the one ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rrsingh said:


> Thanks a Lot bro.
> 
> Can I claim 5 points from state nomination and 5 points from spouse together ? or is it either of the one ?


you can.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> Thanks a Lot bro.
> 
> Can I claim 5 points from state nomination and 5 points from spouse together ? or is it either of the one ?


Both can be claimed together or independently 
They are not interlinked in any way

Cheers


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm expecting/predicting 3000 invites with 60% allocation to pro rate...lets see..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> I'm expecting/predicting 3000 invites with 60% allocation to pro rate...lets see..


how are you predicting?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Using my third eye... 




andreyx108b said:


> how are you predicting?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> Using my third eye...


You need to work for ISCAH then  maybe Tony can refer you


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi tony
Do u think the celing for others engineering will be less than 1000?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to work for ISCAH then  maybe Tony can refer you




ISCAH is already full... seems some ppl working indirectly without wages


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to work for ISCAH then  maybe Tony can refer you




Here we all are showing our third eye and doing predictions but one thing we should never forget that DoHA has such a **** habit to shock us. 

So it's gonna be similar round of 1000 with 18-22 split. Or worst scenario 1000 with 60-40, which is very unlikely.

So I suggest everyone to stop dreaming of 3000 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> ISCAH is already full... seems some ppl working indirectly without wages


That's i can also   good one mate!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Here we all are showing our third eye and doing predictions but one thing we should never forget that DoHA has such a **** habit to shock us.
> 
> So it's gonna be similar round of 1000 with 18-22 split. Or worst scenario 1000 with 60-40, which is very unlikely.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent point, DHA has it own way of doing things...


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> That's an excellent point, DHA has it own way of doing things...


I think someone from DoHA is active in this thread... And he has this task of doing just the opposite of what majority of the people expects here..!! So lets be negative for a while.. That will make DoHA do something positive...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> If its a 1200-800 split tomorrow, how many invites do you think will go to Electronics Engineers in the worst case scenario? is there any chance for 70 pointers to move atleast 1 day?
> 
> Regards


Hi

I would then expect about 20 invites for electronics:

1200/180*3 = 20 

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

well, we shall see soon, round is in 30 hours.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi tony
> 
> Do u think the celing for others engineering will be less than 1000?


Yes, just under 800 maybe - that is IF my assumption is right - that this is the reason it dropped from 7 to 9 on 11th July 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Good Afternoon everyone

What will be exact time/date of upcoming round for me sitting in India.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Thanks a lot for the analysis Tony.
> 
> As we saw in the last round 820 ITAs were enough to move DOE of non pros almost 3 months.
> So according to your analysis a 2000 round with 60-40 split would move the DOE 3 months to beginning of June. And a 3000 round would move it further one to two months.


Hi

The 11th July 2018 round was a 21 day gap from the previous round and in that 21 day period 248 non-pro EOIs went onto the system at 75 and above - so the remaining 572 invites moved the 70 point queue 3 months.

With a 31 day gap on 11th August, we can guess/estimate/extrapolate that about 365 new EOIs on the system since the last round, leaving 435 invites at the 70 point level. so 435 versus 572 means the movement through the 70 point backlog may only move it just over 2 months to early or mid May 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Anybody got invitation for 261311 - analyst programmer?? Any idea howz it moving?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

$andeep said:


> Hello Tony, I performed detailed analysis for 263111 and not 261311.
> 
> BTW - 180 invite for 8 PR makes around 22 invites. So 1200 on 2000 invites will be 120 for each PR occupation.
> 
> 1800 out of 3000 invites will be 130 for each PR occupation.


Sorry Sandeep, my bad - let me look at it again then:

The new ceilings have not yet been published but it looks like the ceiling for 2631 will increase from 1318 to about 2,300 ( huge increase and makes you wonder if 21 was a typo and it should be 12 ?)

so for a 2,000 round with 60/40 split, if 21 was their share for 180 places then 140 would be their share of 1200 - so your figure for that scenario are close enough for me - my apologies again

Regards

Tony


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

You cannot stop other's dream...




Ramramram222 said:


> Here we all are showing our third eye and doing predictions but one thing we should never forget that DoHA has such a **** habit to shock us.
> 
> So it's gonna be similar round of 1000 with 18-22 split. Or worst scenario 1000 with 60-40, which is very unlikely.
> 
> ...


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Well said. Appreciate your insight.

Cheers



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The 11th July 2018 round was a 21 day gap from the previous round and in that 21 day period 248 non-pro EOIs went onto the system at 75 and above - so the remaining 572 invites moved the 70 point queue 3 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Any Telecom or Telecom Network Engineer in this group?


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Every Indian on this group is such good Analysts and Mathematicians! Hope all your predictions come true!  
All the best guys


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Could anybody suggest me how is the progress of invite for 263112 & 261311..has anyone got invite??


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi tony
> ...


Thanks tony

I thought that too, that means i dont standva chance anymore with 70 points ,DOE: 29 Nov 17, Engineering technologist.


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Do you have any idea/prediction about getting an invite for Industrial Engineering233511 for 190 NSW ? 

Age 30
PTE 20 
Education 15
Experience 5 

______

Total 70

Date of EOI 15.06.18

Thanks in advance. 
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Do you have any idea/prediction about getting an invite for Industrial Engineering233511 for 189 ? 

Age 30
PTE 20 
Education 15
Experience 5 

______

Total 70

Date of EOI 15.06.18

Thanks in advance. 
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Both can be claimed together or independently
> They are not interlinked in any way
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz, 

I have seen you give advise on ACS letters and claiming points, so I thought of checking your views on my scenario.

My first employment started on 17th Sep 05 and lasted till 22 March 06 - just over 6 months. My second employment started on 17th April 06 and continued till 2012. Now ACS letter says I can claim skills after Oct 2009 which amounts to 4 years 1 month and 12 days. Since I had a gap of 25 days between 1st employment and 2nd, they could reduce a month, but they have instead reduced 18 days more overall due to rounding off at both start and end months.

As result of this I miss 5 points by 2 days (8 year oversees exp). I have written to ACS, but thought of checking your views. Do you think I have a valid case?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Well it is really hard to touch 75 in Non Pro RATA occupations. So I dont think so there will be a lot of 75s in a que. Cause the trade qualifications points are less and then I dont think so everyone will ge 79+ in PTE cause there are not enough people who apply for non pro rata,


Hi Arslan

It does seem a very high estimate of 75 and above going onto the system each day - let me analyse it a bit closer and give the detail and then anyone intersted can draw their own conclusions: 

Have a look at the 11th July results - they can give a lot of information on the 70 point queue from December 2017 to March 2018 for Non-Pros:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx

What we know:

1000 total invites with 180 going to pro rata and 820 going to Non Pro.

All 820 pro rata invites were at 75 and above

From the graph, all 70 point invites (572) went to non pro EOIs and it moved the 70 point queue from 7th December 2017 to 6th March 2018 - 89 days

What we can extrapolate:

So we can say that the was an average of 6.43 EOIs per day at 70 point for that period. 

so on the system on 11th July, there were 248 invites at 75 and above. But there was a backlog of 6 days of 75 pointers from the 20th June invite - so we need to take them off the 248 total. With about 5 per day for 75 pointers, we would take 30 off the 248 total leaving 218 EOIS joining the system at 75 or above for the 3 week period 20th June 2018 to 11th July 2018 - so just over 10 per day.

So for period 11th July 2018 to 11th August 2018, 31 days, we can estimate that about 320 non pro EOIs have joined the system in that period. So if there are 800 invites out of 2000 total going to non-pros on 11th August 2018, then 480 will go to the 70 pointers - less than the 572 of 11th July - so instead of the 3 month movement in the July round, we could expect about 2 and a half months movement to the second half of May 2018 - so newyearoldme will be a great guinea pig for Friday night as his DOE is 70 points at 13th May 2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Adau said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have any idea/prediction about getting an invite for Industrial Engineering233511 for 190 NSW ?
> 
> Age 30
> ...


Hi mate,
I´m also an Industrial Engineer and have been waiting for NSW invite already since February with 70 points. I have the same points breakdown but with 10 points for experience and 25 for age. I know some guys who are waiting with 70 points since end of November with 70+5 as Industrial Engineers.. It seems that NSW is not really interested in IE for now.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello Tony,

What do you think what would be the waiting time for Industrial, Mech. and Prod. Engineers (2335) with 70 points DOI February in case of 2000 invites/month and in case of 1300 invites/month starting with 11st August?
According to some other members, with 2000 invites it will be Nov/Dec and in case of 1300 invites it will be around March 2019. Do you agree?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Tony. I am aware that you would probably be overwhelmed with these kind of requests and I myself have asked similar questions to experts like Andrey and NB but nevertheless just wanted to know a rough estimate for my chances from you as well. My ANZO code is 261313 with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. Based on your data analysis, could you crunch some numbers and give an approximate estimate of when likely I can expect an invite?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Tony. I am aware that you would probably be overwhelmed with these kind of requests and I myself have asked similar questions to experts like Andrey and NB but nevertheless just wanted to know a rough estimate for my chances from you as well. My ANZO code is 261313 with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. Based on your data analysis, could you crunch some numbers and give an approximate estimate of when likely I can expect an invite?


What's your DOE? If you have applied it of late then easily you are bound for a wait for 5-6 months with 75


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Probably a lake question... My dob is Nov 1986 and will complete 32 years this November. Will my age points drop to 25 this year November itself? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> You cannot stop other's dream...


If you don't understand the ground reality and keep dreaming then you will only end up in dream in a dream in a dream and finally in a Limbo state. Buckle up stick to ground reality instead of regretting for it later


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Kbjan, my DOE is 07/21/18


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Kbjan, my DOE is 07/21/18


For sure a real huge wait if the trend is the same. But you will eventually get it


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I Have applied for 189 with 75 points for 2613 Software Engineer code on 31st July and NSW and Victoria application with 80 Points.

My points breakdown 

Age:30 Points
Education:15 points
Experience: 5 points
Partner Skills: 5 points
PTE :20 Points

Total 75 points for 189
State 75 + 5 points -- >80 Points

Any idea when I can expect an invite.

Thanks
Dhruv Sachdeva.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Tony,

Do 70 pointers in 261313 (DoE: 5th Jan 2018) stand a chance of getting invite this year ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> What do you think what would be the waiting time for Industrial, Mech. and Prod. Engineers (2335) with 70 points DOI February in case of 2000 invites/month and in case of 1300 invites/month starting with 11st August?
> According to some other members, with 2000 invites it will be Nov/Dec and in case of 1300 invites it will be around March 2019. Do you agree?
> Thanks a lot.


OK - 200 invites for August with 60 - 40 split - so your share of the 1200 pro rata invites could be 113.

I looks like about 20 DOEs at 75 and more go onto the system each fortnight - so let's say 45 went on from 11th July 2018 to 11th August 2018. a 22 day backlog of 75 pointers also existed on 11th July - let's say that there could be 60 in the queue. (probably closer to 50) - so we get about 105 to clear all EOIs at 75 and above - so the round on Friday could just get to the 70 pointers from 23rd November 2017. 

The following month there would maybe be about 45 at 75 and above and a 1300 round would (60/40) give about 75 invites - so 30 could go to 70 pointers. I think they would quickly clear November and December as 65 pointers were being invited in OCtober 2017 but it will get slower as it goes through January and February.

Let's measure whether it gets close to the 70 pointers on Friday night and then look closer at the actual 70 point queue

Regards

Tony


----------



## tintinlink (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

It is me again. The guy with 10 times attempt to achieve PTE 79+. I am so happy that I totally forget some important detail about my Marriage Certificate.

Hope someone can give me further advice.

I would like to *add my girlfriend (will be my wife for sure) as a dependent applicant. *

At the moment, We *have not registered* for certificate of marriage.

If I register for Ceritificate of marriage with her next week, *AFTER I get ITA *with the EOI STATED that my RELATIONSHIP STATUS IS never married (presumably this 11th Ausgust Invitation round). 

Is that possible to do so?

Best Regards,

P/S: Dear Tony, If you could read my comment, would you please provide me an advice in this circumstance. I would really appreciate this.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tintinlink said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It is me again. The guy with 10 times attempt to achieve PTE 79+. I am so happy that I totally forget some important detail about my Marriage Certificate.
> 
> ...


Your marital status in your EOI is irrelevant - if you are married when you are invited, or get married during the 60 day lodgement period., then she can apply with you. Equally, she can apply with you after you lodge, but during the processing of your visa, if you were to get married after you lodged the visa application.

Registering a marriage is not enough to prove it is a genuine marriage at time of visa application. If it is a traditional marriage, you will have needed to have gone through all the traditional ceremonies and be recognised as man and wife by your community. If it is not a traditional marriage, then it is best to wait until you are married a month or so, so you can give evidence of living together since the marriage as proof it is a genuine marriage.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have seen you give advise on ACS letters and claiming points, so I thought of checking your views on my scenario.
> 
> ...


At the outset let me make it very clear
I DO NOT GIVE ADVICE
If you want advice, consult a MARA agent
I only share the experience of my PR journey

Now coming to your case, you have got all your dates muddled up

Post your complete job dates in my thread 
My 2 bits on my pr journey 
The link is given in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Probably a lake question... My dob is Nov 1986 and will complete 32 years this November. Will my age points drop to 25 this year November itself?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Nope

You still have More then a year left to lose points
You will lose only on the day you turn 33

Cheers


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am in a bit of a dilemma now, so I would appreciate any input I could get on this matter. Tony, if you could offer your two cents on this matter, I'd be eternally grateful.

So I have been operating under the assumption that my working in a permanent, part time position for 4 days a week, 8 hours a day in my nominated profession as an architect was enough to allow me to claim skilled work experience points for my 189 EOI. As I had just accumulated a year of work experience in July, I was hoping to add the 5 extra points to my EOI, bringing my score up from 70 to 75. 

However, when I talked to a migration agent today, I was told that only full time work experience could be claimed, and because I had not worked full time, I would need to have worked longer than 1 year to claim that experience. I was horrified to hear that, but was told that not all is lost: since I had also worked for 5 days a week for a few months in this 1 year, I could try to show mostly the payslips where I worked 5 days a week and have my employer experience letter say that I averaged at 30+ hours a week, so it's not exactly lying, but downplaying the fact that I've been working part time.

Personally, I found this to be really sketchy, so I chose instead to change my EOI back to 70 points and go further back in the queue, and claim only the points I was sure I had. But now I'm second guessing myself, as I'm sure the DHA website doesn't mention anything about requiring full time experience, only that it has to be a minimum of 20 hours a week. Unless that migration agent knows something I don't, I wonder if I did the right thing?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You still have More then a year left to lose points
> You will lose only on the day you turn 33
> ...


Cool.... This is a relief

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony

Considering ceiling of others engineering professional is around 700 to 800

Do i stand a chance at all

DOE: 29 NOV 17
70 POINTS
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Tony. I am aware that you would probably be overwhelmed with these kind of requests and I myself have asked similar questions to experts like Andrey and NB but nevertheless just wanted to know a rough estimate for my chances from you as well. My ANZO code is 261313 with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. Based on your data analysis, could you crunch some numbers and give an approximate estimate of when likely I can expect an invite?


Hi Vimal

I don't know all your details but if you believe you already have 8 years of experience since the skilled deeming date on your initial skills assessment, I would be lodging separate EOI at 80 points for 189. You would then have the 60 day lodgement period to await the ACS 2nd skills assessment for you to be more sure that Immigration will recognise this last period.

Anyway, back to your 75 point EOI:

Assuming a 2000 round with 460 for 2613. I reckon about 15 per fortnight go on at 80 and above and maybe 100 at 75 points. So for the 31 day gap - about 35 at 80 and above on the system. so with 425 invites it could smash the 75 point queue by up to 2 months - well into June 2018.

But we do not know if it will be 2000 and we do not know if it will be 60/40 in favour of Pro ratas. .So I think it could possibly get close to you but a 3000 round would be needed to ensure that (with 60/40 split).

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> OK - 200 invites for August with 60 - 40 split - so your share of the 1200 pro rata invites could be 113.
> 
> I looks like about 20 DOEs at 75 and more go onto the system each fortnight - so let's say 45 went on from 11th July 2018 to 11th August 2018. a 22 day backlog of 75 pointers also existed on 11th July - let's say that there could be 60 in the queue. (probably closer to 50) - so we get about 105 to clear all EOIs at 75 and above - so the round on Friday could just get to the 70 pointers from 23rd November 2017.
> 
> ...


Very nice.Thanks! Much Appreciated!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a bit of a dilemma now, so I would appreciate any input I could get on this matter. Tony, if you could offer your two cents on this matter, I'd be eternally grateful.
> 
> ...



Hi

Has this Agent ever processed a skilled visa application before ? The law requires a minimum of 20 hours per week for 52 weeks. Sometimes part-time casual work can be looked at closely as Immigration could conclude that you are not involved in long-term projects and your duties may be more of an assistant to an Architect - but with f days permanent part-time I cannot see them trying to pull that stunt - claim the 5 points and get a new agent or do it yourself if you are confidant of the whole process.

Regarsd

Tony


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Aitsl*



newbienz said:


> 1. YES . She also needs to be below 45 in age and competent English score
> 2. Does not matter. It’s your code that matters
> 3. Does not matter
> 4. No idea.
> ...


here is what AITSL had replied back to me:

"AITSL does not provide a pre-assessment service/advice on qualifications/courses of study that will lead to a positive assessment outcome. AITSL compares an applicant's qualifications against the assessment criteria in place at the time they apply. Without a complete application including a full set of evidence AITSL is not able to provide an opinion.



The current criteria are as stated on the AITSL website http://www.aitsl.edu.au/assessment-for-migration however there is no guarantee that these will not change in the future.



In terms of the English language requirement, there are two options to demonstrate English language proficiency:




Option 1



Completion of at least four full years of study (or part-time equivalent) in higher education (university) in Australia, Canada, the Republic of Ireland, New Zealand, the United Kingdom or the United States of America resulting in qualification/s comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree (Australian Qualifications Framework Level 7) or higher. This study must include a recognised initial teacher education qualification.




Or


Option 2



An Academic version of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) Test Report Form (TRF) that shows a score of at least 7.0 for both Reading and Writing; and a score of at least 8.0 for both Speaking and Listening. The IELTS test scores must appear on a single IELTS TRF and be the result of a test undertaken during the 24 month period prior to submitting an application."


----------



## vijeshc (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi There,

I am a newbie, just decided to plan for migration from India to Australia. I have a question, someone would probably have an answer to.. I hope so.

Here is the thing. I am 39 years old(DOB is 09 Jan 79). With the current calculations & assessment made by a consultant(Phoenix Global Resettlement Services) I contacted is correct, then the breakup of points you achieved under the Australian Federal (189) Visa Program are as:
* 
Points > Details

AGE
25	>33 - 39 years (Turning 40 years next Jan'19)

EDUCATION
15 >B.Tech (CSE)

EXPERIENCE
15 >Overall 13+ years of Experience. Considering 10+ years of Experience after elimination as per ACS Norms.

ENGLISH
20	>65+ or more in each module out of 90 in PTE or 7 in each module out of 9 in IELTS would fetch 10 points;
79+ or more in each module out of 90 in PTE (or) 8 in each module out of 9 in IELTS would fetch you 20 points.

TOTAL 75*

Except for English, I guess all others are fine, I need to take help here in this forum and prepare for that.

Now the question is the following: What are the chances that I will get selected for invite, if I complete ACS(either S/w engineer or s/w analyst - not yet decided by the consultant) and I score 79+ in English which reflects above assumption say approximately by September 2018 and submit my EOI in the end of September 2018. Will I be able to make it through before December 2018? The month of Jan onwards, i will end up with 65 points and as the trend shows up, I might not be eligible for a very long time.. or maybe never..
What I am seeing is that there are a lot of people with 75 points still waiting for Invites.

The last thing i can think of is regional nominations and up my points to 70, but when 75 looks dim, what options do 70 nad 65 have?

Please could someone help me here or provide suggestions ??


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Has this Agent ever processed a skilled visa application before ? The law requires a minimum of 20 hours per week for 52 weeks. Sometimes part-time casual work can be looked at closely as Immigration could conclude that you are not involved in long-term projects and your duties may be more of an assistant to an Architect - but with f days permanent part-time I cannot see them trying to pull that stunt - claim the 5 points and get a new agent or do it yourself if you are confidant of the whole process.
> 
> ...


I think something might've gotten lost in translation as it was a conversation with the agent over the phone and not face-to-face. And as for me being an assistant to an architect -- I must mention that I am a Graduate of Architecture, not yet a registered architect, but working in about 80% of the role of one. My employer was happy to supply a letter detailing my duties that fulfills pretty much all of the ANZSCO requirements. Since it is consistent with the career advancement pathway of an architect, would it be fine to claim the 5 points still?


----------



## lsnathan (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, 

my EOI Details are as follows:

EOI Submitted Date : 23-Apr-2017
Points : 65
Occupation : 261313

Is there any hope for me with current trend? next year I am reaching 40.

Your response will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rzeus said:


> here is what AITSL had replied back to me:
> 
> "AITSL does not provide a pre-assessment service/advice on qualifications/courses of study that will lead to a positive assessment outcome. AITSL compares an applicant's qualifications against the assessment criteria in place at the time they apply. Without a complete application including a full set of evidence AITSL is not able to provide an opinion.
> 
> ...


Is there a question in here ?

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony
Considering ceiling of others engineering professional is around 700 to 800
Do i stand a chance at all
DOE: 29 NOV 17 70 POINTS ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Aitsl*



newbienz said:


> Is there a question in here ?
> 
> Cheers


no no...
just letting the OP know the AITSL criteria.


----------



## Dr_luxo (Jun 14, 2018)

*EOI Acceptance Criteria*

Dear Expats,

Absolutely new to this forum, with little knowledge about the processes.

I applied for EOI for 189 today with 80 points with 261313. How long would it generally take for it to be accepted? TIA.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

vijeshc said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am a newbie, just decided to plan for migration from India to Australia. I have a question, someone would probably have an answer to.. I hope so.
> 
> ...


With 75 points it all depends on the upcoming trend as to how fast can you get an invite. With 60-40 split it may be sooner than later. 

If you can claim partner points to make 189 , 80 points then you will get an invite the very next round. 

But the problem i see with you is of time. 

If your points fall to 65 then i think there will be no chance. 

Best case for you is give PTE asap and get 79+ also claim partner points if possible to take your score to 80 for 189 and apply before november 11. This way you will have 2 rounds to get an invite. And with 80 you will definitely get it the very nexr round. 

With 75 points the wait may be long which wont be possible in your case as you will loose points. 

So be quick


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony,

please could you tell me in your opinion, if there are 2000 invitations and the same percentage PR vs NPR, if there would be 65 NPR pointers invited and what would be more or less the latest EOI date invited?

I have my EOI beginning of November.

How many 65 pointers per day for NPR you think that there are?

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## vijeshc (Aug 9, 2018)

qazx said:


> With 75 points it all depends on the upcoming trend as to how fast can you get an invite. With 60-40 split it may be sooner than later.
> 
> If you can claim partner points to make 189 , 80 points then you will get an invite the very next round.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, for the quick response.. Now I have a question
1) My wife was a banker(Bank Operations), and now doesnt work and wants to remain a dependent without points.The same was suggested by consultant as well.She has an engineering degree in CS though,but no experience in computer science. what can I do in that case?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

vijeshc said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > With 75 points it all depends on the upcoming trend as to how fast can you get an invite. With 60-40 split it may be sooner than later.
> ...


I dont think not working right now would be a problem . But the thing is that she has to have a minimum of 2 years of work ex. If your wife can fit into ANY anzco code then it is good enough . 

She would also need to get her qualifications accessed which can take time 

She would also need to take English proficiency test and get a competent score atleast. 

All this can take time so you need to hurry up. 

Would request tony or newbienz to validate what i wrote above to claim partner points.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> vijeshc said:
> 
> 
> > qazx said:
> ...


I can also tell you another longer route. 

Even if your points fall then give NAATI exam to get to 70 , then claim partner points to get to 75 and the file your application at 75 and then wait for the invite. This will take time and you dont know how will things be after an year , but this is an alternative route if you cant do everything due to lack of time


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Tony,

Do 70 pointers in 261313 (DoE: 5th Jan 2018) stand a chance of getting invite this year ?


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony , 

With the yesterday's news do you think i should be invited in next 10 months before my points fall ? 

2613* ( Soft Eng ) , 75 points , May 18

Thanks


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Do 70 pointers in 261313 (DoE: 5th Jan 2018) stand a chance of getting invite this year ?


 There will be exactly 4 months queue of 75 & above before you get invited. Everyday there are atleast 12 people lodging 75 & above in your nominated occupation. 

12×4×30=1440 people on 75 & above. If per month round exceeds 500+ from August, you will get invited by December.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> sethu.it2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony,
> ...


 My apology. Since you loded your eoi in Jan, you may have to wait even longer. My above comments are only valid for those waiting since Sept.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

James018 said:


> My apology. Since you loded your eoi in Jan, you may have to wait even longer. My above comments are only valid for those waiting since Sept.


 Thanks for your response. :confused2:


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Guys, any hope for someone who has 60+10 (family sponsored) in a non-pro rata occupation with eoi doe 25th July? This is for family sponsored visa 489. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nath123Perth said:


> I am currently on 457 Visa. It is going to expire by end of October this year. My employer has initiated process for my Visa extension which will be a TSS / 482 Visa.
> Currently 482 Visa applications processing is also taking more than 4-6 months.
> 
> Also, I have applied for PR with 75 points on 1st August and waiting for invite.
> ...


You can withdraw the 482 application as soon as you get the PR

As the 482 would have been applied through a Mara agent, keep him in the loop that you have applied for PR, so that he can keep the doceumnts ready to file for the withdrawal the moment the pr is issued

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nath123Perth said:


> I am currently on 457 Visa. It is going to expire by end of October this year. My employer has initiated process for my Visa extension which will be a TSS / 482 Visa.
> Currently 482 Visa applications processing is also taking more than 4-6 months.
> 
> Also, I have applied for PR with 75 points on 1st August and waiting for invite.
> ...


You can withdraw the 482 application as soon as you get the PR

As the 482 would have been applied through a Mara agent, keep him in the loop that you have applied for PR, so that he can keep the documents ready to file for the withdrawal the moment the pr is issued

Moreover most probably you will get the 482 extension even before you get the invite, leave alone the grant

But it’s good that you are covering all bases


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nath123Perth said:


> I am currently on 457 Visa. It is going to expire by end of October this year. My employer has initiated process for my Visa extension which will be a TSS / 482 Visa.
> Currently 482 Visa applications processing is also taking more than 4-6 months.
> 
> Also, I have applied for PR with 75 points on 1st August and waiting for invite.
> ...


What invite are you waiting for? anzsco?


----------



## Dr_luxo (Jun 14, 2018)

*EOI 189 Query*

I posted a query to which I didn't receive a reply, probably I wasn't being very precise.

I applied for EOI (189 visa) today. I have 80 points until the middle of October'2018. 

Points Split for Software Engineering profile (code 261313)::
Age - 30 points (changing to 25 points on 15th Oct'2018)
Education - 20 points
English - 20 points
Experience - 10 points 

*What is the probability of receiving an invite before 15th Oct'2018*? TIA. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Do 70 pointers in 261313 (DoE: 5th Jan 2018) stand a chance of getting invite this year ?


no.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr_luxo said:


> I posted a query to which I didn't receive a reply, probably I wasn't being very precise.
> 
> I applied for EOI (189 visa) today. I have 80 points until the middle of October'2018.
> 
> ...


high, even tomorrow.


----------



## Dr_luxo (Jun 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> high, even tomorrow.


Vielen dank!! Ich drücke mir selbst die Daumen. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dr_luxo said:


> I posted a query to which I didn't receive a reply, probably I wasn't being very precise.
> 
> I applied for EOI (189 visa) today. I have 80 points until the middle of October'2018.
> 
> ...


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

As you can see it will be extremely high to certainty that you will get your invite Long before you lose the points

Start preparing the documents for uploading and arranging visa fees payment 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr_luxo said:


> Vielen dank!! Ich drücke mir selbst die Daumen. :fingerscrossed:


hopefully you won't get banned for using German  its English only here  he he he


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> OK - 200 invites for August with 60 - 40 split - so your share of the 1200 pro rata invites could be 113.
> 
> I looks like about 20 DOEs at 75 and more go onto the system each fortnight - so let's say 45 went on from 11th July 2018 to 11th August 2018. a 22 day backlog of 75 pointers also existed on 11th July - let's say that there could be 60 in the queue. (probably closer to 50) - so we get about 105 to clear all EOIs at 75 and above - so the round on Friday could just get to the 70 pointers from 23rd November 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Would you be so kind to also share some opinions(if available) with regards to Accountants 221111?
80 points, DOE Jun 18 2018.

Thank you!


Regards,
Wimple


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ABCD1 said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> With the yesterday's news do you think i should be invited in next 10 months before my points fall ?
> 
> ...


Hi

I have some hope for you tomorrow night - will you be on-line as you will be a great yardstick as to whether you get invited or not ? - If it is 2000 and 60/40 split, then it could get very close

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Considering ceiling of others engineering professional is around 700 to 800
> 
> ...


I think you do later in the year as you are near the top of the 70 point queue - but it is not definite

Regards

Tony


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've applied under occupation 233513 (Prod or Plant engg - prorata Mechanical group) on 25th Nov 2017 with 70 points. Next week I'll be finishing 1 year work experience. I've some queries regarding this:
1. I've left the employment end date section of EOI blank, so I presume the points in EOI will automatically get updated on the 365th day? Is that correct?
2. Are there in drawbacks of not assessing the work experience through Engineers Australia?
3. Presuming the new DOE is 15th Aug with 75 points do I have any hope of getting an invitation before Dec? As my graduate visa expires on 18th Dec this year. Last round being a shocker for prorata.
Would be grateful if experts can shed some light on this.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've applied under occupation 233513 (Prod or Plant engg - prorata Mechanical group) on 25th Nov 2017 with 70 points. Next week I'll be finishing 1 year work experience. I've some queries regarding this:
1. I've left the employment end date section of EOI blank, so I presume the points in EOI will automatically get updated on the 365th day? Is that correct?
2. Are there in drawbacks of not assessing the work experience through Engineers Australia?
3. Presuming the new DOE is 15th Aug with 75 points do I have any hope of getting an invitation before Dec? As my graduate visa expires on 18th Dec this year. Last round being a shocker for prorata.
Would be grateful if experts can shed some light on this.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> I am on this fourm. From december 2016... waiting for an invite... newbienz, tony , anderxx , sultan, jeetmelborn, nilkot, imprincek ( iam sory if i missed a name or two) are the guys why we all here.. everyone is always asking,, this my case whenni get invite...these are the few guys who always take out precious time to answer everyone, using there expreience, calulations or optimism.. we all know that doha is unpredictable.. wil get invite/grant when doha wants,... here for moral support to eqch other...
> If not agree with anyone just leave it and move on to smthinv else...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!

Tony and Newbienz are absolute champions helping and guiding us!


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there a round tomorrow?


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Is there a round tomorrow?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes suppose to be


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> ABCD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony ,
> ...


Thanks Tony, 

Yes i shall be online and certainly let you know if i get invited.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@omkar if tommrow 2000 happens with 1200-800 definitely with 75 u hv a chance for sept round bt with ur doe 70 u might might get it tommrow if there is not more than 85-90 mechys with 75 from 19.06 to 11.08 (considering 110 invites for mechanical tommrow as per tony)

Mine is 9.12.17 ,70 mechanical

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I searched but could not find any active thread for Canada immigration on expatforum. Can someone please share the link?


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Tony
Wanted to have ur guidance on 2 points
1.When can.i expect an invitation -261312 (developer programmer) 75 points : 19th june DOE

2. I have a dilemma.My ACS report says my experience will be counted after May 2010 so in my EOI i have started my experience from 1st june 2010 and i came to Sydney on 5th May 2018 hence my experience outside Australia is a little less than 8 years and i am losing 5 points to make my 189 score as 80.However if i change my Eoi to start from 2nd may 2010 (ACS says after may 2010) rather than 1st june 2010, my experience outside Australia will be a touch over 8 years and i will get additional 5 points.. Can i do it? M not sure hence seeking ur advice.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> I searched but could not find any active thread for Canada immigration on expatforum. Can someone please share the link?


try another popular forum for Canada visa.


----------



## NoobRN (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry, i’m new here. Registered nurse with 65points DOE 15 May 18. Any idea if i stand a chance before the year end?


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Arslan
> 
> It does seem a very high estimate of 75 and above going onto the system each day - let me analyse it a bit closer and give the detail and then anyone intersted can draw their own conclusions:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks a lot for your detailed answer. So do I have a chance tonight to get invited as my 485 visa is expiring on 26/08/18. My details are


189 (Non Pro Rata)

75 POINTS

DOE: 26/7/2018

AGE: 30
PTE: 10
BACHELORS: 15
AUS STUDIES: 5
AUS EXPERIENCE: 5
NAATI: 5
PRO YEAR: 5

Total: 75 for 189 visa


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Tony
Can you please advice.. Would appreciate your expert opinion especially on point 2 coz if i have to change i will change quickly for invitation today night.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Tony
> Wanted to have ur guidance on 2 points
> 1.When can.i expect an invitation -261312 (developer programmer) 75 points : 19th june DOE
> 
> 2. I have a dilemma.My ACS report says my experience will be counted after May 2010 so in my EOI i have started my experience from 1st june 2010 and i came to Sydney on 5th May 2018 hence my experience outside Australia is a little less than 8 years and i am losing 5 points to make my 189 score as 80.However if i change my Eoi to start from 2nd may 2010 (ACS says after may 2010) rather than 1st june 2010, my experience outside Australia will be a touch over 8 years and i will get additional 5 points.. Can i do it? M not sure hence seeking ur advice.



Hi Tony
Can you please advice.. Would appreciate your expert opinion especially on point 2 coz if i have to change i will change quickly for invitation today night.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Tony
> Wanted to have ur guidance on 2 points
> 1.When can.i expect an invitation -261312 (developer programmer) 75 points : 19th june DOE
> 
> 2. I have a dilemma.My ACS report says my experience will be counted after May 2010 so in my EOI i have started my experience from 1st june 2010 and i came to Sydney on 5th May 2018 hence my experience outside Australia is a little less than 8 years and i am losing 5 points to make my 189 score as 80.However if i change my Eoi to start from 2nd may 2010 (ACS says after may 2010) rather than 1st june 2010, my experience outside Australia will be a touch over 8 years and i will get additional 5 points.. Can i do it? M not sure hence seeking ur advice.


Hi

Not on the face of it - if you go through your exact start and finish dates and can show that the first 2 or 4 years accepted by ACS, but not credited to your skilled experience, then you have a case that you met the skills requirement on a particular sate in May 2010 and ACS have rounded it up to the end of that month - but then you have to hope the Case Officer has the time to assess your claims outside the ACS Skills assessment.

So did you start recognised ICT experience from say 2nd May 2008 without any gaps between jobs until 1st May 20018 ?

When you see the movement towards you tonight, you may not be too concerned about that extra 5 points - leave it a day and see

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed answer. So do I have a chance tonight to get invited as my 485 visa is expiring on 26/08/18. My details are
> 
> ...



I think you may just miss out if it reverts to 60% invites for pro rata - but you are getting there in a month or two I would hope

Regards

Tony


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think you may just miss out if it reverts to 60% invites for pro rata - but you are getting there in a month or two I would hope
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony even with 75 points NON PRO RATA I will miss out tonight ? :O


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Send a reply mail to acs team from where you got the report... asking for start date of the relevant exp.. they will clearly reply you from which date u have to consider the experience...i have done the same way n got reply....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vensai (Aug 10, 2018)

*EOI 261313 Apr 14*

Hi 

My EOI date is 14/04/2018 and total points in 189 - 75 and 190 -80 points, will i get any chance in today's invitation round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhi.kunal said:


> Send a reply mail to acs team from where you got the report... asking for start date of the relevant exp.. they will clearly reply you from which date u have to consider the experience...i have done the same way n got reply....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good suggestion, and then attach as evidence.


----------



## syspa (Aug 10, 2018)

Fingers Crossed


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vensai said:


> Hi
> 
> My EOI date is 14/04/2018 and total points in 189 - 75 and 190 -80 points, will i get any chance in today's invitation round?


anzsco?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Tony even with 75 points NON PRO RATA I will miss out tonight ? :O




I don't think you will miss invitation by any chance mate. 75 points till 11th July was cleared and your doe is of 26 july. All you need around 200 invitation to go to non pro rata to get invited . 

The only case when you don't invite is when invitation caps fall down to 300, which is very very impossible.

So relax and be prepared to submit 189 visa.

Cheers!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vensai (Aug 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> anzsco?


261313


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I don't think you will miss invitation by any chance mate. 75 points till 11th July was cleared and your doe is of 26 july. All you need around 200 invitation to go to non pro rata to get invited .
> 
> The only case when you don't invite is when invitation caps fall down to 300, which is very very impossible.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate hoping for the best seriously I was scared lol


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vensai said:


> Hi
> 
> My EOI date is 14/04/2018 and total points in 189 - 75 and 190 -80 points, will i get any chance in today's invitation round?


You are pretty much at the top of the queue for 2613* (with last DOE: 11/04/2018 6:05 PM on 11th July). So you should certainly get it today. Good luck.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

261313,75 points, onshore nsw, eoi login 20th june... im hopin they clear pro untill june end considerin 2k invites tonight


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Thanks mate hoping for the best seriously I was scared lol




Mate don't be scared. My doe is from August 2018 of 70 non pro and I am hoping to get an invitation tonight and if you are scared, i will have heart attack mate
Relax mate you will get an invitation for sure. Anyways I am not sure about myself as it has to be big round to get 70 points backlogs to come till August. All the best for all of us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anilgoyalp (Jul 22, 2018)

Will I get the Invite today, ANZCode 261312, EOI Date 13th June, 2018 score in 189 is 75 and 190 is 80.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi experts,

Could anyone tell me whether I have a possibility to get an invite in today's round?

261313 - 75 points DOE 18/04/2018 01:57:15

Thanks.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

imriz said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You serious ?? Off course yes dude !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mate don't be scared. My doe is from August 2018 of 70 non pro and I am hoping to get an invitation tonight and if you are scared, i will have heart attack mate
> Relax mate you will get an invitation for sure. Anyways I am not sure about myself as it has to be big round to get 70 points backlogs to come till August. All the best for all of us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Best of luck mate. Lets see how the dice rolls btw are you also on 485 visa here ?


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> You serious ?? Off course yes dude !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks pal. 

@Tony please let me know ur thoughts on this


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Best of luck mate. Lets see how the dice rolls btw are you also on 485 visa here ?




Yup mate. And fortunately I still have 6,7 more months left so I believe i am in safe zone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anilgoyalp said:


> Will I get the Invite today, ANZCode 261312, EOI Date 13th June, 2018 score in 189 is 75 and 190 is 80.


no. most likely.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Yup mate. And fortunately I still have 6,7 more months left so I believe i am in safe zone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ohhh thats great. Hopefully tonight's round will be the good one 9 hrs left


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> You serious ?? Off course yes dude !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
70 points
DOE: 26/06/2018

Any thoughts???


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Ict ba 189*

Hi Tony

Can you please tell me if I have any chance tonight? My details below:

ANZSCO: 261111 ICT BA
DOE: 04/04/2018
Points for 189: 75


Thanks in Advance
Bharath


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

With time so close by here's wishing all the aspirants good luck in the round which is due tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Can you please tell me if I have any chance tonight? My details below:
> 
> ...


Closely following what Tony and others say about your chances, to estimate mine 
Good Luck Bro!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

few hours left... good luck


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey, One question.

How do one needs to pay the amount for 189 who stays in India. Is it through Forex ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Dont know why occupation ceilings still not updated. Does that mean it will stay same?
Really if they have figures why dont they update it. They invited veryless for some occupations last time so they must have them


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Hey, One question.
> 
> How do one needs to pay the amount for 189 who stays in India. Is it through Forex ?


Credit/Debit card, make sure you have the international limits sorted with your bank in advance...good luck.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hemanth87 said:


> Hey, One question.
> 
> How do one needs to pay the amount for 189 who stays in India. Is it through Forex ?


Check out this post:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemanth87 said:


> Hey, One question.
> 
> How do one needs to pay the amount for 189 who stays in India. Is it through Forex ?


Credit card
Debit cards
Forex cards

Whatever you can get hold of considering that the entire payment has to made in 1 shot

Cheers


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Credit/Debit card, make sure you have the international limits sorted with your bank in advance...good luck.


Thanks Mate. Good luck to you tooo.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Few more hours....this is very exciting more than soccer world cup final......


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Balthiru said:


> Few more hours....this is very exciting more than soccer world cup final......


Honestly, I don't think there will be a round tonight. It's the weekend. In typical DHA style, they will get back to us on Monday and inform us the scheduled round will happen sometime this week.

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Its got nothing to do with the weekend.

Invitations are sent automatically once they set the numbers which i believe they have.
The only interruption could just be a technical issue


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> Its got nothing to do with the weekend.
> 
> Invitations are sent automatically once they set the numbers which i believe they have.
> The only interruption could just be a technical issue


Yea the theory is right but they did say, and i quote:
_"Dates for the rounds are subject to change."_


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Honestly, I don't think there will be a round tonight. It's the weekend. In typical DHA style, they will get back to us on Monday and inform us the scheduled round will happen sometime this week.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.



Everything is automated process and there is no question about the weekends at all...So definitely there will be a round with maximum invite...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 70 points
> DOE: 26/06/2018
> 
> Any thoughts???




Depends upon the total no. of invitations will go to non pro rata. Just wish that no of invitations for non pros tonight will be no less than 1000, and you have chance mate.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Thanks Mate. Good luck to you tooo.


I would recommend prepaid forex card from some forex agency as they give you good rate in comparison to banks and credit/debit card as they would have additional charges on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> Yea the theory is right but they did say, and i quote:
> _"Dates for the rounds are subject to change."_


No bureaucrat will ever commit for one year in advance

It’s just a standard practice 

Cheers


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

What is the probability of a 3000 invite round happening today with 1800 invites going to the pro-ratas ?  

#justasking


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

imprincek said:


> What is the probability of a 3000 invite round happening today with 1800 invites going to the pro-ratas ?
> 
> #justasking


Just as me getting an invite tonight...


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

imprincek said:


> what is the probability of a 3000 invite round happening today with 1800 invites going to the pro-ratas ? :d
> 
> #justasking




5 : 8 ....


----------



## Peternith (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Tony,

I submitted EOI with 65 points, 
ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer
DOE: 11 Jan 2018 

When can I expect to get an invitation?

Thanks!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> few hours left... good luck


Thanks!!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> imprincek said:
> 
> 
> > what is the probability of a 3000 invite round happening today with 1800 invites going to the pro-ratas ? :d
> ...


Lolz , seems like an exact calculation


----------



## Usha Balla (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,

I am waiting for a positive response too!
Role: ICT Systems Analyst
EOI submitted on : 13th March'2018
Points: 75

Is the round tonight or tomorrow night?

Regards,
Usha


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Good Afternoon everyone
> 
> What will be exact time/date of upcoming round for me sitting in India.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


What time tomorrow. When result be declared for myself in India.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey, i hv submitted DOE on 27th july, 2018
261312 - Developer programmer
SC189 - 75 Pts
SC190 NSW - 80 pts

Any clue?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> What time tomorrow. When result be declared for myself in India.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


It's today in India not tomorrow.
19:30 India time or 00:00 Canberra time. 

Add 15 minutes window for invites to be sent from servers to invitee's mailboxes.

Approx 5 hours more :ranger:.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> It's today in India not tomorrow.
> 19:30 India time or 00:00 Canberra time.
> 
> Add 15 minutes window for invites to be sent from servers to invitee's mailboxes.
> ...




@ AsterixArmorica - System will pick you definitely today , atleast by seeing your PTE score


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> It's today in India not tomorrow.
> 19:30 India time or 00:00 Canberra time.
> 
> Add 15 minutes window for invites to be sent from servers to invitee's mailboxes.
> ...



The first person to get invited today
good luck bro.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

This is it for me. The day of reckoning. If they don’t increase the prorata quota today I doubt I’ll be getting an invite before November. That’s when my 485 visa runs out.

I urge everyone here who gets an invite to post their details here or/and on immitracker. This round might give us a glimpse of what’s coming in next 2-3 rounds. Your invitation details are vital to map the trend.


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all,

Posting as a newbie although I have followed this thread for quite sometime now. 

I have two EoIs,

1) Engineering Manager (Non pro rata) 
ANZSCO- 133211
DoE: 21-May-2018
Points:70

2) Electronics Engineer (Pro rata)
ANZSCO- 233411
DoE - 13-April-2018
Points: 70

Hoping to get invited today for Non pro-rata.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> This is it for me. The day of reckoning. If they don’t increase the prorata quota today I doubt I’ll be getting an invite before November. That’s when my 485 visa runs out.
> 
> I urge everyone here who gets an invite to post their details here or/and on immitracker. This round might give us a glimpse of what’s coming in next 2-3 rounds. Your invitation details are vital to map the trend.


You have been extremely unlucky mate. I hope tonight you get an invite.
Even if you don't get it today, 100% you will get it before November.

And please post on the forum when you get the good news. That would be a relief for all mech/pro engineers.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Dont know why occupation ceilings still not updated. Does that mean it will stay same? Really if they have figures why dont they update it. They invited veryless for some occupations last time so they must have them


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> This is it for me. The day of reckoning. If they don’t increase the prorata quota today I doubt I’ll be getting an invite before November. That’s when my 485 visa runs out.
> 
> I urge everyone here who gets an invite to post their details here or/and on immitracker. This round might give us a glimpse of what’s coming in next 2-3 rounds. Your invitation details are vital to map the trend.


Good luck mate!
If they invite today 2000 or more people with 60/40 split than you will probably get it tonight..
If 1300 then next month or in October round.
I wish you all the best!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

What are my chances my friends?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys, 

I have not been following so much lately. What do you guys think of my chances. 
189 - 261311 75 points, DOE - today
190 NSW - 261311 80 points, DOE - today

Regards,
DNA


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey, why is everyone so quiet when it is less than a couple of hours...make some noise mates, some wild predictions, treat the ITA a sport...cool bananas!


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

COUNTDOWN BEGINS :ranger:


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

30,000 round 50-50 split and the immigration closes for next two years 😂


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Don't know why but I have got a very bad feeling about tonight's round (if there actually is going to be one). 

Gut feeling tells me that there won't be more than 1k invites tonight and most of them will go to non pro rata.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I am praying for u guys, as a 70 Pro Rata pointer no chance for 189 in this fy, hoping u all can get ivt asap


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Good luck everyone. Been a wild ride for the non-pros the last few days, and for the pros for much longer than that. Let's see what happens. I would not be surprised with frankly any outcome at all, as they have clearly shown they make up the rules as they go along.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Don't know why but I have got a very bad feeling about tonight's round (if there actually is going to be one).
> 
> Gut feeling tells me that there won't be more than 1k invites tonight and most of them will go to non pro rata.


We will know in 90 mins, whatever happens, life will go on and you will be fine, keep your chin up


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have not been following so much lately. What do you guys think of my chances.
> 189 - 261311 75 points, DOE - today
> ...


ISCAH estimates 8 months for 2613. Patience...


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting for a positive response too!
> Role: ICT Systems Analyst
> ...


 would like to know the anzsco of your stream and also the available options for it please.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is there any chance for 65 pointers (non-pros) in this round?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys cheer up. Not because of invite but because today is Friday. And tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have not been following so much lately. What do you guys think of my chances.
> 189 - 261311 75 points, DOE - today
> ...


Look for ISCH estimates next week, based on the round today, the estimates will be published. All old estiamtes went down the drain when they switched to monthly and also First invite for this year was all mixed, given it was suppose to be 2 round, so no way to say.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Is there any chance for 65 pointers (non-pros) in this round?


I dont believe there is chance in 65 pointer category today.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> is there any chance for 65 pointers (non-pros) in this round?


doe?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I really need to see how this round goes to decide whether I need to fly back to oz to take the ccl test, it’s teally painful being a Pro Rata 70 pointer lol


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

leapp said:


> doe?


ICT Security Specialist - ANZSCO 262112
EOI: 10th December 2017 for 189


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> ICT Security Specialist - ANZSCO 262112
> EOI: 10th December 2017 for 189


As per current trend (keeping 11 July round in concern) may be by Nov or Dec 2018 round.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

~20 minutes...all questions shall be answered...


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

:ranger:


saifsd said:


> ~20 minutes...all questions shall be answered...


Yo man, lot of questions to be answered.


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

Good luck everyone! Here we go!


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Fingers crossed. Hoping against hope.


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys, i have question.. for accountant to claim work experience point work assessment is compulsory??? Or we can update EOI based on employer letter


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope for the best,

Prepare for the worst, guys.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

saifsd said:


> ~20 minutes...all questions shall be answered...


wish it was that simple, it will only scratch the surface of the questions, next week will some light towards the end of the tunnel, for some the light may never be seen.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Fingers crossed. Hoping against hope.


Let me tell you something my friend. Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive a man insane. - Red (Morgan Freeman)


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> wish it was that simple, it will only scratch the surface of the questions, next week will some light towards the end of the tunnel, for some the light may never be seen.


Cheer up mate! There is always light at the end of the tunnel signifying the end itself! 
I wish all Good Luck!


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

silence before the storm


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

Shhhhhh...!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

*Good luck everyone. *


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Good luck guys.. here we go !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hopefully there is round today


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

maxy2607 said:


> Hopefully there is round today


Anti-climax!


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Bueller Bueller


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Arrived? Servers are fast these days...


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

maxy2607 said:


> Hopefully there is round today


It is definitely,

FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

p4karthikeyan said:


> I'm pretty sure you are mentally handicapped. No words to say.


And you must be physically

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Any Accountants got invited?


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Anybody got or no round?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

No more suspense


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

How can it be no round when they have updated eoi instructions saying that there will be round every 11th


maxy2607 said:


> Anybody got or no round?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

They have mentioned that dates can be changed...


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

How does one get an invite?
By Email? Skillselect account new correspondence?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

🤒


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Both I believe


Kanuos3003 said:


> How does one get an invite?
> By Email? Skillselect account new correspondence?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

B pateint guys , system takes 10 minutes around 7:40 pm indian time and 00:10 aussie time when invites start popping into the emails

Thanks


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Amongst all this waiting, I just wondered, is it really so important? Acid reflux building...


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

I have not received anything yet. If someone got it, please respond


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Waiting for the answer
Why did Katappa kill baahubali?


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Both I believe
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ok! Refreshing both like a moron!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Nothing today guys no one .


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Nothing today guys no one .


Yup i guess so


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like there is no round today


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Someone suggested 7:40. Still 2 min to go

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Feeling like hungry chicks being fed...the farmer starts teasing....


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

12:15 am is the last time of invites. still 5 mins to go


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Someone suggested 7:40. Still 2 min to go
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


its over..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> Someone suggested 7:40. Still 2 min to go
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


OK so 40 it is, now?


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Ridiculous man. They might as well just make an announcement - "We have stopped the PR process! Thank you all"


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahahahaha


Kanuos3003 said:


> Ridiculous man. They might as well just make an announcement - "We have stopped the PR process! Thank you all"


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aust1983 (Jul 11, 2018)

I imagine the SkillSelect engineer reading us and LHAO


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Lets give them their pill...IGNORE!


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

surprise upon surprise.........
getting worse and worse.......


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Tony! Tony! Our friend Tony! Where art thou?


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Ok, didn't happen. Fingers crossed for Sep 11.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

May be too many invites have jammed the servers 😂


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't wanna hear news tomorrow that 11th day means 11th business days. What's wrong with DoHA. It's ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Ok, didn't happen. Fingers crossed for Sep 11.


Thats called some optimism!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I don't wanna hear news tomorrow that 11th day means 11th business days. What's wrong with DoHA. It's ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not tomorrow , die out of suspense for 2 days . They dont work sat and sunday


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

I can't recognize such crazy world.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess I will just go to bed now.. We'll see what happened tmr..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I don't wanna hear news tomorrow that 11th day means 11th business days. What's wrong with DoHA. It's ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They cant qualify a PTE, I bet.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

qazx said:


> May be too many invites have jammed the servers 😂


Yeah, possible. 5000 Invites! Even 60-ers!


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Ok, didn't happen. Fingers crossed for Sep 11.



Sep 11 is already a black day so lets wait for Nov 11


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

DoHA should have specified time too. Not just 11th day of every month. Frustrating..


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

i guess the next round will be on next Monday, i.e. two days after. They will post the updated occupation list and ceiling first and then make a round at night


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Tony even with 75 points NON PRO RATA I will miss out tonight ? :O


Sorry Arslan

I was thinking 70 pointer with your DOE - so you would be OK - but no sign of any invites again - surely they would not do this to you again ?

Tony


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Nov is too hot to work in Australia. Lets see on 11th Dec 😂


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Did you think anyone was going to spend their weekend inviting immigrants to their country?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

saifsd said:


> They cant qualify a PTE, I bet.




Why do you think so?? What's wrong with PTE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe they mean 11th working day of every month

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

DoHA never fails to surprise us, after all. lol


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does this mean no invitations for August or date can be postponed? 

Points - 75
Code - 224711 (management consultant)
EOI Submitted - 4th August 2018 (189)


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow , this was the only **** remaining


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Maybe they mean 11th working day of every month
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


That is exactly what i am thinking, this independence day (Indian) let there be light.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

"Invitation rounds are anticipated to run on the 11th day of each month. *Dates for the rounds are subject to change*"

- Read that part in BOLD! So, good night guys!


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

I am pretty sure I won't get an invite now since they are going to release it on Monday/Tuesday with more 75 added into the mix. This is a nightmare.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

NagarePriya said:


> DoHA should have specified time too. Not just 11th day of every month. Frustrating..


Exactly.. it would make a lot of people's lives better.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Lets sign off for the day, ciao...


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Sep 11 is already a black day so lets wait for Nov 11


Let's wait new financial year. This year is mess))) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

New FY the immigration program will or won't be there not sure


OlgaUshakova said:


> Let's wait new financial year. This year is mess))) :fingerscrossed:


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Can there be any other interpretation of above, that there is a round on 11th August.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Waiting for the experts to shed light on this


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

And to make matter worst I just received an email saying I am SELECTED but...
"You have been selected for a private donation"


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> > SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.
> 
> 
> Can there be any other interpretation of above, that there is a round on 11th August.


Yes , that the new number of invitations is ZERO


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Can there be any other interpretation of above, that there is a round on 11th August.


that is the key (the 11th day of each month). This has to be 11th working day of each month.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

11th day has just started in Australia , may be they changed the time as well or release on next business day.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

newyearoldme said:


> I am pretty sure I won't get an invite now since they are going to release it on Monday/Tuesday with more 75 added into the mix. This is a nightmare.


I know. This whole scheme of monthly invitation already putting backlog for low pointers. Dreadful.


ANZCO 233111 Chemical Engineer
Age: 30 points 
English: 20 points 
Education: 15 points
Study Requirements: 5 points 
Total points: 70 points (189 DOE 10/8/2018)


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys updating of SOL every goes through 7 steps.
It was on step 5 yesterday when i checked it is on step 6. So they might be updating the List next that could be the reason of round not happening 

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Good evening all,

We should show patience, I have just pinged my consultant on same. If anybody else also applied through consultant please check with them.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Can there be any other interpretation of above, that there is a round on 11th August.


Perhaps some technical issues with SkillSelect given the recent changes. Technically there's still 23hrs+ to go for today too.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Two consecutive rounds cancelled.
This has to be a JOKE!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Guys updating of SOL every goes through 7 steps.
> It was on step 5 yesterday when i checked it is on step 6. So they might be updating the List next that could be the reason of round not happening
> 
> https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList


Good catch, I noticed it was stage 5 day before yesterday.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just got 
500 Server error 
While logging in

What the hell is this now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss



Seriously? Details pls


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

ANZSCO 261313 DoE 02/08/2018 80 points........ INVITED!!!!!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Are you kiddin me


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Many congratulations 



arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

seems like I have to y back to oz to take the ccl tes. Danm I was too confident and did not want to take the NAATI at all last tear and now I am paying the price lol. Btw can any one confirm to me how long the PTE score stays effective for 189 and 190? 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Hey, congrats, please share EOI date and Code!


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

I got it too!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Don't know why but I have got a very bad feeling about tonight's round (if there actually is going to be one).
> 
> Gut feeling tells me that there won't be more than 1k invites tonight and most of them will go to non pro rata.


Knew it.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Hey congrats! Mind sharing your info?

ANZCO 233111 Chemical Engineer
Age: 30 points
English Requirements: 20 points 
Education: 15 points 
Study Requirements: 5 points
Total points: 70 points (189 DOE 10/8/2018)


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys relax

It’s weekend. It’s Australia - they will probably do the round on Monday.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Folks
My status changed to invited


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Omg congrats all!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like invites are rolling in then based on posts above, hang tight all and congrats to those that got it!

Take a deep breath and enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have 80 points
Doe is 16th July 2018
261312-Developer Programmer


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Kanuos3003 said:


> "Invitation rounds are anticipated to run on the 11th day of each month. *Dates for the rounds are subject to change*"
> 
> - Read that part in BOLD! So, good night guys!


Can it be 11th business working day excluding weekends.
We shall check skill select login.
Thanks and Regards,


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Congrats mate!


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

All invite people - Please share more details!


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

hemanth87 said:


> Folks
> My status changed to invited


Congrats, your timeline plz.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Got invite 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS to all those who got the invite today...


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got invited, button change to apply visa


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

Non-pro rata， 70 points， doe 24.4.2018 invited！


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Deatils pls, so we can decide whether to wait or grab some buds.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Anyone who got invited. Please post points, DOE and whether you are pro/non-pro.

Looks like 1 non-pro with DOE May 13th 2018.


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

I got an invite too...very much excited.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Got invited in skill select but i didnt got any mail 
Ict security specialist 
Eoi :: 28 july
Points 75


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

Got invitation for 261313 doe july 17 80 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess this invite wasn't big enough to clear all the backlog of 75 and 70 NPRs. 

But seems like 70 NPRs have been cleared upto May 18.


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Got Invite.

261313.
EOI - 23rd April, 2018


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have got the invite too guys

Code - 224711 (management consultant)
Points - 75
EOI submitted - 4/8/2018


----------



## tagauzzie (Dec 22, 2017)

261313 , DOE 7th May 2018, 75 points ----Invited


----------



## jaiprak (Aug 10, 2018)

*I got invite too*

2613 / 75 / DOE - 07 May 18 / 189. Status is INVITED in skillselect. Yet to get any emails.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got invited, button change to apply visa


congrats ... May done, great please send for june folks now.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks number of Pro-rata invites are more this time


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> Looks number of Pro-rata invites are more this time


I sooo hope that's true!


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

Got invite , non prorated 15–5-2018 , telecom


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

puppeye said:


> Non-pro rata， 70 points， doe 24.4.2018 invited！



I applied for 261313. What is non pro rata? Who can apply under this.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

Got an invitation guys! Registered Nurse 70 Points EOI 10 May 2018.


----------



## sync_austin (Apr 16, 2018)

261313 75 submitted on May-02 got invited~~


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

I also got invited. 261313, 75 points, DOE 1/5/2018.

Have it in Skillselect, no email though


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Any ICT BA getting the invite, looks like pro rata after my EOI got the invite while I didnt, occupation!


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

guys， login skillselect to check your status， i got an invite but still hasnt got the email


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Pro data seems to have been invited more.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

March - May cleared off this time it seems....3 months at a time is the mantra from now on?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got their invite!

So a 261313 with 75 points and DOE May 7th 2018 got an invite.

A teenie tiny ray of hope.


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Got Invited..

261313 75 points DOE 15th May 2018


----------



## ABCD1 (Jul 11, 2018)

18th May 2018 2613* recieved 75 points


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Got Invite.
> 
> 261313.
> EOI - 23rd April, 2018


Congratulations. How many points do u have?


----------



## Ietermagog (Jul 24, 2018)

Haven't received the email yet, but logged into skillselect and my invite was there. 
261313 - Developer Programmer - 80 Points DOE 19/07/2018

Congrats to everyone that received an invitation. I wish you all good luck with your applications.
To those that did not receive an invite, don't lose hope.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> I applied for 261313. What is non pro rata? Who can apply under this.


26313 is pro rata, you cant apply for any code, you can only apply for the ones that matches your job description.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Got Invited...


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just got the email as well.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

aelazhary said:


> Got invite , non prorated 15–5-2018 , telecom


Your score please?


----------



## kencsr (Jun 20, 2017)

*Any Accountants got invite? Please share points, DOE*

Any Accountants got invite? Please share points, DOE


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their invite!
> 
> So a 261313 with 75 points and DOE May 7th 2018 got an invite.
> 
> A teenie tiny ray of hope.


Check again, i saw soemone with 31st may got invite.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> March - May cleared off this time it seems....3 months at a time is the mantra from now on?


May 2018 here but no invite...


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Got invited. Registered Nurse 70 points DOE: 05/05/2018


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

I received email too.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Doe anzsco and points please


anubhavsharma18 said:


> Just got the email as well.


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Congrats Everyone!

See you on 11 Sep.. haha 

ANZCO 233111 Chemical Engineer
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Education: 15 points 
Study Requirements: 5 points
Total points: 70 points (189 DOE 10/8/2018)


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

:whoo:

:cheer2:
:dance:



> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) visa application


Points - 75
Code - 261313 Software Engineer
189 EoI - 11 April 2018, 6:50 pm


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone with 261313 DOE : June got invite????


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

EOI 12th April, 261313, 75 points. Got it.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ChemEng11 said:


> Congrats Everyone!
> 
> See you on 11 Sep.. haha
> 
> ...


See you there bud...lol:ranger:


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

INVITED!
ANZCO 261312 Developer Programmer

Age: 30 points
English Requirements: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Study Requirements: 5 points
Professional Year: 5 points

Total points: 75 points (189 DOE 11/04/2018)

Questions for the seniors, I don't claim working experience point, but put employment info in the EOI, should I include employment information in the application?


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for the reply and all the best.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Doe anzsco and points please
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


263111
75 points for 189
DOE 31st May 2018


----------



## hakr (Mar 26, 2017)

Just received mail as well now


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Any 70 pointers from 261313 who got invite? 

Looks like most of 75 pointers are getting invite today which clears majority of backlog n relieves pressure from state invite too


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Really got lucky, to get an invite in 12 hours 

DOE - 10-Aug i.e. Today morning at 6:00 AM IST.

ANZSCO: 262112
Points: 75


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

got the invite guys 233513 doe:03 august 2018

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

I think I am the last person of Non-pro rata getting invited at 70 points. DoE - 21-May-2018.

Guessing that seeing immitracker and this forum.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ICT SA ?


love_at_911 said:


> Really got lucky, to get an invite in 12 hours
> 
> DOE - 10-Aug i.e. Today morning at 6:00 AM IST.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

so 261313 moved more than a few days this round. 



kunsal said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their invite!
> 
> So a 261313 with 75 points and DOE May 7th 2018 got an invite.
> 
> A teenie tiny ray of hope.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Any 70 pointers from 261313 who got invite?
> 
> Looks like most of 75 pointers are getting invite today which clears majority of backlog n relieves pressure from state invite too


Last confirmed was 31 May for 75 for 2613


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Any 233914 got invited?


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

NagarePriya said:


> I think I am the last person of Non-pro rata getting invited at 70 points. DoE - 21-May-2018.
> 
> Guessing that seeing immitracker and this forum.


 which ANZCODE?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Last confirmed was 31 May for 75 for 2613




No. I think it’s 18th may for 2613


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Thank you for the reply and all the best.


Happy for all of you :clap2:
Sad for myself


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Any 233914 got invited?


Yes some one with DOE 24-04-18 75 points


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Last confirmed was 31 May for 75 for 2613


I think you mistook. 31 May for 75 is 2631 and not 2613


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

rajeev86 said:


> got the invite guys 233513 doe:03 august 2018
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congrats!
What's your Total Point?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

NagarePriya said:


> I think I am the last person of Non-pro rata getting invited at 70 points. DoE - 21-May-2018.
> 
> Guessing that seeing immitracker and this forum.


hmmm


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Any 2611*?


----------



## adarshk111 (Mar 19, 2018)

Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
EOI - June 13th 2018
ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
Points 75


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

One Architect has received an invitation for 70 points non pro DoE 29th May. I was not the last one.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Any 70 pointers from 261313 who got invite?
> 
> Looks like most of 75 pointers are getting invite today which clears majority of backlog n relieves pressure from state invite too


75 points EOI lodged 10th August, no invite. 261311


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Any 2611 got invite? Doe and points please

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Any 133111???


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> which ANZCODE?


133211 - Engineering Manager


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

adarshk111 said:


> Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
> EOI - June 13th 2018
> ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
> Points 75


Nice to see 3 months movement for 2613. Guess the number of invitations are huge.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone invited for electronics 233411?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Got invited. DOE 11/04/2018, S/W engineer, 75 points.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

70 points 15-5-2018 non prorated , 263311


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

adarshk111 said:


> Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
> EOI - June 13th 2018
> ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
> Points 75


Wow!! From April 11th all the way to June 13th? Congratulations mate


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

2 months, mid april to mid june, but yea huge improvement . 


sethu.it2000 said:


> Nice to see 3 months movement for 2613. Guess the number of invitations are huge.


----------



## adityaY (Aug 10, 2018)

brijesh3650 said:


> I have got the invite too guys
> 
> Code - 224711 (management consultant)
> Points - 75
> EOI submitted - 4/8/2018


Hey,

Congrats on your invitation!!

Can you please let me know how many years experience you have as a management consultant and your education background. I am trying to apply in similar category but not sure if I will qualify. I have a masters degree in management but an engineering degree in computers. Would that qualify?? sorry to bother

Aditya


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Wow!! From April 11th all the way to June 13th? Congratulations mate


We have someone from May-31

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad_Max13 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just got the invite!!!

pro rata 2339
75 points
Eoi May 15


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

adarshk111 said:


> Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
> EOI - June 13th 2018
> ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
> Points 75


First of all many congratulations!!!
and then 
Are you sure your DOE is 13th June 2018 with 75 points in 2613*????
If it is true, it is really awesome...


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> 2 months, mid april to mid june, but yea huge improvement .




Yes . Great improvement on 2613 code for 75 pointers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

jinahadam said:


> 2 months, mid april to mid june, but yea huge improvement .


Yeah 2 months. But 2 months movement for 2613 is huge.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> First of all many congratulations!!!
> and then
> Are you sure your DOE is 13th June 2018 with 75 points in 2613*????
> If it is true, it is really awesome...


Must be upwards of 3000 invites if this is true.. Keep them coming :clap2:


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Guyss
Thank you soo much 
All your discussions helped me alot.. 
Here are my time lines 

Anzsco: 262112 ict security specialist

First : eoi: november 17 2017 ; 65 points 

Updated: 75 points ( 28 july 2018)
This invitation is very very important for me 

My existing visa 485 is expiring on august 31st.. 

So, i feel iam safe now.. 
please experts advice me what i have to do next.. 

Thanks to all..


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Guys ,

The last invited date for 261313 is 16 May?

Please confirm.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

adarshk111 said:


> Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
> EOI - June 13th 2018
> ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
> Points 75


Oh great, 2613 13th june, i am in this.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Any 233512?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

How I wish that Doha also start publishing their results real time... Ideally the next day after invitation day

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I second that


sidpadki said:


> How I wish that Doha also start publishing their results real time... Ideally the next day after invitation day
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Finally got the golden email from DHA. 
invited . 261312. DOE 16june 2018. 75 points 

All the best for guys .best of luck for the next move .

Regards
Milan


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

Keep on eye out of Iscah estimates, usually publishes it within a day or so, fairly accurate IMO. DOHA might not get to it for weeks/months


sidpadki said:


> How I wish that Doha also start publishing their results real time... Ideally the next day after invitation day
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

adarshk111 said:


> Got the invite today. Thank you for all the updates posted by senior guys in the forum which kept me up to date with what is happening. Just when I was thinking, I have a 8 9 month waiting period, there was a surprise in my inbox today.
> EOI - June 13th 2018
> ANZSCO - 261312, Developer Programmer
> Points 75




Sir, 

You sure on the timeline. I mean 75 points with 13 June 2018 is unbelievable !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

ChemEng11 said:


> Congrats!
> What's your Total Point?


75 points.... sorry for the typo doe is 1st august 2018

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

No invites for ICT BA.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> Keep on eye out of Iscah estimates, usually publishes it within a day or so, fairly accurate IMO. DOHA might not get to it for weeks/months


I know.. That's the best guesstimate... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Any 233512?


i was about to ask the same thing.. .any mechanical engineers got invited today???


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sir,
> 
> You sure on the timeline. I mean 75 points with 13 June 2018 is unbelievable !!
> 
> ...


As you were typing this another guy just confirmed 16th June. Still can't believe it


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Got Invited !!!
Thanks all


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Sir,
> 
> You sure on the timeline. I mean 75 points with 13 June 2018 is unbelievable !!
> 
> ...


I see Jun 18th in immitracker.


----------



## Anj_ (Aug 10, 2018)

*Got my invite !*

Hi, been a silent spectator for a while now. I got my invite for Engineering Technologist-233914 (the allegedly poor cousins of mainstream engineers)
DOE : 07th May 2018
Points: 75


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

rajeev86 said:


> 75 points.... sorry for the typo doe is 1st august 2018
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


still awaiting the mail though.... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> Got Invited !!!
> Thanks all


Congratulations!!!
Is your DOE 18-June-2018???


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Any chemical engineer (Anzsco 233111) got an invite??


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

dnalost said:


> I see Jun 18th in immitracker.




Thanks mate. 2613 is going good this time. Some relief !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

*Got invited finally!!!*

Thank you all for the support, I also got invited finally. 
Details are there in my signature.

75 points, 261313
DOE - 20/5/2018


----------



## adarshk111 (Mar 19, 2018)

Absolutely sure  it is really unbelievable. 75 pointer queue getting cleared off will help the 70 pointers in the upcoming round.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Seems no 65 pointer invited 

I never thought I will write this messgae 

I was 70 pointer March 26hth and due to age I lost 5 points on 3rd aug

All he best to all peers to achieve this milestone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Got Invited !!!
> Thanks all


Congrats mate,,, sure 18th june?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Is your DOE 18-June-2018???



Yes


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the support..

Got invited.. 261313 75 points DOE 15th May 2018.


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

I guess 2613* 75 points stops at 18th june.hard luck for me at 22nd of june.well, going to ride this roller coaster again next month.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody on 2613 with 75 points after 18 June 2018 ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

any 262112 ict security specialist?


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Can anybody tell me when was the non pro rata at 70 last got call??


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Anybody on 2613 with 75 points after 18 June 2018 ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i got invitation


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

Any 233311 with 70 points got invite?


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> yes i got invitation




What’s your timelines dude ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Seems no 65 pointer invited
> 
> I never thought I will write this messgae
> 
> ...


ohhh badluck.... bro.... but u can try increase the points... 70 points will get it in upcoming invitation rounds

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Till what time time can we expect invitation emails from this round?


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone with 261313 doe 3rd July ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NagarePriya (Jul 10, 2018)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> Can anybody tell me when was the non pro rata at 70 last got call??


29th May 2018 as per my immitracker.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> What’s your timelines dude ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 15 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 18-June-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Last non-pro I see on immitracker with 70 pts is May 29th.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Congrats mate,,, sure 18th june?


just counting on tracker I see 88 got invite for 2613 with 75 points only between last round and this round. So the invite might be 2000-3000


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Would u please share the link?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Except for software engineers not many pro rate got invites today.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Got the Invite!!*

Hi Guys 
Got the invite.:fingerscrossed:
My DOE was 24/5/2018 with 75 points.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who got invite today....

It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....


----------



## flaming_vines (Jul 16, 2018)

sydney4062 said:


> Anyone with 261313 doe 3rd July ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


With 1 report getting an invitation at 18th of june. It stops between 18-22.my doe is june 22 with 75 points as well.no invitations for me


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

flaming_vines said:


> I guess 2613* 75 points stops at 18th june.hard luck for me at 22nd of june.well, going to ride this roller coaster again next month.


We are on same boat....


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Except for software engineers not many pro rate got invites today.


Engineering technologist que of 75 moved by April to may at this stage


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

People need to understand this.


AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> 
> It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anybody got news of Accountants?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Invited guys!
Thank you my fellow mates for all your support

233513 - Prod or Plant Engg
70 pts
Doe 25th Nov


----------



## Manman12 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Guys 
Got the invite.
ANZCO CODE: 233311(Electrical Engineer)
My DOE was 11/03/2018 with 70 points.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Congrats nilkot


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Any ICT BA - 261111 got the invite?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Invited guys!
> Thank you my fellow mates for all your support
> 
> 233513 - Prod or Plant Engg
> ...


Woahh.... It's seem this code moved majorly.. Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Please update any accountants or auditors?


----------



## angel1426 (Aug 10, 2018)

any invitations for non-pro 2544 for this round? thanks


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

Yay we got invited! EOI 17 May 70 points anzco 342315


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

I am gone as I will be loosing my age points end of this month and this was my last round on 75 .


flaming_vines said:


> With 1 report getting an invitation at 18th of june. It stops between 18-22.my doe is june 22 with 75 points as well.no invitations for me


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> Invited guys!
> Thank you my fellow mates for all your support
> 
> 233513 - Prod or Plant Engg
> ...


Alright that is some news for 2335. What would be the last invited date for 70 pts(2335) I wonder.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

sydney4062 said:


> I am gone as I will be loosing my age points end of this month and this was my last round on 75 .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Sorry for you.
I am sure you will get it with 70!!! Do not lose hope


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

This round is not for accountants and auditors mate. Accountant with doe 14feb is invited and 10 mar for auditor.


akashacharya30 said:


> Please update any accountants or auditors?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

congrats!


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Eddy He said:


> congrats!


Did you receive the invite?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....




+1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

I am also thinking same azam_qr


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone invited for 2613 after 18th june, 75???


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Anyone invited for 2613 after 18th june, 75???




I guess 18th June is last for 2613 on 75 points. 

I saw a post where 22 June guy is still waiting. 

So may be it’s between 18-21 June as of now !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Faraz365 said:


> People need to understand this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Guys kindly make sure to withdraw yours other EOI if you got 189. Plz

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

It'll be very interesting to get Tony's thoughts on how it's all shaken out, and whether my initial thoughts below are at all correct. 

As a non-pro and focusing mainly on that, and assuming immitracker to be correct, this round looks to have cleared all 70 pointers from March, April and almost all of May. Another round next month that is the same as this should clear June, July, Aug and be close to moving to 65 points. 

The big question is, how big was this round? If it was still relatively conservative then hope is probably increased for people like me that we get hit in later months. If it was a very large round, then not so much, because at some point the large rounds are likely to decline and freeze out the 65 pointers again.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Woahh.... It's seem this code moved majorly.. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Well not exactly. Considering only 13 invites last time moved 75 pointers 2 months in previous round (19/6/2018) and the 70 pointers were already invited upto 24/11/2017. So that is only just one day movement for 70 pointers in 2335. Which indicates not many invites were given to this occupation. Well maybe Iam wrong and i hope so.


----------



## rajeev86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Invited guys!
> Thank you my fellow mates for all your support
> 
> 233513 - Prod or Plant Engg
> ...


congratulations bro.... lets make a watsapp group... so that we can continue the journey ahead

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes guys!! Please do withdraw yours other EOI if you got 189...


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Got it guys.. ICT Security Specialist


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Tony , newbienz and all other senior members , 

THANK YOU FROM THE DEEPEST CORNER OF MY HEART. 

I SHALL SURELY SEE YOU ONCE IN AUSTRALIA

2613* , 75 points , 26th May 

INVITED


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> Got invited in skill select but i didnt got any mail
> Ict security specialist
> Eoi :: 28 july
> Points 75


Congrats, got invited for same skill, if you are in Bangalore PM me.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Well not exactly. Considering only 13 invites last time moved 75 pointers 2 months in previous round (19/6/2018) and the 70 pointers were already invited upto 24/11/2017. So that is only just one day movement for 70 pointers in 2335. Which indicates not many invites were given to this occupation. Well maybe Iam wrong and i hope so.


75 pointers are cleared for this code. Hoping something similar for electronics 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Well not exactly. Considering only 13 invites last time moved 75 pointers 2 months in previous round (19/6/2018) and the 70 pointers were already invited upto 24/11/2017. So that is only just one day movement for 70 pointers in 2335. Which indicates not many invites were given to this occupation. Well maybe Iam wrong and i hope so.


We are looking at around 100 invites for 233512 at this stage...

can be even more.. not many people of our occupation with a December DOE are active on this forum..


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

imprincek said:


> We are looking at around 100 invites for 233512 at this stage...
> 
> can be even more.. not many people of our occupation with a December DOE are active on this forum..


Yes.. And 100 is a good number for a pro rata code such as mechanical... Right? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks to Almighty GOD.
I also got the invite. Invites seems to be huge this time. 

263111 moved from 11th May for 75 pointers.

263111 
75 Points 
EOI DATE - 1st August 2018


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

ALHUMDULILLAH 
Got invited
261312
75 
2 May 2018


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

imprincek said:


> We are looking at around 100 invites for 233512 at this stage...
> 
> can be even more.. not many people of our occupation with a December DOE are active on this forum..


I really wish for this to be true. lets see when the results are out and mayb iscah can give some accurate predictions. My DOE is 25 dec 2017 and still waiting. I hope upcoming rounds will bring good news.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@imprincek my doe is 9.12.17 ,70,233512 

My agent lodged it so i can confirm in the morning only

Cheers


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Is there anyone in nonpro rata 70 points after 23rd may??


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Yes.. And 100 is a good number for a pro rata code such as mechanical... Right?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Last year it was 108 every fortnight.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Congrats everyone for those who received their invitation. God is good all the time. Godbless you all 🙏


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Got invitation! Hurray!!!!!

261313 - 75 points - 23rd may EOI date


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> Is there anyone in nonpro rata 70 points after 23rd may??




Someone has confirmed that 29th May 70 points was also invited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Man... Are there no electronic ppl out here? Dragon immigrant did you make it through? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @imprincek my doe is 9.12.17 ,70,233512
> 
> My agent lodged it so i can confirm in the morning only
> 
> Cheers


If I were you, i would call him and wake him up 

Anyways, whatever happens, please update on mechanical thread..


----------



## missnaive87 (Jul 5, 2018)

Got invited for 261313 with 80 points DOE 20/07/18..!


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Got the invite - 261312 doe 19th june 75 points


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Yaa, but i cnt see any people after 21st may at 70 nonpro rata.



Ramramram222 said:


> Someone has confirmed that 29th May 70 points was also invited!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Got the invite - 261312 doe 19th june 75 points


Great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Got the invite - 261312 doe 19th june 75 points




Congrats !! So 2613 with 75 points till 19 June 2018 now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello everyone.
Anyone from 261111 people got invite and at what points from what date. Please update.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

maxy2607 said:


> Got it guys.. ICT Security Specialist


Points and DOE PLEASE?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Guys, got invite
20th june 261313, 75 points onshore


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

261313 , 75 points till june 20th....


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Got the invite - 261312 doe 19th june 75 points


Bro what time u got the invite, just wondering it's over or still coming?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Did u got invited ??


spirecode said:


> 261313 , 75 points till june 20th....


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Bro what time u got the invite, just wondering it's over or still coming?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



My DOE is 19 July . I saw one post for 19 June !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

What time u got invite??


spirecode said:


> Guys, got invite
> 20th june 261313, 75 points onshore


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the invite - 261312 doe 19th june 75 points
> ...


Got iy about an hour n a half ago


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> My DOE is 19 July . I saw one post for 19 June !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the invites still coming or we done for the day.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Is the invites still coming or we done for the day.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




We are done for today !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations man


Ravish84 said:


> Got iy about an hour n a half ago


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

any chemical engineers 233111 got invited?


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Got my Invite*

Hi All

Received my invite. 

Anzsco: 261111
DOE: 4th April, 2018
Points: 75

Regards


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Guys, I got the invite today but going to have a new addition to the family in another 7 months. How and when should I add the to-be-new-born to my application?


----------



## danteiznogood (Aug 10, 2018)

262112- ICT Security.
70 points.
15th May.
Invited today.


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Chk this link https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...terday-13-weeks-pregnant.html#/topics/1342682


----------



## rmadhanagopal (Apr 13, 2018)

Got Invite an hour ago. 
Anzsco: 261313
DOE: 16th June, 2018
Points: 75


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> Guys, I got the invite today but going to have a new addition to the family in another 7 months. How and when should I add the to-be-new-born to my application?


congrats for both invite and little one coming
i think there is some form to be submitted. wait for seniors to guide you.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> 
> It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....


I second this. 

Don't forget that in the midst of celebrating your invite, don't forget to withdraw the state nomination. This will help those who really need the state nomination spot. Thanks.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

izharkazmi said:


> Thanks to Almighty GOD.
> I also got the invite. Invites seems to be huge this time.
> 
> 263111 moved from 11th May for 75 pointers.
> ...


Hi; you got an invite 75 points 263111 with an EOI of 01 August. How happy i am there is now hope for us 70 pointers lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> ihaleem9 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I got the invite today but going to have a new addition to the family in another 7 months. How and when should I add the to-be-new-born to my application?
> ...


Chk this link: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...terday-13-weeks-pregnant.html#/topics/1342682


----------



## kencsr (Jun 20, 2017)

+1 second this



burette said:


> I second this.
> 
> Don't forget that in the midst of celebrating your invite, don't forget to withdraw the state nomination. This will help those who really need the state nomination spot. Thanks.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

burette said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> ...


Wont the state 190 be automatically frozen now since i have got 189 ?


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

Received a 189 Invite an hour ago. 

I already applied for a 190 NSW  what do I do now?


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

EDIT - Received a 189 Invite an hour ago. 

I already applied for a 190 NSW visa on July 25th. What do I do now?


----------



## Lata (May 19, 2017)

Received invite,what are the next steps.can someone pls guide. Thanks


----------



## aquaruta (May 16, 2018)

guys please share your details while posting a query..
ANZSCO
DOE
POINTS


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

qazx said:


> Wont the state 190 be automatically frozen now since i have got 189 ?


I guess no, until you submit your visa application. You have 60 days. You can get 190 invitation too if you do not submit your application.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

GOT an invite 75 pts DOE May 14, 2018


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Wont the state 190 be automatically frozen now since i have got 189 ?
> ...


Ok shall make sure i withdraw


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

sujithsk said:


> Received a 189 Invite an hour ago.
> 
> I already applied for a 190 NSW  what do I do now?


Please withdraw your EOI from 190, so that someone can get a chance to get state sponsorship... thanks


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

imprincek said:


> We are looking at around 100 invites for 233512 at this stage...
> 
> can be even more.. not many people of our occupation with a December DOE are active on this forum..


I saw a 70 pointer on immitracker with 03 Dec DOE invited today. I think they invited about 120 people for 2335. I hope they cleared more than that. My DOE is on 01 Feb.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks like a fairly big invitation rounds. With pro-rata too getting a share this time. :clap2:

Congrats everyone who got the invite.

Onto the next step, now.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

qazx said:


> Ok shall make sure i withdraw


Thank you


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Got invited. Good luck for everyone waiting for the invite. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kencsr (Jun 20, 2017)

Congratulations and on your way to dream come true!:clap2:



majjji said:


> Got invited. Good luck for everyone waiting for the invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

A big congratulations to everyone who got their invites today.

I did too.

261311-Analyst Programmer
75 Points
DOE-23 May 2018

I wanted to withdraw my VIC nomination and also cancel my NSW EOI, could the senior members please confirm if thats wise to do or if you believe there could be a scenario where i should still hold onto them.

Thanks, Congratulations once more and all the best to other who are waiting for their invitations.


----------



## kencsr (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like it's time to start a new thread for September 2018


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kencsr said:


> Congratulations and on your way to dream come true!:clap2:


Thank you so much. I'm so happy right now. I've worked so hard to achieve this milestone.

Is there any thread giving info on how to proceed further after getting 189 invite?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujithsk (Jul 4, 2018)

Received a 189 Invite an hour ago. 

I already applied for a 190 NSW visa on July 25th. What do I do now? any options


----------



## aquaruta (May 16, 2018)

cn u provide ur details please?? anzsco?points?DOE?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you guys so much. After almost 3 months of waiting, I finally have an ITA.
75 pts 
233914
DOE May 14, 2018


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Hopefully with this being fairly big invitation round, negativity on the forum will be replaced by optimism.

:clap2:


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

I got my invite today. Details in my signature.

Special thanks to Newbienz and all others who helped me so far.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

danteiznogood said:


> 262112- ICT Security.
> 70 points.
> 15th May.
> Invited today.


Hi mate. I lodged my EOI in 11th May same category and same points(70) from my lawyer. I am an onshore applicant and still don't know what is happening.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

mcmurphy said:


> I saw a 70 pointer on immitracker with 03 Dec DOE invited today. I think they invited about 120 people for 2335. I hope they cleared more than that. My DOE is on 01 Feb.


I too hope they cleared at least up to 15 dec.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

majjji said:


> Thank you so much. I'm so happy right now. I've worked so hard to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Is there any thread giving info on how to proceed further after getting 189 invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I'm looking for the same. Which thread to follow?


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Congratulations for those who got the invite today! 



Non Prorata
70 points 
DOE: 26/06/2018
ITA: Awaiting


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@mcmurphy thats a long jump by mechanical clearing all 75 from 19.6.18 to 11.8.18 and then 70s till 3 december , 

Mine is 9 decemebr 70 points with 485 visa expiring 12 october🤞🏻

Cheers


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @mcmurphy thats a long jump by mechanical clearing all 75 from 19.6.18 to 11.8.18 and then 70s till 3 december ,
> 
> Mine is 9 decemebr 70 points with 485 visa expiring 12 october🤞🏻
> 
> Cheers


 Did you receive invitation?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@azam bro i hv lodged it thru agent so i can cofirm tomm morning aussie timing around 11 am

Thanks


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @mcmurphy thats a long jump by mechanical clearing all 75 from 19.6.18 to 11.8.18 and then 70s till 3 december ,
> 
> Mine is 9 decemebr 70 points with 485 visa expiring 12 october🤞🏻
> 
> Cheers


I think you should get your invite next round! If they keep these numbers I might have a chance in next 2 rounds. I will loose 5 pts on April. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam bro i hv lodged it thru agent so i can cofirm tomm morning aussie timing around 11 am
> 
> Thanks


Alright plz do confirm bro


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam bro i hv lodged it thru agent so i can cofirm tomm morning aussie timing around 11 am
> 
> Thanks


Oh! I hope you already got your invitation mate. 

SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## tejaswireddy99 (Aug 8, 2018)

jtmatswani said:


> Hi; you got an invite 75 points 263111 with an EOI of 01 August. How happy i am there is now hope for us 70 pointers lane:lane:lane:


hope so , i am also waiting with 70 points 189 (10/3/18) and 190


----------



## Ngnz (Jul 10, 2018)

Material engineer 
Point 70
14th April 2018
Invited at 12:30


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have 80 points
Doe is 16th July 2018
261312-Developer Programmer


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jtmatswani said:


> Hi; you got an invite 75 points 263111 with an EOI of 01 August. How happy i am there is now hope for us 70 pointers lane:lane:lane:




Any 70 pointers got invited for 263111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

DOE???


p4karthikeyan said:


> I got my invite today. Details in my signature.
> 
> Special thanks to Newbienz and all others who helped me so far.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ksr229 said:


> A big congratulations to everyone who got their invites today.
> 
> I did too.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!
I would request you to kindly withdraw your EOI from state nomination so that aspirants with less points can get the chance to get an invitation.....
I hope you understand....


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> 
> It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....


+1. 

Congrats to everyone who got the invite! Please suspend/withdraw your state nominations. It will help us poor souls at 70 points immensely! Thanks.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Invited
Details in signature

Had almost given up hope and had booked NAATI for April 2019 to get to 75 pts.
Been in india since March this year, after spending 9 yrs in Australia.
Finally I can go back!!!


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sorry guys I didn’t follow up. Finally what is the cutoff is for 2613* for this round ? 20 th Jun 18?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

am212312412 said:


> Sorry guys I didn’t follow up. Finally what is the cutoff is for 2613* for this round ? 20 th Jun 18?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Looks like that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Mjjji,

Just would like to ask about assessment from EA. Does employment experience assessment necessary along with skill assessment for 189/190?

Please advise

Regards.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

am212312412 said:


> Sorry guys I didn’t follow up. Finally what is the cutoff is for 2613* for this round ? 20 th Jun 18?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 20th June 2018. A dude with DOE 22 June did not get an invite though. Which confirms 20th June.


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Mjjji,

Just would like to ask about assessment from EA. Does employment experience assessment necessary along with skill assessment for 189/190?

Please advise


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> It is 20th June 2018. A dude with DOE 22 June did not get an invite though. Which confirms 20th June.




Thanks for confirming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khushboopro (Jul 11, 2018)

*261313 with 75 points*

261313
EOI : 16 june 2018
Points: 75 (189)
Invitation - Received Today


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Mjjji,
> 
> Just would like to ask about assessment from EA. Does employment experience assessment necessary along with skill assessment for 189/190?
> 
> Please advise


Well it is not necessary. You can either opt for skills assessment only or can go for skills assessment+ employment assessment too. If you only go for skills assessment, then your experience would be assessed later by DIBP when you apply for visa application along with your experience and reference letters from all your employers. 

Employment assessment from EA or any other authority just makes it easier for you and you visa application would be processed quickly. That's the only difference! 

P.S. EA charges for additional services like employment assessment like $300+.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, 
Any update on the invite for 261111


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Finally Invited..
ANZSCO Code.. 233512
Mechanical Engineer
70 Points.. DOE 29.11.17

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Guys !! 

Don't forget that in the midst of celebrating your invite, don't forget to withdraw the state nomination. This will help those who really need the state nomination spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynsong (May 25, 2018)

I got my invitation at 12:32am ACT time

*ANZSCO: 241111*
Early Childhood Teacher
70 Points
DOE: 28/3/2018

This forum has helped me alot. I hope this info would be of use for someone


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Guys.. If there is someone from 2334 electronics do share if you got the invite

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Guys.. If there is someone from 2334 electronics do share if you got the invite
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I am waiting for same, when you applied for EOI?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Itzmemayz said:


> Finally Invited..
> ANZSCO Code.. 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 70 Points.. DOE 29.11.17
> ...


Wow long wait from Nov 2017 to Aug 2018. (9 months)


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> I am waiting for same, when you applied for EOI?


I am quite behind in the queue... Doe is may 2018 with 65 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shre23 (Jun 23, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261111
Received Invite
80 Points 
Updated DOE 15-Aug-18


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> I am waiting for same, when you applied for EOI?


What's ur point and doe

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

brijesh3650 said:


> I have got the invite too guys
> 
> Code - 224711 (management consultant)
> Points - 75
> EOI submitted - 4/8/2018


Hi 

Could somebody help me know if Management Consultant is in MLTSSL List?


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@Areeb126 
Thats not long wait bro i missed at 60 points by 2 weeks in 2016 november then 1 week when i touched 65 points in 2017 feb and now m at 70 points 6 days wait (mechanical 9 december doe) 

So technically its 19 months wait for me , craving for invitation and now i hv to wait for 11 september 😂😂🤞🏻


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

shre23 said:


> ANZSCO: 261111
> Received Invite
> 80 Points
> Updated DOE 15-Aug-18


So at how many points did you receive your invite? If your DOE is changing in near future 15 Aug 2018 to 80?


----------



## Itzmemayz (Feb 11, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Wow long wait from Nov 2017 to Aug 2018. (9 months)


Indeed very long.. But I am happy that finally I received it..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Enjoy @itsmema


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi
> 
> Could somebody help me know if Management Consultant is in MLTSSL List?
> 
> ...


Yes it is on MLTSSL LIST 
Check here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

According to my calculations my mechanical prediction for todays round went spot on and matched with todays round , if similar round will happen on 11 september mechanical 70 pointers till january 1st week will be invited ,(clearing 75 pointers frm 11 august to 11 september thats 4.5 week backlog) and then 4 weeks movement in 70 pointers from 3 dec 17 to 4 jan 2018

Cheers


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Any chemical engineer 233111 got invite, kindly share the details??


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

How many days Non pro rata date moved for 70 pointers??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I have got the invite guysssssssssssssssssssssssss


Many Congratulations!!
You were first one to post 😊
Good Morning.


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally got the invite :clap2::clap2::clap2:
261313
18 Jun
75 points
Thanks to all helpers.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Guys i am very happy. I also wish the others that they get the invite soon. 

I would withdraw my state nomination application. And i would urge all the people who got invite to do the same . So that the people waiting can get there soon. 

May God bless all . 

Indebited to Tony and Newbiez who have helped me so selflessly. 

Many thanks to other senior members as well.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lagxen said:


> INVITED!
> ANZCO 261312 Developer Programmer
> 
> Age: 30 points
> ...


You should mention all employment details in your application (Form 80), but you don't have to provide documentary evidence for the employment/s which you are not claiming points for.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> Guyss
> Thank you soo much
> All your discussions helped me alot..
> Here are my time lines
> ...


Congrats. Apply PCC(s), prepare docs, and lodge the visa. Best of luck.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> Guys i am very happy. I also wish the others that they get the invite soon.
> 
> I would withdraw my state nomination application. And i would urge all the people who got invite to do the same . So that the people waiting can get there soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thanks for the taking the initiative for withdrawing your state nomination after invite.


----------



## Zebbedy (Jul 20, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got their invites.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sujithsk said:


> EDIT - Received a 189 Invite an hour ago.
> 
> I already applied for a 190 NSW visa on July 25th. What do I do now?


You should have withdrawn your 189 EOI and let someone else score that invite.

Now your options are
1. Withdraw 190 (if you don't want to live in NSW for 2 years) and then apply for 189 (pay the visa fees again).
or 
2. Continue with 190 as you have already paid the visa fees.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lata said:


> Received invite,what are the next steps.can someone pls guide. Thanks


Gather all necessary docs and apply for visa. Best of luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited it has been a massive round! Over 150 invites reported so far on the tracker!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited it has been a massive round! Over 150 invites reported so far on the tracker!


Thank you andreyx to you as well . You have been helping a lot 🙂


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Guys.. If there is someone from 2334 electronics do share if you got the invite
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk




Im also still waiting. 
Electronics 70 points 
DOE 02/02/18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Guys.. If there is someone from 2334 electronics do share if you got the invite
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


For sure no 70 pointer was invited.

Maybe few 75 Pointers.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Good movement for 2339 aswell , invite of 75 pointer with DOE juns 2018 reported


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited it has been a massive round! Over 150 invites reported so far on the tracker!


This was a big round. Probably 2000 invites. Good progress in pretty much all ANZCO (DOE and Point)


*Andrey*, time to create a September thread.


----------



## Sonny49 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good day,just wondering if any accountant has got an invitation?If yes was there any 80 point receivers?


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Sonny49 said:


> Good day,just wondering if any accountant has got an invitation?If yes was there any 80 point receivers?


nope
i am standing at 80 points since 16th april 221111 no invite


----------



## Sonny49 (Jul 30, 2018)

What date is your EOI?if it is end of april obviously you have not got.
If there are any invitations it would be EOIs from march


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

In this round mechanical 75 points backlog cleared by 2 months (from 19 june 2018 to 10 august 2018 ) 
And 70 pointers back log cleard by 10 days (23 November 2017 to 3 december 2017) 

Congratulations to all who got invited

Cheers


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Oh great, 2613 13th june, i am in this.


Hi Yogeesh, I am also under Software engineer code, 75 points, DOE 25th June , please confirm if you are invited


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Last software engineer invited and reported is 18 june 2018


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

AussiDreamer said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> 
> It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It will give a chance to those who expect state invitation....


Second that. Those who got invites today please withdraw your 190 EOIs. You will help people who really need state nomination.

Also, if you had logged your case on immitracker please update your details. That way we will have a much better idea of what went down today. 

Cheers.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*263111 70 pointers*

Hi Tony, 

Based on the result of this invitation round, what would you predict about the fate of 70 pointers 263111? I have 70 points and my DOE is 8/11/17 and still waiting. Do you logically think that I have a chance to get 189 visa?

Thank you very much.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys with 2339 (others engineering professionals)
The que of 75 pointers has moved from 12 april to 13 june.

Is there any one else with invite with later date in 2339 category?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Agreed aussiedreamer and kiwifruit

Please guys withdraw your state nomination , there are heaps of people waiting fr state nomination. 
Request to all 189 invitees to withdraw 190 asap 


Cheers


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to all those who got invite today....
> ...


Would withdraw my state application since i am invited also appeal the same to all invitees


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Does that mean there are no 75 pointers now for that code hence they could move on to invite 70 pointers?


Jeetmelbourne said:


> In this round mechanical 75 points backlog cleared by 2 months (from 19 june 2018 to 10 august 2018 )
> And 70 pointers back log cleard by 10 days (23 November 2017 to 3 december 2017)
> 
> Congratulations to all who got invited
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Ridiculous man. They might as well just make an announcement - "We have stopped the PR process! Thank you all"


looking at your post now, patience... is very important


----------



## bsarora050 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry for the noob question. What is immitracker and where can I find it?



kiwifruit said:


> Second that. Those who got invites today please withdraw your 190 EOIs. You will help people who really need state nomination.
> 
> Also, if you had logged your case on immitracker please update your details. That way we will have a much better idea of what went down today.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

bsarora050 said:


> Sorry for the noob question. What is immitracker and where can I find it?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

based on the number of ITAs issued to ICT.. it had been a massive round. Now question is.. how far non-pro rata moved?


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*congrats*



ihaleem9 said:


> Got invitation! Hurray!!!!!
> 
> 261313 - 75 points - 23rd may EOI date


congrats.
I got invited too.
DOE - 24th May 2018 - 75 points


----------



## gonza47 (Jul 15, 2017)

Got invited too
233113
75 points
19/07/18


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@intruder_ yes , so on 11 sept round there will b 1 month backlog of 75 which will be easily cleared (provided same round happens next month) and 70 mechanical pointer will touch january 2nd week 

Cheers


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hey Dudes.
I m on 485(post grad) visa n it's expiring in starting week of oct, so nxt round will b do or die for me 😢

Any prediction for 261313(sw engineer), 75 points, effective date 24th June 2018.


If it's close, do i need start collecting docs, pcc, medical etc? 
What do u reckon?

P.S. - waiting for 190 invite too from victoria as i have applied directly to vic website(already working onshore).


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Many congratulations those who were invited on 11th August. I also got invited.

Below are my details

EOI effect date: 11th May 2018
Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist
Points 70
Invited on 11th August SC189


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Good progress to all the occupations.. except Electronics Engineers..!!

I did not receive an invite.. Anyone has any idea on how many invites went to Electronics engineers? Now I too think that they might have reduced ceiling for electronics to a very low value..!!! what a bad luck..


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Tony,

What is your analysis on today's round? How many invites do you think went to Electronics Engineer? 

Regards


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes.
> I m on 485(post grad) visa n it's expiring in starting week of oct, so nxt round will b do or die for me 😢
> 
> Any prediction for 261313(sw engineer), 75 points, effective date 24th June 2018.
> ...


You should definitely get it in the next round. The last reported invite for 2613* was for 20th Jun, so you only missed it by a few days. Good luck mate


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> based on the number of ITAs issued to ICT.. it had been a massive round. Now question is.. how far non-pro rata moved?




Till May 29. Non pro rata didn't even move 3 months. Seems like this time 80-20 with 80 for pro rata!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello Mates 
For those who received their 189 invitation please withdraw ur 190 eoi lodge asap to give way for those waiting their ITA. 
Once again, congrats and all the best good luck to the step😀😀😀👍


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have received my invite last night. This invitation is really important for me because my 485 visa is expiring in less then 10 days. Thanks everyone and senior members like Tony,Andrey,Newbienz,Prettyisotonic, ramram, and all members who helped me here. Best of luck to everyone and I will be still on forum to help and motivate other members.

I am withdrawing my 190 EOI for NSW and I am requesting everyone who received the invitation last night to withdraw their multiple EOIs. 

*P.S: I was the first one who posted here regarding invitation last night *

My Timeline:

Reached Australia: Nov 2012
Finished My Bachelors: July 2016
Finished Professional year: Oct 2017

EOI lodged on 60 points: DEC 2017
EOI updated with 5 extra age points: May 2018
EOI updated with Naati and Aus Work Exp: Aug 2018

My Points break down.

Age: 30
Bachelors: 15
Pro year: 5
NAATI: 5
PTE: 10
Work Exp: 5
Aus studies: 5

Total: 75 (189 Non Pro Rata) (ICT Sec Specialist) 

Thank you everyone


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Good progress to all the occupations.. except Electronics Engineers..!!
> 
> I did not receive an invite.. Anyone has any idea on how many invites went to Electronics engineers? Now I too think that they might have reduced ceiling for electronics to a very low value..!!! what a bad luck..


Oh... I was hoping you would get it this time.... I was just checking... In last round 75points till 16 June were invited. So maybe 75 pointers got it this time.. Still I would image number of invites has been less for electronics... Whereas 2613 have got a lion:s share in pro rata.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Oh... I was hoping you would get it this time.... I was just checking... In last round 75points till 16 June were invited. So maybe 75 pointers got it this time.. Still I would image number of invites has been less for electronics... Whereas 2613 have got a lion:s share in pro rata....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Now i doubt whether it will go down to 70..!! looks bad.. all other occupations received a lot of invites..


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Request to everyone. Please withdraw your 190 Eoi if you got 189 invitation. Some are really struggling to get invitation. 


Thanks


----------



## VinitP (Aug 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys with 2339 (others engineering professionals)
> The que of 75 pointers has moved from 12 april to 13 june.
> 
> Is there any one else with invite with lat
> ...


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

any accountants in the house who got the invite with 80 points?
kindly reply with your DOE


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got invites...

Is there anyone who got invited for 133111. 

EOI date March 20, 2018 with 70 points.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

James018 said:


> Request to everyone. Please withdraw your 190 Eoi if you got 189 invitation. Some are really struggling to get invitation.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it is... requesting to withdraw 190 EOI, specially from NSW and Victoria....if invited people will remove 190 EOI, then 65+5 non pro-rata and 70+5 pro people will have chance to get 190 nomination..


----------



## Heenz (Aug 2, 2017)

Ghmustafa said:


> Any chemical engineer 233111 got invite, kindly share the details??


Hey, I got an Invitation today, Points: 70, eoi: April 2, 2018


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

VinitP said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Guys with 2339 (others engineering professionals)
> ...


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my invite last night. This invitation is really important for me because my 485 visa is expiring in less then 10 days. Thanks everyone and senior members like Tony,Andrey,Newbienz,Prettyisotonic, ramram, and all members who helped me here. Best of luck to everyone and I will be still on forum to help and motivate other members.
> 
> ...



Hi
I have 70 points and applied EOI on 5th July,2018 for 189 and for 190 ( NSW, Queensland). When can I expect my invitation for 189.

For Queensland, I got invitation on 9th Aug. But I don't have employment offer. Is there anything to do with this as I am not in Australia.

Please reply your views. Thank you.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi tony & newbeinz 

Friends when can we expect iscah 189 estimate revised one after aug 11 round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

ISCAH estimates are out:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/UnofficialInvitesAugust11th2018.png

Looking bad for Electronics engineer anzco..!


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

ISCAH estimates are out:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/UnofficialInvitesAugust11th2018.png

Looking bad for Electronics engineer anzco..!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> ISCAH estimates are out:
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/UnofficialInvitesAugust11th2018.png
> 
> Looking bad for Electronics engineer anzco..!


Lol... We have 80 and 85 pointers joining now... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi
> 
> Could somebody help me know if Management Consultant is in MLTSSL List?
> 
> ...


Yes it is , refer https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Miaaasingh (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a question to one who have recently submitted their visa application 189.... do we have to submit tax return form 16 as well for all the years for the length of our relevnt work.?


----------



## Kanuos3003 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I need a list of documents for [189, Code - 261313]
1) Primary Applicant
2) Dependent (her points were not claimed)

Yes, I know a list/link is available, but it would be great to know the exact document list that was used to apply with the above scenario. 

Any help is appreciated from someone who has already applied and got his/her visa.


----------



## preetkomal (Apr 2, 2017)

*Any hope for 70 pointer Electronics Engineer receiving invite DOE: 2 August 2018*

Hi Mates,

I am an Electronics Engineer with 70 points EOI 2 August 2018.

I have recently updated my EOI invitation with 5 extra points from 65 to 70, after clearing the NAATI exam. I was quite hopeful of receiving the invite sooner but seeing the current situation and trends seem it will take quite long to receive one. Can any Electronics Engineer who received an invite can comment on what point level they have received one?
Any idea by what time one can expect the invite for Electronics Engg standing at 70 points, EOI Date 2 August?
Is the situation only going to get worse for Electronics Engineers?

Electronics Engineer: | 233411

Age: 30 pts | PTE: 20 | Degree: 15 | NAATI: 5
EOI DOE (189): 2 Aug 2018 | 70 pts, 190 - 75 pts, 489 -80 pts
Invite: Waiting


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Heenz said:


> Hey, I got an Invitation today, Points: 70, eoi: April 2, 2018


Congrats Mate! :clap2:

Waiting for mine :fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

Any pridiction for 2633 under 70 points, EoI submitted ,17 July, 2018.


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

Congrats to all who got invite in 11th Aug round!! I got too !!:clap2:

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A 1st Attempt) 20 points
Experience 10 points 
Partner 5 points
Total 80 Points

DOI : 24th July 2018
ITA : 11th Aug 2018

Looking to lodge Visa!! lane:


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

deepz89621 said:


> Congrats to all who got invite in 11th Aug round!! I got too !!:clap2:
> 
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 30 points
> ...


Congrats and good luck


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello guys , 

Again a friendly reminder guys please withdraw your 190 state nominations Eoi whoever is invited.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanuos3003 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a list of documents for [189, Code - 261313]
> 1) Primary Applicant
> ...


The list on any link including the DHA website will only give you the broad contour of all what is required 

You have to then add or delete documents as per your personal circumstances 

I don’t understand how the actual list of documents which someone else had submitted actually help you

You have to start from one of the linkscabove and then analyse what all to upload 

At least that’s what I did and got one of the fastest grant in recent times

Cheers


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

*Change of Work Experience*

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 as Software and Applications Programmers	on 03/08/2018 with 75 points.
I got 20 points for work experience (15 Australia experience and 5 overseas). After one month, point for my Australia experience will become 10 and overseas will become 10 (total it will remain 20 and thus 75 for 189).
My doubt is whether a month the "effective date" will reset to current date and I will go at the end of the queue again.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 as Software and Applications Programmers	on 03/08/2018 with 75 points.
> I got 20 points for work experience (15 Australia experience and 5 overseas). After one month, point for my Australia experience will become 10 and overseas will become 10 (total it will remain 20 and thus 75 for 189).
> ...


It’s a unique case
I have not come across such a case

It will be interesting to see what happens, but my bet would be that the date will reset to the current date and go back to the end of the queue

Do post the outcome

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> Again a friendly reminder guys please withdraw your 190 state nominations Eoi whoever is invited.
> 
> Thanks


Do that people. 

You can withdraw your EOI at any time by accessing your SkillSelect account and selecting the option “Withdraw EOI”. If you withdraw your EOI it will
be permanently removed from SkillSelect.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

When are updated ISCAH predictions expected for September round? As per last predictions I was expecting an invite in August round but it did not happen. ANZCO 233111, points 70, DOE: 5 Jul 18.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 as Software and Applications Programmers	on 03/08/2018 with 75 points.
> I got 20 points for work experience (15 Australia experience and 5 overseas). After one month, point for my Australia experience will become 10 and overseas will become 10 (total it will remain 20 and thus 75 for 189).
> ...


You need to share your points scored break up against each legend on table. Than your riddle will become doubt?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Do that people.
> 
> You can withdraw your EOI at any time by accessing your SkillSelect account and selecting the option “Withdraw EOI”. If you withdraw your EOI it will
> be permanently removed from SkillSelect.


I support that so that some other people can get their invite.:clap2:


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Got the invite yesterday. Thanks all for the support given so far.
Sorry for posting late. Details in signature.


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You need to share your points scored break up against each legend on table. Than your riddle will become doubt?


Current Australia Experience as per ACS 5 yarr 1 months and overseas 4 year 11 months

Age : 25 points
PTE : 10 points 
Education : 15 points
Australia Experience : 15 points
Overseas Experience : 5 points
Spouse: 5 points
ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI Submitted 189 - 75 points - 3-Aug-2018


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Current Australia Experience as per ACS 5 yarr 1 months and overseas 4 year 11 months
> 
> Australia Experience : 15 points
> Overseas Experience : 5 points
> ...


In which header are you showing : Points for Professional Year in Australia for at least 12 months in the four years before the day you were invited.

Confusion is that overseas and Australian experience cannot be claimed at same time as of what i know.

What is relevant experience as per ACS


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Got the invite yesterday. Thanks all for the support given so far.
> Sorry for posting late. Details in signature.


congrats buddy,
surely you have gone through an agent, thats why you were delay to post it


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Very interesting. I have an idea. Don't know whether it is legal or ethical.

What if you change the dates of work experience 2 or 3 days prior to the cut off date (Put a wrong date temporarily, so that point do not go down on that particular cut off date). Then after the cut off date is over, correct the dates in the system. As long as no change in point occurs, the DOE will remain the same...
Not sure whether you follow me or whether this will work..


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Current Australia Experience as per ACS 5 yarr 1 months and overseas 4 year 11 months
> 
> Age : 25 points
> PTE : 10 points
> ...


I dont thing your DOE will change as your total points will not change


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> I dont thing your DOE will change as your total points will not change


agreed.


----------



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to folks who got their invite. Any idea when I would get mine ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> When are updated ISCAH predictions expected for September round? As per last predictions I was expecting an invite in August round but it did not happen. ANZCO 233111, points 70, DOE: 5 Jul 18.


i would call these not predictions but estimates base don the last round  they are not psycic right


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

you would get an invite in next round or next to next, better go for 189 instead of 190.

All the best.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

you would get an invite in next round or next to next, better go for 189 instead of 190.

All the best.


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

Is there expectation of getting invite in next round (11 Sep) for ANZSCO 261312 and EOI 17th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi
> 
> you would get an invite in next round or next to next, better go for 189 instead of 190.
> 
> All the best.


all the same, both make you end up in Oz


----------



## sranjith (Aug 11, 2018)

*Received 189 after paying DIBP fee for 190 NSW*

Hi guys,
i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


Nothing can be done now. Once you received invite from state and paid fees why you did not withdrew your 189 eoi as you wasted 1 invited which could have gone on to someone in need. 
Everybody needs to understand this and not waste any invite as already they are limiting the number of invites. 
Guys if someone received an invite for 189/190 please withdraw your other eois as it will help others!! Please!!!!! 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


And also you could not find someone on the net who have been in your situation is bcoz rarely people do such kind of irresponsible thing. 
If you only wanted to go for 189 why you even apply for 190?? And if you got 190 then you can't bother yourself a little and thus withdraw other eois as you are already invited. 
Why such dumb people like you exist on this planet!! 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

People like you are half of the problems that exist in this world

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


the short answer is no. you can convert, you can't get refund.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> congrats buddy,
> surely you have gone through an agent, thats why you were delay to post it



Thanks bro.
Yes they were reluctant to give me the login credentials of skill select.


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> People like you are half of the problems that exist in this world
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


come on bro don't lose your cool.


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


Hello, 

This is humble request to everyone here. 

Could you please withdraw existing 190 eois after receiving 189 invite?

Otherwise, like this case 189 invites will be wasted which can be utilised and alloted to needy one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


As you have paid the fees just a week back, you can write to the department and ask if the fees can be refunded as you would like to use the 189 invite 
No harm in trying, although it’s a very low chance

Other then that, you are stuck with 190 as you don’t want to pay the fees again 

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@sranjit 
Same situation occured with my work colleague in january 2018 , he payed 190 fees with dependent as wife around 7000$ and got invite in next round, 
Now there are 2 possible pathways 

1. Continue with 190 if u dont want to spend more money, fulfil all the conditions of state nominations (2 years of living in the state) 

2nd Option is forget about the money because its non-refundable and proceed with 189 application after withdrawing 190 again i am mentioning withdrawl of 190 will not result in refund of your already payed fees . 

My work colleague chose option 2 because he said he dont want to get bounded by state nomination conditions and to satisfy his soul he prepared his brain by stating him , no worries mate 7000$ is a matter of 2 months ...


Call is urs 

In my opinion go for 189

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> sranjith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thats a good point. When someone is struggling for his life, for his career, and for everything, why there are some people who want to have more than what they need. You should have withdrawn your 189 eoi once you got invited. You have wasted someone's life by not withdrawing that eoi and wasted your money as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> Thats a good point. When someone is struggling for his life, for his career, and for everything, why there are some people who want to have more than what they need. You should have withdrawn your 189 eoi once you got invited. You have wasted someone's life by not withdrawing that eoi and wasted your money as well.


Mahatma Gandhi said that there is enough food in the world to satisfy everyone’s hunger but not greed

Cheers


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Sharmag said:


> sranjith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Assuming out of aroud 1000 Pro ratas of 75 score would have applied for 190 as well for NSW/Vic or for both. In total could be approximately 1500 190 eois can be withdrawn and make way for other needy people


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> According to my calculations my mechanical prediction for todays round went spot on and matched with todays round , if similar round will happen on 11 september mechanical 70 pointers till january 1st week will be invited ,(clearing 75 pointers frm 11 august to 11 september thats 4.5 week backlog) and then 4 weeks movement in 70 pointers from 3 dec 17 to 4 jan 2018
> 
> Cheers


How many 70 pointers you think there are in pipeline from 3rd Dec to 10th Feb.?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


What's done is done.
Why not go with 190, you already had that going.
Conversion of fees is not possible, as what I know.
Don't mind the hostility, you are honest that'll come good for you.


----------



## murlimohan2007 (Dec 10, 2017)

Seniors need urgent help....I lodged my eoi on 9th June 2018 with 70 points ( non pro rata) and expecting an invite on 11 Sep round. However I am switching my job and my last working day in current company is 16th August.No changes in point. But now my agent is saying that I have to update the eoi and this will impact the eoi date even though it's not effecting points claimed...can you please confirm or provide some reference where it's mentioned....

Looking for your support 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Mahatma Gandhi said that there is enough food in the world to satisfy everyone’s hunger but not greed
> 
> Cheers


I do agree with TC and MG on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Seniors need urgent help....I lodged my eoi on 9th June 2018 with 70 points ( non pro rata) and expecting an invite on 11 Sep round. However I am switching my job and my last working day in current company is 16th August.No changes in point. But now my agent is saying that I have to update the eoi and this will impact the eoi date even though it's not effecting points claimed...can you please confirm or provide some reference where it's mentioned....
> 
> Looking for your support
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


He is making a fool of you

He is right about updating the EOI, but that will not change the date of effect
It’s the date of effect which is used for issuing invites

You should seriously reconsider if you want to use him to submit your application as he May land you into serious trouble

Cheers


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Nothing can be done now. Once you received invite from state and paid fees why you did not withdrew your 189 eoi as you wasted 1 invited which could have gone on to someone in need.
> Everybody needs to understand this and not waste any invite as already they are limiting the number of invites.
> Guys if someone received an invite for 189/190 please withdraw your other eois as it will help others!! Please!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


100% agreed


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> And also you could not find someone on the net who have been in your situation is bcoz rarely people do such kind of irresponsible thing.
> If you only wanted to go for 189 why you even apply for 190?? And if you got 190 then you can't bother yourself a little and thus withdraw other eois as you are already invited.
> Why such dumb people like you exist on this planet!!
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


I do not think it is wise to call anyone dumb or irresponsible on this platform. The visa process is very complex and we all are bound to make mistakes here and there. In any case nobody owes anyone anything so it would be best to be polite with one another instead of tongue-lashing.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Regarding withdrawing 190 EOI.., I had lodged an EOI for NSW earlier and now thay have removed my ANSCZO from their 190 list. My question is do I need to withdraw my EOI or is it already discarded due to unavailability of my occupation.


----------



## aelazhary (Aug 9, 2018)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Seniors need urgent help....I lodged my eoi on 9th June 2018 with 70 points ( non pro rata) and expecting an invite on 11 Sep round. However I am switching my job and my last working day in current company is 16th August.No changes in point. But now my agent is saying that I have to update the eoi and this will impact the eoi date even though it's not effecting points claimed...can you please confirm or provide some reference where it's mentioned....
> 
> Looking for your support
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


As long as it wont affect the points then it wont affect DOE


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sujeewa said:


> Regarding withdrawing 190 EOI.., I had lodged an EOI for NSW earlier and now thay have removed my ANSCZO from their 190 list. My question is do I need to withdraw my EOI or is it already discarded due to unavailability of my occupation.


Same happened with me as my eoi doe is 30/06/18 and my anzsco 233914 removed from their list. We are not going to get an invite from NSW. 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## mendax (Aug 5, 2018)

mendax said:


> Is there expectation of getting invite in next round (11 Sep) for ANZSCO 261312 and EOI 17th July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can anyone provide some inputs please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kdpillai said:


> come on bro don't lose your cool.


I feel for the people who got left behind due to people getting multiple invites when 1 is enough for them. Just think someone who was/is on the edge of getting invite but his place is claimed by someone who already secured invite by other subclass visa type and his eoi got lapsed after 2 years. Just bcoz of these fake/double invites some people will never be able to fulfill their dream. Anyone from us could be that person so i think along with ourselves we should care for other peoples. 
Just feeling sad that such things happens!! 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sranjith said:


> Hi guys,
> i searched a lot on the internet, but could not find anyone in my position. I had received 190 invite asking me to submit the application. I had time till 11 Aug 2018 to pay the DIBP fee for me and my wife (around 5700AUD) and submit the application. I paid that fee on 5th August, but to my surprise i received an invite for 189 on 10th August. Now i dont know if it is possible for me to convert the 190 application to 189. Since i already paid a huge amount for 190, i cannot afford to forgo this and pay for 189 again. Do you guys know what can be done?


Out of curiosity which state nominated you? 

If you are quite sure you do not want to live there, then apply for 189 and withdraw the 190 

(I would definitely get in touch with DHA as others have said to see if you can transfer the monies paid to another visa application for what it's worth as well)


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

when can we see the new estimation for when will you get invited offered by iscah?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Johnnytheman said:


> when can we see the new estimation for when will you get invited offered by iscah?


They just posted on their fb page that they will provide table within "next few days".

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > when can we see the new estimation for when will you get invited offered by iscah?
> ...


😊 thank you


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Out of curiosity which state nominated you?
> 
> If you are quite sure you do not want to live there, then apply for 189 and withdraw the 190


He beamed himself back it seems.
He felt what humans felt on planet of apes 😊.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam bro i hv lodged it thru agent so i can cofirm tomm morning aussie timing around 11 am
> 
> Thanks


@Jeetmelbourne Did you receive any news from your agent?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Can anyone help, I am with 75 point and applied for ICT BA for 189 on 17th July.
I also have my wife's skill assessment in process for 3rd week by ACS with assessor. Which will take me to 80 points, I hope if result comes before next round.
Now I also have different 190 EOI for Melbourne and Sydney. Should I remove them.
Please analyze and help.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## sanamsth (Aug 10, 2018)

*Please help! Regional study points*

Hi everybody,

I completed my master's degree from the regional area of the Victoria. But. I lived in the Melbourne (It's not regional). 

When I am applying for EOI, it says

Regional Australia study

Has the client studied for at least two years in one or more areas in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area?

It doesn't say anything about living. Can I still apply for regional study points?


Thanks for your help.

Regards,

Sanam


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@azam_qr no invite for me in this round bro, 
Hopes are high for next one.

(9.12.17,70,mechanical)

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam_qr no invite for me in this round bro,
> Hopes are high for next one.
> 
> (9.12.17,70,mechanical)
> ...


Next round for sure bro..!! But my case, I dont think electronics will go down to 70 anymore.. considering the very low invites being sent..!


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Tony or others,

need your help with few doubts.

1)for Software engineer 261313 with 75 points(DOE 5th July),what would be chances of getting invite in next round for 189
I have also put NSW 80 points on DOE 25 th July,
2)will i receive NSW before 189 if most 75 pointers till june are already invited.

Also I am a bit worried that those in July(new financial year begun) will get lower preference in prorata/they may reduce prorata for next round after such a heavy invite round yesterday.
3)Will July being in next financial year affect the invite date for 75 pointers
4)Is the positive invite trend like yesterday expected to continue in next round for both prorata and non pro rata?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@dragonmigrant
Agreed bro

If i am not wrong mechanical and electronics were only 2 prorata occupations sailing around 75 and 70 depending upon no. of invites, but in july round and yestrday’s round electronics hope went really down, i think they hv reduced the ceiling for electronics, lets see where it stands when they publish the ceilings, but its a serious concern of electronics aspirants...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone help, I am with 75 point and applied for ICT BA for 189 on 17th July.
> I also have my wife's skill assessment in process for 3rd week by ACS with assessor. Which will take me to 80 points, I hope if result comes before next round.
> ...


I would not withdraw 
DHA is totally unpredictable 
What they will do in the next round even GOD does not know

Cheers


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@germanattempt2 

Pro rata and non pro rata will remain 60-40 in each invites as confirmed by doha to iscah.. 
as far as no. Of invites are concerned in my personal opinion they compensated july numbers to august as they thought of doing 2 rounds in july bt decided one for each month starting from august, 

September round may not be that big as yestrday but u never knw (last year september 2017 round was 3500) , as far as ur invite expectation is concerned the chances are very high.

190 is unpredictable and depends on various variable factors other than ur point score, so i am not sure on that sorry

Thanks


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @germanattempt2
> 
> Pro rata and non pro rata will remain 60-40 in each invites as confirmed by doha to iscah..
> as far as no. Of invites are concern in my personal opinion they compensated july numbers to august as they thought of doing 2 rounds in july bt decided one for each month starting from august,
> ...


Thanks dude...just a beginner question do July 2018 75 pointer get any sort of lower preferance than previous financial year March 2018 70 pointer for example...just want to understand


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@germanattempt2 

No


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Tony or others,
> 
> need your help with few doubts.
> 
> ...



No one can predict if you will get it in the next round or not as there are a number of influencing factors.

Since yesterday's round saw a movement of more than 2 months till June 20th, you will definitely get it in the next round provided:

1)The split remains the same at 60:40 in favor of pro rata occupations.
2)The number of invites remain the same as the last round.

Just a friendly request, if you do get your 189 invite, please withdraw your 190 EOI. Thanks.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Got ITA. My agent was traveling so he confirmed me just now. 
ANZSCO 133111
EOI 20 March 2018
70 points...


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Okay sir. Will do this only.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

kunsal said:


> No one can predict if you will get it in the next round or not as there are a number of influencing factors.
> 
> Since yesterday's round saw a movement of more than 2 months till June 20th, you will definitely get it in the next round provided:
> 
> ...


I was thinking of withdrawing 190 today only but as this process is very unpredictable cant take any chances.So massive difference between 2 rounds.

Also is the 190 pre invite the same as invite you guys are talking about?
I am a bit confused.If I receive 190 pre invite then get 189 invite,cant I withdraw 190 or have I already wasted an invitation.

If the migration guys would be more predictable,no would have to raise 2 EOIs.I totally agree no one's chance should be lost due to double invites.


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Hello,

I need your advice guys. Please help.

I lodged my EOI on May 23, 2018 and I believe I must have received an invitation based on Iscah. As my agent is enjoying Saturday, i will get to know on Monday.

Anyways, my doubt is I didn’t asked my agent to update few things in the EOI such as resigned from previous company and joined new company in couple of months after. There is no change in the PR points and i am also done with assessment.

will this affect my visa application?Please advice what should I do? Will it be any problem while lodging visa application??


----------



## Jeffcc (Aug 11, 2018)

Need help,

I logged my Aus work experience last year by using the date when I signed the contract (06/07/2018) as the employment start date, and it just reached the threshold last month(5 pts were added to my eoi), but I just realised that my employment started 4 days later(10/07/2017) in my company’s system. Do I need to update my eoi in order to correct this? And if I do update it, will it affect my DOE???


----------



## Jeffcc (Aug 11, 2018)

Jeffcc said:


> Need help,
> 
> I logged my Aus work experience last year by using the date when I signed the contract (06/07/2018) as the employment start date, and it just reached the threshold last month(5 pts were added to my eoi), but I just realised that my employment started 4 days later(10/07/2017) in my company’s system. Do I need to update my eoi in order to correct this? And if I do update it, will it affect my DOE???


Sorry the date I used for my eoi is 06/07/2017


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

261312 - 75 points - Aug 1
Should I withdraw 190 (NSW) considering having a high chance of 189 in next round ? What you guys think ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Congratulations to all those who got invited....

It is a very humble request to kindly withdraw you EOI from the state if you have applied. It's better for you as well so as not to get your case complicated and also, it will give a chance to those who are still waiting for a state invitation....

And also request you to please update on the immitracker, as there is not 1 report in which it says that the EOI was withdrawn since the round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jeffcc said:


> Sorry the date I used for my eoi is 06/07/2017




If your experience letter mentions the different date than you have entered in EOI, you should change your EOI asap. Your visa application will be rejected otherwise. And I am sure your DOE won't be changed. It gets changed when your total points increase/decreases.

But one thing I am not sure whether you are eligible to claim that DOE or not. Cause you don't have valid documents to claim DOE, according to me and questions can be raised by case officer to you regarding that??
For example; you claimed DOE of 10th Jan, but you get experience points on 14th. It has to be 14th Jan DOE genuinely. 
Seniors can comment on it.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Airav2AU said:


> 261312 - 75 points - Aug 1
> Should I withdraw 190 (NSW) considering having a high chance of 189 in next round ? What you guys think ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Same question. I am thinking of taking off 190. 
261311 75 points, Aug 10.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam_qr no invite for me in this round bro,
> Hopes are high for next one.
> 
> (9.12.17,70,mechanical)
> ...


Oh thts hard bro. But I seriously think mechanical invites were around 60-70 considering the movement. Anyways lets see the official results. I hope I get invited in the next round along with you. (25.12.17; 70 mechanical)


----------



## rinzler26 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum, I have applied for ACS skill assessment in July 2018 and yet to receive feedback. Could anyone help me to know how much time it would take for me to get ITA after i file my EOI in October 2018. Overall I have 70 points for 261313 category.

Thanks


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Apart from withdrawal. Suspending EoI and then activating again can be another option. 
Time them, according to your situation.

But be aware that may impact 190 invitation, as unlike 189 EoIs, 190 EoIs are not processed in strict firtst come first serve basis.





germanattempt2 said:


> I was thinking of withdrawing 190 today only but as this process is very unpredictable cant take any chances.So massive difference between 2 rounds.
> 
> Also is the 190 pre invite the same as invite you guys are talking about?
> I am a bit confused.If I receive 190 pre invite then get 189 invite,cant I withdraw 190 or have I already wasted an invitation.
> ...


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

No one can give you a reasonable estimate.

2613XX 70 pointer queue is stretching from Nov 2017. So, apply as soon as you can and then wait and watch. 



rinzler26 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have applied for ACS skill assessment in July 2018 and yet to receive feedback. Could anyone help me to know how much time it would take for me to get ITA after i file my EOI in October 2018. Overall I have 70 points for 261313 category.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Same question. I am thinking of taking off 190.
> 261311 75 points, Aug 10.


No one really knows if it's going to be another 2000 (or more) invites round on 11th September. And also you can never be sure if the same 60-40 pro/non-pro rata allocation applies.

So you are basically betting on the next round moving 2 months of backlog for 2613*.
In any case, If you don't mind waiting out couple of more 189 rounds then there is no harm in suspending your 190 EOIs. But each individual needs to assess the risks of taking this path depending on their circumstances.

I wouldn't be surprised if DHA reverts to 80-20 in favour of non-pros in the next round!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Airav2AU said:
> 
> 
> > 261312 - 75 points - Aug 1
> ...


This does not makes sense till you have something in hand. Don't forget you never know with DOHA. Past 4 months have been so unpredictable. You never know what the numbers are for the next round. So don't take anything for granted till you have something in hand.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Airav2AU said:
> 
> 
> > 261312 - 75 points - Aug 1
> ...


The only thing important is that you withdraw from the other when you get invited for any. So that other can get the chance


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Experts, After yesterday's round do you see any hope for 65 pointers for 189 and 70 pointers for 190 VIC and NSW both. Ant estimates how many days or months it takes for state nomination. I applied for 261313 software engineer. Please advis
e


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

To all the 189 invitees in 11 Aug round, plz withdraw your 190 EOI. Its a humble request.

Regards
65 Pointer


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Did anyone see that there is a non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE has received an invitation as per myimmitracker. ISCAH also have changed their unofficial results accordingly. 

Can it be correct or is it some kind of a mistake from that user.


----------



## sekharkiet (Feb 17, 2018)

hii buddy how to do the assessment for telecom engineer 263311 code i had eight years experince in same employer and age is under 32 can u pls suggest me 


thanks buddy 
my name is also sekhar


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Seems no 65 pointer invited
> 
> I never thought I will write this messgae
> 
> ...


I hope you would be able to get all 79+ in PTE soon mate. Yesterday's round was the last round for me as a 70 pointer too , luckily I received it. 

Don't worry you will definitely get 79+ in all bands and get the ITA very next round.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

sekharkiet said:


> hii buddy how to do the assessment for telecom engineer 263311 code i had eight years experince in same employer and age is under 32 can u pls suggest me
> 
> 
> thanks buddy
> my name is also sekhar


Bro assessment will be done engineer Australia. Plz check for its site. They have all the info on there site. Firstly u need atleast 6 each in ILETS or equivalent in PTE for getting the assessment done by them. I have this knowledge only. Rest experts can help. U also nee


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

sanamsth said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I completed my master's degree from the regional area of the Victoria. But. I lived in the Melbourne (It's not regional).
> 
> ...


Weren't you living there while studying 2 yrs full time course in regional area!!!! ?


----------



## sekharkiet (Feb 17, 2018)

thanks buddy


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sekharkiet said:


> hii buddy how to do the assessment for telecom engineer 263311 code i had eight years experince in same employer and age is under 32 can u pls suggest me
> 
> 
> thanks buddy
> my name is also sekhar


you must do the assessment with EA ,pls find the requied info from the officail EA site. There are 5 pathways to get your qualification asssessed
, but mainly 2 pathways,,
. signatory or non- signatory ,if so, you are so lucky,else you need to follow CDR PATHWAY.
you can check your academic qualification is awarded or not from below links
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Skills-Assessment/MSA-StepByStep-Guide
http://www.ieagreements.org/
if you need more help, just let me know.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> I hope you would be able to get all 79+ in PTE soon mate. Yesterday's round was the last round for me as a 70 pointer too , luckily I received it.
> 
> Don't worry you will definitely get 79+ in all bands and get the ITA very next round.


yes,
all depends on the fate/destiny but you could defeat and change it


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

flaming_vines said:


> I guess 2613* 75 points stops at 18th june.hard luck for me at 22nd of june.well, going to ride this roller coaster again next month.


DONT WORRY BRO,
heaven is not going to fall
you will get it in next round


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Did anyone see that there is a non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE has received an invitation as per myimmitracker. ISCAH also have changed their unofficial results accordingly.
> 
> Can it be correct or is it some kind of a mistake from that user.




I saw that and I was shocked. It could be true as well as there are so many other applicants who aren't active in forum. Their predictions are always moreover correct. 
BUT I was double shocked while reading comment down there from one lady that she is having DOE of 6th June and hasn't received invitation. She said that she emailed to ISCAH as well but don't know why didn't she receive invitation if someone of 20th June is invited.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sranjith (Aug 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> People like you are half of the problems that exist in this world
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


I dont know who you are, but i am sure i will regret dignifying your comment by a reply. At least be consistent, In the previous post you said "i do not find such cases in the internet because people rarely do such irresponsible things" and then this comment.
If you are a mature person, you would have stopped at your first comment which sent the message.


----------



## sranjith (Aug 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> the short answer is no. you can convert, you can't get refund.


Ok thank you!


----------



## sranjith (Aug 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As you have paid the fees just a week back, you can write to the department and ask if the fees can be refunded as you would like to use the 189 invite
> No harm in trying, although it’s a very low chance
> 
> Other then that, you are stuck with 190 as you don’t want to pay the fees again
> ...


Alright thanks for the tip!


----------



## sranjith (Aug 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @sranjit
> Same situation occured with my work colleague in january 2018 , he payed 190 fees with dependent as wife around 7000$ and got invite in next round,
> Now there are 2 possible pathways
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## shre23 (Jun 23, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> So at how many points did you receive your invite? If your DOE is changing in near future 15 Aug 2018 to 80?



Sorry DOE was 15-July-2018


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Sujeewa said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see that there is a non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE has received an invitation as per myimmitracker. ISCAH also have changed their unofficial results accordingly.
> ...


Iscah have changed it now to 29/05/18


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Sujeewa said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see that there is a non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE has received an invitation as per myimmitracker. ISCAH also have changed their unofficial results accordingly.
> ...


Iscah have changed it now to 29/05/18


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Anybody invited with 65?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Anybody invited with 65?


Nope and it’s hard to come to 65 at this point of time..


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Anybody invited with 65?


65 pointers are likely to be invited in October 2018..


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*65 pointers*

How did you come to this conclusion ? what is your calculation here?



saqibmalik11 said:


> 65 pointers are likely to be invited in October 2018..


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*immiaccount down?*

Hi, Is the immiaccount website down for maintenance?


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

rzeus said:


> Hi, Is the immiaccount website down for maintenance?


Sometimes refresh worked.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> How did you come to this conclusion ? what is your calculation here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because september 2018 round would barely be able to remove the backlog of 70 pointers for Non pro ratas.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting to see how big the round was and how big these would be going forward


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Airav2AU said:


> Sometimes refresh worked.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


quite a few reported in the group.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 
Any idea how can i quit my mara agent services , because he is lazy a** and i can proceed with my application on my own

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys,
> Any idea how can i quit my mara agent services , because he is lazy a** and i can proceed with my application on my own
> 
> Thanks


Request him in writing, i guess you didn't lodge your visa yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> Did anyone see that there is a non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE has received an invitation as per myimmitracker. ISCAH also have changed their unofficial results accordingly.
> 
> Can it be correct or is it some kind of a mistake from that user.


Moderator has removed that case, as it looked suspicious. 

We will monitor if someone else reports and then confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saqibmalik11 said:


> 65 pointers are likely to be invited in October 2018..


or never.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dnalost said:


> Same question. I am thinking of taking off 190.
> 261311 75 points, Aug 10.


Don't jump on things, wait until you are are 100% sure, then decide.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@andreyx thanks mate, 
I m not even invited yet

Thanks


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys!! 

Help me with one query . 

If I suspend my EOI 189 for a month get the updated ACS letter, will my DOE will change?? 

Please assume that my points will remain same even after getting the new ACS letter ?? 

Right now I am 75 points for 261311 with 19 July 2018 as DOE. So if I suspend now and re-activate by updating new ACS result letter with points remain at same, then do my DOE will remain at 19 July ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Help me with one query .
> 
> ...


has your ACS expired? what the reason for new ACS assessment?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @andreyx thanks mate,
> I m not even invited yet
> 
> Thanks


then just provide written notice asking to withdraw your ACS and that you are not in need of his further help 

good luck


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> has your ACS expired? what the reason for new ACS assessment?




No, it’s still valid. 

They mention Role instead of my company designation on ACS result letter. Though, I mentioned both on RNR letter but they pick the role which is programmer. 

Now I am thinking to submit a new ACS letter with just designation on RNR letter so that they will print only that. 

I am doing this because I can prove designations though my pay slips and promotion letters. Role is something which I do but there is no artifact to prove that .. 

Please see the screenshot for my RNR letter and my ACS result letter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> No, it’s still valid.
> 
> They mention Role instead of my company designation on ACS result letter. Though, I mentioned both on RNR letter but they pick the role which is programmer.
> 
> ...


Did you e-mail and asked them why did they do so? Maybe they can correct it?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you e-mail and asked them why did they do so? Maybe they can correct it?




Thanks sir for the reply. 

That’s the plan to call them and then email them to see if they can update the result letter. 

Worry is that this result letter is one year old. They may question that why you are coming now. I was just reviewing my documents and notice now. 

Open for suggestions !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks sir for the reply.
> 
> That’s the plan to call them and then email them to see if they can update the result letter.
> 
> ...


 I would say ask them first, don't call, e-mail. I am sure after they clarify you won't have to re-assess. Share your results.


----------



## yas1990 (Aug 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Moderator has removed that case, as it looked suspicious.
> 
> We will monitor if someone else reports and then confirm.


Hi! 
I personally know the person person who got invited in non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE. He applied through a migration agent.
Regards


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

*visa extension*

Hello, guys.
First of all, I'd like to thank many of you in this forum. It's been really helpful and resourceful. 

I've been living and studying in Australia for the past 2,5 years (under a student visa). I've lodge an EOI for 189 and I believe I have high chances of being invited in the next few rounds (non pro rata, 70 points, EOI date of effect 01/08/18) but my current student visa ends next month (29/09/18). 
Summarizing, if I don't get an invite on next round, I need a plan B to remain lawfully in Australia.

My main questions are:

1) Is it possible to get a tourist visa to extend my stay here? 
[And If I get an 189 invitation and apply onshore under a tourist visa am I eligible for a Bridging Visa A (BVA) until my application is processed?]

2) Is there any other option (beside another student visa) to remain lawfully in Australia until I get an invitation and apply for PR? 
[I am not eligible for 485. I'm also 38 years old, so I cannot apply for working and holiday visa.] 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@RASF 
Hi, 

Its better to go back into ur home country and wait for further procedures , tourist visa seems impossible because u hv been into country for last 2.5 years so ur intend will b questionable and straight away refusal, though it might not affect ur 189 but still its a visa refusal and u hv to mention it in ur all applications throughout life . Better to keep it easy 

If u were on 485 then applying for student visa might buy u some time as u go onto bridging visa A but tourist visa seems wrong option ,

Just wait for more experienced member’s comments

Cheers


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @RASF
> Hi,
> 
> Its better to go back into ur home country and wait for further procedures , tourist visa seems impossible because u hv been into country for last 2.5 years so ur intend will b questionable and straight away refusal, though it might not affect ur 189 but still its a visa refusal and u hv to mention it in ur all applications throughout life . Better to keep it easy
> ...



Thanks, Jeetmelbourne.

The problem with going back to my country is that I would apply for a PR offshore, so I wouldn't be eligible to a bridging visa. So I'd stay there for many many months.
I have my family here with me, with kid in school etc.
I really wish to stay in Australia during the processing time until be granted a PR, to try to avoid major changes in their life (again).


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

RASF.Poli said:


> Thanks, Jeetmelbourne.
> 
> The problem with going back to my country is that I would apply for a PR offshore, so I wouldn't be eligible to a bridging visa. So I'd stay there for many many months.
> I have my family here with me, with kid in school etc.
> I really wish to stay in Australia during the processing time until be granted a PR, to try to avoid major changes in their life (again).


It isn't a wise choice to stay here. EOI is extremely unpredictable and I have waited for 3 months to get my invitation. It could get better or it could worsen.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @andreyx thanks mate,
> I m not even invited yet
> 
> Thanks


Make sure he gives you all the credentials for the accounts related (skill select, Skill assessment etc).

When I asked my agent they were reluctant to reveal them.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks sujeeva


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RASF.Poli said:


> Hello, guys.
> First of all, I'd like to thank many of you in this forum. It's been really helpful and resourceful.
> 
> I've been living and studying in Australia for the past 2,5 years (under a student visa). I've lodge an EOI for 189 and I believe I have high chances of being invited in the next few rounds (non pro rata, 70 points, EOI date of effect 01/08/18) but my current student visa ends next month (29/09/18).
> ...


i sggest to wait out and see how cutoff progressing, as i would not stay on tourist visa while waiting for an invite.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> saqibmalik11 said:
> 
> 
> > 65 pointers are likely to be invited in October 2018..
> ...


 How r u so su


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> saqibmalik11 said:
> 
> 
> > 65 pointers are likely to be invited in October 2018..
> ...


how are you so sure


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shekhar0109 said:


> how are you so sure


i am not sure at all, hence the "or"... it is jsut with 70 points it may never materialize.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > how are you so sure
> ...


 Tony any comment from ur side on this


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Is there any particular day, date for SS pre invite from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Tony any comment from ur side on this


you better ask DHA if you need info, Tony or Johny, have no access to how many invites DHA will send... that's if you don't know it.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

@experts 
I need some advice on my visa lodgement

Please advice me any particular thread for about visa lodgemnt


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Am a on shore applicant 
While lodging visa am getting a msg that applicant has un finalised visa application with department what does this mean.. 
please am on 485 visa present it is about expire by 31 st august...

Does this mean that
I havent lodged any other visas
Please am
Worried
Am doing myself


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> Am a on shore applicant
> While lodging visa am getting a msg that applicant has un finalised visa application with department what does this mean..
> please am on 485 visa present it is about expire by 31 st august...
> 
> ...



What subclass visa you are lodging? Are you the primary applicant? What does your 485 visa status is shown in immi account?


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Yes am primary applicant 
No it is not showing on my immi account

Am applying for 189


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

On immi account it is showing awaiting documents


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> On immi account it is showing awaiting documents


Your 485 is showing awaiting docs or 189?


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

I can only 189 on immi accout


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> I can only 189 on immi accout


Did you already paid fees for your 189 application on immi account?


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

No not paid


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> No not paid


I think you are yet to upload the required forms when you initially lodge the visa.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

So does this it is related to 189 only


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> So does this it is related to 189 only


This thread relates to 189 invitations trends only but refer to Application Status - Immi Account. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

This is wat i can see


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

According to that awaiting documents means only relate to citizenship so am confused


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Swethaganga said:


> According to that awaiting documents means only relate to citizenship so am confused


DHA is notorious for not updating their documents online. 

From 1 July 2018 one has to upload their documents prior to lodging (whereas in the past you could pay and lodge, and upload docos later).


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> According to that awaiting documents means only relate to citizenship so am confused


Awaiting docs status is because you are yet to upload the documents. Upload the forms and all necessary documents then the status will change to *Ready to Submit*. Once you pay the visa fee it will change it to *Submitted*.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Ok thank you do u have any idea about the that msg 

Applicant has un finalised application with department


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> Ok thank you do u have any idea about the that msg
> 
> Applicant has un finalised application with department


For some reason I am unable to load that image from forums.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> DHA is notorious for not updating their documents online.
> 
> From 1 July 2018 one has to upload their documents prior to lodging (whereas in the past you could pay and lodge, and upload docos later).




Wow this is something new news I heard. 

Actually bro, if we don't have all the documents ready while submitting application, can we still submit documents after lodging 189 visa?? Or we need to wait till CO ask us to provide documents?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Wow this is something new news I heard.
> 
> Actually bro, if we don't have all the documents ready while submitting application, can we still submit documents after lodging 189 visa?? Or we need to wait till CO ask us to provide documents?
> 
> ...


Nope... You have to submit the completed forms and necessary docs, then pay and then submit. At any given stage of the application you can upload additional documents.


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

What about health assesemnt we can do only aftr lodgement?


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Invited in this round.

DOE: 05-05-2018
Code: 261313
Points : 75

Is there any other thread which I can refer for further steps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Swethaganga said:


> What about health assesemnt we can do only aftr lodgement?


Yes DoHA have made recent policy changes to undertake health examinations. Many applicants have reported that you cannot book your heath examination before CO asks. You you have to wait until CO asks for health examinations. At least that whats it has been reported for 189,190 and 489 subclass.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Nope... You have to submit the completed forms and necessary docs, then pay and then submit. At any given stage of the application you can upload additional documents.




You mean once you pay and submit the application form, we cannot submit extra documents unless CO request to us. Right?

What If I don't have all the documents during application submission; eg; national police check, form 80/1221 and other documents. Can't I pay and submit to upload those documents later like people used to do before?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> You mean once you pay and submit the application form, we cannot submit extra documents unless CO request to us. Right?
> 
> What If I don't have all the documents during application submission; eg; national police check, form 80/1221 and other documents. Can't I pay and submit to upload those documents later like people used to do before?
> 
> ...


I mean to say you can upload additional documents anytime (preferably before CO requests), you don't have to wait until CO asks for it but when CO requests any doc then you have to provide it. 
You can pay and submit those additional docs later. The only thing that changed it you have to submit all necessary signed lodgement forms before you pay.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes DoHA have made recent policy changes to undertake health examinations. Many applicants have reported that you cannot book your heath examination before CO asks. You you have to wait until CO asks for health examinations. At least that whats it has been reported for 189,190 and 489 subclass.


Just a slight error
189 is not in that list

189 can still get it done before

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just a slight error
> 189 is not in that list
> 
> 189 can still get it done before
> ...


I wonder why 189 was left out.


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Latest Update:
============

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

yas1990 said:


> Hi!
> I personally know the person person who got invited in non-pro 70 pointer with 20-June DOE. He applied through a migration agent.
> Regards


this is your first post on this forum and you are misguiding people ... there are two guys on this forum with 12 and 16 june DOE NON-PRO and have not got their invites on 11th august round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2018 &lt;==*



mustafa01 said:


> I mean to say you can upload additional documents anytime (preferably before CO requests), you don't have to wait until CO asks for it but when CO requests any doc then you have to provide it.
> 
> You can pay and submit those additional docs later. The only thing that changed it you have to submit all necessary signed lodgement forms before you pay.




Thanks bro. I was afraid that we have to upload all documents prior to visa lodgement. I was thinking to upload form80/1221 later , and make all police checks and experience letters after lodgement. Didn't know they changed their website settings.

And what about health assessment for 189 bro? Can't I create HAP ID and do medical assessment before I lodge visa application?? Those people who are holding 485 post graduation visa, most of they already do all checks needed for PR. I think they can use that health assessment tor PR.

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks bro. I was afraid that we have to upload all documents prior to visa lodgement. I was thinking to upload form80/1221 later , and make all police checks and experience letters after lodgement. Didn't know they changed their website settings.
> 
> And what about health assessment for 189 bro? Can't I create HAP ID and do medical assessment before I lodge visa application?? Those people who are holding 485 post graduation visa, most of they already do all checks needed for PR. I think they can use that health assessment tor PR.
> 
> ...


Requirements for Health assessment for Subclass 485 is different is any Permanent Residency Visa. For example, going through a blood/HIV test is not mandatory for Subclass 485. However, for subclass 189 you need to get an additional blood test done for HIV.

and according to Newbiez, you should to alright to create a HAP ID and do your medicals before CO asks and expect a DG.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

syedabraar said:


> Latest Update:
> ============
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Well, not so latest .... :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> this is your first post on this forum and you are misguiding people ... there are two guys on this forum with 12 and 16 june DOE NON-PRO and have not got their invites on 11th august round.


maybe it is another troll, the next thing he will start advertising iscah


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

syedabraar said:


> Latest Update:
> ============
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


BREAKING NEWS!! :jaw:


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

am212312412 said:


> Invited in this round.
> 
> DOE: 05-05-2018
> Code: 261313
> ...


Follow this thread 189-invite-how-proceed . Good luck


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys...is there any detailed info...how many round invites NSW send in a month and when does this happen etc?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys...is there any detailed info...how many round invites NSW send in a month and when does this happen etc?


They have released the stats for the entire program year for 2017-18. 

State and Territory nominations 2017-18 program year

Unlike 189, there are no monthly invitation rounds for 190 subclass visa.
You can refer to the FAQ section for more info.

"When does NSW Department of Industry issue invitations?
We send invitations to candidates to apply for NSW nomination on an ongoing basis. We don’t have any specific dates for when or how many invitations are sent."


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony

Do you think the movement of others engineering professionals invites in 11 aug is enough to get me an invite this year

29/11/17
70 Points
Engineering technologist


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> They have released the stats for the entire program year for 2017-18.
> 
> State and Territory nominations 2017-18 program year
> 
> ...


A slight correction. Looks like they do in fact publish monthly stats as per the link that I have posted earlier (that's 330 invites in the month of June from NSW)


----------



## DeBi34 (Aug 12, 2018)

*2611 – ICT Business and System Analyst (pro rata occupation)*

Hi guys, hope you can help in any way with suggestions of what I can do to get invite?

2611 – ICT Business and System Analyst (pro rata occupation) 

189:
Date of effect (EOI lodged): 02/03/2018
Points: 70
* Age | 30
* English | 20
* Experience | 5
* Education | 15

and 

190
Date of effect (EOI lodged): 04/06/2018
State: Victoria (04/06) changes to New South Wales (15/07)
Points: 75
*Age | 30
*English | 2
*Experience | 5
*Education | 15
*Nomination | 5

Thanks so much


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Do you think the movement of others engineering professionals invites in 11 aug is enough to get me an invite this year
> 
> ...


your occupation code please?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Swethaganga said:


> Ok thank you do u have any idea about the that msg
> 
> Applicant has un finalised application with department


I got the same message when I logged on today. It can be because you have already filled in a part of your application but have not completed it. If you complete the online form but do not attach your documents you'll get the same. Basically you will get the message until you submit your completed application. 

You can also get the message if you have two parallel applications for different visas.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

James018 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


233914
Under others engineering professionals Pro Rata


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I have just withdrawn my 189 EOI as I have lodged and paid for my 190 visa application. This should give my spot in the queue to another non pro-rata 70 pointer.
I hope that the people who got 189 invites are withdrawing their 190 EOIs.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Guys with 2339 (others engineering professionals)
> The que of 75 pointers has moved from 12 april to 13 june.
> 
> Is there any one else with invite with later date in 2339 category?


Who told this May 15 right???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DeBi34 said:


> Hi guys, hope you can help in any way with suggestions of what I can do to get invite?
> 
> 2611 – ICT Business and System Analyst (pro rata occupation)
> 
> ...


better chance via sc190 as per my view.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


 There are still over 100 applicants at 75 & above waiting before it drop back to 70. But you have good chance to get invited soon, maybe October or November I reckon.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

For your awareness. Once you get invited, please withdraw your unused eois. If they are not withdraw, those eois waste not 1 but 2 genuine invitations or destroys 2 opportunities which could have gone to 2 people.

Thanks.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Any 75 pointer here applied for EOI under 261111 and got an invite? I could see quite a few invites in Aug 11 round with DOE until Apr 4th as per myimmitracker. 

Will I get an invite in the next round for my DOE?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

James018 said:


> For your awareness. Once you get invited, please withdraw your unused eois. If they are not withdraw, those eois waste not 1 but 2 genuine invitations or destroys 2 opportunities which could have gone to 2 people.
> 
> Thanks.


i think most people do it... only some crooks dont.


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

So ... Are we able to conclude any firm cut off dates for 261313 in the 11th Aug round? 

Total Points - 75 189 and 80 190
DOE: 12 July 2018


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

jtech said:


> So ... Are we able to conclude any firm cut off dates for 261313 in the 11th Aug round?
> 
> Total Points - 75 189 and 80 190
> DOE: 12 July 2018


18th June. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-august-2018-a-131.html#post14610080


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> No invites for ICT BA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


I do seem some invites on myimmitracker. What are your points and DOE?


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking at Iscaah, I think it says 20 June - please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Guys with 2339 (others engineering professionals)
> The que of 75 pointers has moved from 12 april to 13 june.
> 
> Is there any one else with invite with later date in 2339 category?


I don't think so. Up till May, I believed. 

I haven't got ITA yet.

DOE 13 June 2018. 233911


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Any ICT BA - 261111 got the invite?


Even I asked this question. I can quite a few people (75 pointers) got invite with DOE Apr 4th.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

jtech said:


> Looking at Iscaah, I think it says 20 June - please correct me if i'm wrong


Which post are you replying to mate?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

jtech said:


> Looking at Iscaah, I think it says 20 June - please correct me if i'm wrong


I actually overlooked an earlier post. Yes, 20th June is probably correct.
One of the forum members(spirecode) confirmed that he has received the invite on this date.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-august-2018-a-137.html#post14610284


Just FYI - another member of the forum confirmed that he hasn't received the invite for 22nd June DOE. So the cut-off date is definitely in between 20th and 22nd June.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Which post are you replying to mate?



This one unofficial-skill-select-results


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Which post are you replying to mate?



Sorry, misunderstood your question. He was replying to one of my posts 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...vitations-august-2018-a-171.html#post14613388


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Which post are you replying to mate?
> ...


No worries 🙂


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey Andrey or others...a bit of worry...hence asking this question.
I have taken a break in professional career from March 2018.(ACS shows final working till Feb)
Assuming I receive invitation in September round ...this break of approximately 1 year shouldnt affect me during the visa process.Can someone please clear my tension


Never thought abt this until today...assumed it shouldnt....


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Is there a September thread? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*How to lodge separate EOI*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged EOI for NSW. I also want to apply for Victoria. How should I do that? Do I need to lodge a separate EOI for the same? How to do that.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for NSW. I also want to apply for Victoria. How should I do that? Do I need to lodge a separate EOI for the same? How to do that.


You need to Lodge a seperate EOI


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Guys , 

By when I can expect the ITA for the below details 

Occupation : 261313
Points : 75
DOE : 07/07/ 2018

Regards,


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> By when I can expect the ITA for the below details
> 
> ...


going by aug 11 round, you should get it in sept 11 round...


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I think current doe at 75 pts is at may end or perhaps June first week. You may get it in September round


manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> By when I can expect the ITA for the below details
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi guys, my doe is 5 June 2018, occupation: management consultant, points 70, non pro rata.

When can i expect an invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Guys, at pace things are moving, do you think I can get an invite in the next 4 or 5 months with 65 points(DOE: 22/05/2018, non-pro rata)?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Mrkabdul said:


> Hi guys, my doe is 5 June 2018, occupation: management consultant, points 70, non pro rata.
> 
> When can i expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks.


11th sept hopefully


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Guys, at pace things are moving, do you think I can get an invite in the next 4 or 5 months with 65 points(DOE: 22/05/2018, non-pro rata)?


if the trend remains the same 11th oct round will get into 65 pointers from oct 2017 and nov 11th round will give some idea about the movement of 65 pointers. Then you can predict your invite


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Hey Andrey or others...a bit of worry...hence asking this question.
> I have taken a break in professional career from March 2018.(ACS shows final working till Feb)
> Assuming I receive invitation in September round ...this break of approximately 1 year shouldnt affect me during the visa process.Can someone please clear my tension
> 
> ...


I too have same query.. somr seniors say that its not a problem as , we are not claiming points for that..
But the gap.. idk how mch adverse it is..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> Mrkabdul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, my doe is 5 June 2018, occupation: management consultant, points 70, non pro rata.
> ...


Thanks.... appreciate your respons.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

For your awareness. Once you get invited, please withdraw your unused eois or Suslend your Eois. If they are not withdrawn or Suspended, those eois waste not 1 but 2 genuine invitations or destroys 2 people lives which otherwise could have gone to 2 people.

Thanks.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Guys, 

Anybody who about the ACS assessment timeframe these days ?? 

I am planning to submit one. 

Please send me the thread link if anyone have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

The results for ACS come out in 6-8 weeks currently. I received mine recently after 45 days.


raman.verna86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anybody who about the ACS assessment timeframe these days ??
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anybody who about the ACS assessment timeframe these days ??
> 
> ...


It takes 30-50 days on average. You can track yourself.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> I think current doe at 75 pts is at may end or perhaps June first week. You may get it in September round
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Its actually 20th June for 2613.
It moved couple of months from 11th April in this August round.

I think 7th Jul DOE would definitely get an invite in September round.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Its actually 20th June for 2613.
> It moved couple of months from 11th April in this August round.
> 
> I think 7th Jul DOE would definitely get an invite in September round.
> ...


i think this round was an exception, dont hope for the same mass invites


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@andreyx agreed to some extent because doha must hv compensated july into august but i think it will continue for 2-3 more rounds but nt as big as august..

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
70 points
26/6/2018

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello Tony
I have received the invitation in August cycle for Developer Programer.. I have a quick query for ur suggestion please.
I have my ACS certificate for relevant experience from 1st June 2010 till 31st July 2017 which is approx 7 years. My 4 years before 1st June 2010 was not counted as per the process. However I have a leave without pay for 9 months from Feb 2011 till Oct 2011. In my EOI i have not mentioned this 9bmonth experience as LWP however want to declare this experience as LWP in my actual application for VISA. This does not impact my points as it will still be over 5 years and less than 8 years even after reducing these 9 months, but do you think it will be a problem, as my EOI is now frozen, if they compare my application with my EOI? Do I need to get my ACS done again.. Don't want a rejection in my application.. Please help withur views.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 70 points
> 26/6/2018
> 
> When can I expect an invite?


Check here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i think this round was an exception, dont hope for the same mass invites


Sure, agreed. I am only referring to a potential move of couple of weeks (DOE from 20th June to 1st week of July).

But then, we never know what DoHA will do in the next round 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Sure, agreed. I am only referring to a potential move of couple of weeks (DOE from 20th June to 1st week of July).
> 
> But then, we never know what DoHA will do in the next round
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


in total agreement with you!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 70 points
> 26/6/2018
> 
> When can I expect an invite?




Definitely next round bro unless invitation caps fall down to 600 per month, which is unlikely to happen for couple of months. So, better start preparing documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Hello Tony
> I have received the invitation in August cycle for Developer Programer.. I have a quick query for ur suggestion please.
> I have my ACS certificate for relevant experience from 1st June 2010 till 31st July 2017 which is approx 7 years. My 4 years before 1st June 2010 was not counted as per the process. However I have a leave without pay for 9 months from Feb 2011 till Oct 2011. In my EOI i have not mentioned this 9bmonth experience as LWP however want to declare this experience as LWP in my actual application for VISA. This does not impact my points as it will still be over 5 years and less than 8 years even after reducing these 9 months, but do you think it will be a problem, as my EOI is now frozen, if they compare my application with my EOI? Do I need to get my ACS done again.. Don't want a rejection in my application.. Please help withur views.


Hi Tony
Can you please provide your expert opinion... Would really appreciate mat


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys !! 

Anybody know the active ACS thread. I want to discuss on how they are putting employment history on result letter these days .. 

Do they just put the last designation on the employment history ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> going by aug 11 round, you should get it in sept 11 round...


Congrats on your invite! 

Please withdraw your state EOI if you already haven't done. A humble request.


----------



## Srija (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi experts, I guess my agent filed both 189 and 190NSW EOI at a time.

So, does my 189 EOI gets freeze once I accept pre-invite or the original invite?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Srija said:


> Hi experts, I guess my agent filed both 189 and 190NSW EOI at a time.
> 
> So, does my 189 EOI gets freeze once I accept pre-invite or the original invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


it will get freeze after the final invite when you use single eoi for both visa classes


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It takes 30-50 days on average. You can track yourself.


One of my friends got her assessment in 25 days (in July 2018). I submitted for myself and wife on July 21 and still waiting.... hoping I get the results soon


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

ptp said:


> One of my friends got her assessment in 25 days (in July 2018). I submitted for myself and wife on July 21 and still waiting.... hoping I get the results soon


Is there any way to speed up the process of ACS assessment?


----------



## Ronny23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,
I have no knowledge regarding eoi 
First two steps i have cleared

Pte 7 band
Acs total 11 yrs 5 months
Exp to be calculated from june 2010 onwards
I have following questions related to EOI
1. What is EOI
2. Can I file EOI with the above details
3. Do verification from each employer takes place during EOI
4. Can PTE score be updated once one have filed EOI? If yes, then does your chances of EOI better
5. Or i shall first achieve more in PTE.than lodge EOI?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ronny23 said:


> Hi,
> I have no knowledge regarding eoi
> First two steps i have cleared
> 
> ...


https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

just go to above link and try to fill the application with the instructions give,
and search on youtube how to fill a eoi as well


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes u can create EOI now and update later with pte score


Ronny23 said:


> Hi,
> I have no knowledge regarding eoi
> First two steps i have cleared
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Guys , 

By when I can expect an ITA for the below details 

Occupation : 261111 (ICT - BA)
Points : 75
DOE : 30/07/ 2018

Regards,


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Can someone kindly confirm

Hey Andrey or others...a bit of worry...hence asking this question.
I have taken a break in professional career from March 2018.(ACS shows final working till Feb)
Assuming I receive invitation in September round ...this break of approximately 1 year shouldnt affect me during the visa process.Can someone please clear my tension.

ACS and EOI are done june july respectively


Never thought abt this until today...assumed it shouldnt....


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Check here
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

I am not sure how correct Iscah estimates are. If I look for 75 pointer for 261111 (ICT - BA which is the job code I have applied under) Iscah estimates show 11 months for an invite. However, when I see myimmitracker the trend that I see is in the range of 130-150 days for getting an invite which is about 4-5 months or max 6 months. I wonder if Iscah's estimates are way off the mark.

Wonder if the estimates for other ANZSCOs are on track 

Cheers!


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I am not sure how correct Iscah estimates are. If I look for 75 pointer for 261111 (ICT - BA which is the job code I have applied under) Iscah estimates show 11 months for an invite. However, when I see myimmitracker the trend that I see is in the range of 130-150 days for getting an invite which is about 4-5 months or max 6 months. I wonder if Iscah's estimates are way off the mark.
> 
> ...


I think those were after july round...after aug round estimates should change imo


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> By when I can expect an ITA for the below details
> 
> ...


Hi Sadaf,

Even I have same points and for same job code. Iscah estimates for timelines are there in below link

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

It says 11 months to get an invite for 75 points under 261111. However when I checked myimmitracker I can see a trend of about 4-6 months.

Hope this helps :fingerscrossed:


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> I think those were after july round...after aug round estimates should change imo


Even think so... the trend is quite erratic actually. In July round no 75 pointers were invited for 261111


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

It seems the cap is 28 invites per month for ICT BA and SA combined


surajgarg said:


> Hi Sadaf,
> 
> Even I have same points and for same job code. Iscah estimates for timelines are there in below link
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Hi Sadaf,
> 
> Even I have same points and for same job code. Iscah estimates for timelines are there in below link
> 
> ...


Thanks Suraj.

I am hoping after the Aug invite round the estimates change, 11 months time period is quite long as my EOI will expire by then.

Btw, are there any updates if NSW have started sending the invites for this financial year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Hi Sadaf,
> 
> Even I have same points and for same job code. Iscah estimates for timelines are there in below link
> 
> ...


This is the age of fake news

Don’t trust any unverified data

Iscah actually crunch the information available in the public domain and then come up with their estimates 

Wait for them to revise estimates based on last round data

Scientific analysis requires time, but its worth waiting for

Cheers


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys

Does a bridging visa automatically have work rights? 

Thinking of lodging my visa onshore once invited (sc 189)


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is the age of fake news
> 
> Don’t trust any unverified data
> 
> ...



Did you ever compared the last 3 ISCAH's scientific analysis with the actual data?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aljon_villar said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does a bridging visa automatically have work rights?
> 
> Thinking of lodging my visa onshore once invited (sc 189)


Usually the BV will have the same rights as your substantive visa has

But you will come to know of it for sure only when you get it in hand 

Cheers


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sadaf,
> ...


Why do you say it will expire? Aren't the EOIs kept active for 2 years? Sorry if my understanding is different.

No idea of NSW, planning to submit my EOI sometime this week.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sadaf,
> ...


Well I believe myimmitracker will be reliable till a certain extent. But Iscah estimate of 11 months versus 4-5 months on the tracker bothered me.

Anyway let's wait for the revised estimate after the Aug 11th round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

surajgarg said:


> Well I believe myimmitracker will be reliable till a certain extent. But Iscah estimate of 11 months versus 4-5 months on the tracker bothered me.
> 
> Anyway let's wait for the revised estimate after the Aug 11th round.


Can you please highlight where tracker estimates the invite? It does not have such functionality.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

At a time when a lot of invites were sent to ICT, the BA code has been ignored in terms of the number of invites issued. When I was gathering information to lodge an EOI, a 75 pointer was a sure shot in a month, but now you could see even 85 pointers...hope ICT BA occ continues to be in the MLTSSL list.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Well I believe myimmitracker will be reliable till a certain extent. But Iscah estimate of 11 months versus 4-5 months on the tracker bothered me.
> ...


There is a column which says 'Days to invite' which is the difference between date when the person receives the invite and DOE.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Well I believe myimmitracker will be reliable till a certain extent. But Iscah estimate of 11 months versus 4-5 months on the tracker bothered me.
> 
> Anyway let's wait for the revised estimate after the Aug 11th round.


I believe nowadays you cannot fully trust any kind of estimate due to the unpredictable behavior of DIBP. 

But you can rely on ISCAH when it comes to unofficial results. Almost all of their previous results were pretty accurate as I recall.
Also if you use the filters correctly you can use the tracker for that purpose also.

So if you are referring any kind of estimate better to limit the duration for next 1 or 2 rounds.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Why do you say it will expire? Aren't the EOIs kept active for 2 years? Sorry if my understanding is different.
> 
> No idea of NSW, planning to submit my EOI sometime this week.


My EOI submission date is 30/10/0217 and the DOE is 30/07/2018 with updated points.
Hence if the estimate is of 11 months then my chances of getting an invite before my EOI expires will be slim, considering that more 80 pointers can join the queue.

So hoping that the Aug round changes that estimate to an early period. Otherwise only hope left will be with 190 (NSW) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear member I have small query please respond.
I have lodged my EOI for 190 in Jan 2017.
Will it expire in Jan 2019?
You response will be appreciated.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you say it will expire? Aren't the EOIs kept active for 2 years? Sorry if my understanding is different.
> ...


Well there is already lot of discussion happening around the estimates. Let's wait for Iscah's revised estimate and see. Don't lose hope!

I am planning to submit EOI for NSW as well.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ravish84 said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony
> ...


Hi Tony/ Experts
Can someone plesse help and sugges


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear member I have small query please respond.
> I have lodged my EOI for 190 in Jan 2017.
> Will it expire in Jan 2019?
> You response will be appreciated.


Yes Areeb. 

But it's relatively easy to withdraw and generate a new EOI - and DOE has less of a significance when it comes to 190. 

Are you looking at the ACT still?


----------



## Rubi16 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Guys
I have lodged my 189 visa and got interim medicare card, however I am still on a student visa which is valid until next year. 
I am not sure if I can cancel my OSHC as I have got medicare?? 
Could someone please provide any suggestions? 
Thanks
Rubi


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Rubi16 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have lodged my 189 visa and got interim medicare card, however I am still on a student visa which is valid until next year.
> I am not sure if I can cancel my OSHC as I have got medicare??
> Could someone please provide any suggestions?
> ...


Everyone is here now I guess, ask your question again...

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...6-189-eoi-invitations-september-2018-a-8.html


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

I have 189 non-prorata with 65 points and seems things getting complicated every round. So, decided to go for PTE +79. 

Besides this, I am planning to submit EOI for 190 NSW. Actually I desire to live in Melbourne. 

My questions regarding 190 are; 

Should I submit a new EOI with new mail address? or Modify mu existing EOI for 190? 

Does modifying updates DOE of 189 ? 

What would happen if I receive invitation for 190? in both scenario (Submitting new EOI and modifying existing one) Does my 189 application when I receive 190 invitation freeze? 

Is there any penalty if I submit to seperate EOI's with different ID's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2018 &lt;==*



TayfCyp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have 189 non-prorata with 65 points and seems things getting complicated every round. So, decided to go for PTE +79.
> 
> ...




You can use same mail id for multiple eois. No issue in doing so. If you include 190 option in your existing 189 eoi then once you get final invite from state your eoi gets freezed. So create new eoi for state.
Moreover if you can achieve 79+ it will take you to 75 points and you will get invite in next round itself.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TayfCyp (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you Kodaan, 

I saw your PTE attempt history, can you please share me some tips how I can be successful and any study materials are welcomed. 

Please send me private message

Thanks in advance


----------



## porial (Aug 14, 2018)

*ITA - Visa 189 - 75 points*

Greetings!

I am new in this forum. I just need an your expert opinion regarding this matter.

Visa Subclass: 189 Nominated occupation: Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
Points test score: 75 points (INVITED)

First EOI: November 04, 2017 (70points)
New EOI: August 02, 2018
ITA: August 11, 2018
ITA expiry: 10 Oct 2018

I recently got an invitation for 189 visa with 75 points. I was originally 70 points. However my immigration agent updated my account for the reason that I have already 1 year Australian work experience starting August 01, 2018. 

Work experience are as follows:
Work # 1 - July 10, 2017 - October 19, 2017 - Casual (222.88 hours worked) (average 22.88hrs/wk)
Work # 2 - August 01, 2017 - November 05, 2017 - Casual (215 hours worked) (average 15.36hrs/wk)
- November 06, 2017 to PRESENT - fixed part time contract (1291.81 hours worked up to 
present) (56-72hrs/fortnight - average 29.31 hrs/wk) 

My question is should we lodge the visa regardless of having casual contracts? During my casual days some weeks I only worked 15-18 hours per week but still completing 50-60 hrs/fortnight. My immigration agent told me that I should be working 20hours/week minimum in order to claim points for my skilled employment. Should I just delay my visa lodgement and wait for November 06, 2018 due to I change my contract from casual to fixed part time and have regular 25-29hrs/week.

Please help me with this. Thank you so much.

Cheers!!!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Those who have received the invitation in August 11th round, hearty congratulations! :clap2:

I am seeking the information once someone gets an invite mail. What is the subject, sender mail ID & content of mail? The reason I need this information to search my mailbox to see if I missed invitation mail or its sitting in the spam folder.


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

guys thank you for your continuous efforts in the forum, I'm pro-rata, developer programmer, had 65 points earlier but just received my latest PTE results and got extra 10 points, now I have total 75 points, is there a chance to get invited soon?

261312 - Developer Programmer
SC189 - 75 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018
SC190 - 75+5 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Those who have received the invitation in August 11th round, hearty congratulations! :clap2:
> 
> I am seeking the information once someone gets an invite mail. What is the subject, sender mail ID & content of mail? The reason I need this information to search my mailbox to see if I missed invitation mail or its sitting in the spam folder.


You can expect an invite in September round.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

khalidk said:


> guys thank you for your continuous efforts in the forum, I'm pro-rata, developer programmer, had 65 points earlier but just received my latest PTE results and got extra 10 points, now I have total 75 points, is there a chance to get invited soon?
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> SC189 - 75 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018
> SC190 - 75+5 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018


You can Expect an invite in September if they issue a large number of invitations, else by October round.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

khalidk said:


> guys thank you for your continuous efforts in the forum, I'm pro-rata, developer programmer, had 65 points earlier but just received my latest PTE results and got extra 10 points, now I have total 75 points, is there a chance to get invited soon?
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> SC189 - 75 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018
> SC190 - 75+5 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 15-Aug-2018




Please share tips n material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

thx Dhruvsachdeva3003, pnarang3 while getting 65+ was hard, getting +79 was extremely challenging, here is what i did to pass PTE after 4 times of trial:

1. I created e2Language membership, it's not expensive but it is very important to get their teachers feedback on speaking and writing. (It is the only official partner for PTE)
2. Keep practicing daily on e2Language materials until you finish them all, it will take at least 1 week to finish each section practice.
3. Take their assessment (feedback) on your speaking and writing and make sure to understand their notes and suggestions.
4. Once finishing with e2language, download all the free practice materials from official PTE website.
5. Now you are ready to take mock exam, purchase at least 1 mock exam from official PTE website, don't rush in finishing the exam, you can save your progress after each question, it is important to understand how the test works.
6. Book the real exam as soon as possible, don't waste more time, go with confidence and relax, relax and then relax again and remember it is not just English exam, it is actually a focus and intelligence exam.
7. Wait for your results, if you passed from the first attempt then congrats you are an unnatural super human, if not then congrats you are a normal human, don't give up and focus only on your weakness, try to practice more.
8. Finally, if you have enough money, keep scheduling your exam every week until you pass, If not, then take your time in preparation then go reschedule.

i was very close to give up, it's tough, it's not easy, it requires dedication and most importantly confidence, go to the exam with confidence and don't worry if you miss anything, just KEEP MOVING FORWARD in the exam, keep thinking positively and finish the whole exam as fast and smooth as you can.

Important notes: 1. Don't miss any question, everything is important.
2. Reading is tricky, if you found unrecognizable words just choose anything and move on, Keep moving forward, don't look back.
3. It's tough, it's not easy, it's challenging, but it's worth it, it's ok to fail but you gotta get back and win.


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

if u need any help for a specific section i'd be happy to assist


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Those who have received the invitation in August 11th round, hearty congratulations! :clap2:
> 
> I am seeking the information once someone gets an invite mail. What is the subject, sender mail ID & content of mail? The reason I need this information to search my mailbox to see if I missed invitation mail or its sitting in the spam folder.


Just log in to skillselect and check your status. 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

What forum topic to follow after we receive the invite? I do see a visa grant topic but that's perhaps after the fact.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> What forum topic to follow after we receive the invite? I do see a visa grant topic but that's perhaps after the fact.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> What forum topic to follow after we receive the invite? I do see a visa grant topic but that's perhaps after the fact.


you can join if are about to lodge.


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> Just log in to skillselect and check your status.
> 
> 233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


I have got my skills assessment done by ACS through RPL route. Six years experience has been deducted, but there is no mention about Degree qualification whether it is comparable to Australian AQF or not.

I have done my Graduation (Mechanical Engineering) from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University(JNTU), Hyderabad, India.

Do I need to get my qualification assessment done separately? If so, from which assessment authority?

Thanks,


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> I have got my skills assessment done by ACS through RPL route. Six years experience has been deducted, but there is no mention about Degree qualification whether it is comparable to Australian AQF or not.
> 
> I have done my Graduation (Mechanical Engineering) from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University(JNTU), Hyderabad, India.
> 
> ...


As long as you have positive assessment u don’t have to worry about getting ur degree assessed.
Engineers Australia is the assessment authority for mechanical engg degree. U will have to get it assessed by them if u r interested.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> I have got my skills assessment done by ACS through RPL route. Six years experience has been deducted, but there is no mention about Degree qualification whether it is comparable to Australian AQF or not.
> 
> I have done my Graduation (Mechanical Engineering) from Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University(JNTU), Hyderabad, India.
> 
> ...


For ACS , for non ICT qualification 6 years are deducted. But you got your skill assessment you can go ahead with that. I guess you are working in IT role somewhere.

Non ICT Qualification comparable to AQF Diploma or Higher 
• If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you 
will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, 
plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

I got my invite on 11 aug, could anyone share the group link which assist in filling visa.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> I got my invite on 11 aug, could anyone share the group link which assist in filling visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You may find this useful.
189-invite-how-proceed


----------



## kumar0204 (Nov 29, 2017)

*EOI Filed in April 2018*

Hi Guys,

My ACS was completed in April and applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW state.
Not sure whether i will get invitation for my profile.

ACS: April 2018 got 8 yrs of exp approved by ACS.
EOI : 18th April 2018 - 189 
EOi: 19th April 2018 - 190 
PTE-A : S-90,L-69,W-69,R-67
Invitation ?
Points - 65 for 189, 190-70 points


----------



## kumar0204 (Nov 29, 2017)

I Applied for Software Engineer code.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kumar0204 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My ACS was completed in April and applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW state.
> Not sure whether i will get invitation for my profile.
> ...


Slim chance for either 190 or 189 (or probably no chance at all for 189). You will have a better chance of getting a state nomination if you can improve your language score.


----------



## kumar0204 (Nov 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Slim chance for either 190 or 189 (or probably no chance at all for 189). You will have a better chance of getting a state nomination if you can improve your language score.


Will i get if i increase my score to 79+ and then i will have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 subcategory?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kumar0204 said:


> Will i get if i increase my score to 79+ and then i will have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 subcategory?


Yes, an increased score will greatly improve your chances. 75 has been the cut-off score for last several months/rounds, and in my view that will remain the same for 2613*


----------



## kumar0204 (Nov 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, an increased score will greatly improve your chances. 75 has been the cut-off score for last several months/rounds, and in my view that will remain the same for 2613*


I got my target now.


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Please share tips n material
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances are good, you can expect before Dec 2018.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

To all overseas students willing to make Accounting Career Choice in Australia.

Hi everyone.

As you all know the required benchmark for Accounting occupation has now been manually set as high as 85 point to get invited straight away. Those waiting on 80 also struggling to get invited. There is almost 12 months wait at 75 now and nobody knows what setting DOHA has for future to this occupation, as their formula is not transparent. 

This is one of those pro rata occupations based on discrimimatory category. Other occupations in that category are dropping to 70 & 65 as well in 6 months time. Other non pro occupations are almost at 65. But the accounting occupation is at 80/85 for the last 9 months(almost a year), with only 261 invitations in that period. Though this occupation is in the list but we can indirectly understand that it has been already taken out. 

Therefore, I would like to warn you please be informed about this current situation of Accounting and make a correct decision to study & invest in Australia. 


Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Im in desperate need of extra 5 points and this November it will be 1 year for my current role as an ' Admin and Finance Assistant' . There's no such role as accountant in our company and it's me and my Manager. Below are the tasks I'm doing here and wondering whether I can claim it for accounting assessment. Thanks

Finance Administration

•	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
•	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
•	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
•	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
•	Bank reconciliations.
•	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
•	Handling of Petty Cash.
•	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
•	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off 
•	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
•	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
•	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Im in desperate need of extra 5 points and this November it will be 1 year for my current role as an ' Admin and Finance Assistant' . There's no such role as accountant in our company and it's me and my Manager. Below are the tasks I'm doing here and wondering whether I can claim it for accounting assessment. Thanks

Finance Administration

•	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
•	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
•	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
•	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
•	Bank reconciliations.
•	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
•	Handling of Petty Cash.
•	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
•	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off 
•	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
•	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
•	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

khalidk said:


> if u need any help for a specific section i'd be happy to assist


Hi,
I need some tips to score 79+ in Reading and Listening


----------



## labhsingh750 (May 31, 2018)

I have a query in regards to EOI and would request the experts to assist. My EOI is dated the 31/05/2018 for 80 points in Accountant category onshore. My visa will expire on 30/09/2018. If I move back to my home country do I need to update anything in my EOI and if so does it push my EOI back in the queue? Will it further delay my invitation if I am offshore?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

How many non pro were invited in 11th Aug round. Any


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> How many non pro were invited in 11th Aug round. Any


backlog for 70 NON PRO moved 3 months on 11th aug round and last reported invite was on 29th may so i think 560-580 went to 70 pointers and some to 75 pointers as well


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > How many non pro were invited in 11th Aug round. Any
> ...


Do you think 65 pointers will start rolling in Sep'18 if the round remain at 800-820 for NPR


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Guys. ISCAH has completed their EOI estimates based on the August 11th round. They are predicting a one month wait time for 75 pointers for 2613 if EOI is lodged today (16th August). So I am posting my question yet again 🙂 - can I be hopeful of an invite in the next round ? I submitted my EOI on 21st July for 261313 (software engineer) with 75 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience.


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dears,

i received invite on 11th August after a long wait at 70 points (189) and now i have to apply for visa. 

In order to make best documentation i need help from the experts at this immigration forum. i have doubts on overseas work experience documentation. Below are they details/doubts where EA (engineer Australia) approved my work experience under (233111) skill category. 


_(2009-2010)_ 4 months experience in chemical engineering ( not shared documentation at that time of EA assessment, my bad but do i need to get assessment for this separately)

_2010-2012 _ 2 years experience in chemical engineering ( approved by EA)
_2012- July 2017 _ 5 years experience in chemical engineering ( approved by EA)
_Aug 2017 till now _( i got EA assessment in July'17 and till now i am on the same job, do i need to get assessment again?

Let me know if my questions are not clear, Please elaborate if you understand these questions.

Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hadi789 said:


> Dears,
> 
> i received invite on 11th August after a long wait at 70 points (189) and now i have to apply for visa.
> 
> ...


No need of reassessment you can show the payment slips or an updated reference letter with current dates will do the work. Dont worry. From my understanding, you have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience which is already assessed right? You have left the dates blank in skillselect right? If yes then no problem get one reference letter newly issued and attach it with your applicationa and go ahead.


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No need of reassessment you can show the payment slips or an updated reference letter with current dates will do the work. Dont worry. From my understanding, you have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience which is already assessed right? You have left the dates blank in skillselect right? If yes then no problem get one reference letter newly issued and attach it with your applicationa and go ahead.


Thanks for you reply dear,

you have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience which is already assessed right? i have claimed 15 points with 8+ years of experience. will it affect?
You have left the dates blank in skillselect right? YES

09/2009-02/2010- Chem Engg- Not shared with EA so no approval received ( 4 months)
03/2010-11/2012- Chem Engg- Approved by EA (2+ years)
12/2012- 07/2017- Chem Engg- Approved by EA (5+ years)
07/2017- till now Chem Engg- Not shared with EA


regards,


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

While lodging the visa, I am filling details for Medicals. My wife is pregnant but is in early stages so is due in April 2019. There is the below question:

Do you intend to give birth in Australia?

Should I enter Yes or No? We do intend to give birth in Australia. Is it a negative if I say yes? What are the pros and cons?

Also, is this the right forum topic?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hadi789 said:


> Thanks for you reply dear,
> 
> you have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience which is already assessed right? i have claimed 15 points with 8+ years of experience. will it affect?
> You have left the dates blank in skillselect right? YES
> ...


My friend, Since EA gave you +ve assessment for 8 years of your work experience and you claimed points for that period only on your EOI it should be fine. and if you are on the same job that you got assessed for, an updated exp. letter or bank statements should be fine.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Missing Payslips*

Hi All,

We are set with all the documents and required information but the only roadblock for us is that my wife's payslips. She is the main applicant and does not have all the payslips from 2013 to 2015 and only 1 payslip per quarter is available. Is that an issue while lodging the visa? Can we only submit 1 payslip per quarter or try to arrange(*very hard to do it as we have tried few times but no success*) the missing payslips?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are set with all the documents and required information but the only roadblock for us is that my wife's payslips. She is the main applicant and does not have all the payslips from 2013 to 2015 and only 1 payslip per quarter is available. Is that an issue while lodging the visa? Can we only submit 1 payslip per quarter or try to arrange(*very hard to do it as we have tried few times but no success*) the missing payslips?


That shall work out just fine. Submit all you submitted for ACS.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

HI Sharv,
Two days before i have booked the NATTI CCL test and paid the amount also,today i received the link and selected the exam date in Adelaide which I have given preferred location while filling.
I have two question
1)I have seen in this forum exam is only 30 minutes from last January but i have received mail 3 hours exam duration,I am trying to complete the exam only for getting 5 points not translater ,Can you please confirm this is right for the exam Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Credentialed Community Language Test Tamil.
Arrival Time: 1:00 PM
Registration Close Time: 1:30 PM
Expected Completion: 4:30 PM
2)Can I change the prefered location to Sydney at this point of time.I hope Sydney is to rush to get slots now i got the slot for October is there any idea about that.
3)Moreover which is the best way to prepare the exam any centers are available or sites can you guide me?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Yeah this is what they sent me the next day after paying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI Kerbros,
Two days before i have booked the NATTI CCL test and paid the amount also,today i received the link and selected the exam date in Adelaide which I have given preferred location while filling.
I have two question
1)I have seen in this forum exam is only 30 minutes from last January but i have received mail 3 hours exam duration,I am trying to complete the exam only for getting 5 points not translater ,Can you please confirm this is right for the exam Credentialed Community Language (CCL) Test in Credentialed Community Language Test Tamil.
Arrival Time: 1:00 PM
Registration Close Time: 1:30 PM
Expected Completion: 4:30 PM
2)Can I change the prefered location to Sydney at this point of time.I hope Sydney is to rush to get slots now i got the slot for October is there any idea about that.
3)Moreover which is the best way to prepare the exam any centers are available or sites can you guide me?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi all, 
Updating u all with my EOI details
DOE 12 August 2018 - 261111
75 points / 80 points for NSW. Waiting for invite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> While lodging the visa, I am filling details for Medicals. My wife is pregnant but is in early stages so is due in April 2019. There is the below question:
> 
> Do you intend to give birth in Australia?
> 
> ...


go she undergo medicals while pregnant? You won't be able to get a grant without getting medicals cleared.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I spoke to the clinic and she mentioned that Dept of Australian immigration doesn't recommend xray during pregnancy however depending upon the stage of pregnancy, the doctor may be able to give the nod so I'll be checking with the doctor in the coming week. 



andreyx108b said:


> ihaleem9 said:
> 
> 
> > While lodging the visa, I am filling details for Medicals. My wife is pregnant but is in early stages so is due in April 2019. There is the below question:
> ...


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> I spoke to the clinic and she mentioned that Dept of Australian immigration doesn't recommend xray during pregnancy however depending upon the stage of pregnancy, the doctor may be able to give the nod so I'll be checking with the doctor in the coming week.


I have a similar case bro. And yes as u said medicals can be done only after 14th week if u are in australia(chest xray). Waiting to see doctor. (this is not for PR but for 482 processing)


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

im also on the wife is pregnant boat...

im hoping to get invited before end of year but my wife is due mid-dec

1) i was thinking of the medicals, but i was planning to call the clinic once i got the ITA for advise.

2) what would be the best plan for the papers of the baby if so happen we got invited then she gave birth? should i include the baby in our application or later as dependent?


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

himsrj said:


> That shall work out just fine. Submit all you submitted for ACS.





molaboy said:


> im also on the wife is pregnant boat...
> 
> im hoping to get invited before end of year but my wife is due mid-dec
> 
> ...


you can add your child to your application as long as the birth happens before LODGING visa - i think you are fine since you're not invited yet.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I request your suggestion on my below query -

I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.
I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.

As per my ACS, my job is counted from 1st Aug 2010. Currently I am working in the same job for which I submitted role letter and showed it as my latest company.

Issue is - I am about to leave my current company and will join new company from October’2018. So should I update my EOI with new company name as well ?
Will that affect my current points ?

Now with updated points, I have total 75 points (189).

Please Suggest


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Ddesai said:


> Hi all,
> Updating u all with my EOI details
> DOE 12 August 2018 - 261111
> 75 points / 80 points for NSW. Waiting for invite.
> ...


All the best! Even I have applied for same code and same points :clap2:


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there someone here who had completed the new 189/190 application form (post 1 July 2018 one).

What's the difference between the documents under these two categories, in case of the spouse 
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of


No section to upload spouse English score?


What documents be uploaded after paying fees?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I request your suggestion on my below query -
> 
> ...


Once you leave your current company, I would add an end date to the current company and update the EOI accordingly. 

Then any new work, I would update the EOI with employment details but mark it as irrelevant to your nominated occupation (since you already have the maximum number of points for offshore experience anyway I would presume you wouldn't want to get it reassessed by ACS).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Is there someone here who had completed the new 189/190 application form (post 1 July 2018 one).
> 
> What's the difference between the documents under these two categories, in case of the spouse
> Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> ...


My personal thoughts:

To show evidence of member of family unit - I would presume a marriage certificate / relationship registration certificate would suffice.

To show evidence of the relationship - I think it is a lot more than just the relevant relationship certificates, but includes evidence to show a genuine and continuing relationship, e.g. household, financial, social etc. evidence.


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My personal thoughts:
> 
> To show evidence of member of family unit - I would presume a marriage certificate / relationship registration certificate would suffice.
> 
> To show evidence of the relationship - I think it is a lot more than just the relevant relationship certificates, but includes evidence to show a genuine and continuing relationship, e.g. household, financial, social etc. evidence.


Hi PrettyIsotonic,
Could you please give examples of what documents would be needed to show evidence of the relationship?


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Once you leave your current company, I would add an end date to the current company and update the EOI accordingly.
> 
> Then any new work, I would update the EOI with employment details but mark it as irrelevant to your nominated occupation (since you already have the maximum number of points for offshore experience anyway I would presume you wouldn't want to get it reassessed by ACS).


Hi,

Thanks for your response!

If I would update EOI, will date of effect of EOI change again ? And also when should I update EOI (when I will leave my current company) ?
So now you mean that 15 points will be considered for my experience ? If yes, then my total points for 189 will become 75.

Please suggest.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response!
> 
> ...


Your DOE will only change if there is a change in points calculated in your EOI either due to auto-calculation or you entering new info (e.g. higher english score etc.)

If your current employment in your EOI was included in your ACS assessment, then the EOI will auto-update the experience points upwards as you have experienced - this is normal 

Personally I would update the EOI on the same day you leave your current company, so it is completely up-to-date. 

If your EOI is nearing the 2-year expiry, and since you have a new DOE - some might suggest you create a fresh EOI altogether (but that's completely your prerogative).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MohitM said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> Could you please give examples of what documents would be needed to show evidence of the relationship?


It might be worth asking in the 189 lodged thread 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html

A few people there have been asked for more evidence of their relationship, and a few have got grants for both themselves and their families

Personally, I would include as much evidence from the DHA partner visa checklist as possible, e.g: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx (but I have a knack for overkill and being overly cautious).


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Your DOE will only change if there is a change in points calculated in your EOI either due to auto-calculation or you entering new info (e.g. higher english score etc.)
> 
> If your current employment in your EOI was included in your ACS assessment, then the EOI will auto-update the experience points upwards as you have experienced - this is normal
> 
> ...


I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018, I guess fresh EOI is not required in that case..right?
As you suggested, I will update EOI on my last day when I will leave my current company 
So do you think that 75 points (after auto-update of my experience) in 189 is enough to get invite. OR should I prepare more to get 20 points in PTE ?

Please suggest


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018, I guess fresh EOI is not required in that case..right?
> As you suggested, I will update EOI on my last day when I will leave my current company
> So do you think that 75 points (after auto-update of my experience) in 189 is enough to get invite. OR should I prepare more to get 20 points in PTE ?
> 
> Please suggest


Personally I wouldn't create a new EOI as it is still relatively new, if you're in the PR project for the long-game and you want to absolutely maximize the 2 year expiry date on an EOI then you can create a new one. 

Also as 189 invitation rounds (the size, and pro-rata to non pro-rata ratio etc.) are relatively unpredictable, I would maximize the points I can claim ASAP and get the 20 points for English. Don't rest on your laurels


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I wouldn't create a new EOI as it is still relatively new, if you're in the PR project for the long-game and you want to absolutely maximize the 2 year expiry date on an EOI then you can create a new one.
> 
> Also as 189 invitation rounds (the size, and pro-rata to non pro-rata ratio etc.) are relatively unpredictable, I would maximize the points I can claim ASAP and get the 20 points for English. Don't rest on your laurels


Hello sir, can you please suggest on my situqtion
My curruent eoi with 70 points is going to expire on 9 december before 11 decmeber round i will be out of pool, so i made another eoi, but as some seniors suggest that may be during round the latest eoi get picked up if made from same email, so do i need to delet it and make another one again with new email?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I wouldn't create a new EOI as it is still relatively new, if you're in the PR project for the long-game and you want to absolutely maximize the 2 year expiry date on an EOI then you can create a new one.
> 
> Also as 189 invitation rounds (the size, and pro-rata to non pro-rata ratio etc.) are relatively unpredictable, I would maximize the points I can claim ASAP and get the 20 points for English. Don't rest on your laurels


I agree! Thanks for your inputs 

Regards


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It might be worth asking in the 189 lodged thread
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply Mate. I will go through the threads.

It is always better to be cautious and extra clear with documents rather than being sorry later or delaying the procedure... This ideology of your is mutual


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sharv said:


> Hello sir, can you please suggest on my situqtion
> My curruent eoi with 70 points is going to expire on 9 december before 11 decmeber round i will be out of pool, so i made another eoi, but as some seniors suggest that may be during round the latest eoi get picked up if made from same email, so do i need to delet it and make another one again with new email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, full disclosure I am not personally involved in the 189 EOI process so this is just my stab in the dark:

Personally, if an invitation round happens on 11 November, I would withdraw the old EOI after the invitation round if I don't get invited, and then rely on the new EOI you have already created, or create a new one then. 

Curious to hear from others too.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sorry mate, full disclosure I am not personally involved in the 189 EOI process so this is just my stab in the dark:
> 
> Personally, if an invitation round happens on 11 November, I would withdraw the old EOI after the invitation round if I don't get invited, and then rely on the new EOI you have already created, or create a new one then.
> 
> Curious to hear from others too.


Actually what my concern is that my older eoi doesnt get removed from the system for rounds till november.. i mean that worst case secenerio, they mqke my doe 10 augst ( new eoi) instead of 7 march ( existing eoi, which will expire in december).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > That shall work out just fine. Submit all you submitted for ACS.
> ...


You misquoted my quote.
I am not married and already here legally 😉


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

*Query on 189*

HI,
Analyst Programmer May 28 2018 DOE
Age 30
Language 20
experience 5
education 15

I got engaged in august and since i knew engagement date in may i made eoi as engaged.
I am getting married in december, if i get invited before december, by either victoria (190) or nsw (190) or 189, how do i proceed with proving relationship and which one has better chances among those 3 EOIs to get an invite. My fiancee does not stay in Aus and is overseas.
I included vic and nsw EOI separately in july 2018 (i work in vic on 457 , <6 months experience). i worked in nsw earlier 2014-16.

I want 189 ideally with no strings attached , second preference vic and last nsw. But my pref doesnt matter
Thanks
Krish


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there any other anzco i can put apart from 261313, which is similar to software engg...
I see there is a huge log for 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys !! 

How early we can get the HAP id and get the medical done after getting the invite?? 

Can I get the medical done before the invite ?? 

If not then what’s the process, I believe this is the below process. Let me know if I am missing something on the process. 

1) we will get the invite.

2) we will submit the docs and pay fees. 

3) we will wait till CO request for medical or we can go ahead and get the medical done . 

4) we get the PCC done after medical. 

So do medical needs to be done within 60 days visa lodgment period?? 

Kindly suggest !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi guys !!
> 
> How early we can get the HAP id and get the medical done after getting the invite??
> 
> ...


You have 3 options.

1 - Do your medicals for 189 before being invited and/or lodging:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations - this link confirms that for 189 subclass you can do the above.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination - read through this carefully, it gives the step-by-step process to arranging a health examination before lodging.

then, once you lodge, you link your HAP ID used for the above, to your immiaccount visa application.

2 - You lodge your visa, then you arrange a health examination via immiaccount by generating a HAP ID for yourself.

3 - You lodge your visa, then you wait for the CO to arrange a health exmaination by generating a HAP ID for you.


----------



## ashishk07 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

I got an invite from NSW 190 today and it's valid till 6th September. I have high hopes of getting an invite for 189 on 11th September. 

Should I go ahead with 190 or should I wait for 189? I'm based in Melbourne now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ashishk07 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW 190 today and it's valid till 6th September. I have high hopes of getting an invite for 189 on 11th September.
> 
> Should I go ahead with 190 or should I wait for 189? I'm based in Melbourne now.


Personally, I would definitely put forward a NSW 190 application. 

Best case, you lose $300 bucks or whatever the application fee is.

Worst case, you lose an opportunity for 190 with NSW, and you don't get invited on 11 September for 189 - and you have to wait. 

With so much uncertainty, I think it is worth way more than $300 bucks.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

ashishk07 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW 190 today and it's valid till 6th September. I have high hopes of getting an invite for 189 on 11th September.
> 
> Should I go ahead with 190 or should I wait for 189? I'm based in Melbourne now.


Congrats... Your occupation and points? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishk07 (Jul 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally, I would definitely put forward a NSW 190 application.
> 
> Best case, you lose $300 bucks or whatever the application fee is.
> 
> ...


Yeah money isn't the issue, I'm just not sure what option is the best option. Also, in case I do get nominated, Do I have to move to NSW? (I work in Melbourne)


----------



## ashishk07 (Jul 31, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Congrats... Your occupation and points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


occupation: software programmer -- 261312
points: 75


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ashishk07 said:


> Yeah money isn't the issue, I'm just not sure what option is the best option. Also, in case I do get nominated, Do I have to move to NSW? (I work in Melbourne)


If you do get nominated, you have 60 days to decide whether you want to lodge your application - by then I would assume you have got your 189 invite.

If however by then you haven't got your 189 invite, at least you will have a NSW 190 pathway to PR on the table. 

Moving to NSW for 2 years might be the lesser of two evils as compared to not being able to stay in Australia (anywhere) permanently. 

Do note I tend to be risk averse in my planning though, ultimately it would depend on your priorities.

Either way it is a good situation to be in, to have that choice between 189/190  all the best

edit:

Also, don't forget NSW might take potentially 12 weeks to nominate you. So basically the $300 will buy you extra time and keep a door to PR open via NSW.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ashishk07 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah money isn't the issue, I'm just not sure what option is the best option. Also, in case I do get nominated, Do I have to move to NSW? (I work in Melbourne)
> ...


12 weeks! Wow!!!


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

What is your EOI date please


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,
Is Employment Assessment necessary along with Skill assessment from EA?
Currently,EA have only performed my Skill assessment and not Employment assessment. 
If I have not done employment assessment from EA then do I need to undergo that as well from EA? Or it is fine with Skill assessment only?
Please advise.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone do anyone have information about state nomination or pre invite forn233512 mechanical engineer for 75 points in this year.?
Why are tjey not inviting any 233512 altjough iys in their priority list??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sharv said:


> Hello everyone do anyone have information about state nomination or pre invite forn233512 mechanical engineer for 75 points in this year.?
> Why are tjey not inviting any 233512 altjough iys in their priority list??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Which state have you applied to? And 75 points with SS or without?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody here who have changed the email id on 189 or 190 EOI account ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone. I received a preinvite yesterday NSW 190


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

ashishk07 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW 190 today and it's valid till 6th September. I have high hopes of getting an invite for 189 on 11th September.
> 
> Should I go ahead with 190 or should I wait for 189? I'm based in Melbourne now.


Hi what is your date of effect of EOI?


----------



## amitmishra04 (Jan 16, 2018)

ashishk07 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW 190 today and it's valid till 6th September. I have high hopes of getting an invite for 189 on 11th September.
> 
> Should I go ahead with 190 or should I wait for 189? I'm based in Melbourne now.


I can share my experience - was in the same boat as you.

I paid the $300 for getting my application for NSW invite processed while waiting for the 189 invite. Thankfully got the 189 invite before the 60 day window for lodging 190 visa application expired.

On a lighter note - the guys processing 190 invite were very fast - I got the invite in 2 days of updating EOI and approval to lodge 190 within 2 weeks of submitting the request after the invite.
Folks processing the 189 are too slow - took me almost 2 months for the invite and over 5 months while I wait for the grant !!!


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.

Is it mandatory to upload payslips? Can the above two alternatives suffice?

Please suggest because my previous companies have been acquired and its not possible to retrieve old payslips.

Regards,
Meticulous1986

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just want to confirm that for experience points, ACS deducts 2 years of experience to reach the appropriate skilled level and only the remaining experience can be claimed for points, right?

My education is assessed to be an ICT major.

I have close to 6 years of experience, so I will be eligible for points of only 4 years (i.e. 5 points), correct?

Thanks.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s correct !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi,

Is there a thread for NSW 190 Pre invites? I could not find any.
My question is, is it enough to send to PTE results in PDF Format? Or do I have to send my results via PTE website to NSW?(Just like what we did in the CPAA Assessment)


Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a thread for NSW 190 Pre invites? I could not find any.
> My question is, is it enough to send to PTE results in PDF Format? Or do I have to send my results via PTE website to NSW?(Just like what we did in the CPAA Assessment)
> ...


Search for "NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP FROM 1st July 2018" for the thread.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a thread for NSW 190 Pre invites? I could not find any.
> My question is, is it enough to send to PTE results in PDF Format? Or do I have to send my results via PTE website to NSW?(Just like what we did in the CPAA Assessment)
> ...


You should attach the score card in the online application form.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi,

I had gone through Pituitary operation on 2008 and since then I have to take couple of tablets on daily basis. Can someone please tell me if this can cause my visa application rejection on medical ground.

Software Engineer: | 261313

Age: 25 | PTE-A: 10 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 20 | Spouse : 5
EOI DOE (189): 03 Aug 2018 | 75 pts


----------



## anuj2510 (Aug 29, 2018)

*No Invitation Since April 2017*

Points in April 2017 - 60(189) ----No Invitation
Points in Feb 2018 - 65(189) ----No Invitation

Please guide me what to do ti get visa invitation


----------



## anuj2510 (Aug 29, 2018)

*No Invitation Since April 2017*

Points -60 (April 2017 - Jan 2018) ---no invitation (189 Visa)
Points -65 (Feb 2018 - till today) ---no invitation (189 Visa)

Please guide me what to do to get the invitation


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

anuj2510 said:


> Points -60 (April 2017 - Jan 2018) ---no invitation (189 Visa)
> 
> Points -65 (Feb 2018 - till today) ---no invitation (189 Visa)
> 
> ...




What’s your English score at this point ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

11 August 2018 official result out

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anuj2510 (Aug 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> What’s your English score at this point ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I scored Overall 72 in PTE academic. I also have one doubt regarding PTE.

How much should I score to increase my points?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anuj2510 said:


> I scored Overall 72 in PTE academic. I also have one doubt regarding PTE.
> 
> How much should I score to increase my points?
> 
> Thanks for your reply


79+ each module to get 20 points for English language. You can increase your points from 72 to 79+ all in next 1-2 attempts as people (including me) have cleared it when in first attempt we could not even score 65 each. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> 79+ each module to get 20 points for English language. You can increase your points from 72 to 79+ all in next 1-2 attempts as people (including me) have cleared it when in first attempt we could not even score 65 each.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That looks so supportive.


----------



## anuj2510 (Aug 29, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> 79+ each module to get 20 points for English language. You can increase your points from 72 to 79+ all in next 1-2 attempts as people (including me) have cleared it when in first attempt we could not even score 65 each.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information


----------



## gowtham916s (Aug 29, 2018)

*Querry*

Submitted my EOI initially in April with 65+ points for 2631(Computer and Network professional).
Updated the EOI on August 24th with 75 Points for the same.
When can i an expect an invitation.


----------



## gowtham916s (Aug 29, 2018)

*Querry*

Submitted my EOI initially in April with 65+ points for 2631(Computer and Network professional).
Updated the EOI on August 24th with 75 Points for the same.
When can i an expect an invitation.:confused2:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

gowtham916s said:


> Submitted my EOI initially in April with 65+ points for 2631(Computer and Network professional).
> 
> Updated the EOI on August 24th with 75 Points for the same.
> 
> When can i an expect an invitation.




Next Round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

I have submitted EOI with 70 + 5 (NSW) last week. My name is not added to my spouse's passport. Is it mandatory to add primary applicants name on spouse passport or Marriage certificate will be sufficient?

Thanks.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

anuj2510 said:


> Points -60 (April 2017 - Jan 2018) ---no invitation (189 Visa)
> Points -65 (Feb 2018 - till today) ---no invitation (189 Visa)
> 
> Please guide me what to do to get the invitation


What's your nominated occupation?

What is your IELTS/PTE score? Do you have superior English?

Otherwise, try the CCL.


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> I have submitted EOI with 70 + 5 (NSW) last week. My name is not added to my spouse's passport. Is it mandatory to add primary applicants name on spouse passport or Marriage certificate will be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks.


I am sure marriage certificate is perfectly fine.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys; was just going through the August 11 results; submitted my EOI (9 months ago) on the 17th of November 2017 with 70 points Computer Network Professionals. Considering the August 11 results should i expect an invitation on the 11th of September (fingers crossed).


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

Mrkabdul said:


> I am sure marriage certificate is perfectly fine.



Thanks Kabdul for the information.. !!


----------



## kumarmkumar666 (Jul 9, 2018)

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had gone through Pituitary operation on 2008 and since then I have to take couple of tablets on daily basis. Can someone please tell me if this can cause my visa application rejection on medical ground.
> 
> ...


First all,If suppose your are functional to your occupation code you have selected, in other words if your medical condition (after surgery) does not affect your performance then you are good.

Second, if your health condition does not costs Australian government after you become PR, then also you are good and you will be covered under free health care.

Third, even you are functional and can perform for your occupational code but your health condition (any prolonged treatment cost) costs Australian government, then they will not reject you (provided all other eligibility are good), but consider you for PR visa, with an exception say "health waiver" PR. In such case a Health waiver PR resident has to take a private medical insurance which may just cost around 300 dollar per month.

Anyhow re-evaluate my points above by directly checking the health waiver PR.

Hope and wish you get a condition free PR.

All the best


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

kumarmkumar666 said:


> First all,If suppose your are functional to your occupation code you have selected, in other words if your medical condition (after surgery) does not affect your performance then you are good.
> 
> Second, if your health condition does not costs Australian government after you become PR, then also you are good and you will be covered under free health care.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. However, i found that health waiver PR is not available for 189 (although it is available for 189 for NZ citizens).


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Experts,

In last round until which month civil engineers with 70 Marks got cleared?
Pls provide me an ans asap.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

murlimohan2007 said:


> Seniors need urgent help....I lodged my eoi on 9th June 2018 with 70 points ( non pro rata) and expecting an invite on 11 Sep round. However I am switching my job and my last working day in current company is 16th August.No changes in point. But now my agent is saying that I have to update the eoi and this will impact the eoi date even though it's not effecting points claimed...can you please confirm or provide some reference where it's mentioned....
> 
> Looking for your support
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


dear murlimohan2007,

I have similar kind of issue? What happened to ur status? I want to change my job code in eoi. Does it change the DOE? Pls answer


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Experts,
> 
> In last round until which month civil engineers with 70 Marks got cleared?
> Pls provide me an ans asap.


Civil Engineer is a non-pro occupation so it's DOE is the general non-pro DOE which is 30-may-2018


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
Any luck for me when i will get my 189 invite? Doe 24th nov 70 pts 263111


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Shouldn't this thread be moved to sep invite

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have submitted SD during my ACS assessment last year. So ACS SD end date is Aug 2017. 

I am hoping to get the invite in September round. 

I cannot get RNR on company letterhead. So can I get a new SD from a different person (supervisor only) to add this last one year as well. 

Assume that I will create the new SD with all the same RNR as I am working in same location role and company. 

Only change would be last year and different person signing it. 

Will that be fine. 

Kindly suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys I got email from Victoria on rejection but when I logged into my skilselect it is showing submitted only. 

Pls advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.A.M (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi. Did anyone apply for 132111 Corporate services manager here? I'm trying to assess what are my chances.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you all guys. I have now received my visa grant (November 7, 2018).
Visa lodge August 20, 2018.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> Thank you all guys. I have now received my visa grant (November 7, 2018).
> Visa lodge August 20, 2018.


Congratulations.Please let us know your code.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> Thank you all guys. I have now received my visa grant (November 7, 2018).
> Visa lodge August 20, 2018.


Wow, within ~ 80 days! Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Occupation 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)
ITA - Aug. 11, 2018 (75 pts) 189
Visa lodge 189 - Aug. 20, 2018
Visa granted - Nov. 7, 2018

Thanks!


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> Occupation 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)
> ITA - Aug. 11, 2018 (75 pts) 189
> Visa lodge 189 - Aug. 20, 2018
> Visa granted - Nov. 7, 2018
> ...


Congrats mate!! are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

I am offshore mate!


----------



## turiguiliano (Jan 16, 2009)

jon1101a said:


> Thank you all guys. I have now received my visa grant (November 7, 2018).
> Visa lodge August 20, 2018.


Congrats ! That was quite fast. Did CO contact you for any additional docs ?
I'm just curious to know what is the status of your application in immigration account? (Wanted to ensure there are other ways, in case the email is lost / sitting in spam folder)


----------



## byju1303 (Nov 12, 2018)

kunsal said:


> So with regards to immigration, in a gist, what they're saying is that they are going to consider the same number of applications as before but due to increased scrutiny there have and will be more rejections.
> 
> That can only be a good thing for all of us who have made no fraudulent claims in our EOI.
> 
> ...



Hi did you receive an invitation yet? 
---
job: 261311
age: 30
ACS: 15
english: 20
EOI (189) : 65
EOI (190 VIC and NSW): 70 
invitation / state sponsorship invite: :fingerscrossed: :rain:


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Guys
can anybody send me tracker link or if anybody from Instrumentation design background, can personally msg me. Need to know about job opportunities about this field.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Guys
> can anybody send me tracker link or if anybody from Instrumentation design background, can personally msg me. Need to know about job opportunities about this field.
> 
> Thanks


Reasearch the job openings on SEEK for your particular skills

You will get a much better idea

Cheers


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

NB said:


> Reasearch the job openings on SEEK for your particular skills
> 
> You will get a much better idea
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Dear NB, I am doing search but I need to know if somebody is already working there in this field. That Guy can Help me a lot.


----------

